# SPL Phonitor X / Phonitor E impressions and Discussion thread



## grizzlybeast

*SPL Phonitor X / Phonitor E*​  
SPL has recently launched these two new amplifiers. The sonic performance of these two units are identical but the features vary between the two units. 
  
I have personally reached out to SPL in an effort to find some more impressions of them and possibly test a unit and share impressions. This interest came about when while researching for my next solid state amplifier I was recommended the SPL Phonitor 2. Upon visiting their website I noticed these new releases as well as a thread about these amplifiers but with no impressions. 
  
I was put in contact with a representative of http://www.plurison.com who is the US / Canada distributor for SPL and has them for sale. They expressed interest in my idea of starting a tour for these two units and are sending both to me so we can get a tour going and some healthy impressions about these amplifiers. The SPL 2 has a good reputation so I am expecting these to sound good as well. 
  
I will post impressions soon. 
 ​  
[size=24.57px]*SPL Phonitor X* *$**2,499.00*​[/size] *headphone amplifier and preamplifier *​ 
120V rail headphone amplifier and preamplifier
Separate connections and power amplifiers for headphone driven balanced and unbalanced 
Suited for all headphones with impedances >10 ohms
Balanced and unbalanced analog inputs (XLR and RCA)
Optional digital inputs: USB, coaxial and optical
Optional DAC: 192 kHz and 24 Bit, Win driver supplied, Apple Class compliant
Balanced and unbalanced analog outputs (XLR and RCA)
Innovative Phonitor Matrix: speaker-equivalent listening on headphones
Laterality control: super-fine balance control
Mono switch function
Volume remotely adjustable (learns any IR remote control)
Maximum output power: 2 x 3.7 W (into 120 ohms)
Frequency response: 10 Hz - 300 kHz (-3 dB)
THD+N: 0.00091 % (HP), 0.00085 % (Line)
Dynamic range: 135.5 dB (HP), 136.3 dB (Line)
AMP CTR connection with Performer power amplifier for coupled On/Off switching 
Standby/power on switch
Linear power supply with toroidal transformer
Front and Lid made from aluminum, housing made from sheet metal
Made in Germany   ​ 

 ​​ *SPL Phonitor e **$**1,499.00*​ *headphone amplifier*​  

120 V Rail headphone amplifier
Separate connections for headphones driven balanced and unbalanced 
Suited for all headphones with impedances >10 ohms
Balanced and unbalanced analog inputs (XLR and RCA)
Optional digital inputs: USB, coaxial and optical
Optional DAC: 192 kHz and 24 Bit, Win driver supplied, Apple Class compliant
Phonitor Matrix with two presets for speaker-equivalent listening
Volume remotely adjustable (learns any IR remote control)
Maximum output power: 2 x 3.7 W (into 120 ohms)
Frequency response: 10 Hz - 300 kHz
THD+N: 0.00091 % 
Dynamic range: 135.5 dB
Standby/power on switch
Linear power supply with toroidal transformer
Front and Lid made from aluminum, housing made from sheet metal
Made in Germany  *Tour sign up and rules below *


----------



## grizzlybeast

​


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*TOUR SIGN UP*​ Big thanks to *http://www.plurison.com *for getting this going. I had no idea they would be so enthused to share this amp. They have them in stock ready to ship so if you end up liking the amp feel free to contact them. 
  
 To avoid any theft and these getting into the hands of the careless below are some rules for the tour. The tour can start soon since they are already being shipped. 
  
*Signees*
@humzebra
@earthpeople
@gzone3lement
@Hansotek
@heliosphann
  
@Army-Firedawg
@WNBC
  
*TERMS*

Each person has a week (7 days from receipt of the amplifier) maximum to spend with the headphones. *Please plan on shipping/passing the amplifier on the 7th day. *
 *Shipping *

Each tour member is responsible for paying the shipping and insurance costs to the next tour member with registered post requiring signature.
*NO Ground shipping - Only air unless the next tour member is close enough for it to take less than 3 days*. The list below will have the names and you will ship to next person after you
Tour will be arranged by location. 
  
*IMPRESSIONS *

by signing up you are agreeing to post at least some general impressions. A review is preferred. 
  Since there are two units ten members signing up is easy. 


  
  
*TOUR SIGN UP IS CLOSED*


----------



## JWahl

Following. I've yet to hear any SPL amp, but curious about the newer models, and how they stack up against the iCan Pro. Closest comparison I can think of.


----------



## Hansotek

Hansotek
 Bloomington, MN

 Sample reviews on Enjoy the Music
http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/1216/Wells_Audio_Milo_Headphone_Amplifier_Review.htm
http://www.enjoythemusic.com/superioraudio/equipment/1016/Questyle_Audio_Golden_Reference_System_CAS192D_CMA800P_CMA800R_Review.htm
http://enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/1116/Danacable_Lazuli_Reference_Headphone_Cables_Review.htm
  
 Example of some HF Impressions:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/811270/focal-elear-and-utopia-review-preview-with-measurements-head-fi-tv/1935#post_12790208
  
 Abyss AB-1266
 HD800
 ZMF Ori
 Hifiman HE500
 Metrum Musette
 DAC-19
 Mojo
  
 I'll do either. If get the Phonitor X, I'll do additional testing with the ELAC UB-5 and some various studio monitors.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Heck yeah these look pretty sweet.

Username:
Army-Firedawg

City/State:
Charlotte/ NC

Link to previous impressions or review:
I've quite a few reviews done so here's a link to my YouTube channel & Head-Fi profiile page if you're interested.

Gear amps will be used with:
Senn. HD650
B&W P7
Schiit Bifrost 4490
Luxury & Precision L3
iFi Nano iUSB3.0

*PENDING TIMEFRAME OF IF/WHEN I WOULD RECEIVE PRODUCT*
ATH-W5000
ATH-W1000X
ATH-AD1000X
ATH-A550Z

Whether you would like to audition the X or E version:
Preferably the X model but I'd be content with either.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I would like to hear the X if possible.

 Soundgoodtome
 Seattle, WA
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/users/364354/reviews
  
 Gear:
 Holo Audio Spring DAC Level 3
 Chord Hugo
 HE560
 MDR-Z1R
 K612

 Speaker rig using it as a preamp (possibly):
 ATI Amplifier
 KEF Reference 105.2 Vintage Speakers


----------



## gr8soundz

Specs look pretty good.
  
 Looking forward to reading your guys' impressions of both amps.


----------



## humzebra

Portland, OR 

Phonitor e
Abyss 1266, Kennerton Odin, Ether flow, Ether c flow in a few weeks, He6 stock, Hd800s
Stockholm v2, starting point systems dac, ifi dsd micro.
Vs audio gd nfb-1 amp, sa31se both with similar power ember ii
I can at least do impressions. Headfier since 2005.


----------



## WNBC

Username *WNBC*
City/State  *Maple Valley, WA *
Link to previous impressions or review *http://www.head-fi.org/users/166200/reviews*
 Gear amps will be used with *SOURCE:  Currently Schiit Gumby, but likely Holo Audio KTE Spring DAC and iFi Micro iDSD Black by the time the amp arrives.  HEADPHONES:  Incoming HD800S and my current Elear.  AMPS:  MicroZ2.0, Liquid Carbon 2. *
Whether you would like to audition the X or E version.  *E, but would take X if needed *


----------



## gzone3lement

First and foremost, thank you very much grizzlybeast for reaching out to SPL and getting the tour rolling! I used to own the first generation SPL Phonitor, and I missed its sound signature after it was sold. I feel grateful that SPL and plurison are allowing this opportunity; I would love to participate in providing impressions!
  

Username *gzone3Lement*
City/State *Santa Barbara/CA*
Link to previous impressions or review Modded Soundmagic HP-100
Follow up post

Gear amps will be used with
Source: *Chord Hugo*
Amp: *Luxman P-1* (not Luxman P-1u)
Note: Will attempt and compare with the *original SPL Phonitor* based on my written notes before it was sold
Maybe *Schiit Audio Ragnarok*

Headphones:
*Denon AH-D7000*
*Sony MDR-CD3000*
*JH-5*


Whether you would like to audition the X or E version *Version X because I am very interested in purchasing this particular version and its rackmount accessory*
  
 Other Notes: Not only do I have about 20 feedbacks from Head-Fi, I also have about 80 positive feedbacks from eBay. I hope I will be considered as a tour member!


----------



## Yoga

I own the Phonitor X (PX for short). It's incredible. No hyperbole. It does everything right; _all strengths, no weaknesses. _
  
 My choice of headphone with it is the HD800 via Sonarworks Reference 3 (SWR3). I do not understand why anyone with these cans would not use SWR3, it transforms them entirely (for the better). If you've not heard of SWR3, it's a plugin that calibrates speakers and headphones for optimal, flat output. It's aimed at producers and mix/master engineers (the kind who master the records you listen to) who _need accurate sound_. The change you get from that alone is far more than any amp will do for you. It supports a raft of headphones.
  
 For reference, I have a top-grade headphone setup; Moon 600i, Lumin A1 and Abyss AB-1266 cans. That combo is a dream setup.
  
 So is PX + SWR3 + HD800.
  
 So is PX + SWR3 + LCD-2.
  
 So is PX + LCD-2.
  
 You see my point and the common denominator? 

 (All going through Prism DAC with Uptone Regen + linear PSU.)
  
 The game changer for me is the Matrix system. I thought this would be a gimmick at first—I was more interested in the dual 120v power system—but it's proven to be invaluable. The Abyss are a different class of headphone, they simply don't sound like any other headphone. The Matrix system on the PX (and other models) gets closer to that kind of sound with the HD800 (thanks to its already large soundstage).

 HD800 with Matrix on, using 55 degrees and 4 crossfade takes the sound out of the 2 channel stereo field and widens/deepens it. It really does work - the sound is much more like that from speakers. Naturally too, better than software.

 I upgraded to the PX from the previous P2 (defective - loud hum) as I need the rear 3-pin XLR outs for studio monitors and a dedicated 4-pin XLR for balanced headphones. The PX now has a linear PSU which tightens things up somewhat. This new unit isn't burnt in either, only been playing it a few hours and it's already improving.
  
 TL;DR - straight to the top of the 'prosumer' list for me. While it doesn't replace the Lumin+600i setup, it's a dream machine in its own right. TOTL performance wise.

 + _Incredibly_ transparent
 + 120v dual rail system is genius (see next point)
 + Powers the most demanding headphones with aplomb, with room to spare
 + Perfect production/studio preamp if you use speakers + headphones
 + Gets the most out your DAC/cans with no colouration
 + Bang for buck is off the charts. Best dedicated HP amp I've heard.
 + Matrix system is a game changer 
 + Internal linear PSU
 + Build, feel and ergonomics are top notch
 + Versatile

 - Quite literally, nothing

 TL;DR for the TL;DR - It gets the most out of your gear. Buy this amp :¬)


----------



## heliosphann

Heliosphann
 Indianapolis, IN
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/817037/hifiman-s-lucky-upgrade-opportunity/90#post_12922947
  
 LFF Code-X
 HiFiman HE-1000 v1
 Audeze LCD-X (2014)
 MrSpeakers Ether
 Sennheiser HD800 (unmodded)
 ZMF Eikons (if received in time)
 Chord Mojo
 PS Audio Nuwave DSD
  
 SPL Phonitor X


----------



## grizzlybeast

I definitely think we have enough interest.. 
  
 Just an update: 
  
 I have not received the amp(s) yet  though they have my shipping information but the rep responded to my checking up as follows
  
"Hi lee
..... Definitely going forward with this "
 
As soon as I receive the amp and post some first impressions or pics I will post the order of the tour by member location.


----------



## christian u

I am not on 500 post yet, so I hope you guys will give a full report on your findings
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## earthpeople

The Phonitor 2 has been one of the few amps I still have a lot of interest in trying, but just never got around to. Now with the improvements on the X, I'm more interested than ever and it would be awesome to get an extended test.
  


 
earthpeople
Seattle, WA
I don't have any recent reviews/impressions, but I have several from many years back (a couple reviews and many impressions spread around the forums -- I used to be much more active 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) http://www.head-fi.org/users/102353/reviews
I've pared my gear down to basically (balanced) HD800 and TH900 for dynamic headphones, Yggdrasil DAC. Will probably try as pre-amp for my speakers/monitors and STAX rig as well (KGSSHV and SR-007). 
Interested in X 
  
  
 Thanks!


----------



## grizzlybeast

These will be in Thursday(on my BDay!)


----------



## Yoga

As much as I love the Phonitor X, having to send it back - causes a ground loop hum when using studio monitors. It will cost too much to sort it using top quality isolators and/or power conditioners, so I'l have to find another dream amp for the HD800.
  
 Violectric V281 or the new Pro iCan perhaps.


----------



## Synthax

yoga said:


> As much as I love the Phonitor X, having to send it back - causes a ground loop hum when using studio monitors. It will cost too much to sort it using top quality isolators and/or power conditioners, so I'l have to find another dream amp for the HD800.
> 
> Violectric V281 or the new Pro iCan perhaps.


 

 Hi,
 If the Phonitor cause ground loop, so the every other grounded amp will do the hum also. The solution is to not use the grounding. For safety reasons it will be grounded with connectors shield and another unit in your setup, so no worry about...


----------



## Yoga

synthax said:


> Hi,
> If the Phonitor cause ground loop, so the every other grounded amp will do the hum also. The solution is to not use the grounding. For safety reasons it will be grounded with connectors shield and another unit in your setup, so no worry about...


 
  
 It's already gone back unfortunately, the V281 is coming next week - I'll see if it still happens.
  
 I'm not sure what the latter half of your last sentence means :¬)


----------



## grizzlybeast

The units are coming today but I am tired of waiting for UPS and I need to go celebrate my birthday. When I listen to them I will share impressions and list the order of the tour


----------



## WNBC

Happy Birthday and looking forward to your impressions!   I think my HD800S sounds pretty good out of the MZ2S and Liquid Carbon, but I also wonder whether there are even better pairings (within budget) for such a headphone.  Should be fun and educational to try the E.   
  
  
 Quote:


grizzlybeast said:


> The units are coming today but I am tired of waiting for UPS and I need to go celebrate my birthday. When I listen to them I will share impressions and list the order of the tour


----------



## Synthax

yoga said:


> It's already gone back unfortunately, the V281 is coming next week - I'll see if it still happens.
> 
> I'm not sure what the latter half of your last sentence means :¬)




The second part shoul explain, that you should not be worry about safety when you 'unground' the amp, as the whole rig haa ground connected through signal cables which finally go to the grounded unit in your rig


----------



## Yoga

synthax said:


> The second part shoul explain, that you should not be worry about safety when you 'unground' the amp, as the whole rig haa ground connected through signal cables which finally go to the grounded unit in your rig


 

 Ah I see, thanks!


----------



## grizzlybeast

First impressions are really promising... even with the HD650


----------



## Andrew Rieger

I would love to hear your impressions of the Phonitor E. I had my eye on the Cayin IHA-6 but this might be the ideal amp for my setup. 
  
 Can the Phonitor E output a balanced signal if it is not being fed by a balanced signal?


----------



## grizzlybeast

Update: Tour sign up is closed. I will be posting the list soon. 
  
 Quote:


yoga said:


> I own the Phonitor X (PX for short). It's incredible. No hyperbole. It does everything right;* all strengths, no weaknesses. *
> 
> My choice of headphone with it is the HD800 via Sonarworks Reference 3 (SWR3). I do not understand why anyone with these cans would not use SWR3, it transforms them entirely (for the better). If you've not heard of SWR3, it's a plugin that calibrates speakers and headphones for optimal, flat output. It's aimed at producers and mix/master engineers (the kind who master the records you listen to) who _need accurate sound_. The change you get from that alone is far more than any amp will do for you. It supports a raft of headphones.
> 
> ...


 
 I want to say you are wrong but these things are awesome. Both units.


----------



## grizzlybeast

Tour order. I received the Units on 12/24 and will hand the Unit (X) off to @humzebra on January 7th. So I can have time to do compare both units. Unfortunately I will ship out Unit X on the tour then since everyone said unit X except for one person. Unit E may end up on a tour somewhere else eventually. 
  
@humzebra
@Soundsgoodtome
@WNBC
@earthpeople
@gzone3lement
@Hansotek
@heliosphann
@JWahl (if interested ) 
@Army-Firedawg


----------



## gzone3lement

grizzlybeast said:


> Tour order. I received the Units on 12/24 and will hand the Unit (X) off to @humzebra on January 7th. So I can have time to do compare both units. Unfortunately I will ship out Unit X on the tour then since everyone said unit X except for one person. Unit E may end up on a tour somewhere else eventually.
> 
> @humzebra
> @Soundsgoodtome
> ...


 
  
 Thank you again for arranging the program! Do we PM you our shipping addresses? Any way to request store pick-up in case we might not be home?


----------



## grizzlybeast

gzone3lement said:


> grizzlybeast said:
> 
> 
> > Tour order. I received the Units on 12/24 and will hand the Unit (X) off to @humzebra on January 7th. So I can have time to do compare both units. Unfortunately I will ship out Unit X on the tour then since everyone said unit X except for one person. Unit E may end up on a tour somewhere else eventually.
> ...


 
 When its time to be shipped we will PM the next signee for the address. Please specify what you desire at that time. I prefer store pick-up with Fedex myself so I totally get it.


----------



## WNBC

Thank you grizzlybeast for organizing this.
  
 If it helps, humzebra and I have high interest in the E, but maybe 2 people are not enough.  E would be my choice, budget-wise.  I am happy to audition the X though as it will get me a feel for the SPL sound signature, which is probably going to be similar to the E, except without all of the bells and whistles.  Maybe I'll love all the features of the X and consider going above budget, such is the curse of Headfi.
  
*My main question is whether I can get pushed to the bottom of the list? * I will be out of town for the first 3 weeks of February.  Keeping in mind the shipping time between the first two reviewers, it might not get to me in time.  Better to play it safe.  I'm sure the others on the list won't mind 
  
  
 Quote:


grizzlybeast said:


> Tour order. I received the Units on 12/24 and will hand the Unit (X) off to @humzebra on January 7th. So I can have time to do compare both units. Unfortunately I will ship out Unit X on the tour then since everyone said unit X except for one person. Unit E may end up on a tour somewhere else eventually.
> 
> @humzebra
> @Soundsgoodtome
> ...


----------



## grizzlybeast

okay I will re arrange it. Also the E sounds the same as the X which makes the E a killer option. It (e) and the Pro iCan are exceptional solid states. The pro has more power but this has better tonality,realism, and balance.


----------



## heliosphann

Ugh... I get Dave's sloppy seconds?!?

☺️


----------



## grizzlybeast

heliosphann said:


> Ugh... I get Dave's sloppy seconds?!?
> 
> ☺️


 
 sorry... I tried to arrange it by location as best as I could.


----------



## grizzlybeast

​ Impressions so far are only the HD650. I have an HD800 incoming and am on the hunt for a planar in time. Hoping I can borrow one from someone here locally. Let's get into the functions just a bit. 

  
 (A lot of this will be shared on my full review I wanted to hold off but think that for the sake of the tour it is best that you know what to expect)
 Firstly I thought there was a very noticeable difference in sound between the two. They both have the same power ratings but I made a mistake. For some reason the E version needs to be turned higher on the pot. So I reached underneath and flicked on switch 1 and 2. Switch 2 is to increase the gain in the input signal from the RCA inputs. That degrades the sound quality but gets it almost as loud as the X with both engaged. The tonality sounded the same but the transparency and depth took a hit. Now with switch 2 disengaged they both sound identical (E and X). 
  
 Good News:

Both Units sound extremely similar. Enough to trust what the Mfg is saying about them being 99% the same sound quality. I think I hear a difference sometimes but level matching correctly makes it seem like placebo.  I don't think the HD650 will be good enough to reveal it if there is. FWIW the Pavane is being fed by the RedNet3 so if there is noticeable a difference I should be able to hear one. 
The E version is very powerful still. When I try to level match against my trafomatic with the knob set to 300ohms the Trafomatic gets louder but the the E is not far behind. 
 Sound on both:

Gorgeous tones with literally the best balanced sound of any solid state I have heard to date. 
Good soundstage for a solid state
Matrix sounds good
Resolution
Clarity
Detail 
My Pioneer HRM-7 is low impedance dynamic and it sounds phenomenal. 
  
 Nits or(could be Good for the X):

The X version gets louder than both the E and the Trafomatic. The knob on the pot is similar to the Cayin iHA6. 
The E version cross feed presets are not that strong but they sound excellent


----------



## WNBC

Good to hear.  I was also considering the Pro iCan.  Lets see, I may also be able to audition the iCan Pro later and Holo Audio Mammoth this Winter as well.  Then I'll be able to make an informed decision as to a SS amp upgrade over the Liquid Carbon or maybe just keep the LC2.0 and go with the Illuminati LPS for MicroZ.  Choices, choices, choices with context.  
  
 I will also use a trial version of Sonarworks Reference for HD800.  I've heard it mentioned a couple times in different threads.  
  
  
 Quote:


grizzlybeast said:


> okay I will re arrange it. Also the E sounds the same as the X which makes the E a killer option. It (e) and the Pro iCan are exceptional solid states. The pro has more power but this has better tonality,realism, and balance.


----------



## heliosphann

grizzlybeast said:


> sorry... I tried to arrange it by location as best as I could.


 
 It's all good. I'll tell him to just send his Abyss to me with the Phonitor.


----------



## grizzlybeast

Another update above. 
 Quote:


wnbc said:


> Good to hear.  I was also considering the Pro iCan.  Lets see, I may also be able to audition the iCan Pro later and Holo Audio Mammoth this Winter as well.  Then I'll be able to make an informed decision as to a SS amp upgrade over the Liquid Carbon or maybe just keep the LC2.0 and go with the Illuminati LPS for MicroZ.  Choices, choices, choices with context.
> 
> I will also use a trial version of Sonarworks Reference for HD800.  I've heard it mentioned a couple times in different threads.
> 
> ...


 
 Those sound like good comparisons. It'd be good to see how it compares.


----------



## Yoga

@grizzlybeast  - rather good isn't it!
  
 Have you heard the V281?


----------



## grizzlybeast

No have you?


----------



## Yoga

grizzlybeast said:


> No have you?


 

 Not yet, I'll have one in a few days though. @project86 mentioned (very briefly) in his review that the V281 was the better amplifier (vs the Phonitor 2). I've heard the 2 and X; there is little/negligible difference between them.

 Considering how amazing the PX was (is), I'm looking forward to hearing the HD800 (and Abyss) through the V281 as a comparison.


----------



## WNBC

I ended up with an SPL Auditor for the fun of it and it was at a low price.  Wow, SPL amps can really drive the HD 800 with authority.  I'm not level matching, but I would swear there is an extra "umpf" behind the SPL presentation.  Haven't quite put a finger on the "why", but it's like you can do 60 MPH in a Corolla or a Porsche.  How you get to 60 is the fun.  The Auditor is driving the HD 800 with noticeable ease.  It's not that my other amps don't drive the HD800 well, but I can't say they do it better.  Must be how these amps are designed for high impedance headphones used by pros.  Clean neutral, detailed sound.  Really great stuff.  My experience is with the HD 800 S, which is noticeably warm toned vs non-S and could be complemented well by a neutral amp.        
  
 I'm excited to see how their tech has evolved from the Auditor to the Phonitor E/X.


----------



## mwhals

I am interested in knowing what DACs pair up well with the Phonitor E to give a transparent to slightly warm presentation.


----------



## Yoga

mwhals said:


> I am interested in knowing what DACs pair up well with the Phonitor E to give a transparent to slightly warm presentation.


 

 Lumin. Vastly underrated on this forum :¬)


----------



## SuperDuke

Does anyone know what optional DAC is used in the Phonitor e or X?  Can't find info on the SPL website.  May write to them to see.


----------



## Yoga

superduke said:


> Does anyone know what optional DAC is used in the Phonitor e or X?  Can't find info on the SPL website.  May write to them to see.


 

 'Optimal' depends on your preferences. I found the PX to be very transparent; it'll showcase whatever you put through it. 
  
 It's up to you to go for either a clinical or musical DAC.


----------



## grizzlybeast

yoga said:


> superduke said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what optional DAC is used in the Phonitor e or X?  Can't find info on the SPL website.  May write to them to see.
> ...


 
 No he means optional. you can purchase them with a dac chip installed which is why it has digital inputs. I haven't tested it yet and don't know which unit they put the dac in either. I will ask about the chip and I have other questions as well.


----------



## Yoga

grizzlybeast said:


> No he means optional. you can purchase them with a dac chip installed which is why it has digital inputs. I haven't tested it yet and don't know which unit they put the dac in either. I will ask about the chip and I have other questions as well.


 

 Ah yes indeed, mis-read the post :¬)


----------



## Seamaster

Hey guys in Seattle, can we arrange a mini meet for this? How well can those amps pair with IEM, like Shure SE846?


----------



## grizzlybeast

*BAD NEWS*
  
 Phonitor X receiving balanced from my pavane but I have been using the balanced jack on it thus far. So I go to plug in my HD800 with the single ended jack and pops and smells started happening. 
  
 I am wondering if the HD800 cable is wired incorrectly because its a single ended after market cable.


----------



## heliosphann

grizzlybeast said:


> *BAD NEWS*
> 
> Phonitor X receiving balanced from my pavane but I have been using the balanced jack on it thus far. So I go to plug in my HD800 with the single ended jack and pops and smells started happening.
> 
> I am wondering if the HD800 cable is wired incorrectly because its a single ended after market cable.


 
 That's strange. Have you used that cable with any other balanced to SE setups?


----------



## drwlf

Gah, I guess the impressions are delayed then? A new unit incoming?


----------



## grizzlybeast

heliosphann said:


> grizzlybeast said:
> 
> 
> > *BAD NEWS*
> ...


 
 No I haven't but I will test it. I was thinking it was the cable myself. I just got these in today. 
  
 Edit:
 Trying it now with the Cayin with balanced input and the SE jack and there are no issues at all. 


drwlf said:


> Gah, I guess the impressions are delayed then? A new unit incoming?


 
 Yes because but I have had it long enough to post general impressions. for sure. I may have to send the E out instead.


----------



## drwlf

grizzlybeast said:


> Yes because but I have had it long enough to post general impressions. for sure. I may have to send the E out instead.


 
  
 Yup, I guess there's quite a few eyes on the thread, the early impressions were golden already.


----------



## jasoncd2

Grizzly, any thoughts on the Phonitor vs the iCan Pro?


----------



## grizzlybeast

jasoncd2 said:


> Grizzly, any thoughts on the Phonitor vs the iCan Pro?


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes.. I guess I can spoil some from my memory
  
 The Pro :

Better separation and layering (because the Pro has harder transients though the Phonitor is still good at layering)
warmer lower midrange and midbass 
More power
Similar clarity and blackness (which is exceptional and if I had to make a call without a back to back I would give it to the Pro)
Better with planars and low impedance cans
Stronger transients
Better functions since the issues I have had with the Pro are actually supposed to happen and I heard no clipping no matter what output or option I used.
 The Pro works better with the HE-6. The fact that it has a warmer lower midrange and rolled off treble caters to the 6's midrange suck out and brightness. There was no clipping. The 6 on the Phonitor sounds like what it really is when its underpowered. 
  
 Phonitor: 

Less treble roll off and more air
Better cross feed implementation
Less thick but still not thin
More upper mids 
Better with higher impedance cans (still okay with planars though the HE-6 makes it clip)
Better tonality (pretty much as close to spot on as I have heard from a solid state amp...which means better vocals, better pianos, and better harmonics)
Much better soundstage width (the pro is very narrow to me but deep) the Phonitor has a natural soundstage where it has decent depth but natural width as well
Bass is very similar between the two but I would say the pro is more focused and the phonitor is more enveloping but still focused.
 The Phonitor killed it with the 6XX and was why I was initially so impressed with it. I am eager to hear it with the Eikon the most  because you have a clean natural and liquid amp with clean natural and liquid headphone. The 6XX sounded okay on the Pro with attack and decay and bass control seemed to be okay but the tonality of the Pro worked against the HD6XX and made it sound more weighed down. 
  
*Both:*

Sound better balanced (even though the phonitor is less effected and is not a truly balanced amp)
Non fatiguing and smooth treble that is neither harsh, etchy, hashy, peaky, or steely
Refined (though I give the more classy 'true to life' title to the phonitor
Keep from sounding too dry like a lot of solid states
Natural and realistic decay compared to a lot of solid states
  So of course we have to move on with the E unit on tour. Due to the Holidays I am not sure the rep will respond fast enough nor do I know if he will send another unit out. Smelling copper is not a good sign. I am mostly confident its not the cable.


----------



## jasoncd2

Just reading now about the fried amp, I'm really sorry to hear that.  I do appreciate you taking the time to compared the two here, your review on the Pro put that one on my radar a few days back.  These were two of the main contenders as an upgrade to use with my incoming HE1000.  Your thoughts are a huge help, thank you Grizzly!


----------



## H2Ologd

Is it possible to be added to the list for a demo?  I would be interested in listening to the E, I actually got to listen to the X recently.  A friend just purchased it.  Paired with a Wavelength Brick and HD800.  He said it is the best combination has heard and could be a final setup.  I live in the Seattle, WA area.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Would love to sign up for it too


----------



## grizzlybeast

h2ologd said:


> Is it possible to be added to the list for a demo?  I would be interested in listening to the E, I actually got to listen to the X recently.  A friend just purchased it.  Paired with a Wavelength Brick and HD800.  He said it is the best combination has heard and could be a final setup.  I live in the Seattle, WA area.


 
  
 I have to stick to the rules because this is not an inexpensive item. Sorry my friend
  
 There are a few people signed up that live in the Seattle Area. Its best if they can get together or you can work out a listen with them.


----------



## Seamaster

seamaster said:


> Hey guys in Seattle, can we arrange a mini meet for this? How well can those amps pair with IEM, like Shure SE846?


 

 +1


----------



## mofu

grizzlybeast said:


> *BAD NEWS*
> 
> Phonitor X receiving balanced from my pavane but I have been using the balanced jack on it thus far. So I go to plug in my HD800 with the single ended jack and pops and smells started happening.
> 
> I am wondering if the HD800 cable is wired incorrectly because its a single ended after market cable.


 
  
You probably know this and I fear you may be offended by me asking this. Please interpret this a general advice for all others, who follow this thread.
  

Did you mute it before inserting the plug? The Phonitors do not have a switch for turning off the amp in the jack. Therefore inserting headphones in a live amp can blow the amp.
This is less liekly to happen with balanced headphones. The individual connections are made simultaneously and can not be shortened and there is no element in the jack that can connect two pins directly.
  
edit: Same goes for removing the plug.
  
 This seems to be only the case for the Phonitor Mini.


----------



## Seamaster

mofu said:


> You probably know this and I fear you may be offended by me asking this. Please interpret this a general advice for all others, who follow this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really doubt this since those amps are designed for professional use, and the company is not a newbie


----------



## Yoga

I'd quite frankly be shocked if an amplifier designed (by a reputable company) for headphones would blow by connecting headphones.
  
 That's akin a car exploding when you put fuel in it.
  
 Edit: I was swapping headphones (a lot) in SE mode with both the P2 and PX without issue. Including HD800.


----------



## mofu

I was wrong, this seems only to apply to the mini. There is a warning on page 23 of the manual: https://spl.info/fileadmin/user_upload/anleitungen/english/PhonitorMini_EN.pdf


----------



## Seamaster

If the HP cable wired wrong, it will act shorting plug , and stress power supply


----------



## grizzlybeast

*"Warning: Never connect a mono jack cable to the standard headphone output (front panel stereo jack). Make sure that the stereo jack is fully inserted, otherwise a short circuit might damage the headphone amplifier!"*
  
 I did use an aftermarket cable but I doubt it was wired wrong. I have used it on other amps no problem. The above warnings in the manual were avoided in this scenario. 
  
 The real bummer is that I wanted to use the HD800 to measure the effects of the Matrix and without having done that I feel a full review at this point of the X will be incomplete based on the fact that that is such a big reason for the jump in price. It is a very good design from what I heard so far. I sent it back to the supplier. I don't know if they will send me one that is not broken or what. 
  
 Simply put though, I have abandoned thoughts for another solid state amplifier as my reference amp. 
  
 The matrix presets on the phonitor e are great, subtle but effective. @humzebra has the phonitor e now and says it sounds good to him. He likes it paired with the Abyss.
  
 Hopefully he will post some initial impressions.


----------



## Yoga

grizzlybeast said:


> *"Warning: Never connect a mono jack cable to the standard headphone output (front panel stereo jack). Make sure that the stereo jack is fully inserted, otherwise a short circuit might damage the headphone amplifier!"*
> 
> I did use an aftermarket cable but I doubt it was wired wrong. I have used it on other amps no problem. The above warnings in the manual were avoided in this scenario.
> 
> ...


 

 The Matrix hardware implantation is indeed exceptional. There is a software alternative however that @fjrabon pointed me towards just recently; Goodhertz plugins CanOpener and MidSide.

 Combined with Sonarworks and the V281, I've not heard a better headphone combination. The V281 even pulls punches with the 600i, which is a ridiculous beast of a speaker amplifier.
  
 If you can't be bothered with software and plugins (which are an additional cost), the Phonitor is still a TOTL choice. You can't go wrong with either. I was absolutely delighted with the PX, an end game amp along with the V281.


----------



## grizzlybeast

yoga said:


> grizzlybeast said:
> 
> 
> > *"Warning: Never connect a mono jack cable to the standard headphone output (front panel stereo jack). Make sure that the stereo jack is fully inserted, otherwise a short circuit might damage the headphone amplifier!"*
> ...


 
 Care to do a comparison between the X and V281?
  
 I imagine the V281 to excel at musicality and punchiness all while sounding clean, while the X will excel balance and tonality and being clean as well.


----------



## grizzlybeast

I am really trying to think hard about what could have caused the issue on the SE slot of the X.
  
  
 I vaguely remember using my modded Pioneer HRM-7 with a modified cable from Peterek on the X. I recall no issues with that cable. It very well could be the fact that the cable I have with the HD800 for SE isn't wired correctly. I did try it on other amps but perhaps the other amps as well as the the previous owners amp wouldn't be effected. 
  
 I am not certain at all.


----------



## humzebra

I've got a toddler chanting for Thomas the Tank Engine now, but after a night listening to the Phonitor E with the Abyss 1266 out of Luckbad's old upgraded Atlantis, comparing with SA 31 SE at about 8.5w, the e is much more balanced. I assume for most this would be desired as the Abyss tends to put the treble and bass forward while recessing the mids. My gut reaction was, "wow mids, where did those come from?" It was nice to hear a different tonality for the Abyss, on laid back and acoustic tracks I found it to be a more realistic and expected presentation. On the hard hitting fast stuff I like to listen to (symphonic, other metal) I prefer treble and lower bass and sub bass weighted presentation of the SA 31. The soundstage seems a little wider with the brighter presentation of the Audio GD amp also. I may differ from most in that I overall prefer the less balanced, treble-sparkling, bass heavy and more forceful, more tactile "air moving around strings" sound of a more powerful amp with the Abyss. The sub bass with the Phonitor E is rolled off compared to the more powerful amp. This is less favorable to me, but the more mid bass focused sound (think warmer, with the mids more present) of the e is more realistic and reveals less of the bass humming falt of the Abyss and can then be an advantage. They can have quite a resonance with the lower frequencies, just a product of how they work to deliver bass which is distinct from other headphones. The fall flat with spoken word and choral music. Effortless clarity, resolution and detail with the e, it doesn't have to work at it like the Audio GD does, not needing a brighter presentation. More to come with Odin during the next listening session..


----------



## Yoga

grizzlybeast said:


> Care to do a comparison between the X and V281?
> 
> I imagine the V281 to excel at musicality and punchiness all while sounding clean, while the X will excel balance and tonality and being clean as well.


 

  
_Executive Summary: They're close. I'd happily live with either. _
  
 SQ - The V281 has more punch—engagement—but is also transparent. The PX feels (a little) laid back in comparison, but I would not say more balanced. They have similar tonality (accurate). SE output = draw. Balanced output: V281 pips it, slightly bigger soundstage and control.
  
 Build - V281 wins. Quite literally built like a tank. The PX felt a bit hollow and there was a visible gap along the top of the front front plate that leaked light from the meters. Negligible for performance but did irk me slightly as from my seating position I could see into the unit. On that note, the PX's meters are gorgeous, as are the soft edges of its design. The V281 is an angled, focused piece of engineering.
  
 Functionality - Draw. Depends entirely on your needs and setup. The PX's Matrix system is subtle but significant. Loved it. You can beat that with pro-audio software however (more flexible), but it means additional purchases and being tied to a computer and plugin chain. Both are fantastic preamps. The V281 can drive multiple headphones at once with a lot of juice and has more power reserves. It can also drive headphones and speakers concurrently (the PX is a toggle). That's useful for burning headphones/cables in while using monitors/speakers.


----------



## Yoga

humzebra said:


> I've got a toddler chanting for Thomas the Tank Engine now, but after a night listening to the Phonitor E with the Abyss 1266 out of Luckbad's old upgraded Atlantis, comparing with SA 31 SE at about 8.5w, the e is much more balanced. I assume for most this would be desired as the Abyss tends to put the treble and bass forward while recessing the mids. My gut reaction was, "wow mids, where did those come from?" It was nice to hear a different tonality for the Abyss, on laid back and acoustic tracks I found it to be a more realistic and expected presentation. On the hard hitting fast stuff I like to listen to (symphonic, other metal) I prefer treble and lower bass and sub bass weighted presentation of the SA 31. The soundstage seems a little wider with the brighter presentation of the Audio GD amp also. I may differ from most in that I overall prefer the less balanced, treble-sparkling, bass heavy and more forceful, more tactile "air moving around strings" sound of a more powerful amp with the Abyss. The sub bass with the Phonitor E is rolled off compared to the more powerful amp. This is less favorable to me, but the more mid bass focused sound (think warmer, with the mids more present) of the e is more realistic and reveals less of the bass humming falt of the Abyss and can then be an advantage. They can have quite a resonance with the lower frequencies, just a product of how they work to deliver bass which is distinct from other headphones. The fall flat with spoken word and choral music. Effortless clarity, resolution and detail with the e, it doesn't have to work at it like the Audio GD does, not needing a brighter presentation. More to come with Odin during the next listening session..


 

 I had that same 'aha' moment with the Lumin A1 + Moon 600i combo with the Abyss. The mids suddenly unveiled and everything became more cohesive. The V281 is closer to the 600i with this, but the Phonitor isn't too far behind. I'd certainly opt for the V281 for an Abyss pairing.


----------



## grizzlybeast

The Phonitor is now on its way to Seattle as member @humzebra is shipping it to @earthpeople
  
 Please update the thread when you receive it.
  
 As for me I have my review mostly finished but am waiting to know if I will receive a replacement of the review unit X or not.
  
 There are pros and cons to these units but some things I find exceptional about them


----------



## gzone3lement

grizzlybeast said:


> The Phonitor is now on its way to Seattle as member @humzebra is shipping it to @earthpeople
> 
> Please update the thread when you receive it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds great. I believe that I will receive it after @earthpeople.
  
 At the moment, I have the Chord Hugo DAC, Denon AH-D7000 headphones, and JH-5 earphones.
  
 In the meantime, I might get the Mytek Digital Stereo 192 DSD-DAC. Hopefully there will be impressions on Phonitor X not only through Chord Hugo, but also through Mytek Digital Stereo 192 DSD-DAC.


----------



## earthpeople

Phonitor e is set up on my rack now. I haven't listened to it yet -- will update this post once I get some time with it. 
  
 Thanks for sending it up to me @humzebra, and of course thanks to @grizzlybeast for coordinating!
 __________________
  
 After getting some good time in with the SPL Phonitor e, here are my impressions.
 I tried my best to avoid bias by not reading other reviews, level-matching to ~1dB, et cetera, but unfortunately I didn't have my switchbox to semi-blind myself. 
  
 Gear used:
 Sennheiser HD800 and Fostex TH900
 Schiit Yggdrasil balanced output to Phonitor e
 comparisons primarily with Schiit Yggdrasil single-ended output to Burson Conductor
  


Spoiler: Impressions



Overall, I think the Phonitor is a solid performer but not quite my taste.  
 The sound is clean and hard to fault technically. I feel that the presentation is slightly laid back and lacks a bit in punch. The sound felt smooth which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but was noticeable when fast bass hits were a little rounded and the treble a bit soft. 
  
 On its own without comparison, I could happily listen the night away with the Phonitor. However, when A/B against my Conductor, I can't help but prefer the increased... energy? of the Conductor. Maybe it's just because that's what I'm used to, but it brings the stage a little closer and is more crisp on attack and decay. 
  
 What I was most looking forward to with the Phonitor was their Matrix system. To be honest, I was somewhat disappointed. It certainly works, but the only time I liked having it on was with some of my jazz recordings that are hard panned left and right. To be fair, that's exactly when I want the feature to work best but otherwise I didn't really care for it as much as I thought I would. I would have liked to play with the increased control options on the Phonitor x, but to my understanding, the Phonitor e presets feature the most popular Matrix configurations already.
  
 Lastly, I was surprised at the build quality. It feels... generic, and I've had many products at much lower price points that I feel are more solid. The front and back don't quite line up to the center body and much of the printing on the front plate was smeared. I don't expect Woo chassis quality from everything, but I don't think these flaws are acceptable in this price range. With that said, perhaps this unit was pulled aside to be a demo precisely because of those issues and is not representative of the overall product -- I'm not sure. 
  
 Perhaps my expectations coming in were too high, but unfortunately the Phonitor missed the mark for me. In any case, I'm very thankful for the opportunity to demo at my leisure in the comfort of my home.


----------



## grizzlybeast

Looking forward to your impressions @earthpeople
 I dont know how to finish a review with the X unit's issue unresolved so I will share the gist of it. 
  
*Strengths:*

Clean and grain free sound
VERY refined
Decently holographic
Extremely well balanced
Crossfeed presets works well (E)
Beautiful midrange from the lower all the way to the upper
Treble presence without fatigue and extra hash. There are more natural out there but you need to pay a lot more to have more refinement in the treble
Good resolution
Has that finesse that some look for outside of solid states
Excellent clarity
Bass balance is good and satisfying in level without too weak. Decent mid bass body and sub bass rumble

 *On the fence:*

Punchiness. This area will split crowds. Its neither engaging nor laid back and somewhere in the middle but with decent tonal density.
The treble doesn't possess the energy some may like to draw attention to itself (imo a good thing).

 *Weaknesses:*

Transients aren't as energetic or abrupt as I would like. I would like the sounds to have a little more snap to them and the attacks to be more engaging. 
Sweeps and sub bass tests it played solid bass line rumbles with only average (for its price) control over the driver. It is not where it excels at but its not an absolute failure. I would personally prefer a more solid and gripping low end that is harder and tighter.


----------



## grizzlybeast

I am going to go ahead and post my review soon. It seems as though not being a customer I would have to wait months.
  
 All I can do is advise you not to do the following for the X :
  
 Make sure the headphone jack is fully inserted into the unit.
  
 Do not plug a mono cable in (who has one of those for headphones)
  
 mute the amp before plugging the headphones in. One of the reps says that that is a common problem with the amps and that it says that in the manual but it actually does _*not *_tell you to put the amp on mute first.


----------



## earthpeople

Phonitor e is on its way to @gzone3lement !
  
 If anyone is interested, I updated my previous post with my thoughts a couple nights ago.


----------



## grizzlybeast

earthpeople said:


> Phonitor e is on its way to @gzone3lement !
> 
> If anyone is interested, I updated my previous post with my thoughts a couple nights ago.


 
 Totally get your impressions. I agree as well. Its just a matter of how much someone prioritizes certain aspects. The things that I like about it are high on my priority list. 
  
 I think your post was spot on! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gzone3lement

Got the Phonitor E today. This is exciting!


----------



## grizzlybeast

*HERE IS MY FULL REVIEW OF THE PHONITOR UNITS*


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Niiiice! Love the website format too


----------



## grizzlybeast

doctacosmos said:


> Niiiice! Love the website format too


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Berdine

I recently had a chance to listen to a Phonitor X at a show with HD 650.  It was show conditions and all that, but it seemed to me that turning on the crossfeed had a huge effect on the bass response, as in the bass just went away when the crossfeed was on.  Has anyone else had a similar experience?  I'm wondering if that was just a casualty of show conditions and I ought to try to get another listen.


----------



## gzone3lement

The SPL Phonitor E is on its way to @Hansotek!
  
 Due to some wear and tear, I added more padding and changed the outside package and added some package peanuts. This should hold up for a few more trips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  

  

  
 Impressions coming soon...


----------



## IHMEYERS

I have a V280 which is basically a V281 without the flexibility.  I only needed a headphone amp as I have a high-end preamp in the system.
  
 After living with the V280 for 3 months I love it's punch and raw power.  It's a little cooler than I am used to with my LCD-X at least compared to the RWA Audeze amp I had.  My biggest complaint is that the soundstage isn't very wide or at least as wide as I have heard with the LCD-X.  I am tempted to get a SPL X to compare it to.  From the feedback it's seems like that would image better than the V280.  I wonder if I will be trading off on resolution and punch though.
  
 I wish there was a South Florida dealer where I could audition the Phonitor X before purchase.  It's a lot of money to spend on spec.


----------



## Yoga

ihmeyers said:


> I have a V280 which is basically a V281 without the flexibility.  I only needed a headphone amp as I have a high-end preamp in the system.
> 
> After living with the V280 for 3 months I love it's punch and raw power.  It's a little cooler than I am used to with my LCD-X at least compared to the RWA Audeze amp I had.  My biggest complaint is that the soundstage isn't very wide or at least as wide as I have heard with the LCD-X.  I am tempted to get a SPL X to compare it to.  From the feedback it's seems like that would image better than the V280.  I wonder if I will be trading off on resolution and punch though.
> 
> I wish there was a South Florida dealer where I could audition the Phonitor X before purchase.  It's a lot of money to spend on spec.


 

 I've had the P2 and Px, the V281 (XLR balanced) has a bigger stage than both. Not much in it though.


----------



## drwlf

yoga said:


> I've had the P2 and Px, the V281 (XLR balanced) has a bigger stage than both. Not much in it though.


 

 Difference in the beforementioned punch? Hows the attack/transients/decay, any differences down low or in the top end?


----------



## Yoga

drwlf said:


> Difference in the beforementioned punch? Hows the attack/transients/decay, any differences down low or in the top end?


 

 Compared to he Phonitor 2/X, the V281 has a more authoritative and powerful sound. More engaging across the board. That may suit one's preferences or it may not.
  
 I didn't have them side by side for a direct A/B comparison and hence do not want to comment _explicitly_ as audio memory is fickle at best. Having said that, from my volatile human memory, the V281 has tighter lower frequencies and is more resolving of transients/decay.
  
 TL;DR: the SPL units are more laid back.

 I could easily live with either.


----------



## drwlf

yoga said:


> Compared to he Phonitor 2/X, the V281 has a more authoritative and powerful sound. More engaging across the board. That may suit one's preferences or it may not.
> 
> I didn't have them side by side for a direct A/B comparison and hence do not want to comment _explicitly_ as audio memory is fickle at best. Having said that, from my volatile human memory, the V281 has tighter lower frequencies and is more resolving of transients/decay.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the input, much appreciated. Any tidbits, even from auditory memory are more than welcome.
 Kind of OT, but: have you had a chance to try to Pro iCan? Wondering the same things; laid-back with hints of thinness in general or in the lower end, or a pronounced treble roll off isn't exactly my thing.


----------



## Yoga

drwlf said:


> Thanks for the input, much appreciated. Any tidbits, even from auditory memory are more than welcome.
> Kind of OT, but: have you had a chance to try to Pro iCan? Wondering the same things; laid-back with hints of thinness in general or in the lower end, or a pronounced treble roll off isn't exactly my thing.


 

 Looks like a promising unit but as my needs are professional (reference sound), all the options (tube switching etc) are not useful.


----------



## drwlf

yoga said:


> Looks like a promising unit but as my needs are professional (reference sound), all the options (tube switching etc) are not useful.


 

 Yup, the versatility is quite lovely there it seems.


----------



## grizzlybeast

I have the HE-9 here and I prefer the tonality of the phonitor X. The HE-9 is not far off, has way more power, is more spacious, and has tighter bass but it's not like its a whole lot more clear and it is missing tonal density to me. It's like it does everything right but it's not weighty.


----------



## drwlf

grizzlybeast said:


> I have the HE-9 here and I prefer the tonality of the phonitor X. The HE-9 is not far off, has way more power, is more spacious, and has tighter bass but it's not like its a whole lot more clear and it is missing tonal density to me. It's like it does everything right but it's not weighty.


 

 Nice to hear this impression as well.


----------



## Synthax

At least some positives 
  
 I do have P2 and are very glad with it, but here I see it is not very appreciated. I like its linearity, but most audiophiles prefer more energetic, v shaped sound, which in contrary is not good in professional environment. But personally I use P2 at home and enjoy a lot.


----------



## Yoga

synthax said:


> At least some positives
> 
> I do have P2 and are very glad with it, but here I see it is not very appreciated. I like its linearity, but most audiophiles prefer more energetic, v shaped sound, which in contrary is not good in professional environment. But personally I use P2 at home and enjoy a lot.


 

 I think the P2/PX are fantastic. End game amp for some people who prefer a more laid back presentation.


----------



## grizzlybeast

Based on what I have heard in SS Land I don't want hardly any of them. I have ears and tastes more acclimated to the professional environment and the SPL X is even after owning the HE9, the best sound to my ears. My gripes with it have nothing to do with balance but transient response and the fact that it blew up. Even so I am tempted to sell the HE9 and just get an X. But I don't want to risk it. If you appreciate balance like I do the SPL is rare.... Very rare.


----------



## jokostyle

I was planning to get the Meier -ff- stack but this thread forces me to reconsider my decision.  Did someone compare the Phonitor 2/X and the Meier Corda Classic ? What about their respective implementation of the crossfeed function ( and by extension, about what is available in the SPL amp to emulate the speakers listening experience -Matrix, Angle switching- ) ? Can the Phonitor Dac option compete with the -ff- Daccord ?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hansotek

*Phonitor E Impressions*
  
 Thanks again to @grizzlybeast for organizing the tour. I got some time with the Phonitor E. Here are my notes:
  
 Overall, I’d call the amp relatively neutral with a bit of warmth in the lower mids and midbass. It is a pretty smooth and musical signature I think a lot of people will like.
  
 I'll just come out and say it, I’m not a big fan of the DAC. It sounds relatively inoffensive, but the depth layering is a bit lacking and the soundstage is extremely congested without the crossfeed enabled. Not as impressive as the amp is paired with, IMO. I don’t want to comedown on it too hard, because I think the depth projection is still pretty short even with a different DAC, if the crossfeed isn’t enabled. Regardless, I thought the Phonitor E took a leap forward as soon as I stopped using the onboard DAC.
  
 Great for the HD800!! Crossfeed was totally awesome on the HD800 and the extra warmth and smooth treble really played nice with it. The extra bass was a bit overpowering with the ZMF Atticus, and it’s probably not a combo I’d recommend (grab the DecWare CSP-3 if you really want to hear the Atticus sing).
  
 The Phonitor-E seemed to be a little bit pickey with planars, but mostly performed well. It displayed (what I assume were) some poor damping characteristics that caused an extra bit of harshness in the midrange on the Abyss (not surprising – the Abyss is a pain to drive), but was also a bit finicky with the MrSpeakers ÆON sometimes, which is exceptionally easy to drive (I should note that combo was pretty good for the most part, but the mids weren’t as smooth and sweet as most other combos). Not sure what was up with that, but I didn’t like it on some songs. In spite of that little oddity, it drove the HE500 and the ZMF Ori just fine. In fact, I thought both of those headphones sounded absolutely excellent from the Phonitor E and wouldn’t hesitate to recommend it with either headphone.
  
 The Crossfeed is pretty cool. It’s especially noticeable on the HD800, where you can really tell the difference between the settings. On other headphones, it was a bit more subtle, but still noticeable. There aren’t any particularly weird colorations, which kill most crossfeeds for me. C1 had a little more presence, I thought it was a little more transparent and less “processed sounding” than C2. It’s pretty subjective though, so YMMV. Both sound better than having the CF off, IMO.
  
 I know Grizz wanted to hear how it compares to the Wells Milo, which is my current reference amp. I passed this along to him already in a PM, but I’ll repost here for the benefit of anyone who is curious.  
  
 From a technical standpoint, I have to assume that the differences between these two amps are mostly related to damping. At the end of the day, I can trace most of the major differences between the two amps back to attack and decay.
  
 Overall, I would say the Milo is more transparent with a touch more dynamic punch, air, space and a tighter low end (which is more accurate and reference quality, IMO). Phonitor is a touch warmer and fuller in the midbass and low mids, but Milo is more accurate to my ears, hits harder (in many cases) and offers greater clarity so it’s a touch more satisfying, (again) IMO. The Phonitor’s extra warmth mostly comes from its warmer/looser decay.
  
 Upper mids on the Milo have more lift and shimmer without sacrificing control or smoothness, which usually makes guitars and vocals more engaging. Every once in a while the extra bloom in the lower mids makes the Phonitor sound 1 or 2% better on a certain guitar lick or vocal passage, but at this point, my ears have sussed out that this is actually less accurate. Treble is also a bit airier on the Milo, but they both have really nice smoothness in the high registers. Overall, I’d say the Milo has more texture and life to it, while the Phonitor is a bit more relaxed sounding.
  
 Drums on Milo have a more violent punch – they make you nod your head. Phonitor is warmer, but looser. It’s not damping or attacking with the same level of authority. It’s more laid back. Kicks are a touch sloppy in comparison to the violent snap-in and rip-out approach of the Milo. Milo sometimes makes me think of listening to a great pair of monitors in the studio – it is tight, clean, firm and immediate. It reminds me of watching those Kevlar cones punch out with a big drum hit.
  
 Switching back and forth at a volume-matched level, Milo’s tighter attack may make it seem thinner for the first 4 or 5 seconds, but when your ears adjust, you realize the Phonitor is simply not on the same level technically and Milo is connecting you with the rhythm of the music on deeper and more nuanced level. Switching back to the Phonitor immediately removes a bit of the “boogie factor” because of the slower attack and decay. I notice that I am moving around in my chair and bobbing my head less within a few seconds of the switch pretty much every time.
  
 There is just all of this microdynamic texture that the Phonitor is missing compared to Milo. The Phonitor just cannot damp with the same speed (so it actually has a little bit more apparent loudness, even when they are perfectly matched to pink noise – as soon as you introduce varying decay patterns, the Phonitor sounds louder because of the slower decay). Even when I turn up the Phonitor to be truly and obviously louder than the Milo, it can’t reproduce the texture. As soon as my ears adjust to the volume change, I find myself bopping around more to the music with the Milo. I’ll switch back to the Phonitor and get that extra jolt of volume, but 5 or 10 seconds later, I’m feeling the slouch of the slower amplifier and I can feel my fun levels dropping.
  
 I don’t want to make it sound like it is a night and day difference between these two amps, all of this stuff is very nuanced, but I wanted to try and pick it all apart and articulate the little differences as best as I could. It should also be noted the Phonitor-E costs a couple hundred bucks less, comes with a DAC and has the crossfeed function, so it’s a bit of a tradeoff.
  
 Overall, I think the Phonitor-E is a fine amp, and would make it a conditional recommendation, based on the listener’s individual needs. It’s probably not going to be one of my go-to recommendations like the Mojo, Liquid Carbon, Milo or CSP-3  - but if your main cans are the HD800 and the HE500 or the Ori, and you’re looking for an amp or amp/DAC in that price range, it’s a pretty solid value that will serve you well.


----------



## grizzlybeast

@heliosphann has still not received the amplifier. There is a delay in the tour
  
@Army-Firedawg and @WNBC let me know if you are still interested in this unit. I will try to get it to you guys now.


----------



## WNBC

I am probably fine not hearing the Phonitor E, especially if it requires getting another one from the vendor.  The impressions thus far have given us an excellent feel for the E's strengths and weaknesses.  The only thing I could add is perspective with the Sony Z1R.  I also have the HD800S, but you all have done a fine job describing the synergy between the combo.  I have the SPL Auditor and it is an excellent match with the HD800S for probably many of the same reasons the HD800S is great with the Phonitor E.  Auditor drives the HD800S with authority and this combo isn't too laid back for my tastes.  Lots of midrange bite and extension in both directions.  A bargain nowadays for people looking at cheap used amps for the HD800S, assuming one can find them.
  
 The sense that I get from all of the impressions is that for the price, there are many other options in same range of the Phonitor E that will land one a TOTL amp that plays well with more variety of headphones.  These other TOTL amps might offer a more energetic presentation, but someone looking for a more relaxed sound with good timbre will enjoy the Phonitor E.  If the Phonitor E was around $1000 it might be more competitive and an easier recommendation, at least that's my guess.
  
 Thank you Grizzlybeast for the offer to hear the Phonitor E.  If you think more impressions are needed then I wold be fine getting the E to review.  Otherwise, I am fine skipping the E.
      
  
  
 Quote:


grizzlybeast said:


> @heliosphann has still not received the amplifier. There is a delay in the tour
> 
> @Army-Firedawg and @WNBC let me know if you are still interested in this unit. I will try to get it to you guys now.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

grizzlybeast said:


> @heliosphann
> has still not received the amplifier. There is a delay in the tour
> 
> @Army-Firedawg
> ...




Yeah Im definitely still interested.

EDIT: If I've already provided my address please reconfirm w/ me as I've recently moved. If not then please disregard the edit.


----------



## Hansotek

grizzlybeast said:


> @heliosphann
> has still not received the amplifier. There is a delay in the tour
> 
> @Army-Firedawg
> ...




I am not pleased with heliosphann's mailman.


----------



## Hansotek

Apparently the forum is trying to start some funny business. It dropped the "'s mailman." in that post 3 times!


----------



## WNBC

Mailman failing to re-attempt delivery or something else?



hansotek said:


> I am not pleased with heliosphann's mailman.


----------



## Hansotek

wnbc said:


> Mailman failing to re-attempt delivery or something else?




Basically. I sent it priority mail 2-day 18 freaking days ago and this is where we are at now:


----------



## WNBC

I see. Hopefully Grizzleybeast can get another. That's why I wanted to give him a way out from getting another from the vendor. Good luck with USPS.



hansotek said:


> Basically. I sent it priority mail 2-day 18 freaking days ago and this is where we are at now:


----------



## Hansotek

wnbc said:


> I see. Hopefully Grizzleybeast can get another. That's why I wanted to give him a way out from getting another from the vendor. Good luck with USPS.




I'm sure it will make its way there eventually.


----------



## grizzlybeast

Any more impressions on the amplifier?
  
 I got the SPL UNIT E back and still find it exceptional sounding. Only complaint is a slight lack of control in the bass. It is here on top of a 2.5k tube amplifier beating it up. I am sure it is not for everyone though. I can understand it's lack of appeal. Also could be that I have it plugged into the PAVANE feeding it via Rednet that helps it sound good. 
  
 I noticed that unit sounds best from RCA inputs as well.


----------



## WNBC

I wonder if most would consider the latest SPL models a departure from older versions.  I never heard anything from SPL except my older SPL Auditor.  It has pretty good bass control with my HD800S and Z1R.  It does sound pretty good.  Would it be the end all of amps?  No.  I do agree with you all when you say that the SPL amps are very competent, but it might not have that extra bit of musicality or whatever you want to call it that puts it at the the TOTL list.  Maybe excellent for mixing music.  I got the Auditor for $200 in 2017.  Pretty nice.  It's holding me over until the arrival of the GS-X II.  
  
  
 Quote:


grizzlybeast said:


> Any more impressions on the amplifier?
> 
> I got the SPL UNIT E back and still find it exceptional sounding. Only complaint is a slight lack of control in the bass. It is here on top of a 2.5k tube amplifier beating it up. I am sure it is not for everyone though. I can understand it's lack of appeal. Also could be that I have it plugged into the PAVANE feeding it via Rednet that helps it sound good.
> 
> I noticed that unit sounds best from RCA inputs as well.


----------



## grizzlybeast

wow that must be a good bang for buck at 200


----------



## Edric Li

I got my Phonitor E last Friday. Disappointed so far. 
  
 I am feeding it from the line out of my Lotoo Paw Gold (using balanced analog input), and comparing it to my Paw Gold. Headphones used was my HD800S (balanced output from the SPL and unbalanced output from the Paw Gold). All my interconnects are the Silver Dragon cable. I think my control variables allowed me to compare the Phonitor E to the amplification of the Paw Gold...
  
 1. I agree with the neutrality compliment about the SPL. 
 2. The treble on the SPL is slightly more precise and defined, by 5%? Barely can tell.
 3. The bass on the SPL is more distorted, by 10%. Easy to tell on some of my reference tracks.
 4. Possibly due to the more sparkling / piercing treble, reverberation on the Paw Gold sounds ... different. I can't say which is better, as this is really a byproduct of tuning. 
 5. Possibly due to the distorted sub-bass of the SPL, instruments in the mid-bass frequency that pan to left/right have better imaging on the Paw Gold. 
  
 I'll try the RCA input to unbalanced output later.  
 If I still can't find the magic of this amp after this week, I probably will take advantage of 30-day return. 
  
  
 ====================================================================
  
  
 Updated after a week of listening: 
  
 First of all I want to justify my comparison of the Phonitor to my DAP. Before and after me purchasing the Lotoo Paw Gold, I compared it against lots of desktop rigs, including but not limited to: Eddie Current, Schiit, Cavalli, Accuphase, Luxman, Chord, and the old Phonitors. I have been looking for a standalone amp to listen to my vinyls. I want to find an amp that is an improvement in ALL aspects over the Paw Gold, in order for me to sacrifice the portability. I don't have the best ears, nor new-toy-syndrome, but when I do hear a difference, I am very confident about the difference I heard. 
  
 Bottom line: I think I have found it in the Phonitor e. I agree 99% with the review on earphile.org.
  
 1. Soundstage: I can't believe I missed it in my first impression. The soundstage on the spl is at least 3-times wider AND deeper than that on the Paw Gold. Once I've notice that, I can't help shaking my head every time I go back to Paw Gold. It was so obvious. The width is particularly amazing. I don't think I have heard anything like it before. 
  
 2. Neutrality: I am a trance guy. I have never imagined myself caring about gears' neutrality, but the Phonitor e made me do it. @grizzlybeast had plenty compliment about the neutrality of the SPL that I agree with: "Basically I am being bold in saying that most other solid state amps may be off in some area by comparison. First impressions led me to think there was emphasis here but that going back to other amps made them seem wrong and the phonitors correct." The Phonitor e is not only dead even in terms of the distribution of bass, mid, and treble, but also dead even within each range of frequency response. For example, I always thought Stairway to Heaven (24/96) is weirdly mastered to sound aggressive, but with the Phonitor e, the track is indeed smooth and enjoyable, without a hint of grain. It made me realize how many bump and dip are there in the frequency response of the Paw Gold, and how unbearable they are. 
  
 3. Bass issue: I spent some time with my TH900mk2 on the SPL, and realized that the bass only gets deeper and more impactful compared to on the Paw Gold, without being muddier or more distorted. The problem was that the sub-bass on the HD800S is very distorted, but Paw Gold can never go that deep to reveal it! The bass on the SPL is deep and powerful, while being, again, dead even from mid-bass you hear in your ears to sub-bass you hear in your chest. I am curious about @grizzlybeast 's comment on the SPL lacking bass control. Can you share on what track did you come to that conclusion?
  
 4. Characterless: When I evaluate an amp, I first look at its technical capability: transparency, soundstage, dynamics, etc. Then I'll look at its tuning and how it may affect the timber of some instruments, positively or negatively. With the Phonitor e, you will not get that extra finger-nail-on-the-string sound that you may like from amps that boost treble, nor will you get that extra sweetness on femal vocals that you may like from amps that boost 3k. The Phonitor e does nothing more, nothing less. You will not have to suffer from the piercing hi hat from amps that boost treble, nor will you have to deal with the aggressiveness of electric guitar from amps that boost 3k. It sounds so "correct" due to its neutral frequency response. 
  
 I highly recommend this amp.


----------



## Edric Li

I have updated my impression above.


----------



## grizzlybeast

Hi Eric,
  
 It was a while a go. Now with it here before I have to ship it off again, I can't complain about the bass control BUT it did lose in this regards to the Cayin iHA-6 which to date is about as controlled as it gets. It's not bad but that was one area that depending on the headphone, seemed to be just a tad wanting. Specifically t50 mods and some planars.
  
 I have since moved on to tube amps, not looking back except for at the SPL units and the Pro iCan.


----------



## Edric Li

Neither me nor my friend can tell the difference between the Cavalli Liquid Crimson and the Phonitor E (unbalanced). Headphones used were HD800S and LCD3. DAC was a Chord Mojo.


----------



## grizzlybeast

This amp is excellent
Considering selling my tube amps and just using this until the aficionado comes out.

The downer is that I liked the X unit but the build quality is iffy since it caught fire.

Today I am going to do a little mini review just dedicated to the E unit and give it an award


----------



## Edric Li

The balanced output on Phonitor E sound weird to me... weird sound stage, weird bass. Measurements are worse than the unbalanced output as well. I am listening to only the unbalanced output.


----------



## grizzlybeast

edric li said:


> The balanced output on Phonitor E sound weird to me... weird sound stage, weird bass. Measurements are worse than the unbalanced output as well. I am listening to only the unbalanced output.


 
 The balanced output sounds fine to me when using balanced inputs but the amp sounds best using RCA inputs and SE output.


----------



## Edric Li

grizzlybeast said:


> edric li said:
> 
> 
> > The balanced output on Phonitor E sound weird to me... weird sound stage, weird bass. Measurements are worse than the unbalanced output as well. I am listening to only the unbalanced output.
> ...


 
 The bass is bloated and the soundstage is unnaturally wide on the balanced output. Didn't you hear that? It may sound good with some music, but is just not a very "correct" sound... 
  
 The unbalanced output sound very "correct" and technically superior to my ears.


----------



## grizzlybeast

From my review
  
 Quote:


> "There are two Dip Switches under the E unit as well that serve similar purpose to the first two under the X unit. However here is the other area that you see the E unit is not as souped up out as the X. They both have the same power ratings yet the way they reach that power and position of the volume knob differ quite a bit. I was trying to get the E unit to have as much headroom as the Phonitor X but it couldn’t, even with both knobs activated. Let me take a step back to the X unit and cross my fingers in hopes that I don’t confuse you. All of the knob of the knob of the X is not usable. You will either cause a hard to drive headphone to clip or you blow up your headphones before you get past 12 oclock on the dial this is because the unit is also a preamplifier and the dial serves two purposes. Yet and still, even if you turn the E unit past 2 you won’t get close to as loud as the X unit does before it clips.
> 
> It is only boosting the RCA input signal with Dip Switch 2 The soundstage depth decreases If you boost the output signal (Dip Switch 1) and boost the input signal (Dip Switch 2) then you will still not seem to have as much headroom as the X. Also If you boost both the input and output signal of the E unit the following happens The XLR output loosed clarity and becomes less refined  ONLY the RCA output becomes louder and and will sound better than the XLR output"


 
  
 The phonitor X sounds good from both jacks and was more powerful it seemed. To get the sound quality of the X unit on the E you need to run RCA inputs and use the single ended jack. To get it almost as powerful you need to boost the input signal through the RCA input dip switch.
  
 The XLR output still sounds usable though and is still better than a lot of gear that I have compared it to. I didn't notice a larger soundstage, only less control, and less clarity.


----------



## MutaraNebula

Im new in the audiophile sector, but I bought a Phonitor X and a Sennheiser HD800S a few days ago. To me it sounds very good, but i dont have any comparison. Im not sure if wether or not i should keep it. If not, i think about a tube amp like EternalArts OTL or maybe something different like RME ADI-2 Pro.


----------



## grizzlybeast

The phonitor X sounds great for solid state but the thin timbre of the 800 likes and responds well to the rich sou ding tube amps out there


----------



## Edric Li (Jun 10, 2017)

I am using the phonitor e + HD800S combo, and I have tried the Manley 300B, some Eddie Current and Schiit tube amps before. To me tube amps do have a more punchy, bouncy bass, but the HD800S is not the right headphones for that. HD800S has a really distorted, muddy subbass response compared to other TOTL. More bass from the amps = more distortion from HD800S, from my experience.


----------



## grizzlybeast

^def disagree with that.


----------



## ToTo Man

Edric Li said:


> I am using the phonitor e + HD800S combo, and I have tried the Manley 300B, some Eddie Current and Schiit tube amps before. To me tube amps do have a more punchy, bouncy bass, but the HD800S is not the right headphones for that. *HD800S has a really distorted, muddy subbass response compared to other TOTL.* More bass from the amps = more distortion from HD800S, from my experience.



Can you explain this in more detail please?


----------



## Edric Li (Jun 16, 2017)

ToTo Man said:


> Can you explain this in more detail please?



Low quantity, low quality bass: https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SonyMDRVSA5000.pdf / https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AudioTechnicaATHW5000.pdf
Medium quantity, low quality bass: https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD800S.pdf / https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AKGK812SN001130.pdf / https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/BeyerdynamicT1SN3964.pdf
High quantity, low quality bass: https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SonyMDRXB300.pdf

Low quantity, high quality bass: https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/StaxSR009.pdf
Medium quantity, high quality bass: https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/HiFiMANHE1000.pdf
High quantity, high quality bass: https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/FostexTH900.pdf

Btw my experience with these headphones agree with these measurements.


----------



## borrego (Jun 17, 2017)

According to the Phonitor X User's Manual (https://spl.info/fileadmin/user_upload/produkte-w/Phonitor_x/Phonitor_x_BA_EN.pdf), the balanced headphone output actually has worse noise and dynamic range specification compares to the single-ended headphone output:

Balanced headphone output:
Neutrik 4-pin XLR connector
Pin wiring: 1 = L (+), 2 = L (-), 3 = R (+), 4 = R (-)
Impedance: 0.36 ohms
Damping factor: 180 @ 40 ohms
Frequency range: 10 Hz to 300 kHz ( -3 dB)
Crosstalk at 1 kHz: -90 dB
THD & N: 0.00091 % (at 0 dBu, 1 kHz, 100 kohms load)
Noise (A-weighted): -98 dBu
Dynamic range: 130.5 dB

Single-ended headphone output:
6.35 mm TRS connector
Pin wiring: Tip = Left, ring = right, sleeve = GND
Impedance: 0.18 ohm
Attenuation factor: 180 @ 40 ohms
Frequency range: 10 Hz to 300 kHz ( -3 dB)
Crosstalk at 1 kHz: -90 dB
THD & N: 0.00091% (at 0 dBu, 1 kHz, 100 kohms load)
Noise (A-weighted): -103 dB
Dynamic range: 135.5 dB

The Phonitor 2 only has a 2 channel Alps volume pot, I wonder if it is actually a "dual mono" design rather than full differential balanced output. Not sure if the Phonitor X having 2 channel or 4 channel volume pot.

I am seriously considering the Phonitor 2/X recently for a "studio/dry sounding amp", then I found  some treak with my Metrum Aurix and decided sticking with it.


----------



## Edric Li

I don't know about dry but my Phonitor E does sound very "correct". And my ears can confirm that the balanced output has more distortion than the unbalanced.


----------



## BearMonster

Can anyone tell me the difference between the Phonitor 2 and the Phonitor X/E. Are they the exact same sounding?


----------



## lissimore (Nov 8, 2017)

I just picked up the Phonitor x (with the optional DAC) which I'm using primarily with a pair of Utopias. I can't seem to find much info on the DAC (aside from 192/24). Anyone have any opinions on it or are you using another DAC with the Phonitor?


----------



## fzman

I have samples of both the X and the E right now.  They have the built-in dacs, but I am am running xlr cables from my Directsream Jr. Dac into the E.  These might even be theGrizzlybeast  tour pieces--silver E and red X.  I have not tried the X yet, and have only used the E without the crossfeed engaged.  Qucik switch-flips produced no immediate diff, so I am ignoring it for now.  I am going to get a Luxman P-750u soon, also for audition, but I am liking the E so far.


----------



## EDN80

fzman said:


> I have samples of both the X and the E right now.  They have the built-in dacs, but I am am running xlr cables from my Directsream Jr. Dac into the E.  These might even be theGrizzlybeast  tour pieces--silver E and red X.  I have not tried the X yet, and have only used the E without the crossfeed engaged.  Qucik switch-flips produced no immediate diff, so I am ignoring it for now.  I am going to get a Luxman P-750u soon, also for audition, but I am liking the E so far.



I made that mistake too at first. Ignoring the CROSSFEED function. In fact, I initially thought Crossfeed detracted from the original sound as there initially appears to be a slight loss of volume and dynamics with it on. BIG MISTAKE! I was very satisfied with the sound without the crossfeed, but only a few months in, really did my research and started fiddling with the dials. Needless to say, the crossfeed function, after getting used to it, I feel took my headphones to another level, adding more 3D imaging, headroom, and overall spatial depth to the sound. I would say SPL's speaker room arrangement headphone implementation is probably one of the best in the business and one of the prime attractions here. My Matrix settings are firmly locked on *Crossfeed 4/ -0.9 Center/ 30 degree Angle* and not likely to change anytime soon.


----------



## fzman

I have not yet hooked up the X.  I will at some point, when I return the E to work so my coworkers can hear it as well.  (The samples both have built-in dacs, but I will probably not use them, so if I bought one for myself-a real possibility at this point, I'd get one without the dac-probably an E in red, but I owe it to myself to warm up and try the X while it's here...   Thanks,. btw, for your suggestion on the crossfeed..


----------



## bfmcosta

fzman said:


> I have not yet hooked up the X.  I will at some point, when I return the E to work so my coworkers can hear it as well.  (The samples both have built-in dacs, but I will probably not use them, so if I bought one for myself-a real possibility at this point, I'd get one without the dac-probably an E in red, but I owe it to myself to warm up and try the X while it's here...   Thanks,. btw, for your suggestion on the crossfeed..



Did you have a chance to explore the X? How does it compare to the E?


----------



## fzman

I did get a chance to listen to the X as well.  I thought it might have sounded a tiny bit better than the E, but I did find, much to mu surprise, that the cross-feed was quite good, and usable, even for a crotchety purist audiophile like me.  I've returned both samples to the distributor, but I would have been happy to have either as my main or only headphone amp.


----------



## Edric Li

In case anyone is interested https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-spl-phonitor-e-headphone-amplifier-black.875044/


----------



## Petyot

Hi there,

Did anyone try the Phonitor X with a K1000? If so, how did you find the sound?

Thanks


----------



## elwappo99

Phonitor is pushing out a new Phonitor. Looks like they're upgrading the Phonitor E with extra features:

https://spl.audio/professional-fidelity/phonitor-xe/?lang=en


----------



## Edric Li

elwappo99 said:


> Phonitor is pushing out a new Phonitor. Looks like they're upgrading the Phonitor E with extra features:
> 
> https://spl.audio/professional-fidelity/phonitor-xe/?lang=en



Im pretty confident that that is simply a new model, with more features than the e and less than the x.


----------



## elwappo99

Edric Li said:


> Im pretty confident that that is simply a new model, with more features than the e and less than the x.



Oh yea, sorry that's what I meant. Unfortunately it seems like they're cranking these out faster than people are buying them. 

I've been eyeing these new Phonitors and the "XE" seems like it has the extra features I would want from the "E".


----------



## emrelights1973

I don’t need a pre, just a good headphone amp


----------



## Sound Eq (Feb 17, 2019)

hello everyone, i want to ask please how is the pairing of chord qutest with phonitor x

i am interested in the phonitor x, i wont be able to audition it, i will be using the qutest with phonitor x with my audeze mx4

my question is would i be able to enjoy electronic music with as i am bit concerned bout when people mention the word neural alot, does it mean the bass is weak, and are thin , as electronic music like daft punk sometimes you prefer to hear those bass and synth notes

what can i expect tonally form qutest and phonitor x combo, is it a boring flat signature or would it be something that I can enjoy listening to having a good bass, mids and highs that is far from boring, boring means to me you have to focus to hear those bass and synth notes. I do not like thin sounding amps at all. Nor do I like thick way too coloured amps. If the phonitor x is just for studio engineers to monitor the recordings without enjoying what you hear, as a result of a neutral signature, by neutral I mean barely you hear the bass, and mids are thin then please let me know to stay away from the X


----------



## EDN80

elwappo99 said:


> Oh yea, sorry that's what I meant. Unfortunately it seems like they're cranking these out faster than people are buying them.
> 
> I've been eyeing these new Phonitors and the "XE" seems like it has the extra features I would want from the "E".



Yet the reviews seem uniformely excellent for that particular range - Phonitor 2, X, XE... in this review, @Torq concludes that the X is among the best solid-state amps he's tested. https://www.headphone.com/blogs/news/spl-phonitor-x-review

He actually says: "the best “sounding” solid-state headphone amplifier I’ve heard." High praise indeed.


----------



## elwappo99

EDN80 said:


> Yet the reviews seem uniformely excellent for that particular range - Phonitor 2, X, XE... in this review, @Torq concludes that the X is among the best solid-state amps he's tested. https://www.headphone.com/blogs/news/spl-phonitor-x-review
> 
> He actually says: "the best “sounding” solid-state headphone amplifier I’ve heard." High praise indeed.



Very true. Torq really likes this amplifier.

If you ever sell than Phonitor 2, let me know


----------



## Torq

Sound Eq said:


> hello everyone, i want to ask please how is the pairing of chord qutest with phonitor x
> 
> i am interested in the phonitor x, i wont be able to audition it, i will be using the qutest with phonitor x with my audeze mx4
> 
> ...



Neutral means the amplifier will just accurately replicate the tonality of what its fed.  So it will not emphasize or subdue what it is fed, anywhere in the spectrum.  

There is no tonal shift feeding either my DAVE or my Hugo 2 through the Phonitor X vs. their direct outputs.  The Qutest via the Phonitor X sounds just like the Hugo 2 via the Phonitor X.

The predominant factor in how the Qutest -> Phonitor X -> MX4 sounds is the headphone.  The DAC and amp are neutral.  You'll basically be hearing flat + the profile of the headphones.  I've not heard the MX4, but I do have the original LCD-4 and there is no lack of bass or enjoyment with that combination - which is down to the signature of the headphone.

It sounds like you want your amp to do more than simply amplify what it is fed.  And if you're looking for an amp that's going to act like a bass-boost or other tone control then the Phonitor line is the wrong place to look.  Look for something that has tone controls or bass-boost.  The iFi Pro iCAN would be a good place to start looking ... as while it is essentially neutral also, in solid-state mode, it has a tube-mode option as well as bass-enhancement functions.

If you do go for a Phonitor, then unless you want the pre-amp output buy the "XE" version.  It's cheaper and the headphone output sounds identical to the X.


----------



## EDN80 (Feb 17, 2019)

Sound Eq said:


> hello everyone, i want to ask please how is the pairing of chord qutest with phonitor x
> 
> i am interested in the phonitor x, i wont be able to audition it, i will be using the qutest with phonitor x with my audeze mx4
> 
> ...



I use the MX4 with the Phonitor 2 and listen to quite a bit of EDM.

As has been said above, the Phonitor is often praised as being neutral and transparent. My own (unscientific) listening tests can attest to that, though I have to say that back when I owned the Oppo HA-1, I would A/B its built-in amp and the Phonitor's and every time, esp. for bass-heavy music, adding the Phonitor 2 to the mix, opened things up, greater soundstage, clarity, detail, etc... and greater bass oomph and slam. It wasn't even close.

The Phonitor has long been compared to the Violectric amps, most notably Violectric V281 (both German made) and those who tended to lean towards a heavier, darker, bassier sound preferred the V281 every time. That said, I listen to many music genres, most notably classical, so the Phonitor is perfect for me and like I said, it's no slouch for Pop, Hip-hop, EDM, whatever you throw at it. I prefer relatively uncolored amplification myself.

The MX4 is probably the most neutral and analytical of of the LCD planars, but it is still a planar, so can't take that out of its DNA. It can go low when it needs too, though its tuning is probably not as dark as the 4 or 4z. Since it was initially conceived for monitoring, there's lots of detail and instrument separation there. Expect that with the Phonitor. The MX4 deals really well with EQing. If ever you find you need more bass, EQ's always there to tailor the sound to your liking.

These two tracks are a good test:





The Royksopp beat is hard from the start and the Mura Masa/Albarn Blu drops at 2:35. In both cases, with FLAC files upsampled to quad DSD, the Phonitor/MX4 combo makes for quite a punchy, bassy, dynamic rendition-- it punches, rattles and rumbles, though it probably doesn't rumble and rattle as much as a closed-back Fostex would. But then, that would be a really unfair comparison. Apples to oranges. The plus side of that though is that the MX4 does almost just as well with all the advantages of an open planar added to the mix. Comparatively speaking, it does better than my Z1Rs, both in sound and bass quantity, though the Z1Rs may have more sub-bass presence. The planar sound is just bigger, most likely due to the size of those gigantic drivers.

In other words, MX4 + Phonitor combo really recommended.



elwappo99 said:


> Very true. Torq really likes this amplifier.
> 
> If you ever sell than Phonitor 2, let me know



FROM MY COLD DEAD HANDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonic Defender

I owned an original Auditor a number of years back now and I loved that amp. I used it with a 600ohm DT 880 and an HD650 and I thought the Auditor just had a wonderful control over the drivers. Very fast and responsive. Quite liked that amp.


----------



## RobertSM (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm a big fan & owner of the Phonitor X. And agree all the way around, very revealing of what you feed it. I personally like that characteristic in an headphone amp/pre-amp.

Also I can't say enough about the degree angle and crossfeed functions. It's taken me awhile and plenty of time to figure out what works to my liking. But I can say, it's added a good amount of depth to the listening experience. Has both widened and added depth to the soundstage & added more texture. Really, some fantastic features with this amp that I never knew I'd love so much but boy do I.


----------



## tgipier

How does the Phonitor 2 compare with a Phonitor X? I have a phonitor 2 right now and would a upgrade be worth it?


----------



## RobertSM

tgipier said:


> How does the Phonitor 2 compare with a Phonitor X? I have a phonitor 2 right now and would a upgrade be worth it?



I've not heard the Phonitor 2 to compare w/ Phonitor X. I think some other members that have commented on this thread may be able to help you out. Good luck.


----------



## EDN80 (Feb 26, 2019)

tgipier said:


> How does the Phonitor 2 compare with a Phonitor X? I have a phonitor 2 right now and would a upgrade be worth it?



From all accounts, there is no objective sound difference between the Phonitor 2 and the newer Phonitor X and XE, other than the X can be outfitted with the SPL DAC192 internally, and the XE can be outfitted with the newer and more powerful DAC768. Without the DACs, both newer models could be seen as a bit of a downgrade actually, as, as SPL puts it: _"Unlike the professional version Phonitor 2, features like Center Level, Solo and Polarity are renounced in the Phonitor XE as they are only of use in music production".
_
https://spl.audio/professional-fidelity/phonitor-xe/?lang=en

The Phonitor 2 is sold concurrently as the "Professional" model for music production/studios, whereas the X and XE are aimed at hifi enthusiasts/audiophiles.

Unlike the Phonitor 2, however, the X and XE can use two balanced headphones concurrently through front and back outputs. One the Phonitor 2, one can toggle between one balanced pair of headphones (double XLR output in the back) and one unbalanced (standard 6.3mm jack in front).


----------



## RobertSM (Feb 26, 2019)

That's the Phonitor X version I own, with the DAC192. I wasn't really in the market for the version w/ the DAC but the deal I was offered when I bought this was w/the DAC. I think it preforms ok. To me the DAC192 has a little bit of that 'tin can' sound in the highs. I know it's not the newest, and latest and greatest but I have a Violectric DAC V850 inbound to me in the next week. I'm hoping the Phonitor X pairs well and I get a more balanced sound. To be seen.

Edit:

I have heard some good reports about DAC768. If I were in the market for a new Phonitor XE, I'd be wanting to audition that version.

But make no mistake. I really do love this amp.


----------



## Torq

The DAC192 module is competent, sonically, but I don't think it's worth nearly the $300 cost it incurs.  The Modi 3, Modi MB or Grace SDAC run rings around it.

Also, via USB on macOS the DAC192 has issues with on-the-fly sample rate changes, and the drivers for it under Windows 10 are, shall we say, challenging.


----------



## elwappo99

EDN80 said:


> From all accounts, there is no objective sound difference between the Phonitor 2 and the newer Phonitor X and XE, other than the X can be outfitted with the SPL DAC192 internally, and the XE can be outfitted with the newer and more powerful DAC768. Without the DACs, both newer models could be seen as a bit of a downgrade actually, as, as SPL puts it: _"Unlike the professional version Phonitor 2, features like Center Level, Solo and Polarity are renounced in the Phonitor XE as they are only of use in music production".
> _
> https://spl.audio/professional-fidelity/phonitor-xe/?lang=en
> 
> ...



Someone please jump in and correct me, but I don't think connecting a pair of "balanced" headphones to the XLR preouts on the back on the Phonitor 2 would yield a "balanced" headphone signal.


----------



## EDN80 (Feb 26, 2019)

elwappo99 said:


> Someone please jump in and correct me, but I don't think connecting a pair of "balanced" headphones to the XLR preouts on the back on the Phonitor 2 would yield a "balanced" headphone signal.








... although some here have said that that really isn't balanced. SPL confirmed otherwise before I bought the thing... you can read too, in the upper right corner under "WIRING". The XLR inputs are "electronically balanced" on the Phonitor 2. That's how I connect my LCD-MX4 to it-- balanced via double XLRs in the back.


----------



## Torq

elwappo99 said:


> Someone please jump in and correct me, but I don't think connecting a pair of "balanced" headphones to the XLR preouts on the back on the Phonitor 2 would yield a "balanced" headphone signal.



The Phonitor 2 will. The Phonitor X is pre-out only.  The XE has both 4-pin XLR and 1/4 TRS headphone outputs on the back panel.


----------



## elwappo99

Torq said:


> The Phonitor 2 will. The Phonitor X is pre-out only.  The XE has both 4-pin XLR and 1/4 TRS headphone outputs on the back panel.



Good to know. Thanks Torq. So the Phonitor 2 has 4 amplifiers in it that drive that output for a fully balanced signal?


----------



## Torq

elwappo99 said:


> Good to know. Thanks Torq. So the Phonitor 2 has 4 amplifiers in it that drive that output for a fully balanced signal?



Maybe - best address that question to SPL.

I was more commenting on the fact that it supports balanced headphone output via the rear-panel XLRs, vs. the Phonitor X which doesn't support heapdhone output at all via it's 3-pin XLR pre-outs.  Whether the Phonitor 2 does that with 2 differential amplifiers per channel for a fully balanced-differential feed, or via transformers (or some other way to split phase) off one single-ended amplifier per channel, I have no idea.  But make sure you don't short the grounds from those connections into a single-ended (e.g. TRS) adapter.


----------



## tgipier

EDN80 said:


> From all accounts, there is no objective sound difference between the Phonitor 2 and the newer Phonitor X and XE, other than the X can be outfitted with the SPL DAC192 internally, and the XE can be outfitted with the newer and more powerful DAC768. Without the DACs, both newer models could be seen as a bit of a downgrade actually, as, as SPL puts it: _"Unlike the professional version Phonitor 2, features like Center Level, Solo and Polarity are renounced in the Phonitor XE as they are only of use in music production".
> _
> https://spl.audio/professional-fidelity/phonitor-xe/?lang=en
> 
> ...



Thank you! Basically I will be a giant idiot to sell a Phonitor 2 and buy a Phonitor X. Considering my current DAC should be superior to DAC inside of the X or E, Phonitor 2 should be objective on par with those. 

Can confirm Phonitor 2's XLRs on the back will work for a 4 pin XLR balanced headphone cable with a 2 x 3 pin XLR to 4 pin XLR connector.


----------



## elwappo99

Torq said:


> Maybe - best address that question to SPL.
> 
> I was more commenting on the fact that it supports balanced headphone output via the rear-panel XLRs, vs. the Phonitor X which doesn't support heapdhone output at all via it's 3-pin XLR pre-outs.  Whether the Phonitor 2 does that with 2 differential amplifiers per channel for a fully balanced-differential feed, or via transformers (or some other way to split phase) off one single-ended amplifier per channel, I have no idea.  But make sure you don't short the grounds from those connections into a single-ended (e.g. TRS) adapter.



Got it. Thanks for clarifying. I'm sure some of the discussion gets lost with SPL due to the pro audio usage of "balanced" vs our headphone usage of the word "balanced" ... thanks Tyll.

In my emails with them they said the Phonitor 2 was not a truly "headphone balanced" amplifier out the back. 





tgipier said:


> Can confirm Phonitor 2's XLRs on the back will work for a 4 pin XLR balanced headphone cable with a 2 x 3 pin XLR to 4 pin XLR connector.



I don't think this would drastically change the sound signal path so I'm curious how much of a benefit do you find it to be? Is the output on the back at a similar volume as the 1/4" output on the front?


----------



## tgipier

elwappo99 said:


> Got it. Thanks for clarifying. I'm sure some of the discussion gets lost with SPL due to the pro audio usage of "balanced" vs our headphone usage of the word "balanced" ... thanks Tyll.
> 
> In my emails with them they said the Phonitor 2 was not a truly "headphone balanced" amplifier out the back.
> 
> ...



You are 100% right, I didnt find any noticable improvement in sound quality. However, its much safer for me to use balanced so I dont risk shorting the amp when I am unplugging my headphone. And yes, volume is about the same.


----------



## Relaxasaurus (Mar 3, 2019)

Do most folks that have tried this amp agree that the single ended output really sounds better than the balanced out?

Edit- interested in the Phonitor E


----------



## Luckbad (Mar 3, 2019)

@Relaxasaurus Where have you read that? Using the Phonitor XE right now, SE doesn't sound better than XLR to me at first blush. It's not terribly easy to compare because you have to turn the volume knob all the way down to swap to SE and it's quieter than the XLR output.

It only takes me maybe 5 seconds to do that because I have an adapter I made, but it's still long enough between the two that I wouldn't be confident in instant impressions.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Thanks for the input. There's some chatter about it earlier in this thread, along with official specs showing the SE output measures better than the balanced, which seems unorthodox to me.


----------



## Torq

Relaxasaurus said:


> Thanks for the input. There's some chatter about it earlier in this thread, along with official specs showing the SE output measures better than the balanced, which seems unorthodox to me.



It’s actually the expected behavior.

Absent a theoretically perfect system (not possible in practice) a balanced differentail amplifier will exhibit twice the noise level as a single-ended implementation of the same basic amplifier circuit.  All amplifiers have noise.  Put two of them together, operating in opposite phase, and the total noise is the sum of the individual amplifier’s noise.

That said, with with the Phonitor X you’re talking about differences down under -130 dB, which makes them well beyond the realms of audible concern.


----------



## Luckbad

Ahh! This might be an example of people hearing the numbers then. I haven't even looked at their published specifications (I tend not to until I've formed an opinion).


----------



## Luckbad

This is the beginning of a lovely evening. "A Beautiful Friendship" in the component synergy, as well as the first album of the night (Bucky Pizzarelli and Alexis Cole). The Maestro Dobel Diamante tequila is an ode to the incredibly clean transparency of the RME ADI-2 DAC feeding the SPL Phonitor XE. It's a neutral reference setup without becoming dry and lifeless, just like the night's beverage.


----------



## RobertSM

Sharing one too. My new Violectric V850 arrived and I was finally able to hook it up last week. I find the pairing of the V850>Phonitor X to be excllent. Measured authority across the frequency spectrum with fine detail and separation. Very resolving but not to the point of being cold or sterile. Maybe a ever so slight hint of warmth? 

I find the Violectric V850 to be 2 or maybe even 3 levels above, performance wise- the internal DAC192 module I was using prior. I'm very pleased and happily enjoying the Phonitor is a fun new way.


----------



## music_man

This is now my favorite solid state amp! It sounds sublime with Utopia and Z1R. I have not tried any other yet. I am going to say the Z1R on the Phonitor XE is more preferable to me than my HE-1! That is just me of course. I know many people would give a kidney for an HE-1. Me, personally this is end game. Of course I will not stop but I easily could here. I had the Benchmark HP4 alongside it and it is also a great amp. I just vastly preferred this. I see many have been for sale. I guess it is an acquired taste. If it was some junk they would not be selling thousands of them for $3,000 each. It is good enough for studio use. Which is it's target market. I love it to death but YMMV. As always my disclaimer is you must listen for yourself. Although I am not sure why so many people do not like it. I am in love with it. Maybe they had wrong headphones. From the Utopia and Z1R I feel it is a match made in heaven. I have many other I can try and I will eventually. Right now it is so good I can't take them off. I was hungry like 2 hours and refused to go to the kitchen because I was so entrenched in the sound! For the record I find the Violectric nimbus 4+ to be 3-5 steps behind. This just goes to show everyone's ears and preferences are different. You must listen. I personally find this to be the crème de la creme  Can't fault me for that. It is for me not anyone else. You may just hate it, many do. Certainly not I. Personally with the given headphones I feel there is no better. Even in tubes. Many shall disagree and that is absolutely fine. It is up to you for yourself, not me. I am just relating my experience. The Violectric 850 may be better than the DAC in the X but the XE is much better. I am using a loaded MSB Select DAC II with mono power bases for my DAC anyways. It is a headphone amplifier not a DAC. Yes I feel it is good enough that is deserves a $130,000 DAC, Well I just happen to have it anyways. I would at least use the likes of DAVE however. Using the internal DAC is really going to short change it IMO. As the above poster realized an outboard DAC is definitely in order here. I would not even consider the DAC in the XE let alone the X. I do not mean to be a snob but if you want the best sound.... I fully agree with his feelings soundwise. Although mine is warmer. The HP4 is very sterile and clinical. Very exacting like a surgeons scalpel. I did not like it at all. The Phonitor is also very resolving but has great PRAT too. The head stage is huge before even touching the crossfeed or matrix IMO.


----------



## music_man

As stated here it is indeed better with RCA in and 1/4" out. I do not feel that means it is a bad amp. I do feel it should be used the best way possible however. Although that is indeed strange because usually balanced is better. I think I know why though. It is dual mono and not actually balanced. Hence the higher noise floor on the XLR. Although I am not sure any other amp has a noise floor this low. I measured over 150DB! it says 135.5. Furthermore my unit has no gaps you can see in and is well built. XE weighs 11.4# and others only 9.5#. I believe if you do not need a preamp or recording only features the XE is the best one. I demo'd them all. Plus plug for phones in back was a big plus for me. Also DAC 768, DSD. It is their newest unit as well. Same price as X with DAC. I feel this can be end game for some people. I love it and find no shortcomings. Although many others do. I take it these are not very popular for whatever reason. Maybe because they are mainly for recording monitoring. It sounds fantastic to me though through the Utopia and Z1R. I had to flip switch 2 on as my DAC outputs +0DBV. I did not have nearly enough gain with dip 2 off. I do not need dip 1 on. With proper gain coming in it is fine. Volume all the way, no source, no noise whatsoever. Even the HPA4 had a bit of noise in that situation. Now with some break in, of course only has gotten even better. I feel it will crush most amps(even tube) right out of the box. Those are just my personal feelings. YMMV.


----------



## Luckbad

I tried XLR in/out and RCA in+1/4" out both via the RME ADI-2 DAC (which I find equally good with both outputs). I farted around for a few hours to figure out which was better and decided they were equally good.

The better input is likely dependent on your DAC. 

The better output is a wash. If you need maximum power the XLR is the obvious choice. The SE output technically has a few prettier numbers in the spec sheet but the specs on both outputs are nuts.

The other objective advantage to XLR out is that you won't accidentally short your amp. 

If you forget to pause the music or mute it when you plug in/out the SE jack, you can blow the amp.


----------



## music_man

Permanently in back with custom silver extension cable so no worries there. That is why I picked the XE. I don't need a preamp, have one. I feel the RCA and 1/4" is a bit better as do others but I understand your feeling. XLR specs are actually worse. This is not surprising as the amp is not truly balanced. It is dual mono. Which is actually better IMO. Part of how it hits -150DB noise floor.  It is honestly a very lovely amp IMO but YMMV. Most do not like it, hence this being only 12 pages. Plus the XE is newest model with best DAC and some improvements to the amp itself they do not wish to mention just yet but I got it out of them. If it says anything XE is 11.4#, others are 9.5# weight. So there is definitely something more in the XE or better casework. I would guess both as there is no gap on mine and seems very well made. Not as fancy as the HPA4 but sounds better IMO. It is a $2,800 amp so unlikely any type of garbage even if not ones specific "taste"


----------



## Luckbad

I imagine this thread is only 12 pages long because most have never heard a Phonitor other than the Mini (which was bad). We audiophiles tend to be reluctant to embrace pro audio when it tries to cross over into our territory. SPL has done a heck of a job with the latest generation of their consumer amplifiers. Indeed, I believe this is the best solid state headphone amplifier I've had the pleasure to listen to for any extended period. The only threat to that title would likely be the latest and greatest from ECP Audio.

Regarding the volume levels you require, what headphones and DAC are you using? With the Sennheiser HD650s, I would suffer permanent hearing damage if I were to max out the volume of the single-ended output. If you require maximum volume from the single-ended output with your headphones, you would almost certainly benefit from the power increase of the XLR outputs (if only because you won't suffer from distortion and such from wild power swings).


----------



## music_man

No, I just had to flip dip switch 2. It is fine now. I am currently using all SE. It does seem to sound better. Before the meters did not even move. It was switch 2 solved it. I love this thing. It is like Genelec Speakers. Never hear Audiophiles mention them but they are outstanding IMO. My speakers are also pro audio and most people have never even heard of them. although when they hear them they are impressed. It is just our bedroom system. they are Amphion Argon 3. Not the 'S' model. That is less expensive and not nearly as good. For their size I will never trade them. Well, unless something was better but I doubt it. Very happy I took a chance on the Phonitor. You are correct it is not the same as the Mini which is not very good. I guess Benchmark is the same too. Seldom mentioned but it was also a great amp, just not to my liking. I can see people afraid to drop 3 grand plus on something they never even heard of. Most people will not take that chance. OH well, it is the best SS amp I ever heard too.


----------



## RobertSM

music_man said:


> No, I just had to flip dip switch 2. It is fine now. I am currently using all SE. It does seem to sound better. Before the meters did not even move. It was switch 2 solved it. I love this thing. It is like Genelec Speakers. Never hear Audiophiles mention them but they are outstanding IMO. My speakers are also pro audio and most people have never even heard of them. although when they hear them they are impressed. It is just our bedroom system. they are Amphion Argon 3. Not the 'S' model. That is less expensive and not nearly as good. For their size I will never trade them. Well, unless something was better but I doubt it. Very happy I took a chance on the Phonitor. You are correct it is not the same as the Mini which is not very good. I guess Benchmark is the same too. Seldom mentioned but it was also a great amp, just not to my liking. I can see people afraid to drop 3 grand plus on something they never even heard of. Most people will not take that chance. OH well, it is the best SS amp I ever heard too.



I agree. As long as I've been on Head-Fi I've noticed some brands are more popular than others. SPL, as a brand doesn't seem to get much attention as others. Who knows why. But, I'm also a big fan of the Phonitor amp and of the SPL brand.

I see we also have more in common as you mentioned Genelec and I too also really love that brand. I think up and down their offerings are all very very soild and they make some of the best active speakers. They cater to the sound engineers and studio folks as you know. But I think they have many models that would suit the audiophile and Head-Fi community.


----------



## buzzlulu

Luckbad said:


> If you forget to pause the music or mute it when you plug in/out the SE jack, you can blow the amp.



Is this true?


----------



## elwappo99

music_man said:


> As stated here it is indeed better with RCA in and 1/4" out. I do not feel that means it is a bad amp. I do feel it should be used the best way possible however. Although that is indeed strange because usually balanced is better. I think I know why though. It is dual mono and not actually balanced. Hence the higher noise floor on the XLR. Although I am not sure any other amp has a noise floor this low. I measured over 150DB! it says 135.5. Furthermore my unit has no gaps you can see in and is well built. XE weighs 11.4# and others only 9.5#. I believe if you do not need a preamp or recording only features the XE is the best one. I demo'd them all. Plus plug for phones in back was a big plus for me. Also DAC 768, DSD. It is their newest unit as well. Same price as X with DAC. I feel this can be end game for some people. I love it and find no shortcomings. Although many others do. I take it these are not very popular for whatever reason. Maybe because they are mainly for recording monitoring. It sounds fantastic to me though through the Utopia and Z1R. I had to flip switch 2 on as my DAC outputs +0DBV. I did not have nearly enough gain with dip 2 off. I do not need dip 1 on. With proper gain coming in it is fine. Volume all the way, no source, no noise whatsoever. Even the HPA4 had a bit of noise in that situation. Now with some break in, of course only has gotten even better. I feel it will crush most amps(even tube) right out of the box. Those are just my personal feelings. YMMV.



This does make sense. The xlr output is not truly balanced. After back and forth with spl engineers the most I could figure is that the xlr output has a higher gain.




buzzlulu said:


> Is this true?



Yup. I would either turn the volume to 0 or switch the toggle to mute before removing the plug.


----------



## music_man

It is not truly balanced. It is dual mono. The XLR has a higher noise floor but still lower than most. So in essence you are correct. The all SE should sound the same as the XLR. However I and some others feel RCA in and 1/4" out sounds slightly better. Either way it sounds fantastic before you even mess with the crossfade or matrix. Once you tune those, really nothing is as good. Other amps have a crossfade but not implemented this well IMO. Some said the Phonitor II is better with more controls. Honestly you would only be using those controls if recording. The XE is the newest model and I feel it sounds slightly better than the X. This is possible and they did not say so because they certainly put a better DAC in it. I really do not think there is any better SS amp as of now. YMMV. The Benchmark HPA4 is more precise but to fatiguing and very bright and sharp. I needed something that was about half a rack space. I was very surprised I felt it was much better than my RSA DarkStar. I also felt it is better than my GS-X. I have all the way up to the HE-1. I would rather use this with first the Z1R and custom cable and Second the Utopia with custom cable. The PRAT, toe tapping is phenomenal. I have it on Stillpoints. Odin II RCA'S,  and Crystal Cable Future Dream Power cord I just got. It is pretty much broken in now but it did not change much like most pro gear. I am using an Axios silver SE cable with it. It fits both headphones. I love it. That is all I can say. I was exclusively listening to loudspeakers but now headphones again. Due to this. They really sound like speakers with the controls.

Yes, if not mute the plug can smoke it. Odd for pro gear. One issue is it learns the remote not vice versa. so the remote is controlling amplifier while it is controlling the Phonitor too. So I just unprogrammed it. I just set it where I want it and sit back.


----------



## buzzlulu

Has anyone had any experience getting the Phonitor from Headphones.com?  I dealt with them back in Tyl's day 20 years ago however not recently.  They seem to state a 365 day return policy which seems ridiculous and not too believable.  They also do not have a telephone number to call and verify this return policy as well.  I am usually not trusting of places which do not have telephone numbers.
It would seem like a good way to demo this unit.


----------



## music_man

I do not order from any place that does not have phone number, address, and actual Email not a web form. That is just me YMMV. Although I think in general that is a good way to play it safe. Year return but no phone number? Good luck with that! If it is something $5 whatever but not 3 Grand.


----------



## buzzlulu

Agreed.  Very suspicious
They are supposed to be Tyl's old Headamp and have claimed to be in Montana.  
I received an email reply back - with an Oregon address listed at the bottom.
Another automated email telling me I left something in my shopping cart - with an 800 number which I dialed and rang to some computer generated recording in English and another language

 365 day return on all items - please
Sure- I'll take a Utopia, Stelia and a Phonitor.  Actually make it two.  Speak to you in a year for my RMA


----------



## emrelights1973

buzzlulu said:


> Has anyone had any experience getting the Phonitor from Headphones.com?  I dealt with them back in Tyl's day 20 years ago however not recently.  They seem to state a 365 day return policy which seems ridiculous and not too believable.  They also do not have a telephone number to call and verify this return policy as well.  I am usually not trusting of places which do not have telephone numbers.
> It would seem like a good way to demo this unit.



they have small alternative forum and they can be contacted there I think, as far as I now they are a good company to deal with...


----------



## Luckbad

Yeah I know a few people who have purchased from them.


----------



## buzzlulu

And the 365 day return policy?

Who else carries the Phonitor - I dont see many dealers


----------



## Relaxasaurus

buzzlulu said:


> And the 365 day return policy?
> 
> Who else carries the Phonitor - I dont see many dealers


Check SPL' s official site. B&H Photo carries them.


----------



## buzzlulu

B&H
"special order - non returnable and non cancelable"


----------



## Relaxasaurus

buzzlulu said:


> B&H
> "special order - non returnable and non cancelable"


Ouch, that's pretty horrible. How about this place:

https://hifiheaven.net/shop/index.php?route=information/contact


----------



## TylersEclectic

I bought my Phonitor XE from them (headphones.com) plus a pair of Elegia and Clears, they have been very responsive and helpful. Also to note I am very active on their forum, and a part of there preview program, and I’ve written reviews on the gear I’ve previewed. 

I plus others have had no issue with them, and they are very responsive.


----------



## music_man

Broken in now. With Utopia and Z1R I feel this is the best solid state amp I have ever heard. The XE was the best option for me with rear outputs for headphones. The Phonitor II has stuff consumers would not really use. Silver is backordered indefinitely. Had to get black but the lettering stands out better IMO. I am not sure why more people are onboard with this but it was explained earlier. Probably not many people using Benchmark or Genelec either. Missing out IMO. Consumers are not quick to embrace pro equipment. Being in the studio I always have. The thing is great with no settings. Use the crossfade and other selections I really do not think there is anything that can beat it. Even tubes. I too found that all single ended sounds better as it is dual mono and not balanced.


----------



## Luckbad

@music_man You had to get a black XE but wanted silver? Sorry, didn't quite understand.

@buzzlulu 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/headphones-com-is-on-head-fi.907257/


----------



## Luckbad

SPL Phonitor XE Headphone Amplifier Review
http://www.basshead.club/spl-phonitor-xe-headphone-amplifier-review/


----------



## TylersEclectic

Luckbad said:


> SPL Phonitor XE Headphone Amplifier Review
> http://www.basshead.club/spl-phonitor-xe-headphone-amplifier-review/


Great Review! I completely concur with it! I love my Phonitor XE and it is probably not going anywhere anytime soon.... a quick note though...my least favorite thing... the paint used on the front panel text (power symbol, a/b switch for front and back headphone inputs, etc), mine is almost gone on the headphone switch. The power switch text is also chipped off a bit. I figure I'll look into some small vinyl stickers that match up and put them on.  Outside of this... (first world problem) I love the amp and find it paired with the Aeolus very well (still prefer my tubes). 

The power issue with the single ended is mildly terrifying, and I am extremely careful about it, pause source, turn the volume all the way down on the Phonitor XE, then plug in lol. Or honestly I just used balanced 99% of the time, the other 1% is because I'm lazy about switching out my single ended cable on my headphones when swapping from tubes to Solid state lol.


----------



## wantan

Luckbad said:


> SPL Phonitor XE Headphone Amplifier Review
> http://www.basshead.club/spl-phonitor-xe-headphone-amplifier-review/



Excellent review, spot on. What output level do you use from the RME?

I'm using it single ended from time to time, it's fine to just turn the volume to zero to remove the TSR plug.


----------



## Luckbad

Generally, I leave auto ref on and have it at 0 on the RME. I actually locked the volume on the ADI-2 DAC and I've been using its remote on the Phonitor XE.


----------



## music_man

4 months later this remains the best Headamp I have ever heard. I either own or have heard all the highest amps including tubes. Yes, I feel this beats any tubes as well. Before I even touch the myriad of controls on it. Nicely on this balanced is equal to SE as it is dual mono. In case one does not have balanced headphones. That is not to say it is lacking in any way. It is not IMO. This thing is fantastic says I . Including the fact that I received a huge discount on it. As I mentioned only the black was available in the XE at the time. I do not know about now. It does not bother me. The writing is easier to read. My writing has not worn off, no gaps in case ETC. My specimen is fine. Perhaps I just lucked out. I cannot use the remote volume as it also controls my speaker preamp too. No big deal, I set it for the pair I am listening to and leave it there. I primarily use the Z1R and Utopia with it. Overall I prefer the Z1R. This will show you just what the Z1R is really capable of. Worlds beyond Sony's own amp. Of course YMMV on this. This stuff is all personal. So as always I say listen first or buy with a return policy. You may love it like myself or hate it as well. I just wanted to provide a long term update.


----------



## Luckbad (Jul 18, 2019)

After hearing this amazingly clean combination for months now, I can't get enough of it. So effortless yet detailed and engaging. Coming from tube amps and hybrids, it took me some time to appreciate just how good the amp is. Now, if I switch to a tube amp, it sounds musical but colorful and a little bit wrong.





_RME ADI-2 Pro FS → SPL Phonitor XE_


----------



## TylersEclectic

Luckbad said:


> After hearing this amazingly clean combination for months now, I can't get enough of it. So effortless yet detailed and engaging. Coming from tube amps and hybrids, it took me some time to appreciate just how good the amp is. Now, if I switch to a tube amp, it sounds musical but colorful and a little bit wrong.
> 
> 
> _RME ADI-2 Pro FS → SPL Phonitor XE_


I was just rocking out to my RME ADI-2DAC -> Phonitor XE -> ZMF Verite last night...which is telling because I just got in and setup my RAAL SR1A in yesterday...but I got lost in listening to the above combo...just clean/pure sound with just enough color by the Verite! I do you think I can give up my tubes but I definitely hit solid state endgame!


----------



## music_man

All of the sudden my VU meters stopped working! Anyone have any idea how to fix it or send it in for warranty repair?


----------



## Luckbad

Are you feeding it a super low signal? Otherwise contact SPL.


----------



## music_man

No, good signal. Plus the input signal boost switch is on. I have contacted SPL multiple times and they have not responded!


----------



## elwappo99

Sorry to hear that. The VU meters are an item I've seen go out on a few phonitors. 

The people SPL referred me to are: 
service@audioplusservices.com


----------



## TylersEclectic

My Phonitor XE is losing the paint emblems power/headphone a/b, etc...has anyone had similar issues and have they come up with a good solution? I was thinking maybe small vinyl cutouts instead of the paint...


----------



## Luckbad

music_man said:


> No, good signal. Plus the input signal boost switch is on. I have contacted SPL multiple times and they have not responded!



That's strange. I've contacted them a couple of times in the past via the SPL Support ticket and received a reply overnight (time difference) on both occasions. https://support.spl.audio/submit-ticket/


----------



## music_man

Never got back to me. Anyways there was no problem with it. I had the attenuator switched on on the MSB DAC. Turned it off and it is fine now.


----------



## Luckbad

I was able to check out the Uber-DAC portion of the SPL Phonitor XE. In short, it's very good, but it's not versatile enough for me to warrant a recommendation for the DAC itself.

That said, The Phonitor XE is still my current favorite amp and I use it every day.

http://www.basshead.club/spl-phonitor-xe-uber-dac-review/


----------



## claud W

The SPL Phonitor E is supposed to sound the same as the more expensive ones. Found a refurb for less than $1200 shipped on Amazon from a dealer. Canceled my THX AAA 789 order on MD. Hoping for some Phonitor goodness soon. I did not need the Vu meters, and now I read that they might crap out.


----------



## Luckbad

claud W said:


> The SPL Phonitor E is supposed to sound the same as the more expensive ones. Found a refurb for less than $1200 shipped on Amazon from a dealer. Canceled my THX AAA 789 order on MD. Hoping for some Phonitor goodness soon. I did not need the Vu meters, and now I read that they might crap out.



I imagine the E is very close to the Phonitor 2. The X and XE have slightly bigger power caps and should allow for a little more dynamic swing, but it's likely unnoticeable. Also, those Vu meters "crapping out" were someone not realizing they were feeding it a quiet signal. Additionally, all things can crap out.


----------



## dRnRcR

Cancelled my THX 789 a few weeks ago as well due to reading about SPL Phonitor E and XE.   Curious to hear what you think. I'll personally be pairing one with my RME-Adi 2 fs.


----------



## MarcIIB

Congratulations - I'am really satisfied with my Phonitor e . However always remember the golden Rule: never unplug a single ended headphone when the volume is on - i blew mine up this way (the repair costed 120 EU, but SPL Customer Service was great), and now I'am more careful  (and the single ended inputs and outputs do have better specs and do really sound better)

Cheers, 
Marc


----------



## acguitar84 (Aug 18, 2019)

MarcIIB said:


> However always remember the golden Rule: never unplug a single ended headphone when the volume is on - i blew mine up this way
> 
> Cheers,
> Marc


Dang, this admittedly scares me about any of the phonitor equipment. I wonder if they have a repair facility in the USA? 

If I purchased an E, X or XE I would be running it balanced most of the time, but I might want to plug my RS1i or even 225 (both single ended) in just for fun once in a while. Sounds like it's a scary experience lol. As in the old westerns where some guy is carrying a liquid explosive and sweating thinking it will blow at any moment.


----------



## RobertSM

I just make it a point to go through the steps everytime when I connect and disconnect a pair of headphones regardless of if the are single ended or balanced. 

On another note, I know this isn't selling forum. But I'm thinking about selling my silver Phonitor X w/DAC. I bought this new in late December 2018 from an authorized dealer in Vancouver, British Columbia. It's in as new condition and everything works as it should. I'm trying to see if there is any interest in this. 

Please feel free to DM me if you have interest in buying my amp.


----------



## dRnRcR

Why are you selling it if you don't mind me asking?  Always curious what people upgrade too.


----------



## RobertSM (Aug 18, 2019)

dRnRcR said:


> Why are you selling it if you don't mind me asking?  Always curious what people upgrade too.



My wife thinks it looks ugly. I had it running as a preamp to a pair of Genelec speakers in the living room. I ended up having to compromise and bought a Violectric V281 and V850 that she said she liked the look of more. Overall my wife is very accepting of my hobby so I've learned to pick my battles. The Phonitor X has been boxed up since March in the original box and hasn't been touched. Though I'm sure I'll miss her dearly I think it best to send her to a loving home where she can be enjoyed.


----------



## dRnRcR

Oh man the v281 is a beautiful piece of equipment.  Those are the two that are always at the top of my list.  Congrats on the nice equipment and the uber cool wife.  Sounds like you won the life lottery


----------



## RobertSM (Aug 18, 2019)

dRnRcR said:


> Oh man the v281 is a beautiful piece of equipment.  Those are the two that are always at the top of my list.  Congrats on the nice equipment and the uber cool wife.  Sounds like you won the life lottery



It's interesting. From a performance stand point, the Phonitor X and V281 are very similar. The Phonitor has a little more of a black background to my ears. People tell me the V281 has more power under the hood but I can't tell the difference. The Phonitor is a very linear amp. If you feed it poor quality recordings then it will tell you. But if you feed it a steady diet of high quality music then it will reward you.

I never have had a chance to try it. But I always wanted to pair the Phonitor with some of the Chord DACs or with the RME DACs. I have a feeling that these pairings would be audio nirvana.


----------



## acguitar84 (Aug 18, 2019)

In my research I've seen some people (I can think of 2 reviews I read that used this pairing) really like the Phonitor with the RME. And since I have the RME I'm halfway home. For now, I'm using a Jot with the RME and I like it, but as everyone knows in this hobby, what's around the corner? You know? The Phonitor X, even with the scary idea of single ended burn up, sounds intriguing. I'd really like to hear one. I have also looked at the V281, and that lead me to the Niimbus. That amp seems like a beast! Lots of choices out there. Benchmark hpa4 too.


----------



## dRnRcR

I too have the RME-Adi 2 Dac and for me this is end game gear.  Ive heard similar information regarding pairing it with the v281 and the Phonitor X., XE and E.  I will be grabbing an SPL in the near future and will report back once I do.


----------



## acguitar84

dRnRcR said:


> I too have the RME-Adi 2 Dac and for me this is end game gear.  Ive heard similar information regarding pairing it with the v281 and the Phonitor X., XE and E.  I will be grabbing an SPL in the near future and will report back once I do.



Sounds good! I hear you about the RME! I also own two Yggy's on speaker rigs, but on my main headphone rig I have the RME. And I just love it! Maybe there's better DAC's out there, the Yggy's are excellent for example. But, I'm on the RME all of the time with the HD650. It sounds fantastic, I really enjoy my headphone time now, with RME. Slow Filter rules! I don't even feel like I'd want to put a yggy in my main rig headphone chain. The RME really gets it done. Looks cool too with the lights!

I really want to get a better amp now to compliment the RME. I'll be looking forward to your review on the Phonitor with RME when you get one. Likewise, if I impulsively pull the trigger on one (Phonitor) here in the near future, I'll report back as well.


----------



## RobertSM

It's really an amazing piece of gear and one that really has no limits. Just look at the SPL website, this company produces nothing but the finest gear for professional audio. The home audio market for them is only a new and small segment of their portfolio.

I think its this heritage in pro audio that extends to the home audio line. I can see the Phonitor being a useful device for those that are music producers, either with traditional instruments or those that produce electronic music. Likewise those that work in spoken word, people that host podcasts for example, can benefit for such a technical piece of gear.


----------



## dRnRcR (Sep 23, 2019)

@RobertSM have to get you on the Rme hype train.  You won't regret it plus it has a fancy eq on the front.  Btw if you are interested in RME stuff their shop has a friends and family discount sign in that gets you a bit of saving.  Shipping from the Netherlands to Vancouver Canada took two days.


----------



## Overclocked11

Glad to find this thread.. I've been reading about the Phonitor as well now that Ive been using the ADI-2.. sounds like it could be the go to upgrade in my signal chain. 

To note about getting hands on the ADI-2, I'm also in Vancouver and got mine through Long & Mcquade, which was a handy option for me since its local, they ordered it in and I picked it up on store and even got to place it on an inexpensive monthly payment plan, which helped seal the deal for me when I initially bought it. 

That said, the ADI-2 is stellar and worth every penny.. on its own it absolutely holds its own weight, but still feels like some performance is there to be had with a more capable amp, which is well noted. Needless to say, keeping my eyes peeled for any deals available on a Phonitor.


----------



## TylersEclectic

Overclocked11 said:


> Glad to find this thread.. I've been reading about the Phonitor as well now that Ive been using the ADI-2.. sounds like it could be the go to upgrade in my signal chain.
> 
> To note about getting hands on the ADI-2, I'm also in Vancouver and got mine through Long & Mcquade, which was a handy option for me since its local, they ordered it in and I picked it up on store and even got to place it on an inexpensive monthly payment plan, which helped seal the deal for me when I initially bought it.
> 
> That said, the ADI-2 is stellar and worth every penny.. on its own it absolutely holds its own weight, but still feels like some performance is there to be had with a more capable amp, which is well noted. Needless to say, keeping my eyes peeled for any deals available on a Phonitor.


I think Headphones.com has a good deal on some open box Phonitors... I haven’t checked in a bit though so don’t quote me...they are also a Vancouver webstore...I.E. ship locally in Canada. They also have distribution in the U.S. they really won me over with their customer support and approach to their forum.


----------



## claud W

I found a factory refurbished Phonitor E on Amazon with a nice discount.


----------



## elwappo99

Anyone here have any comparisons to the Massdrop THX 789? I've always been interested in a Phonitor, and they seem to be going for a similar sound target.  the limited impressions on the THX 789 place that unit above the Phonitor 2.


----------



## TylersEclectic

elwappo99 said:


> Anyone here have any comparisons to the Massdrop THX 789? I've always been interested in a Phonitor, and they seem to be going for a similar sound target.  the limited impressions on the THX 789 place that unit above the Phonitor 2.


I’ve had both, sold the THX789... the Phonitor XE is what I have and it is in my opinion an upgrade over the THX789, it has more power, versatility, “darker/deeper”? Backgrounds better imaging etc.... It’s essentially the THX789 but better in every way...but it costs exponentially more, so if you have the means I would recommend the Phonitor over the THX789...but the 789 is essentially a baby Phonitor in the other direction so it is also an easy recommendation, especially for the price point. Both are excellent at not coloring the sound, though the Phonitor in my opinion is just better. Also, after having both, I did notice that the 789 can get fatiguing over time, where the Phonitor did not, YMMV.

In sum both are great, especially at their individual price points. Phonitor X/XE is current “endgame” solid state for me, but I can see the THX789 being the same for a lot of folks. Or get the THX789 knowing the Phonitors are a clear upgrade path =)


----------



## Tsukuyomi

Hello fellow SPL fans, im considering buying a Hifiman Arya headphone. As it so happens I do own a stand alone DAC (RME ADI-2 DAC) so im only in the market for a future headphone amp, preferably something balanced. Would you recommend the Spl Phonitor e(without dac) as a viable option? Or would i find something cheaper of equal performance? I was considering Violectric how would the two stack up?


----------



## claud W

Although I think that my Phonitor E is not balanced, it is the best SS headphone amp that I have heard. Some think it is a bit better than the Violectric. Unless you want the Vue meters because you think they look sexy, the E will give you the performance at a cheaper price. Look on Amazon. That is where I picked up an E that was factory refurbed at a nice discount.


----------



## ztwindwalker

music_man said:


> Broken in now. With Utopia and Z1R I feel this is the best solid state amp I have ever heard. The XE was the best option for me with rear outputs for headphones. The Phonitor II has stuff consumers would not really use. Silver is backordered indefinitely. Had to get black but the lettering stands out better IMO. I am not sure why more people are onboard with this but it was explained earlier. Probably not many people using Benchmark or Genelec either. Missing out IMO. Consumers are not quick to embrace pro equipment. Being in the studio I always have. The thing is great with no settings. Use the crossfade and other selections I really do not think there is anything that can beat it. Even tubes. I too found that all single ended sounds better as it is dual mono and not balanced.



Fellow Sony MDR-Z1R + Phonitor 2 user coming in hot. This combo makes a real phone-monitor, which tells me the overall quality of a music content clearly. That means this machine has the capability to reveal the true face of a song--how it was recorded and mixed.In the end ,It seems that I have to spend more money on HDtracks.com.


----------



## ztwindwalker

Tsukuyomi said:


> Hello fellow SPL fans, im considering buying a Hifiman Arya headphone. As it so happens I do own a stand alone DAC (RME ADI-2 DAC) so im only in the market for a future headphone amp, preferably something balanced. Would you recommend the Spl Phonitor e(without dac) as a viable option? Or would i find something cheaper of equal performance? I was considering Violectric how would the two stack up?



Just don`t listening to poor quality music on Phonitor+DT1990 pro. Violectric may have more brutal output power since it has more transistor in output stage, but with 120V supply rail the SPL is far beyond enough. Even a very low sensitive headphone(for 80db/mw) needs only 10mw power to reach 100db-SPL.


----------



## Dan Lee

Hello SPL owner.  I just recieved my phonitor and am curious as to whether or not there is a trick using the crossfeed.  Do I have to use the rear plug or something?  Thus far when i have the matrix switched on I can hear absolutely no difference in sound no matter what combination of crossfeed settings I use.  

Also I thought these amps were known to prodyce a decent level of bass.  Bass has been very underwhelming on this unit as compared to my WA22.

Any insights are much appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## xtr4

Hi Dan,

How are you connecting your Phonitor?
I have the Phonitor X edition and the Matrix/Crossfeed works for both my headphone outputs. It is disabled for my speaker/pre-amp output.

There isn't a HUGE difference when in Matrix mode to my ears BUT it's quite obvious when you go back and forth over songs that you're familiar with. Most notable difference would be the slight shrinkage of soundstage. However, this is offset by the immersion of the music as you'll hear less specific stereo channel separation.

Bass has been fine for me. Whatever the source material, the Phonitor has been able to output exactly as is.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dan Lee

Thank you for your reply.  I have been connecting my unit via balanced XLR interconnects between my dac and the amp.  I would have thought I would be able to at the very least hear some difference, but I hear absolutely no change whatsoever.  Not in sound stage or any other aspect.  I am thinking I may have gotten a defective unit.  

I tried it with multiple different songs of differing paces and dynamics as well.  I'm a little bummed bout it, but these things do happen from time to time.

Thanks for the help my friend.


----------



## Luckbad

Send all of the audio to one channel (either in settings somewhere or unplug one of the input cables or whatever).

Turn off the matrix.

Listen from the channel that should have nothing coming through.

Turn on the matrix.

You'll likely have some sound in that channel now.


----------



## Dan Lee

Thats really good advice.  I would have never thought of that.  Thanks guys I will try these things.


----------



## 03029174

In 2011 I had a pair of HD800’s and a Phonitor amp which I sold when I had a chance to move into speakers. Not used headphones since. Last week I picked up a late serial HD800 and last night scored an open box Phonitor XE which should arrive tomorrow. Really missed my Headfi hobby but it feels good having the experience to not blow a ton of money on mistakes and just get straight back into the hobby and be fairly confident this combo is going to be my headphone endgame with my Chord DAC and maybe a EQ tweak which seems to be all the rage these days.

Thanks for taking the effort to provide some feedback on this amp.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 31, 2019)

Anybody know what's the difference between the different Phonitor models (I don't mean between E and X, but with other models comparable to X)?  Is amping the same?


----------



## xtr4

Here you go. Taken from their website here: https://spl.audio/produktuebersicht-nach-anwendung/?lang=en


----------



## claud W

The amps are the same. The features are not. My E is the best sounding SS amp I have heard. Another forum tested the E and XE. and found no difference in amp sound. The matrix is not really noticeable on the E.Please note the E and XE have balanced output.


----------



## xtr4

Just to add;
* The X has preamp output
* The XE has rear headphone connectors for the OCD user who wants to route everything from the rear or if you have long ass headphone cables haha
* The E doesn't have the VU meters (for those who like to "see" their music haha


----------



## ztwindwalker

Dan Lee said:


> Hello SPL owner.  I just recieved my phonitor and am curious as to whether or not there is a trick using the crossfeed.  Do I have to use the rear plug or something?  Thus far when i have the matrix switched on I can hear absolutely no difference in sound no matter what combination of crossfeed settings I use.
> 
> Also I thought these amps were known to prodyce a decent level of bass.  Bass has been very underwhelming on this unit as compared to my WA22.
> 
> Any insights are much appreciated.  Thanks



The rear plug won`t be influenced by the crossfeed unless you set it so though the switch on the bottom side. Check the PDF manual for more information.

You don`t have to use this function(means no one force you to set it at "always on") although I think it`s a must own for me. Here is a massive discussion on this topic:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/to-crossfeed-or-not-to-crossfeed-that-is-the-question.518925/


----------



## 03029174

I use the standard connector on the back and can hear a difference using my HD800s and SPL XE when I turn the matrix on.

Both dip switches are set to off (default)

I had a quick look at the manual and can’t see anything about the rear headphone outs being different to the front?


----------



## Dan Lee

ztwindwalker said:


> The rear plug won`t be influenced by the crossfeed unless you set it so though the switch on the bottom side. Check the PDF manual for more information.
> 
> You don`t have to use this function(means no one force you to set it at "always on") although I think it`s a must own for me. Here is a massive discussion on this topic:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/to-crossfeed-or-not-to-crossfeed-that-is-the-question.518925/


I appreciate this information my friend.  I finally was able to hear the crossfeed effect and see what it was doing, but it was so subtle that I found it to be of little value and that at least from what I could tell it restricted the soundstage a bit.  Of course these were just my personal observations.  In the end I felt that the sound quality of the amp, though very good overall, was just not dynamic enough for me as it sounded very similar to my tubed WA22.  I've since returned the SPL and am waiting for the credit with the plan to invest in the Headamp GSX-MK2.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 11, 2019)

I got to try out the Phonitor X.  It's very neutral sounding solid-state amp.  It does sound quite precise with delta sigma DAC like Hugo 2 (such DACs seem fitting).  It may sound too tight of a transient response for some people that are looking for more of a wet response.  It would be a very good amp if it wasn't so bright sounding with headphones like HD800.  Yeah, HD800 sounds bright out of it.  Can I blame this amp for this?  Not really.  HD800's treble will come out if the amp is neutral, but also at the same time I think the amp is a bit on the bright side.

So, I can certainly understand why this amp is used for studio monitoring or from a company that build products for such use cases.  It will not smooth over any ugliness in the sound that's for sure.

Technicalities of the amp is high, but it seems more of a monitoring amp than for musical enjoyment (unless one finds this type of sound to be enjoyable for leisure).


----------



## stuck limo (Jan 3, 2020)

claud W said:


> The amps are the same. The features are not. My E is the best sounding SS amp I have heard. Another forum tested the E and XE. and found no difference in amp sound. The matrix is not really noticeable on the E.Please note the E and XE have balanced output.



Someone from the alternate forum mentioned that SPL admitted to them that the internal components for the XE were different + upgraded than the E or X (have to go back and look). [part of why I bought the XE] My XE is in the mail, should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## stuck limo

Now proud owner!


----------



## 03029174

Very nice, have fun with the Matrix, here's mine (ignore the horrific wallpaper, still haven't decorated this room since we moved in)

I found turning off the matrix can be fun sometimes if there's a lot going on in the music (lots of instruments/way its been produced) but the Matrix really shines on certain tracks like artist and piano for instance where the imaging is perfect and you're sitting in the front row with everything infront of you. I love it.


----------



## stuck limo

Has anyone found there to be sibilance on the Senn 600 with this Phonitor? I am getting a lot of it. It's not harsh but it's all over and very noticeable. I haven't ever experienced that with any of my other amps and this headphone.


----------



## claud W

Not for my HD 660S and HD 650. Are you using the balanced headphone connection?


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Darthpool said:


> I bought my Phonitor XE from them (headphones.com) plus a pair of Elegia and Clears, they have been very responsive and helpful. Also to note I am very active on their forum, and a part of there preview program, and I’ve written reviews on the gear I’ve previewed.
> 
> I plus others have had no issue with them, and they are very responsive.


I assume that Focal and SPL are good match? I have Stellias and been thinking about SPL Phonitor XE to replace my Graham Slee Solo ULDE.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 8, 2020)

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I assume that Focal and SPL are good match? I have Stellias and been thinking about SPL Phonitor XE to replace my Graham Slee Solo ULDE.


For me Stellia and Utopia are quite variable with amps.  You'd have to try it out to know for sure. Like for example, I tried Hugo 2 with Stellia and for some odd reason, it cause some warmth in the lower mids to sound a bit to warm for my taste.  It's quite unexpected given what I expect of Hugo 2 to be on the cooler side.  Perhaps the beryllium drivers work well with quality tube amps is just a guess because out of a tube amp, Utopia is phenomenal. Utopia's stage can change quite drastically depending on amping, and I think it's perception of stage is caused by it's sound decay characteristics.  Attack and decay causes holography and sound to be perceived as floating in space, which in turn causes spatial perception.



stuck limo said:


> Has anyone found there to be sibilance on the Senn 600 with this Phonitor? I am getting a lot of it. It's not harsh but it's all over and very noticeable. I haven't ever experienced that with any of my other amps and this headphone.


I could see this with the Phonitor based on my experience with HD800S (gotten fatiguing quickly).  600 can be unforgiving on certain amps.  I'm not surprised at Phonitor's characteristic.  It's used for studio monitoring, in which you want certain things to be noticibley forward.  Take the Yamaha monitors for instance.


claud W said:


> Not for my HD 660S and HD 650. Are you using the balanced headphone connection?


660S and 650 are a bit laid back in treble compared to 600


----------



## Super Angulon

SilverEars said:


> I could see this with the Phonitor based on my experience with HD800S (gotten fatiguing quickly)



Do you mean phonitor/hd800s combination sounds too bright? Which Dac do you use with this?


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 8, 2020)

Super Angulon said:


> Do you mean phonitor/hd800s combination sounds too bright? Which Dac do you use with this?


I wouldn't say too bright, but generally about what I expect out of a typical solid-state because HD800S is just plain trebly.  I use Yggy and also tried Hugo 2.

Edit: for me of course it gets a bit bright enough to get fatiguing, and that would be considered too bright for me, but it is the HD800S...  So, try to read this based on your experiences with the headphone and what I'm stating.  Because on the HD800 or S thread people just tells you they are perfectly fine with the treble like they are ok with the brightest amp and it smooth to them. Lol


----------



## Super Angulon

SilverEars said:


> I wouldn't say too bright, but generally about what I expect out of a typical solid-state because HD800S is just plain trebly.  I use Yggy and also tried Hugo 2.
> 
> Edit: for me of course it gets a bit bright enough to get fatiguing, and that would be considered too bright for me, but it is the HD800S...  So, try to read this based on your experiences with the headphone and what I'm stating.  Because on the HD800 or S thread people just tells you they are perfectly fine with the treble like they are ok with the brightest amp and it smooth to them. Lol



Thank you. That's interesting. I'm eyeing on phonitor xe or v281 for my HD800S/Hugo2. I'm fine with this combo in term of treble just looking for amp to improve it.


----------



## RobertSM

I own both V281 and Phonitor X. I also recently had Hugo TT2 that I used for my DAC.

I'm my opinion Phonitor X is more linear and reference like. Very precise. Note, I'm not saying sterile. 

V281 is also linear but has a depth and warmth that's hard to describe. I wouldn't say its warm. But to me, it's got just a hint of warmth compared to Phonitor X. Again this is using Hugo TT2 as a DAC.


----------



## TylersEclectic

Ilomaenkimi said:


> I assume that Focal and SPL are good match? I have Stellias and been thinking about SPL Phonitor XE to replace my Graham Slee Solo ULDE.


Yes, Focal works wonderfully on the Phonitor! I've even heard the Stellia with it and no problems there...the Phonitor really just gets out of the way and is my "reference" amp for hearing differences in headphones and what have you.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Jan 12, 2020)

Phonitor xe vs Phonitor 2 if you use only analog signal; is there any other differences than front xlr and Matrix?
What i mean, is the soundquality same and are they technically same what comes to amplifier?

Edit: i can get used phonitor 2 for 999euros, used Phonitor xe costs around 1600euros...


----------



## SilverEars

I know it's not a fair comparison, but I tried Hugo TT2 lately with HD800S, and HD800S with TT2 didn't get peaky like phonitor.  I really don't know if it has to do with what is really neutral or not because Chord stuff generally measures well.  On the other hand, I didn't like the HD800S out of DAVE headphone out.  Perhaps the headphone out is better on TT2 for the 800S.

Is Phonitor neutral sounding?  I really don't know.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi




----------



## Ilomaenkimi

I just made a deal for used Phonitor xe. I will post my expressions here as soon as i can have some serious listening with it.
I am very curious to hear how Phonitor xe will compare to Graham Slee Solo Ultra Linea DE.


----------



## Hellraiser86

Burning in


----------



## TylersEclectic

Hellraiser86 said:


> Burning in


 I like this setup


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Arrived yesterday. The first impressions are ”quite” promising.


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 20, 2020)

My apologies beforehand if this is the wrong forum to ask. Reading up some comments, is the matrix crossfeed of the Phonitor really that subtle? After (hopefully) getting the RME ADI-2 I would be changing my Violectric V200 for a Phonitor 2. Aside from the obscene amount of power the Phonitor 2 dishes out; the Matrix thing also appeals to me, I'm a sucker for those toys.

But if the Matrix Crossfeed isn't that impressive, would I be better off looking for a more powerful amplifier for less money and less bells and whistles?


----------



## Hellraiser86

Darksoul said:


> My apologies beforehand if this is the wrong forum to ask. Reading up some comments, is the matrix crossfeed of the Phonitor really that subtle? After (hopefully) getting the RME ADI-2 I would be changing my Violectric V200 for a Phonitor 2. Aside from the obscene amount of power the Phonitor 2 dishes out; the Matrix thing also appeals to me, I'm a sucker for those toys.
> 
> But if the Matrix Crossfeed isn't that impressive, would I be better off looking for a more powerful amplifier for less money and less bells and whistles?


You can easily switch the amount of the effect. For example my friends didn’t recognise the effect at all on the lowest level. 
I personally love this function cause it really gives me some of the speaker sound back. It is definitely the best working crossfeed I have ever heard. Second would be the Chord products. I hope it helps just a little bit


----------



## greenblured

Phonitor 2 vs Phonitor xe? What is the maine diferences?


----------



## TylersEclectic

greenblured said:


> Phonitor 2 vs Phonitor xe? What is the maine diferences?


one can be used as a speaker preamp out (X) and the other has secondary headphone outputs in the back for a/b switching (XE) but if using the XE or just in general if swapping headphones/unplugging/plugging in or any switch make sure you pause your music first. I'm sure I'm missing some details on what differentiates them... so please anyone that knows of other differences please chime in =) Oh and I think the onboard DAC options are different between the two. My XE I got without the DAC chip due to having plenty of DACs already


----------



## xtr4

For those who want a comparison can check out this link from SPL themselves;

https://spl.audio/wp-content/uploads/PhonitorComparison.pdf


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Darksoul said:


> My apologies beforehand if this is the wrong forum to ask. Reading up some comments, is the matrix crossfeed of the Phonitor really that subtle? After (hopefully) getting the RME ADI-2 I would be changing my Violectric V200 for a Phonitor 2. Aside from the obscene amount of power the Phonitor 2 dishes out; the Matrix thing also appeals to me, I'm a sucker for those toys.
> 
> But if the Matrix *Crossfeed isn't that impressive*, would I be better off looking for a more powerful amplifier for less money and less bells and whistles?


It’s not impressive like it’s gonna make wow-effect. And it doesn’t make ”effects” either.
It’s impressive because it works so well. Makes listening more relaxed. It’s very, very subtle, in a good way.
If you don’t see the amp, it’s very difficult to say is Matrix even on or off.


----------



## Darksoul

I ran into a VST called Redline Monitor, it seems to emulate the same settings as the Phonitor. Can anyone chime in regarding how...similar is to the real thing on the Phonitor?


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Feb 6, 2020)

Phonitor xe has been active use(everyday) almost a month now.
I think this is _the final amp_ for me. Linn ADSM-SPL Phonitor xe-Focal Stellia compination has incredibly good synergy.
And SPL Matrix is just magic, works for me. It has been "on" all the time now.


----------



## Tsukuyomi

hey guys, so ive been told the *SPL Phonitor e* is rubbish and that i should buy the Schiit Rag 2.
the problem is i can't see why the SPL phonitor e would be bad? ive seen good mentions and although reviews are limited on it i'm still very much interested in it as a pairing for my RME ADI-2 DAC.

Of course id get "AMP only" as the RME full fills that DAC requirement.

Do you guys know if this is a wise choice or should i consider something else? the spl is a bit over my budget but i can save up a bit more for it if necessary.

I'm planning on using it with my Beyer DT1990 Pro, Sony Z7m2, Audeze LCD2Classic, and possibly other headphones later down the line.


----------



## Hellraiser86 (Feb 10, 2020)

Tsukuyomi said:


> hey guys, so ive been told the *SPL Phonitor e* is rubbish and that i should buy the Schiit Rag 2.
> the problem is i can't see why the SPL phonitor e would be bad? ive seen good mentions and although reviews are limited on it i'm still very much interested in it as a pairing for my RME ADI-2 DAC.
> 
> Of course id get "AMP only" as the RME full fills that DAC requirement.
> ...



hey there. Can’t imagine how somebody would describe the phonitor as rubbish either. because it’s really really good. All review magazines I’ve read were talking about their new reference.

the only way I can think of why someone won’t like it is because Phonitor doesn’t add sound. the amp is as neutral as possible. So there is no chance of fixing the sound of a headphone which lacks in some area. For example the violectric hpa-v281 is another awesome amp and it’s a bit on the darker side which is perfect for brighter headphones.

I also paired my RME ADI-2 Pro with the Phonitor XE and I really love it. The RME is already reference tuned (that’s why both devices are mostly common in studios rather than at home) and has a good amp but the Phonitor takes that and adds a realistic layering and dynamics from heaven. I’ve tested the internal amp against the Phonitor and you immediately notice how good the ADI already sounds - but the spl still sounds better.
I also compared it with my Hugo 2. All I can say is that this amp is perfect for comparing DACs.


----------



## Tsukuyomi

Hellraiser86 said:


> hey there. Can’t imagine how somebody would describe the phonitor as rubbish either. because it’s really really good. All review magazines I’ve read were talking about their new reference.
> 
> the only way I can think of why someone won’t like it is because Phonitor doesn’t add sound. the amp is as neutral as possible. So there is no chance of fixing the sound of a headphone which lacks in some area. For example the violectric hpa-v281 is another awesome amp and it’s a bit on the darker side which is perfect for brighter headphones.
> 
> ...


Thats very informative, i thank you greatly. I was contemplating either getting the thx 888 or saving up for the phonitor e (amp only) to pair with my rme adi-2 dac. But from the information you've given me, it would seem only worth it to get either amp when ive purchased a good quality balanced headphone. My next headphone is probably going to be the z7m2 from sony. Since its running a 4.4mm ill get an adapter to xlr for either the phonitor e or thx 888. Im wondering if spl will drop the price a bit on their phonitor e... its quite expensive in my country


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

^I just love Phonitor xe, perfect match for  Focal Stellias. And the Matrix is just awesome, at least with Stellias.


----------



## xtr4

Tsukuyomi said:


> Thats very informative, i thank you greatly. I was contemplating either getting the thx 888 or saving up for the phonitor e (amp only) to pair with my rme adi-2 dac. But from the information you've given me, it would seem only worth it to get either amp when ive purchased a good quality balanced headphone. My next headphone is probably going to be the z7m2 from sony. Since its running a 4.4mm ill get an adapter to xlr for either the phonitor e or thx 888. Im wondering if spl will drop the price a bit on their phonitor e... its quite expensive in my country



You can try www.musicstore.com
They have sometimes great deals on return units.


----------



## Hellraiser86 (Feb 10, 2020)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Thats very informative, i thank you greatly. I was contemplating either getting the thx 888 or saving up for the phonitor e (amp only) to pair with my rme adi-2 dac. But from the information you've given me, it would seem only worth it to get either amp when ive purchased a good quality balanced headphone. My next headphone is probably going to be the z7m2 from sony. Since its running a 4.4mm ill get an adapter to xlr for either the phonitor e or thx 888. Im wondering if spl will drop the price a bit on their phonitor e... its quite expensive in my country


I used my Z1R with the Phonitor and it sounds great. The Z7 will sound great too because if you already like the sound of them nothing will change here. Just add better dynamics, layering and staging.
If I remember it right there aren’t so many amps with the thx888 technology out there right now. The most known and best sounding yet is the Benchmark HPA-4. I had this amp together with the Violectric for some time because these are the competitors of the Phonitor.
As I already said the V281 is more on the dark side and good with brighter cans. The HPA-4 is on the other side and more bright sounding - good for darker headphones. The Phonitor is right in between then. To my ears it also has the best dynamic sound.
Staging had a bit more depth on the violectric whereas the benchmark sounded a bit smaller (but with better separation than V281).
All in all these 3 amps are just awesome.

edit: one great thing about the Phonitor is that the unbalanced out is on the same level as the balanced out (the manual even says it has a little bit more Signal to Noise Ratio) which is quite common with studio gear.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Hellraiser86 said:


> As I already said the V281 is more on the dark side and good with brighter cans. The HPA-4 is on the other side and more bright sounding - good for darker headphones. The Phonitor is right in between then. To my ears it also has the best dynamic sound.
> Staging had a bit more depth on the violectric whereas the benchmark sounded a bit smaller (but with better separation than V281).
> All in all these 3 amps are just awesome.
> 
> edit: one great thing about the Phonitor is that the unbalanced out is on the same level as the balanced out (the manual even says it has a little bit more Signal to Noise Ratio) which is quite common with studio gear.



Nice news, because the V281 and HPA-4 were amplifiers I was considering as well, I just didn't get them to listen to so I bought directly Phonitor xe. 
Based on what you described, my choice was a spot on. 
Stellias just does not have any faults in my books, so Phonitor xe is perfect match for them.


----------



## stuck limo (Feb 18, 2020)

My Phonitor XE appears to have gone out.  It was working fine today, and now that I came back to it after it sat for a while today, has zero sound. I tried it via XLR and RCA inputs. The VU meters don’t work. The only sound is complete silence. It powers on fine but now there's a burning smell to the board.

I should also add, I tried both the SE and XLR outputs on the amp as well to the same effect - zero sound. Also, two different sources were used: DAC with XLR/RCA outputs, and my phone hooked to the RCA inputs as well. No sound from either source. The left VU meter was going nuts (with no music) and the right VU meter was stable and not really moving. I heard a crackling noise in the left channel, turned it off and let it sit.

I let it sit for half an hour, came back, turned it on. The music came through, however the left VU meter is still going NUTS and now it appears the left channel is out via balanced (crackling noises). I did open it up but don’t see any scorch or burn or black marks, so I’m unsure what exactly is broken.

I have it unplugged and sitting there/airing out now.I put in a ticket to SPL but I have no idea where their repair facility is or what they charge to fix out of warranty units.

No, I did NOT unplug it or plug in the headphones with the music playing.


----------



## stuck limo

SilverEars said:


> I could see this with the Phonitor based on my experience with HD800S (gotten fatiguing quickly).  600 can be unforgiving on certain amps.  I'm not surprised at Phonitor's characteristic.  It's used for studio monitoring, in which you want certain things to be noticibley forward.  Take the Yamaha monitors for instance.
> 660S and 650 are a bit laid back in treble compared to 600



Re: Senn 600 not working with this amp....the 650 sounds very very good on it (sooo smooth), and also the Hifiman HE-400 (at least my mod version) sounds incredible on it as well (which is pretty similar in nature to the Senn 600). LCD 2.2 and LCD 3 also sound beautiful on it. The only one I've heard and not liked was the 600.


----------



## penguinofsleep2 (Feb 21, 2020)

Short version: A top 3 SS headphone amp for me. Of the other 2, one is much more expensive and the other is out of production. Neutral sound that mostly gets out of the way without going lifeless - full rich sound with enough umph + didn't kill musicality, above average technicalities in pretty much every category I could think of, and no fatiguing or annoying SS sound, no other strange issues such as tonality, crappy interface, way too hot, crappy build quality etc.

Only 3 reasons I wouldn't get the amp
1) driving HE6/HE6se - I felt like this borderline didn't have enough current and voltage/current swing to properly power HE6/se while getting all the heft, impact, slam, and to some degree bass texture people get an HE6 for. Was fine with all other planars I've heard on this.
2) A $1500+ (used) or $2k+ (new) amp just isn't in your audio budget - perfectly fine
3) Prefer top tier tube amp sound exclusively. This amp sounds better than most upper mid tier tube amps IMO and as mentioned, doesn't have most of the SS drawbacks that often makes people want tubes in the first place. The only amps I've heard that beat this amp are a few high end tube amps but then tubes...


----------



## SupperTime

So I too have the awesome rme adi-2 dac v2.
I am looking to power up the Stellias to the best they can be.
Rifht now it's between
Phonitor (amp only)
Focal arche 
Feliks tube don't know which one


----------



## dRnRcR

A have a phonitor E with a Rme Adi-2 DAC and I couldn't be happier.   I agree that it doesn't add anything color wise to the sound but for me that's what I'm looking for.  I have no idea why someone would say it was bad.   That being said we all hear things differently and everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Tsukuyomi

SupperTime said:


> So I too have the awesome rme adi-2 dac v2.
> I am looking to power up the Stellias to the best they can be.
> Rifht now it's between
> Phonitor (amp only)
> ...


Rme adi-2 dac v2?? Was there a silent update/revision? Or are you thinking the adi2 dac is a v2 compared to the adi 2 pro?


----------



## xtr4

Tsukuyomi said:


> Rme adi-2 dac v2?? Was there a silent update/revision? Or are you thinking the adi2 dac is a v2 compared to the adi 2 pro?



It's a silent update. Comes with AKM4493 chip instead of the AKM4490 and also the updated remote (which is more useful than the original one)


----------



## stuck limo

Interesting tidbits over the SPL Phonitor warranty:

1. Lasts for 2 years
2. Transferable to different owners
3. Must go through Focal Naim US/Canada (based in Canada)
4. They currently have literally 2 people working ALL tickets/requests for SPL/Focal Naim/whatever else 
5. Wait time is very long, they are buried under tickets. They are supposedly trying to convince Focal Naim to hire more agents/dealers to deal with repair/warranty requests
6. Repair *out of warranty* is usually between $200 - $400


----------



## Tsukuyomi

xtr4 said:


> It's a silent update. Comes with AKM4493 chip instead of the AKM4490 and also the updated remote (which is more useful than the original one)


Bummer  but i mean, the v1 is still fantastic so i dont mind xD


----------



## Bard Rich

Luckbad said:


> I was able to check out the Uber-DAC portion of the SPL Phonitor XE. In short, it's very good, but it's not versatile enough for me to warrant a recommendation for the DAC itself.
> 
> That said, The Phonitor XE is still my current favorite amp and I use it every day.
> 
> http://www.basshead.club/spl-phonitor-xe-uber-dac-review/


what different on off matrix,crossfeed andv angle?


----------



## staffz93

This headphone amp is one of the top 3 for me to try out but I have heard a disturbing thing about that I am hoping you all can help clarify. Is it true that this amp can destroy itself if you unplug/plugin the 1/4 inch while music is playing? Thanks!


----------



## r0dd3r5

From the manual:

"To protect the headphone power amplifier stage and guarantee a long and consistent performance please note: • Turn down VOLUME before swapping headphones. • Never insert a mono jack plug into the front panel stereo jack. • Make sure that the headphones stereo jack is fully inserted. • If you use an adapter from 3,5 mm to 1/4" (6,35 mm) on your headphone make sure that the adapter is fully screwed on respectively fully plugged in."


----------



## staffz93

Well thats is a bummer. This ones off my list then.


----------



## Grimspoon

I've lived over a decade with a Mad Ear+ HD Super complying with this very rule. Not hard to get used to. I lso know I screwed up a few times over the years and forgot / did something absent-minded and the amp didn't die.

I'm in the market for a Phonitor XE in the near future and I think I can live with this.

I'd also seriously consider using XLR only if the risk is that serious on this amp.


----------



## wawatusi

Hi all,


This is my setup, currently, the combination was a game changer to me, i ended up picking up a b stock phonitor 2 for about 1100 and am very happy with the purchase. Couldn't see an advantage with the xe for me.


----------



## penguinofsleep2

staffz93 said:


> Well thats is a bummer. This ones off my list then.


Not plugging/unplugging while volume is up and music is playing is going to be an issue on most amps, tube or solid state. You may not hear it immediately, it may not be documented, etc. but it is usually a problem.


----------



## staffz93

Fair enough but as far as I am concerned the fact that it can be fried from one accidental unplugging is an unacceptable design flaw in an amp costing this much.


----------



## kenammo

Well, I'm waiting with bated breath as my Phonitor Xe DAC768 is due to arrive via UPS any minute now!


----------



## musicmaker

Congrats. Let us know how you like it, after the honeymoon period


----------



## kenammo

Man, it is fantastic - fresh out of the box!

Connection, drivers, setup was a breeze.  Dark background, no noise, solid playback via USB. Incredible power.  My average volume setting is at 9:00.

Everything I've played so far is sounding "new and fresh" and I feel as if I'm sitting at the studio.

Got a feeling this will be my endgame setup.


----------



## musicmaker

I dont know the used market for these but is $1299 a good price for the Phonitor xe (B stock, which is a return I believe with full warranty).


----------



## RobertSM

musicmaker said:


> I dont know the used market for these but is $1299 a good price for the Phonitor xe (B stock, which is a return I believe with full warranty).




That's a good price. Especially if warranty is apart of the deal.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

wawatusi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> This is my setup, currently, the combination was a game changer to me, i ended up picking up a b stock phonitor 2 for about 1100 and am very happy with the purchase. Couldn't see an advantage with the xe for me.


Random but how do you like the Earmen?


----------



## wawatusi

Relaxasaurus said:


> Random but how do you like the Earmen?





I love it!  I had the IFI NANO iDSD black label, pretty much the same unit, this one sounds much better to me.


----------



## Gadget67

I’m interested in purchasing a Phonitor; can I assume that I can use the pre-out on the Sony to connect to the analog inputs on the phonitor to make use of the Sony’s DAC and route music from my Sony WM1Z to the Phonitor?  Any help/advice would be appreciate!


----------



## RobertSM

Gadget67 said:


> I’m interested in purchasing a Phonitor; can I assume that I can use the pre-out on the Sony to connect to the analog inputs on the phonitor to make use of the Sony’s DAC and route music from my Sony WM1Z to the Phonitor?  Any help/advice would be appreciate!




Yes, you are correct. In this case as you stated you would use the Sony as your DAC. Phonitor would then be your headphone amp. The only thing you would need would be a set of RCA cables.


----------



## Gadget67

RobertSM said:


> Yes, you are correct. In this case as you stated you would use the Sony as your DAC. Phonitor would then be your headphone amp. The only thing you would need would be a set of RCA cables.


Thanks...and I even have the RCA cables!  Lots of them; in fact I think they are secretly breeding in my spare parts bin


----------



## wawatusi

Gadget67 said:


> I’m interested in purchasing a Phonitor; can I assume that I can use the pre-out on the Sony to connect to the analog inputs on the phonitor to make use of the Sony’s DAC and route music from my Sony WM1Z to the Phonitor?  Any help/advice would be appreciate!






yes it will plug into the analog into the RCA's on the phonitor.


----------



## Gadget67

So, Phonitor 2 on the way (shipping Monday).  Anxious to see how the matrix function works!


----------



## ronhGA

Hello,

Longtime lurker who just joined the community. I just purchased a used Phonitor E last week and got it hooked up to my new TEAC NT 505 on Saturday. I've only got a few hours in on both but will chime in later once I've had more time with it. Thus far, I'm very pleased.


----------



## RobertSM

@ronhGA,

Congrats on your Phonitor E! Always intrested in hearing about how members pair up gear, I.E. headphones, DACs, cables. In your case it looks like you also have a new Teac DAC to evaluate. Either way, enjoy the new gear and welcome to Head-Fi. Let us know how everything works out for you. Cheers!


----------



## mprism854

Hi All,

Nice to meet you, I am new on this forum and a newbie on headphone amps topic. 
This thread for me was extremely useful to understand if I should buy a Phonitor x/xe/1/mini VS a Phonitor 2. Thank you all! 

Before proceeding to my purchase I would like to clarify a couple of points, hope someone can help me.

The main reasons I want to buy the Phonitor 2 are:

- Better quality for HD800 Listening (both music and me playing the guitar through the kemper)
- A closer Studio monitors feeling when using headphones while I play guitar or mix in cubase. 
  I cannot use the Studio Monitors (KRK VXT6) in my building at a decent volume.

Given the above reasons, I think the phonitor 2 could be enough as the sound quality should be the same as the latest phoniors X and XE, plus crossfeed options there are more in Phonitor 2.

My current setup:

- Kemper (Guitar Audio amp profiler)
- RME Fireface UC
- Sennheiser HD800 (listening them directly from the fireface UC headphone output)
  I use the cable with 6.3mm single jack output, the headphone is used so do not have other cables.

The volume is properly driven by the Fireface UC Headphone output but from what I understand, I might not use the HD800 at their full potential and is a pity. 
Initially I thought to upgrade to a prismsound lyra 2 and use the Headphone output but then read about higher latency (using kemper and vst in cubase) I changed my mind as well would love the crossfeed feature analog and not via VST.

After a long intro and apologies for that, I would like to to ask the following to everyone who can give me an input/advice:

- Do you think is a substantial improvement the Phonitor 2 vs the RME fireface uc headphone output in terms of sound quality?
- Is the Phonitor 2 the best headphone amp with analog crossfeed feature?  
- Is the following future below setup I have in mind correct?

  Using kemper ANALOG XLR OUT (guitar audio processing device) connect it to RME Fireface UC Analog mic inputs --> RME Fireface UC LINE OUTS connected into Phonitor XLR input. With Phonitor I would listen the guitar through cubase and music from RME line output. 

My doubt in buying the Phonitor 2 are also coming from a test I did in the music store when I bought the Sennheiser HD800. I tried these two setups:

1) Connect my kemper to the Sennheiser amp HDV 820 (via xlr) and hear from the HDV 820 my kemper output while playing with HD800 (no audio interface involved)
2) Use the HD800 directly in the Kemper headphone output

Result: the headphone amp hdv 820 was cutting some low frequencies and high frequencies, so it was reducing the sound response in this particular situation. 
Not sure however if it was a good idea to go from the kemper analog outs to the headphone amp instead of passing through an audio interface first.
Given the result, I bought only the headphones on that time. 

Thanks a lot for any answer or input.

Cheers!


----------



## kenammo

Mprism - I think you will be completely satisfied with whatever Phonitor you purchase. Their analog Crossfeed is the best I've heard. Also their Laterality Mode. Subtle, but effective. I've had my Phonitor xe with 768 DAC for about a week now, and I continue to be amazed by the sound. Accurate. Smooth. Dark background. Incredible power. I'm having great fun re-listening to my "reference" recordings, as I'm actually hearing things I've never heard before!

You mention in your post above, that you want a "closer Studio monitors feeling."  You'll definitely get that feeling with your Phonitor.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## mprism854

kenammo said:


> Mprism - I think you will be completely satisfied with whatever Phonitor you purchase. Their analog Crossfeed is the best I've heard. Also their Laterality Mode. Subtle, but effective. I've had my Phonitor xe with 768 DAC for about a week now, and I continue to be amazed by the sound. Accurate. Smooth. Dark background. Incredible power. I'm having great fun re-listening to my "reference" recordings, as I'm actually hearing things I've never heard before!
> 
> You mention in your post above, that you want a "closer Studio monitors feeling."  You'll definitely get that feeling with your Phonitor.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



Hi Kenammo,

Thanks a lot for your feedback and impression. I would use the DAC conversion of the RME fireface uc (until next upgrade.. )

It is not an easy decision to make..... I understand with good recordings the crossfeed works well and sound quality (frequencies range/details etc) becomes also better compared to an audio interface headphone output such my rme fireface uc (that is not doing a bad job). Especially with an HD800 that usually is combined with an headphone amp.

What I understand is that if the record/mix is not properly done the speaker experience can be subtle when crossfeed is used or sound quality perception could not be so different

I am concerned basically that my expactations are too high for my usage type that is a bit abnormal . Basically the purpose as I cannot use studio monitors is to replace them with this combo and also to give the HD800 a proper partner, though the RME is able to drive it at high volume.

If I play guitar through the kemper (it generates a guitar amp simulation through profiling) --> RME analog out --> Phonitor --> HD 800 or listen a mix made by me that of course is not professionally done , I am afraid the big difference from THE upgrade I am expecting is less than I thought.


----------



## Hellraiser86 (Apr 15, 2020)

mprism854 said:


> Hi Kenammo,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your feedback and impression. I would use the DAC conversion of the RME fireface uc (until next upgrade.. )
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum 

to your first question: the phonitor 2 will be a significant improvement over the fire face. I had this dac before I upgraded to my rme adi-2 pro (and then added the phonitor 2 this year) and even this step brought some great improvements. it should be way more obvious in your case because I had just low demanding headphones to drive - like the audeze lcd-x. my most demanding ones where the sennheiser hd660s which is still way lower than your hd800.

to your second question: there are not that many devices out there which offer a crossfeed function and to 90% they sound like crap. the best crossfeed offers chords Hugo 2 and phonitor 2 (in my case xe version). the latter is even better than Hugo. my rme adi also has this feature but it is nowhere near the sound capability of these devices. I must also say the crossfeed works nearly on every music you throw at it. even with techno music. there are just some exceptions which maybe won't experience an improvement with this.

and to your last one: you are completely right 

if I can help further just ask


----------



## mprism854

Hellraiser86 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> to your first question: the phonitor 2 will be a significant improvement over the fire face. I had this dac before I upgraded to my rme adi-2 pro (and then added the phonitor 2 this year) and even this step brought some great improvements. it should be way more obvious in your case because I had just low demanding headphones to drive - like the audeze lcd-x. my most demanding ones where the sennheiser hd660s which is still way lower than your hd800.
> 
> ...


Hi Hellreaiser,

Thanks for the welcoming and also for the hints. By the way cool nickname, I like the movie series too.

Actually this is super interesting, I wanted to ask in your opinion if it is worth to pass to a better DAC vs Phonitor 2? (probably both will happen but now thinking what would be first)
Initially thought about prism sound lyra 2. 

What made you deciding Phonitor xe vs 2? The reason I am considering 2 is because it has more options for crossfeed/matrix and is the one recommended for mixing/sound production. 
I read 2 should be same sound quality of xe/x plus more crossfeed options but on one side I am a bit surprised a new amp sounds the same as an old model. Of course makes sense to do the proper upgrade with best sounding and best crossfeed unit for me among these.

Ps glad the setup I have in mind is correct, sometimes  I have doubts how a headphone amp should best feeded.


----------



## Hellraiser86 (Apr 15, 2020)

mprism854 said:


> Hi Hellreaiser,
> 
> Thanks for the welcoming and also for the hints. By the way cool nickname, I like the movie series too.
> 
> ...



Thanks. This films are one of my favourites in this genre and I am quiet uncreative with nicknames 

The Phonitor is a rare type of amp because it has no own sound signature like others in this price area (from Violectric, Benchmark, etc). It just extents the capability of the fed signal. In the case of the ADI, this means that dynamics and Imaging are improving.
It doesn’t change the neutral sound of it. That is exactly why I wanted this combination for mastering. If you hadn’t an already good interface from RME I would suggest you to buy the ADI. But in this case I would suggest you to go for the Phonitor.
The ADI wouldn’t be that different in terms of the DAC.It’s more the already good Internal headphone amp which again stands no chance against the Phonitor.
The XE is also no upgrade from the 2. it’s just marketed to another consumer group. That’s also why it has a balanced headphone out.
I purchased the XE because I also have many balanced Headphones and I had the chance to get it very cheap. 

Prism sound DACs are very good but that’s their main purpose. The amps are like with the ADI just the topping. So the SPL would be also an upgrade with this combination.


----------



## mprism854

Hellraiser86 said:


> Thanks. This films are one of my favourites in this genre and I am quiet uncreative with nicknames
> 
> The Phonitor is a rare type of amp because it has no own sound signature like others in this price area (from Violectric, Benchmark, etc). It just extents the capability of the fed signal. In the case of the ADI, this means that dynamics and Imaging are improving.
> It doesn’t change the neutral sound of it. That is exactly why I wanted this combination for mastering. If you hadn’t an already good interface from RME I would suggest you to buy the ADI. But in this case I would suggest you to go for the Phonitor.
> ...



Thanks a lot, I think you convinced me  and in case I do not find cheaper XE or X I go for the phonitor 2. 

The only mistery in all my story, that does not affect the phonitor 2 decision is: why when the kemper entered via analog the sennheiser HDV 820 headphone amp, which is a very expensive amp, the sound quality of the kemper got worst than using headphones from kemper directly... 

I wonder if headphone amps cut some frequency extremes of the guitar if they get the pure output from the guitar processor


----------



## GumbyDammit223

Hi All,

Just wanted to introduce myself to the forum to say I'm one of you now!  Received my XE a couple days ago to drive the Ether 2's I received a week prior.  I've been burning them in with a frequency sweep at night and during the day.  After work I've been loving the setup.  The XE is connected to my computer via USB.  I'm planning on plugging my Bifrost in to it over the weekend to see if I can hear any difference.

Do have a question - do people leave the XE on (not in standby) 24/7?  I'm wondering if leaving it on 24/7 will help keep the DAC stabilized or if it remains powered when in standby.

Thanks!


----------



## kenammo

Hi Gumby  -  congrats on your XE purchase. I've had mine about a week now, and been loving every minute with it!

I too, am considering whether to leave it on 24/7 or not?

Have you listened to your HD650's through your XE yet? I think I'll give mine a workout tonight! 

Cheers!


----------



## mprism854

kenammo said:


> Hi Gumby  -  congrats on your XE purchase. I've had mine about a week now, and been loving every minute with it!
> 
> I too, am considering whether to leave it on 24/7 or not?
> 
> ...


Hi to both,

I have a question. With Phonitor 2 that does not have a DAC, is it necessary to keep it always with Power on? I had in mind to switch on and off everyday and plug / unplug the headphones while it is switched off.

Cheers!


----------



## Hellraiser86

I don’t keep the amp on all the time. It already sounds perfect after a fresh start.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

mprism854 said:


> Hi to both,
> 
> I have a question. With Phonitor 2 that does not have a DAC, is it necessary to keep it always with Power on? I had in mind to switch on and off everyday and plug / unplug the headphones while it is switched off.
> 
> Cheers!





kenammo said:


> Hi Gumby  -  congrats on your XE purchase. I've had mine about a week now, and been loving every minute with it!
> 
> I too, am considering whether to leave it on 24/7 or not?
> 
> ...


@mprism854 I would guess that with it being a solid state amp, you probably wouldn't see much improvement if it were left on.  The reason I was asking was with regard to the DAC and over in the Schiit thread, they talk about hearing "significant" improvement after their DACs have been on for a bit of time.  When I was burning in the X and E2's I didn't notice the box being anything remarkable regarding warmth, so I might just leave it on for a week to see what happens.

@kenammo I have not yet tried the 650's.  However, they are in the list to try along with the 700's.  I just got my setup organized the way I want it, so now I can really begin to play.  Thankfully the weekend is coming up!


----------



## mprism854

GumbyDammit223 said:


> @mprism854 I would guess that with it being a solid state amp, you probably wouldn't see much improvement if it were left on.  The reason I was asking was with regard to the DAC and over in the Schiit thread, they talk about hearing "significant" improvement after their DACs have been on for a bit of time.  When I was burning in the X and E2's I didn't notice the box being anything remarkable regarding warmth, so I might just leave it on for a week to see what happens.
> 
> @kenammo I have not yet tried the 650's.  However, they are in the list to try along with the 700's.  I just got my setup organized the way I want it, so now I can really begin to play.  Thankfully the weekend is coming up!



Thanks to all the answers guys! (Did not know how to quote also hellraiser). I am ordering the Phonitor 2 if all goes well and give my feedback when it arrives


----------



## kenammo

Thank you all for your feedback. I'm glad I invested in my Phonitor Xe, as it exceeds all my expectations; it'll likely be my endgame setup. 

@mprism854 - best of luck with your Phonitor 2 purchase. I'm sure you will like it alot!

@GumbyDammit223 - Yes! A nice, long, self-quarantined weekend, with my Single Malt, my Sativa, my music collection and my beloved Phonitor!

Cheers!


----------



## Gadget67

So, my Phonitor 2 arrived yesterday.  I’m using my Sony TA-ZH1ES as a DAC/music source with my Sony WMA1Z.  I’ll be spending lots of time evaluating the various headphone combinations but I’m certainly liking it very much based on my (so far) limited listening.  Obviously I have lots of output sources between the Sony and the Phonitor 2.  Here are a couple of pictures of my current listening setup:


----------



## kenammo

@Gadget67:  Very nice, _quality_ setup you have there. Enjoy!


----------



## Gadget67

kenammo said:


> @Gadget67:  Very nice, _quality_ setup you have there. Enjoy!


Thank you!  It’s my retreat from the Covid-19 insanity...I’m far enough away from downstate NY, but there are issues here as well.


----------



## kenammo

My retreat as well. Better safe than sorry, etc.  I notice some delightful Sony cans on your far left?


----------



## Gadget67

kenammo said:


> My retreat as well. Better safe than sorry, etc.  I notice some delightful Sony cans on your far left?


Yes!  The Focal Utopia and Stellia are my absolute favorites, but the Sony MDR-Z1R is a decent second.  Really though, the Focals are on a different level!


----------



## Gadget67

Just connected my Sennheiser 600 to the Phonitor.  These have always been a bit of a disappointment to me and I have connected them to amps with plenty of power.  They’ve been called “veiled“ and I’ve always felt like I was listening with Cotten in my ears.  Well, not any more!  I pulled them out of purgatory.  Absolutely amazing; these headphones are crushing it connected to the Phonitor.  For reference I’ve turned dip switches 1, 3, 5 on increasing output by +12 dB, boosting RCA input to studio level and activating the matrix function for the XLR outputs.

Looks like the 600’s are back in the lineup!


----------



## RobertSM

Gadget67 said:


> Just connected my Sennheiser 600 to the Phonitor.  These have always been a bit of a disappointment to me and I have connected them to amps with plenty of power.  They’ve been called “veiled“ and I’ve always felt like I was listening with Cotten in my ears.  Well, not any more!  I pulled them out of purgatory.  Absolutely amazing; these headphones are crushing it connected to the Phonitor.  For reference I’ve turned dip switches 1, 3, 5 on increasing output by +12 dB, boosting RCA input to studio level and activating the matrix function for the XLR outputs.
> 
> Looks like the 600’s are back in the lineup!




Yep! All the Phonitors run all the hard to drive headphones very well. I use my Sennheiser HD650's with the Phonitor X.

IMO the German designed audio gear usually always is very well designed internally. Well thought out circuit design and usually have tons of power. In the case of the SPL gear I think it's due to running on high voltage rails. Either way happy to hear you're loving your new Phonitor!


----------



## musicmaker

Gadget67 said:


> Yes!  The Focal Utopia and Stellia are my absolute favorites, but the Sony MDR-Z1R is a decent second.  Really though, the Focals are on a different level!



I liked the Stellia and the focal house sound in general. Love my Z1R (with the neotech cable upgrade). If only the Stellia had a better sound stage ! That's the only thing that's preventing me from pulling the trigger. May try the verite closed but have heard conflicting opinions.

Oh and want to try the Phonitor too but already have the v281 that I adore.


----------



## Gadget67

RobertSM said:


> Yep! All the Phonitors run all the hard to drive headphones very well. I use my Sennheiser HD650's with the Phonitor X.
> 
> IMO the German designed audio gear usually always is very well designed internally. Well thought out circuit design and usually have tons of power. In the case of the SPL gear I think it's due to running on high voltage rails. Either way happy to hear you're loving your new Phonitor!


The Phonitor also raises my other headphone to seemingly new levels as well so the 600’s wont displace them as my absolute favorites.  If the Sennheiser 600 was my only headphone, I’d be calling the Phonitor a miracle worker!


----------



## RobertSM

@musicmaker 

I too own Violectric V281. I love it! As I love my Phonitor X. They are like children, you love them both. I honestly think they are very complementary. Very well engineered and well designed. Both very powerful. One not better than the other.


----------



## Gadget67

musicmaker said:


> I liked the Stellia and the focal house sound in general. Love my Z1R (with the neotech cable upgrade). If only the Stellia had a better sound stage ! That's the only thing that's preventing me from pulling the trigger. May try the verite closed but have heard conflicting opinions.
> 
> Oh and want to try the Phonitor too but already have the v281 that I adore.


The Phonitor matrix function really make the Stellia soundstage expand (at least to my ears); worth a listen if you get the chance!


----------



## rmsanger (Apr 21, 2020)

Does anybody have experience with:

Rupert Neve RNHP (~$500 new)
Phonitor 2 ($1k Used)
Violectric HPA V281 ($1k Used)

I have LCD3, LCDX, and HP3s... Looking to add a solid state amp to the mix and wondering which offers the best performance at their respective price levels.


----------



## Gadget67

I have finally finished setup of my Phonitor 2.  My Moon audio cable order arrived today and I replaced my RCA cables connecting the Sony to the Phonitor with Black Dragon cables with Cardas RCA connectors.  I’ve also added a two foot Black Dragon converter cable which connects to the XLR Rear panel out so I can use my Collection of balanced headphone cables with the Utopia and Stellia headphones.  Until now I’ve been using the stock cables through the 1/4“ headphone out; perfectly fine but my aftermarket cables really do make a difference!  Still evaluating, but at the moment I’d say this is the best amp I’ve ever used


----------



## RobertSM

Gadget67 said:


> I have finally finished setup of my Phonitor 2.  My Moon audio cable order arrived today and I replaced my RCA cables connecting the Sony to the Phonitor with Black Dragon cables with Cardas RCA connectors.  I’ve also added a two foot Black Dragon converter cable which connects to the XLR Rear panel out so I can use my Collection of balanced headphone cables with the Utopia and Stellia headphones.  Until now I’ve been using the stock cables through the 1/4“ headphone out; perfectly fine but my aftermarket cables really do make a difference!  Still evaluating, but at the moment I’d say this is the best amp I’ve ever used




And I think their in lies the beauty of Phonitor. It allows for many different configurations. From single-ended to balanced headphone connections to RCA and XLR inputs and outs. Really a well thought out design.


----------



## musicmaker

If I have no interest in the Phinitor's dac (which I dont) and I'm ok with connecting balanced headphones to the back of the unit, I'd be better off with a Phonitor 2 rather than a xe it sounds like. I may pick one up to try.


----------



## Gadget67

RobertSM said:


> And I think their in lies the beauty of Phonitor. It allows for many different configurations. From single-ended to balanced headphone connections to RCA and XLR inputs and outs. Really a well thought out design.


I totally agree.  I’ve also repurposed an old Apple TV remote (you can see it in my picture) to raise and lower the volume.  I also received  a 1/4 to balanced XLR converter from moon so I can also use all of my cables with the 1/4 headphone out.  I can now use the output switch to do A-B comparisons with my headphones.  very nice!


----------



## Gadget67 (Apr 21, 2020)

musicmaker said:


> If I have no interest in the Phinitor's dac (which I dont) and I'm ok with connecting balanced headphones to the back of the unit, I'd be better off with a Phonitor 2 rather than a xe it sounds like. I may pick one up to try.


There are lots of nice DAC’s out there and they are always improving.  The Phonitor 2 is a better choice in my opinion; why limit yourself to a built in DAC When you can upgrade later.  Good choice; you’ll love it!


----------



## musicmaker

Gadget67 said:


> There are lots of nice DAC’s out there and they are always improving.  The Phonitor 2 is a better choice in my opinion; why limit yourself to a built in DAC When you can upgrade later.  Good choice; you’ll love it!



Yes I already have a Holo Spring Kitsune and RME. Was just trying to ensure there's no other advantage to gettiong the xe. Think I'll get a Phonitor 2. Thanks !


----------



## stuck limo

musicmaker said:


> Yes I already have a Holo Spring Kitsune and RME. Was just trying to ensure there's no other advantage to gettiong the xe. Think I'll get a Phonitor 2. Thanks !



The XE has upgraded components and supposedly sounds better than the Phonitor 2.


----------



## musicmaker

stuck limo said:


> The XE has upgraded components and supposedly sounds better than the Phonitor 2.



Oh boy ! Really ? Its crazy how hard it is to understand the differences between their model line up reading their website.


----------



## stuck limo

musicmaker said:


> Oh boy ! Really ? Its crazy how hard it is to understand the differences between their model line up reading their website.



They don't advertise it but SPL directly told another customer at an alternate forum about the differences.


----------



## musicmaker

stuck limo said:


> They don't advertise it but SPL directly told another customer at an alternate forum about the differences.



Thanks for letting me know. Appreciate it.


----------



## Hellraiser86

rmsanger said:


> Does anybody have experience with:
> 
> Rupert Neve RNHP (~$500 new)
> Phonitor 2 ($1k Used)
> ...


I’ve compared the V281 and the Phonitor. To sum it up: The Violectric sounds (in relation to the SPL) more warm and has a bit more emphasis on the low end. The biggest advantage for the SPL is the dynamic area and the neutral sound (you can easily pick up the signature sound of the DAC you are using)


----------



## rmsanger

Hellraiser86 said:


> I’ve compared the V281 and the Phonitor. To sum it up: The Violectric sounds (in relation to the SPL) more warm and has a bit more emphasis on the low end. The biggest advantage for the SPL is the dynamic area and the neutral sound (you can easily pick up the signature sound of the DAC you are using)



Kind of the gist I'm getting is that the Phonitor has more features by the Violectic is probably more of my cup of tea from a sound signature perspective.  If I was an HD800S guy I'd guy Phonitor but I'm not.   Thanks!


----------



## endre83

Anyone used a Chord DAC with them - Qutest or Hugo 2?

And anyone using them with Verites?


----------



## Gadget67

endre83 said:


> Anyone used a Chord DAC with them - Qutest or Hugo 2?
> 
> And anyone using them with Verites?


Here is a review from headphones.com which may help.  The review mentions The Chord Hugo 2 as a DAC pairing but doesn‘t really provide specifics.  The review was written by _ Ian Dunmore (@Torq) _ so Perhaps you can contact him directly for his thoughts.  Here is a link to the review:  https://www.headphones.com/blogs/news/spl-phonitor-x-review


----------



## ronhGA

rmsanger said:


> Kind of the gist I'm getting is that the Phonitor has more features by the Violectic is probably more of my cup of tea from a sound signature perspective.  If I was an HD800S guy I'd guy Phonitor but I'm not.   Thanks!



I’ve never heard the Violectric but after pairing the Phonitor E with a TEAC NT 505 and it’s dual AK 4497 DACs I would venture to say the sound I’m getting is downright tubey. Warm but detailed and rather holographic. I’ve only had this setup for a couple of weeks but I’m very satisfied with the results.


----------



## kenammo

I really love my Phonitor Xe, but I'm perplexed about something relatively minor:  While my owners manual specifies a maximum "PCM Digital Input Sample Rate" of 32/768 via USB (B), the most I can get from _my_ new Win 10 desktop is 32/384 via USB (B).

Again, this is quite minor - considering the current lack of files at that rate, and my diminished hearing anyway. I'm quite satisfied with my 16/44 - - 24/192 recordings.  It just switches on the ol' OCD and has me wondering if I overlooked something, blah blah...

I've connected my Phonitor to a regular USB port (not a hub or adapter) on back of my new desktop.  Tried ASIO and WASAPI. No differences.

If any of you have encountered a similar issue/fix, please advise.  Many, many thanks!


----------



## Gadget67

kenammo said:


> I really love my Phonitor Xe, but I'm perplexed about something relatively minor:  While my owners manual specifies a maximum "PCM Digital Input Sample Rate" of 32/768 via USB (B), the most I can get from _my_ new Win 10 desktop is 32/384 via USB (B).
> 
> Again, this is quite minor - considering the current lack of files at that rate, and my diminished hearing anyway. I'm quite satisfied with my 16/44 - - 24/192 recordings.  It just switches on the ol' OCD and has me wondering if I overlooked something, blah blah...
> 
> ...


This discussion may shed some light on your question.  https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/topping-d70-usb-sampling-rates.8175/


----------



## NickMimi

Hi all, new here and wanted to ask the experts, I purchased a lightly used Phonitor X a few weeks ago, I enjoy it very much and often times use the built in DAC, it sounds excellent to me. My question is, how do I tell which model DAC I have in my unit, from my understanding the X version can come with either the DAC192 or the DAC768xs? I was unable to get the original box or any paperwork with my unit, and nothing on the unit itself gives any indication of which DAC is installed. It's an OCD thing and has my left eyeball twitching...Do I just email the serial number to SPL and ask them or is there some way to figure this out on my own? Otherwise could not be happier, this thing is a keeper.


----------



## RobertSM

@NickMimi 

I think your best bet in finding out this information is to email SPL. I think this all depends on when your unit was manufactured.

My Phonitor X with DAC was purchased in December 2018. So for me I'm almost 100% sure my DAC is DAC 192. I may drop them an email myself so I can verify. Good luck and enjoy your Phonitor!


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Apr 28, 2020)

Last evening i was listening Leonard Cohen(again) and decided to try without Matrix. Clicked it back on pretty soon. I think i can't live without it anymore. So, i assume that SPL Phonitor xe will be my amp to the grave.


----------



## Gadget67

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Last evening i was listening Leonarnd Cohen(again) and decided to try without Matrix. Clicked it back on pretty soon. I think i can't live without it anymore. So, i assume that SPL Phonitor xe will be my amp to the grave.


Amen, brother!  It does make a difference to me as well.  And, Leonard Cohen is my wife’s favorite!


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Gadget67 said:


> Amen, brother!  It does make a difference to me as well.  _And, Leonard Cohen is my wife’s favorite!_


Can't blame her. 
Leonard Cohen enjoyed via Stellias and SPL makes me almost weep. 
Incredibly beautiful and touching. Everytime.


----------



## Gadget67

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Can't blame her.
> Leonard Cohen enjoyed via Stellias and SPL makes me almost weep.
> Incredibly beautiful and touching. Everytime.


My wife resists using headphones; maybe this will convince her!


----------



## kenammo

Gadget67 said:


> This discussion may shed some light on your question.  https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/topping-d70-usb-sampling-rates.8175/



Thanks Gadget - I'll check this out!


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Apr 29, 2020)

Gadget67 said:


> My wife resists using headphones; maybe this will convince her!


I think these two may convince her. 

https://tidal.com/track/4424511

https://tidal.com/track/122848198


----------



## InstantSilence

which has better resolution. hugoo 2 or a phonitor?


----------



## endre83

InstantSilence said:


> which has better resolution. hugoo 2 or a phonitor?


I would like to hear the answer to that comparison as well


----------



## Hellraiser86

InstantSilence said:


> which has better resolution. hugoo 2 or a phonitor?


The DAC inside the Hugo is superior to the Phonitor. But it’s the way around with the amp. The amp has a greater impact on the sound so in summary the Phonitor sounds better. But best would be Hugo as a DAC into Phonitor as an amp.


----------



## Gadget67

Hellraiser86 said:


> The DAC inside the Hugo is superior to the Phonitor. But it’s the way around with the amp. The amp has a greater impact on the sound so in summary the Phonitor sounds better. But best would be Hugo as a DAC into Phonitor as an amp.


I see you also have a Sony TA-ZH1ES which is what I am currently using as a DAC with my Phonitor 2 And I’m very pleased with that combination.  What I find most interesting though is how relatively flat and one dimensional my music sounds when I move back to my Sony or my Schitt Mjolnir/Gungir.  The Phonitor matrix function adds depth and fullness combined with a decent DAC.  I’m hooked!


----------



## horsh

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Last evening i was listening Leonard Cohen(again) and decided to try without Matrix. Clicked it back on pretty soon. I think i can't live without it anymore. So, i assume that SPL Phonitor xe will be my amp to the grave.


Would you say your phonitor xe is a big improvement over your graham slee ulde? I have the ulde and am very happy with it but am considering buying the phonitor,many thanks in advance


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

horsh said:


> Would you say your phonitor xe is a big improvement over your graham slee ulde? I have the ulde and am very happy with it but am considering buying the phonitor,many thanks in advance


It's a difficult question. 
SPL is very, very neutral. Still it has lots of musicality also. 
Graham Slee is not so neutral but it has some beautiful "magic" in it's sound. 
Both amps are very good, imo.

Depends preferences which is better. I honestly can't say which one is better.
Maybe biggest "difference" with Stellias is bass; Phonitor has more control and punch, ULDE has a little "roundness" and smoothness in the bass.
Maybe Graham Slee gives more "beautiful" sound to music. SPL has musical and beautful sound also, but it is more neutral. It's not so romantic as Graham Slee.

But for me, biggest difference is SPL's Matrix. Without it sound is almost "dull" and too "stereo" to me. Matrix gives that nice "lifelike" experience. Without colouring the sound.
So, with Matrix i would say that to me SPL is big improvement over Graham Slee. Without Matrix it gets complicated...

I recommend that you test SPL first versus Graham Slee. So i did. Now i have sold my Graham Slee.


----------



## horsh

Ilomaenkimi said:


> It's a difficult question.
> SPL is very, very neutral. Still it has lots of musicality also.
> Graham Slee is not so neutral but it has some beautiful "magic" in it's sound.
> Both amps are very good, imo.
> ...


Many thanks for the quick and informative reply,I’ll try and arrange a home demo of the  phonitor and decide which I prefer,many thanks again


----------



## Giru

Hey all!
I'm looking to buy a TOTL headphone amplifier and have been suggested the Benchmark HPA4 which they are saying is the be-all-end-all sort of device. 
Just wanna ask if someone has heard/owned the HPA4 and Phonitor 2/x/xe? How do they compare?

My choices are violectric V281, HPA4 and Phonitor 2. I can't audition any of these. Which one should I buy? 
I have the LCD4, Erzetich Phobos, HD650 and a couple of IEMs too.


----------



## Hellraiser86

Giru said:


> Hey all!
> I'm looking to buy a TOTL headphone amplifier and have been suggested the Benchmark HPA4 which they are saying is the be-all-end-all sort of device.
> Just wanna ask if someone has heard/owned the HPA4 and Phonitor 2/x/xe? How do they compare?
> 
> ...


Hi there,
I already compared them and had all 3 at home. Unfortunately I don’t know how to insert old posts in here so I just copied the text:


I used my Z1R with the Phonitor and it sounds great. The Z7 will sound great too because if you already like the sound of them nothing will change here. Just add better dynamics, layering and staging.
If I remember it right there aren’t so many amps with the thx888 technology out there right now. The most known and best sounding yet is the Benchmark HPA-4. I had this amp together with the Violectric for some time because these are the competitors of the Phonitor.
As I already said the V281 is more on the dark side and good with brighter cans. The HPA-4 is on the other side and more bright sounding - good for darker headphones. The Phonitor is right in between then. To my ears it also has the best dynamic sound.
Staging had a bit more depth on the violectric whereas the benchmark sounded a bit smaller (but with better separation than V281).
All in all these 3 amps are just awesome.

edit: one great thing about the Phonitor is that the unbalanced out is on the same level as the balanced out (the manual even says it has a little bit more Signal to Noise Ratio) which is quite common with studio gear.


----------



## Giru

Hellraiser86 said:


> Hi there,
> I already compared them and had all 3 at home. Unfortunately I don’t know how to insert old posts in here so I just copied the text:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thanks a ton!
Sorry must've missed this somehow.
Are you still using the phonitor? If not, which is your main headamp / go to headamp? 
I'm looking to buy a headphone amp for some professional/research related work. 
The amp should have the following:
1. Sufficient gain (selectable) and output power (the more the better)
2. Balanced and SE output.
3. Ability to drive multiple impedances (ie it should have low output z.)
4. If possible multiple inputs for input switching.
5. Transparent sounding without much addition or deterioration to the original signal.

I want a simple headphone amp and not looking for added functionality (dac/preamp/speaker amp)(input switching is desirable not absolutely necessary). Not looking for a tube based amp. Not looking for diy kit based amps.
My budget is 3k usd but would prefer to get something below 2.5k (as I have to procure 5 of these). 
Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Hellraiser86

Giru said:


> Oh thanks a ton!
> Sorry must've missed this somehow.
> Are you still using the phonitor? If not, which is your main headamp / go to headamp?
> I'm looking to buy a headphone amp for some professional/research related work.
> ...


All of these 3 amps should do what you want. I never really looked for the inputs because I just need one but if you’re after a transparent sound you should go for the Benchmark or SPL Amp. The Violectric has a bit warm tonality.


----------



## Giru

Hellraiser86 said:


> All of these 3 amps should do what you want. I never really looked for the inputs because I just need one but if you’re after a transparent sound you should go for the Benchmark or SPL Amp. The Violectric has a bit warm tonality.


Got it!
Thanks again! Cheers!


----------



## f1r3fly

Hi all, new SPL Phonitor 2 owner. Just wanted to say hi before going through this thread.


----------



## rmsanger

Joined team phonitor


----------



## rmsanger

Just a quick question... I've only messed with dip switch 1 to boost hp output by +22db to driver the Abyss.   Dip switch 2 is an RCA boost with it currently set to -10dbv (hifi) and the alternate being 0 dbv (studio).  Can anyone give a quick overview of what the Dip switch 2 going to studio will do?   I am using RCA from my dac and both balance/unbalance outputs for my hps.  Is there any real reason why I would want to flip to studio?


----------



## Gadget67

rmsanger said:


> Just a quick question... I've only messed with dip switch 1 to boost hp output by +22db to driver the Abyss.   Dip switch 2 is an RCA boost with it currently set to -10dbv (hifi) and the alternate being 0 dbv (studio).  Can anyone give a quick overview of what the Dip switch 2 going to studio will do?   I am using RCA from my dac and both balance/unbalance outputs for my hps.  Is there any real reason why I would want to flip to studio?


Here is what SPL has to say in the Phonitor 2 manual:  I actually leave my Phonitor 2 on studio level all the time since I have an external device (Sony TA or Focal Arche) connected to the RCA inputs.  Try it and see if it makes a difference for you.
.
*RCA input HiFi level / Studio level*
If you connect a HiFi audio device (e.g. a CD player) to the analog
RCA input
(18), you can amplifiy the signal from
HiFi level to studio level with DIP switch 3.
The sources are then equal in level when you switch between XLR and RCA (provided that a studio signal is pres-
ent at the XLR input).
DIP switch 3: ON = The RCA input is boosted from -10 dBV (HiFi level) to 0 dBu (studio level)


----------



## rmsanger

Gadget67 said:


> Here is what SPL has to say in the Phonitor 2 manual:  I actually leave my Phonitor 2 on studio level all the time since I have an external device (Sony TA or Focal Arche) connected to the RCA inputs.  *Try it and see if it makes a difference for you.*
> .
> *RCA input HiFi level / Studio level*
> If you connect a HiFi audio device (e.g. a CD player) to the analog
> ...



Yes it made a substantial difference in volume (positively) and sound quality (negatively).     IMO on the Phonitor E the DIP Switch 1 (gain) only impact volume levels but DIP Switch 2 impacted volumes and sound quality.  For me Dip switch 1 to +22db and Dip switch 2 to -10dBV is the optimal setting.


----------



## RobertSM

It's been awhile since I've posted in this thread.

Just as an update- I continue to be a big lover of my Phonitor X. I've upgraded my DAC to a Chord qutest. This has been a big upgrade to the standard internal DAC192 that my Phonitor X came with. I'm also running a Woo Audio WA6-SE via the RCA outs of the Phonitor X. In this configuration, per the users manual Phonitor X runs as a slave out to the Woo Audio WA6-SE. It totally bypasses the volume pot circuit and runs a ultra clean signal out using the amps impressive voltage rails. I've done listening experiments and I hear no difference between running my WA6-SE directly for the Chord qutest vs. running it through the Phonitor X! In this configuration Phonitor X acts as a preamp. Actually, with Phonitor X in the system adds, weight and dynamics to the signal. No doubt about it! I get the best of both worlds, solid-state via the Phonitor X and a high quality tube amp via the WA6-SE.

This is just a reminder that this amp to me has to be considered one of the best amps, not only for it's resolution and transparency but as for it's flexibility in being able to be the centerpiece for a very high quality system.

Just my report from the wild...


----------



## DarginMahkum

Hello all! I am either a portable (DAP or amp) or a speaker person, so never thought of getting a desktop HP setup - until now (I sometimes use the HP output of my Oppo 205). Now that I am doing much more home office, I was thinking of getting a desktop amp to get most out if my HPs.

I am not after a colored sound but dead neutral and without roll offs in the highs or lows. I just want something that can squeeze out the most out of, for example, planars like D8000 Pro. Besides that, I use only studio monitors as speakers even in my living room. So neutrality and clarity are my highest priorities.

Thus I am first looking at the pro-audio products as my first candidates, but I might also bite the bullet once and get something like Cayin HA-6A. I don't need a DAC, as I will use my portables as source (also for Qobuz streaming). HPA V281 as I understand has rolled off treble and warm which is definitely what I don't want.

So the question is, what would be your recommendation? Do you think Phonitor is the right track for me?

Thanks.


----------



## Gadget67

Been a while since I’ve posted here.  I’ve been experimenting with a couple of different DAC combinations and really like the latest using the Focal Arche as the DAC.  I’ve also added some power management (Niagara 1200 and Audioquest power cables).  Really very surprised at how much of a difference power management seems to add like more impactful bass, additional clarity and “punch” for lack of a better word.  One thing that is not subjective is that volume is louder at the same levels than before the change so clearly something is happening!  Very pleased so far.  I have temporarily moved my listening set up to the lone air conditioned room in my house so I’m a bit cramped but my wife is tolerant, thankfully!  Here’s a pic of the current set up and one of the power management when I was using my Sony TA before the Arche switch.


----------



## Grimspoon (Jul 31, 2020)

Is that a female 4-pin XLR to dual female 3-pin XLR? I didn't realize till now you could do balanced at the back of the Phonitor 2.

I've got the XE and prefer using the back panel XLR out but I feel like I'm missing out on not being able to do speaker out with the XE and have casually thought about swapping out to an X or 2.


----------



## Gadget67 (Jul 31, 2020)

Grimspoon said:


> Is that a female 4-pin XLR to dual female 3-pin XLR? I didn't realize till now you could do balanced at the back of the Phonitor 2.
> 
> I've got the XE and prefer using the back panel XLR out but I feel like I'm missing out on not being able to do speaker out with the XE and have casually thought about swapping out to an X or 2.


It is.  I ordered the cable from Moon so I could do that.  Most of my headphone cables are 4 pin XLR so when I purchased the used Phonitor 2 I ordered the cable in a two foot length.  Here’s a pic of the back from the internet.  As you can see it is labeled on the back that the outputs can be used to drive balanced headphones.  You can also add an expansion rack to the Phonitor 2 as well.  Here’s a link: https://spl.audio/expansion-rack/?lang=en


----------



## Grimspoon (Jul 31, 2020)

Gadget67 said:


> It is.  I ordered the cable from Moon so I could do that.  Most of my headphone cables are 4 pin XLR so when I purchased the used Phonitor 2 I ordered the cable in a two foot length.  Here’s a pic of the back from the internet.  As you can see it is labeled on the back that the outputs can be used to drive balanced headphones.



That's a nice option for Phonitor 2 users. I'd definitely opt for that had I ended up with a 2 rather than an XE. I bought mine used off CanuckAudioMart and had been waiting for a used Phonitor for quite some time and I wasn't super picky about which one I got. I just knew I wanted to try one.

Now that I've had the XE for some time I can't help but wonder if I should have waited for a 2 or X. In any case here's some shots of my current setup:






If you check out the back-shot you can see the Cable Matters short run XLR cables I'm using between my DAC and amp. It's worth noting that these are in fact high quality cables as noted by the words High Quality printed all over them. Nothing but the best for me. The power cables are also suspicious Amazon / pure chinesium without a hint of UL certification anywhere to be seen. That's what house insurance is for though, right?


----------



## Gadget67

Grimspoon said:


> That's a nice option for Phonitor 2 users. I'd definitely opt for that had I ended up with a 2 rather than an XE. I bought mine used off CanuckAudioMart and had been waiting for a used Phonitor for quite some time and I wasn't super picky about which one I got. I just knew I wanted to try one.
> 
> Now that I've had the XE for some time I can't help but wonder if I should have waited for a 2 or X. In any case here's some shots of my current setup:
> 
> ...


Funny!  Hope you are heavily insured...


----------



## rx79ez08

Hi all, I am wondering if anyone have tried the Phonitor XE's DAC?


----------



## 03029174

Hi 
Found an interesting review this morning https://www.headphoneer.com/spl-phonitor-xe-review/

In the conclusion the author states ...

_"It is, however, in balanced mode, that the Phonitor truly awakens.  It sounds powerful and dynamic, clear and transparent – in a very natural and organic sounding way. Simultaneously it has a smooth, sometimes velvet-like tone. It is an amplifier that is impossible to dislike. "_

The author seem to know their stuff but it seems to go against what most people say on the forum and the theoretical signal to noise ratio explanation. However, i've decided to try it for myself, i've found a CH800S balanced cable for a reasonable(ish) price so i've ordered that and will see how it goes and will report back here.

I'm staying with the XE & HD800 combo for the long term so might as well scratch that itch!


----------



## 03029174

Got the CH800S cable today and i've just had a great evening listening to my rig. Its very hard to try and compare the standard jack with the balanced cable because the time taken to swap the cable but it does feel slightly punchier but then that could be that i was listening to laid back Clapton last night and Guns and Roses tonight .

One thing i will mention is i've been 50/50 regarding the Matrix, certain recordings i liked it on while others i preferred it off. Tonight, everything i've played has sounded great and i have the crossfeed on Max with the 55deg angle.


----------



## the fool

This or phonitor xe?


----------



## 03029174

What is this?


----------



## the fool

Sorry, I mean phonitor Xe or Phonitor X?


----------



## Chesty

I went for the Phonitor XE+ (i.e. with DAC), since it had two XLR balanced headphone sockets - one of the front and one on the back.  Here’s my setup.


----------



## 03029174

looks good Chesty, here’s mine. No more upgrades, I’m perfectly happy and listening without the matrix on feels wrong to me


----------



## the fool

Do phonitor x and xe sounds different? I mean no optional dax, i am tempted to buy, but cant decide xe or x?


----------



## 03029174

I haven’t tried but don’t think they will sound different, just need to decide what connectivity options you want.




the fool said:


> Do phonitor x and xe sounds different? I mean no optional dax, i am tempted to buy, but cant decide xe or x?


----------



## Gadget67

Chesty said:


> I went for the Phonitor XE+ (i.e. with DAC), since it had two XLR balanced headphone sockets - one of the front and one on the back.  Here’s my setup.


Nice!!!  I also like the Focal Clear almost as much as my Utopia; at less than half the price it’s a screaming bargain.


----------



## Gadget67

the fool said:


> Do phonitor x and xe sounds different? I mean no optional dax, i am tempted to buy, but cant decide xe or x?


I would suggest buying a Phonitor without a DAC unless you must have an all in one device.  There are many nice DAC’s to consider and they are getting better all the time.  Otherwise all of the Phonitor models are essentially the same.  I only have direct experience with the Phonitor 2 so I can’t pick between the X or XE.  Here is a link to the SPL site comparison chart; perhaps that will help you decide but you can’t go wrong with either.
https://spl.audio/wp-content/uploads/PhonitorComparison.pdf


----------



## headphonesQC

I'm a recent owner of the Phonitor 2 and it's quite amazing with the HD800S! Now I'm just waiting to build my adapter to use the XLR outputs at the back with my headphones. Does anybody know if this output would equal the power of the balanced output on the other SPL Phonitor models?


----------



## Gadget67

headphonesQC said:


> I'm a recent owner of the Phonitor 2 and it's quite amazing with the HD800S! Now I'm just waiting to build my adapter to use the XLR outputs at the back with my headphones. Does anybody know if this output would equal the power of the balanced output on the other SPL Phonitor models?


Here Is a link to the SPL site headphone amp comparison chart.

https://spl.audio/produktuebersicht-nach-anwendung/?lang=en

i believe the power output is the same but you can do your own analysis.  What I CAN tell you is the Phonitor 2 drove my power hungry Sennheiser 600 easily and eliminated the veil that I experienced with other amps.  They never sounded better.  I purchased a two foot dual female XLR to balanced converter from Moon Audio as most of my headphone cables are balanced so I don’t have to reach around the back and that has worked well for me.  You can purchase inexpensive neutrick female to female converters from B&H if you already have a dual XLR headphone cable.  Here’s a link:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/491522-REG/Neutrik_NA3FF_XLR_Female_to_XLR.html

It’s a great amp!


----------



## headphonesQC

Gadget67 said:


> Here Is a link to the SPL site headphone amp comparison chart.
> 
> https://spl.audio/produktuebersicht-nach-anwendung/?lang=en
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed answer! 

I bought Neutrik connectors and I'll soon build the adapter. Since I'm in Canada, the Moon Audio adapter was getting quite expensive with the exchange rate, the shipping and the customs fees...


----------



## tomwoo

I have a question for users of Phonitor X/XE/E with optional DAC installed: is there a way to tell what the current sample rate is from the unit itself? I noticed there wasn't a screen or indicators for that purpose. Thanks!


----------



## kenammo

tomwoo said:


> I have a question for users of Phonitor X/XE/E with optional DAC installed: is there a way to tell what the current sample rate is from the unit itself? I noticed there wasn't a screen or indicators for that purpose. Thanks!



Hi Tom  -  my Phonitor xe (with DAC) owner's manual specifies the following available sample rates:






And I have my Windows desktop's sound properties set to my available maximum sample rate as default:





Hope this helps.


----------



## tomwoo

kenammo said:


> Hi Tom  -  my Phonitor xe (with DAC) owner's manual specifies the following available sample rates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi kenammo,

Thanks for the information. It's very helpful!

So there is no way to tell what sample rate the DAC is running, correct? With my mojo I can just look at the color of the balls. Also the playback software like Audirvana+ shows the sample rate of the DAC. Not very important but it's nice to see the DAC is playing bit-perfectly.


----------



## kenammo

tomwoo said:


> Hi kenammo,
> 
> Thanks for the information. It's very helpful!
> 
> So there is no way to tell what sample rate the DAC is running, correct? With my mojo I can just look at the color of the balls. Also the playback software like Audirvana+ shows the sample rate of the DAC. Not very important but it's nice to see the DAC is playing bit-perfectly.



No - not on the xe itself.  But I can see the real-time output (sample rate, bit perfect, etc.) during playback with my JRiver software. I'd imagine you could do the same with your Audirvana+.


----------



## tomwoo

kenammo said:


> No - not on the xe itself.  But I can see the real-time output (sample rate, bit perfect, etc.) during playback with my JRiver software. I'd imagine you could do the same with your Audirvana+.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## stuck limo

rmsanger said:


> Joined team phonitor



Can you report how well the Phonitor drives your 1266?


----------



## stuck limo

I see SPL updated their site (which really needed it) to explain how the Matrix option works with some really great demonstrations and some videos: 

https://spl.audio/en/spl-produkt/phonitor-xe/


----------



## stuck limo

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Last evening i was listening Leonard Cohen(again) and decided to try without Matrix. Clicked it back on pretty soon. I think i can't live without it anymore. So, i assume that SPL Phonitor xe will be my amp to the grave.





Gadget67 said:


> Amen, brother!  It does make a difference to me as well.  And, Leonard Cohen is my wife’s favorite!



What are your settings on the Matrix? To be honest, the Matrix does very little for me. I usually leave it off but I am willing to grow into it. I just prefer the headphone sound vs the Matrix's speaker type presentation.


----------



## stuck limo (Oct 23, 2020)

the fool said:


> Do phonitor x and xe sounds different? I mean no optional dax, i am tempted to buy, but cant decide xe or x?



The X and XE are different sounding, supposedly. SPL does not advertise it, but the XE has upgraded components and a better sound over the X. This coming from SPL themselves, who told a customer who posts at an alternate forum.

*FYI, side note here*, earlier this summer my XE VU meters died and would not operate. Then very recently within the past few weeks, they started operating again on their own. I have no idea what happened. SPL did offer to pay for shipping back to them and back to me with a fix before the VU meters started working again.

Also, I saw some people had posted the back of their amps: (excuse the dust).

Pangea Audio AC 14XL MkII / AQ Water rca / Straightwire Encore II XLR


----------



## Chesty

stuck limo said:


> What are your settings on the Matrix? To be honest, the Matrix does very little for me. I usually leave it off but I am willing to grow into it. I just prefer the headphone sound vs the Matrix's speaker type presentation.


I tend to listen with the Matrix on - Angle at 55 deg and Crossfeed at 3.  I generally listen to classical and jazz.  The Matrix is very effective with early stereo jazz, where the instrument balance is very artificial, i.e. either all left or all right.  I find these albums hard to listen to with headphones without the Matrix.


----------



## Chesty

Have any SPL owners had a problem with the paintwork?  I have noticed the lettering is rubbing off on my Phonitor xe.


----------



## GumbyDammit223 (Nov 2, 2020)

Chesty said:


> Have any SPL owners had a problem with the paintwork?  I have noticed the lettering is rubbing off on my Phonitor xe.


I personally haven't had this happen....yet.  Although others have posted that this is a common occurrence.  It would be so easy for them to simply switch from silkscreening to laser-etch and the problem is solved.  Since their panels are anodized, laser-etching looks extremely clean and _very_ professional. Or, powder-coat instead of silkscreening it.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

stuck limo said:


> What are your settings on the Matrix? To be honest, the Matrix does very little for me. I usually leave it off but I am willing to grow into it. I just prefer the headphone sound vs the Matrix's speaker type presentation.


Crossfeed 2 or 3 and Angle 55. Best part of the Matrix is that it does very little. Imo.


----------



## Gadget67

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Crossfeed 2 or 3 and Angle 55. Best part of the Matrix is that it does very little. Imo.


Agreed.  It’s noticeable when I turn it off though!


----------



## xtr4

Gadget67 said:


> Agreed.  It’s noticeable when I turn it off though!


It's very noticeable when you turn it off while listening because Matrix mode is a couple of dBs softer in volume. Also slightly narrower soundstage.

But once you've heard it, it's difficult to go back


----------



## tomwoo

GumbyDammit223 said:


> I personally haven't had this happen....yet.  Although others have posted that this is a common occurrence.  It would be so easy for them to simply switch from silkscreening to laser-etch and the problem is solved.  Since their panels are anodized, laser-etching looks extremely clean and _very_ professional.


I contacted SPL and was told  some units were cleaned with a wrong cleaner during production (after anodizing the front panels). Hopefully they realized this problem soon enough and only a small percentage of Phonitor x/xe were affected.


----------



## Chesty

tomwoo said:


> I contacted SPL and was told  some units were cleaned with a wrong cleaner during production (after anodizing the front panels). Hopefully they realized this problem soon enough and only a small percentage of Phonitor x/xe were affected.


Thanks for this.  I will now contact them to arrange repairs.  I will have to send the amp back to Germany from Hong Kong, which will mean I will likley be ampless for a month or so.


----------



## stuck limo

tomwoo said:


> I contacted SPL and was told  some units were cleaned with a wrong cleaner during production (after anodizing the front panels). Hopefully they realized this problem soon enough and only a small percentage of Phonitor x/xe were affected.



They indicated to me this did not warrant any repair work, because I asked them about mine when I sent mine in.


----------



## Chesty

stuck limo said:


> They indicated to me this did not warrant any repair work, because I asked them about mine when I sent mine in.


Are you saying they refused to swap the front facia panel under warranty?


----------



## stuck limo (Oct 30, 2020)

Chesty said:


> Are you saying they refused to swap the front facia panel under warranty?



"Refused" is a strong word, but essentially they blew it off. Here is the email I sent them (after they repaired my unit and the VU meters failed after the initial fix):

*Me*: "Also, I'm not trying to be picky here, but the lettering is clearly fading and chipping on the front of the unit in various places. The tech guys should have seen this and replaced the front or put the board in a brand new chassis."

*Focal Naim*: "As for the chassis, the warranty only covers manufacturing defects. For a 2-year-old product, it's normal that it shows some wear. "

Then I told him it's known around the forums that certain models are known for the lettering/chipping issue (and I directly stated it was a known manufacturing issue), and he basically ignored me and I didn't really want to fight with him over it, especially since they gave me a 5 year transferrable warranty and offered to repair my unit again and ship it back/forth for free.

*TO BE CLEAR*, the guy at Focal Naim I was dealing with was really nice and I'm not blaming him directly for the issue with the chassis or lack of warranty/repair. But it seems as if Focal Naim is not really concerned with the front chassis.

If you got them to acknowledge the issue and accept a repair job, good job. That didn't happen with me.

On a side note, here is what was said about my repair job:

"We changed the amplifier board, specifically because the OPX Board was burned which is a core component in controlling voltages and power delivery. Usually, this part gets damaged when hot-swapping headphones. It's hard to say specifically what caused it in this case as it could be from any number of things." [at no point did I hot-swap or anything even remotely resembling that]


----------



## tomwoo

If it's cosmetic issue like the lettering I don't think it will warrant a repair. TBH I wouldn't bother to send the amp back to Germany just for that even SPL agrees to replace the front panel.


----------



## Chesty

tomwoo said:


> If it's cosmetic issue like the lettering I don't think it will warrant a repair. TBH I wouldn't bother to send the amp back to Germany just for that even SPL agrees to replace the front panel.


Yes, it does seem like a lot of effort for limited wear at this stage.  But I am worried it will continue to worsen.  I am now very careful not to rub my thumb against the panel when flicking the switches.  Also, with Europe going back into lockdown, now is probably not the best time to send a parcel in case it gets stuck somehwere.  I might ask if they would send me a replacement panel, but I am doubtful they would agree to this.


----------



## tomwoo

Chesty said:


> Yes, it does seem like a lot of effort for limited wear at this stage.  But I am worried it will continue to worsen.  I am now very careful not to rub my thumb against the panel when flicking the switches.  Also, with Europe going back into lockdown, now is probably not the best time to send a parcel in case it gets stuck somehwere.  I might ask if they would send me a replacement panel, but I am doubtful they would agree to this.


The guy from SPL told me there were actually very few units with lettering problem out there. SPL is willing to replace the front panel of the affected units for free. Good luck!


----------



## xtiva (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi fellow Headfier hope you could help me with my Phonitor...just got this today .... love the sound but having some issue in getting into remote learning mode....


Put output to mute, VU meter went to red
Now pressed IR learning button from back of the unit but nothing seems to happen

Have pressed for more than 30 sec but unit just doesn't want to go into the learning mode and wanted to see if I am missing something here...

Thanks.


----------



## r0dd3r5

xtiva said:


> Hi fellow Headfier hope you could help me with my Phonitor...just got this today .... love the sound but having some issue in getting into remote learning mode....
> 
> 
> Put output to mute, VU meter went to red
> ...


When I set up my Phonitor X I thought it wasn't going into learning more when in fact it was. The increased brightness of the Power LED is rather subtle!

I suggest you try again and press the button you want on your remote  to lower volume and check whether the LED flashes with each press as per Quickstart guide - keep going till you get the 3 quick flashes then repeat with button to raise volume. If this still doesn't work then yes you may have a problem.  

Key thing is unlike other devices the SPL learns from the remote so do not use buttons that also operate other functions on any devices in the same room!


----------



## xtiva

r0dd3r5 said:


> When I set up my Phonitor X I thought it wasn't going into learning more when in fact it was. The increased brightness of the Power LED is rather subtle!
> 
> I suggest you try again and press the button you want on your remote  to lower volume and check whether the LED flashes with each press as per Quickstart guide - keep going till you get the 3 quick flashes then repeat with button to raise volume. If this still doesn't work then yes you may have a problem.
> 
> Key thing is unlike other devices the SPL learns from the remote so do not use buttons that also operate other functions on any devices in the same room!



Oh thanks for quick response on this.. 

still no luck.. 

how long do you need to press IR learning button for?  Also which VU meter should remote be aiming at?

Thanks.


----------



## r0dd3r5

xtiva said:


> Oh thanks for quick response on this..
> 
> still no luck..
> 
> ...


It was a while ago, I think it was only a couple of seconds.  Dim the room lights so you can see change in brightness of the power LED. Once you see this then hold remote about 6 inches in front of VUs and press first button (to lower volume) and repeat until you get 3 quick flashes on power LED. If this is all working then do the same for button to raise volume and you're done!


----------



## r0dd3r5

r0dd3r5 said:


> It was a while ago, I think it was only a couple of seconds.  Dim the room lights so you can see change in brightness of the power LED. Once you see this then hold remote about 6 inches in front of VUs and press first button (to lower volume) and repeat until you get 3 quick flashes on power LED. If this is all working then do the same for button to raise volume and you're done!


I found this video on YouTube that takes you through the process:



Hope this helps 😁


----------



## xtiva

r0dd3r5 said:


> I found this video on YouTube that takes you through the process:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps 😁




Thanks so much .. actually I followed that video before posting... looks like my unit is dud... 

1. Mute output
2. Press IR learn button from back
3. Nothing happens.....

Thanks for your help though...


----------



## xtiva (Dec 23, 2020)

r0dd3r5 said:


> I found this video on YouTube that takes you through the process:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps 😁



Oh finally it worked  thanks so much.. it looks like I did not push the IR learning button fully 

Now back to enjoying the amp 

Thanks once again


----------



## r0dd3r5

xtiva said:


> Oh finally it worked  thanks so much.. it looks like I did not push the IR learning button pully
> 
> Now back to enjoying the amp
> 
> Thanks once again


 Excellent, glad to hear that. Enjoy your amp - I'm enjoying mine 😁


----------



## xtiva (Dec 23, 2020)

r0dd3r5 said:


> Excellent, glad to hear that. Enjoy your amp - I'm enjoying mine 😁


Thank you didn't want to return this unit as this was last unit and next one is 6 weeks away....

I have upgraded from a $300 amp so i am  enjoying it immensely


----------



## tomwoo

Has anyone found the standard socket (1/4") of Phonitor xe was not perfectly aligned? I found my 1/4" headphone plug tilted ~3 degrees to the left when inserted to the socket. Thanks!


----------



## xtiva

tomwoo said:


> Has anyone found the standard socket (1/4") of Phonitor xe was not perfectly aligned? I found my 1/4" headphone plug tilted ~3 degrees to the left when inserted to the socket. Thanks!


Mine looks fine...


----------



## tomwoo

xtiva said:


> Mine looks fine...


The SPL rep said it was the first time he had ever heard of such problem. It could be due to misalignment of PCB board, but it won't affect the amp's performance...


----------



## ctop

Hi. Newbie here when it comes to desktop amp and dac setups as I'm more of an IEM guy. I recently received my Empyrean and I've been listening to it with my A&K daps. A lot of people advised me to get a proper desktop setup to maximize the potential of my headphone so I just ordered a Phonitor XE amp yesterday for this purpose.

Now my inexperienced question is, would it sound good if I connect my DAP directly to the Phonitor XE? Do any of you guys do this? 
Or should I get a DAC like RME ADI-2 DAC FS to be linked in between my laptop and amp? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stuck limo

ctop said:


> Hi. Newbie here when it comes to desktop amp and dac setups as I'm more of an IEM guy. I recently received my Empyrean and I've been listening to it with my A&K daps. A lot of people advised me to get a proper desktop setup to maximize the potential of my headphone so I just ordered a Phonitor XE amp yesterday for this purpose.
> 
> Now my inexperienced question is, would it sound good if I connect my DAP directly to the Phonitor XE? Do any of you guys do this?
> Or should I get a DAC like RME ADI-2 DAC FS to be linked in between my laptop and amp?
> ...



I connect my LG v40 to my Phonitor all the time and it works great.  Any DAP should be fine.


----------



## ctop

stuck limo said:


> I connect my LG v40 to my Phonitor all the time and it works great.  Any DAP should be fine.



Thanks. That's my original thought. Curious though as I don't read a lot of users going this route. Most I see are with a dedicated DAC in the middle of the chain. Not much options for me to try from where I am so my decisions are mostly blind buys based on reviewers and users feedback.


----------



## Chesty

ctop said:


> Hi. Newbie here when it comes to desktop amp and dac setups as I'm more of an IEM guy. I recently received my Empyrean and I've been listening to it with my A&K daps. A lot of people advised me to get a proper desktop setup to maximize the potential of my headphone so I just ordered a Phonitor XE amp yesterday for this purpose.
> 
> Now my inexperienced question is, would it sound good if I connect my DAP directly to the Phonitor XE? Do any of you guys do this?
> Or should I get a DAC like RME ADI-2 DAC FS to be linked in between my laptop and amp?
> ...


I bought my Phonitor xe with the optional built-in DAC768 and enjoy it immensely.  However, I also wanted to experience an R2R DAC and recently purchased a Denafrips Venus II.  I love both DACs, but, whereas the DAC768 is smooth and revealing, the Venus II's game is on a higher level and creates an emotive visceral connection with the music.  The size of the Venus is not much larger than the Phonitor and sits nicely underneath.  I have also connected my A&K SP2000 to the Phonitor, but don't find this as convenient as playing music from my iMac.


----------



## ctop

Cool setup! Unfortunately, the Denafrips DAC is well above my budget for a DAC. I got the Phonitor XE without the DAC768 option and I was thinking that if I connect the SP2000 direct to the Phonitor XE, I'd be in effect using the built in DAC of the SP2000. Not sure, if I make sense.


----------



## stuck limo

ctop said:


> I was thinking that if I connect the SP2000 direct to the Phonitor XE, I'd be in effect using the built in DAC of the SP2000.



That's how that works.  If there's a "line out" function on the DAP that's what you'd try to use.


----------



## xtiva (Nov 18, 2020)

ctop said:


> Cool setup! Unfortunately, the Denafrips DAC is well above my budget for a DAC. I got the Phonitor XE without the DAC768 option and I was thinking that if I connect the SP2000 direct to the Phonitor XE, I'd be in effect using the built in DAC of the SP2000. Not sure, if I make sense.



I have older SP1000 and I sometimes connect it to Phonitor using balanced line out... it works fine....  if you get AK branded cable, it is cost of a DAC  over $1000, but got mine from Ebay for around $150

being a little lazy, I am using  Bluetooth remote control.  Have both AK remote I used with AK300 and a Fiio one. It seems any Bluetooth remote works


----------



## xtiva (Nov 19, 2020)

This is how I connect SP1000 to Phonitor


----------



## ctop

What's the termination on the other end of the SP1000 cable?


----------



## xtiva

ctop said:


> What's the termination on the other end of the SP1000 cable?



Its dual 3-Pin XLR


----------



## elquixote

So, recently I was discussing with a friend some inconsistencies I found regarding the power output of the phonitor X. Perhaps this has been discussed before or if someone has clarifying info it would be much appreciated. On the SPL site there is this information of max power via xlr of 0.7 watts @ 32 ohms.





On other sites we get the max power at 2.7 watts @ 32 ohms (which seems to be what most sites list)





I do not have much knowledge around the internals of amps so could use some clarification here. I am asking because I have HE6(s) which I typically power from a speaker amp with the Phonitor as pre-amp. However when I drive them via the Phonitor XLR on max gain (dip switches) I can barely tolerate past 9am on the volume dial. I have compared to other amps like the GSX MK2 which I believe is 7 watts @ 50ohms of class A goodness, and they have a harder time powering my he6 than my phonitor does. Can someone please explain this to me? I am assuming this has to do with the Voltair tech, but don't have a clear understanding. 

Thanks!


----------



## incredulousity

ctop said:


> Hi. Newbie here when it comes to desktop amp and dac setups as I'm more of an IEM guy. I recently received my Empyrean and I've been listening to it with my A&K daps. A lot of people advised me to get a proper desktop setup to maximize the potential of my headphone so I just ordered a Phonitor XE amp yesterday for this purpose.
> 
> Now my inexperienced question is, would it sound good if I connect my DAP directly to the Phonitor XE? Do any of you guys do this?
> Or should I get a DAC like RME ADI-2 DAC FS to be linked in between my laptop and amp?
> ...


Your DAP will be fine, but the RME will be better.


----------



## gooeyrich

Beautiful looking amp.


----------



## genefruit

elquixote said:


> So, recently I was discussing with a friend some inconsistencies I found regarding the power output of the phonitor X. Perhaps this has been discussed before or if someone has clarifying info it would be much appreciated. On the SPL site there is this information of max power via xlr of 0.7 watts @ 32 ohms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the Phonitor X manual (pg 31), shows the SPL site has flipped the specs in what I'll attribute to input error on the site.


Max. Output power (at +30 dBu @ 1 kHz)
2 x 1 W at 600 Ohm impedance                                               
2 x 2 W at 300 Ohm impedance
2x 3.7 W at 120 Ohm impedance
2x 2.9 W at 47 Ohm impedance
2x 2.7 W at 32 Ohm impedance


----------



## sacguy231

Can anyone with an XE confirm - does the crossfeed/matrix setting work on both the front and rear headphone outputs?  An earlier post mentioned something about the matrix function only working on the front outputs...I'd want to use the rear outputs to reduce cable clutter. Thx!


----------



## elquixote

sacguy231 said:


> Can anyone with an XE confirm - does the crossfeed/matrix setting work on both the front and rear headphone outputs?  An earlier post mentioned something about the matrix function only working on the front outputs...I'd want to use the rear outputs to reduce cable clutter. Thx!



On the X the crossfeed function only works for the front outputs.


----------



## moemoney

sacguy231 said:


> Can anyone with an XE confirm - does the crossfeed/matrix setting work on both the front and rear headphone outputs?  An earlier post mentioned something about the matrix function only working on the front outputs...I'd want to use the rear outputs to reduce cable clutter. Thx!


I think you have to use one of the jumper setting I think it’s 4 to use the cross feed. Not sure.


----------



## Gadget67 (Dec 20, 2020)

moemoney said:


> I think you have to use one of the jumper setting I think it’s 4 to use the cross feed. Not sure.


I have a Phonitor 2.  Here is a quote from the manual:

“Phonitor Matrix activation for the XLR outputs
With DIP switch 5 the Phonitor Matrix can be activated for the XLR outputs on the rear. This is useful if you want to connect a balanced headphone to the XLR outputs.
DIP switch 5: ON = The Phonitor Matrix is activated for the XLR outputs.”

there are only two DIP switches on the XE.  Neither relates to the XLR out on the rear of the unit:

”
DIP switches
With the DIP switches (21) on the bottom of the unit the following settings can be chosen:
Level increase of the headphone output
By using the DIP switch 1 you can increase the level of the headphone outputs to better feed power-hungry headphones.
DIP switch 1: ON = The headphone output is boosted to +22 dB.
RCA input sensitivity
With DIP switch 2 you can change the sensitivity of RCA input.
DIP switch 2: ON = The analog RCA input sensitivity is changed from -10dBV (HiFi level) to 0dBu (Studio level).”


----------



## moemoney

Gadget67 said:


> I have a Phonitor 2.  Here is a quote from the manual:
> 
> “Phonitor Matrix activation for the XLR outputs
> With DIP switch 5 the Phonitor Matrix can be activated for the XLR outputs on the rear. This is useful if you want to connect a balanced headphone to the XLR outputs.
> ...


Well I have the 2, and they come with 5 switches, I didn’t realize that the X only had 2.


----------



## elquixote

moemoney said:


> Well I have the 2, and they come with 5 switches, I didn’t realize that the X only had 2.



The X comes with 5 Dip switches, the last 2 are slave thru for RCA and XLR out.


----------



## Chesty

sacguy231 said:


> Can anyone with an XE confirm - does the crossfeed/matrix setting work on both the front and rear headphone outputs?  An earlier post mentioned something about the matrix function only working on the front outputs...I'd want to use the rear outputs to reduce cable clutter. Thx!


I own an XE and can confirm that the matrix function works on both the front and rear headphone outputs.


----------



## sacguy231 (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks for the input. One more question - I've seen some disturbing reports that the silkscreen text on the faceplate has faded or rubbed off from some models.  Does this defect affect all Phonitor models?  Or are some models immune from it? That's probably the main thing keeping me from pulling the trigger


----------



## Gadget67

moemoney said:


> Well I have the 2, and they come with 5 switches, I didn’t realize that the X only had 2.


Honestly, their Phonitor line is confusing!  The XE doesn’t have XLR out; instead there are two headphone out connections but the X does have XLR out.


----------



## xtr4

Gadget67 said:


> Honestly, their Phonitor line is confusing!  The XE doesn’t have XLR out; instead there are two headphone out connections but the X does have XLR out.


That's because the X is also a preamp for speakers.


----------



## elquixote

sacguy231 said:


> Thanks for the input. One more question - I've seen some disturbing reports that the silkscreen text on the faceplate has faded or rubbed off from some models.  Does this defect affect all Phonitor models?  Or are some models immune from it? That's probably the main thing keeping me from pulling the trigger



Some people this has happened to, I have the X and have not had that problem. I usually pay attention to only really rubbing the switch and not the faceplate with my finger.


----------



## tomwoo

sacguy231 said:


> Thanks for the input. One more question - I've seen some disturbing reports that the silkscreen text on the faceplate has faded or rubbed off from some models.  Does this defect affect all Phonitor models?  Or are some models immune from it? That's probably the main thing keeping me from pulling the trigger


SPL told me this wouldn't be a problem for recently made units.


----------



## sacguy231

tomwoo said:


> SPL told me this wouldn't be a problem for recently made units.


Thanks, good to know! Looks like for most places that sell them it ships directly from manufacturer; hopefully that means it's more likely to get a newer one and not one that sat in a warehouse for 3 years


----------



## tomwoo (Dec 21, 2020)

No worries. My unit was manufactured only 4 months prior and it wasn't even shipped directly from SPL.


----------



## angpsi

Hello tomwoo, out of curiosity can you comment on differences between the Mojo and the DAC768?


----------



## xtiva (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi someone can help...  I am starting on speaker setup , first speaker and wanted to confirm if I can use Phonitor X as a pre amp for any power amp and not just powered spekaer?  Currently using integrated but would like to try dedicated power amp instead.
On the back of amp, it says Speaker output and wanted to confirm....attaching photo of the Phonitor
Thanks.


----------



## elquixote

xtiva said:


> Hi someone can help...  I am starting on speaker setup , first speaker and wanted to confirm if I can use Phonitor X as a pre amp for any power amp and not just powered spekaer?  Currently using integrated but would like to try dedicated power amp instead.
> On the back of amp, it says Speaker output and wanted to confirm....attaching photo of the Phonitor
> Thanks.



yes you can go from the speaker outs to a power amp, making the phonitor a pre-amp in that setup


----------



## xtiva

Awesome thanks for the quick reply


----------



## r0dd3r5

I can confirm too - this is how I use mine. See signature below


----------



## xtiva

r0dd3r5 said:


> I can confirm too - this is how I use mine. See signature below


Thanks once again  my kit is no where close to your amazing gear  BTW  r u using 12v trigger as well?


----------



## tomwoo

angpsi said:


> Hello tomwoo, out of curiosity can you comment on differences between the Mojo and the DAC768?


I haven't directly compared mojo and DAC768 yet. For that I need to obtain a RCA cable... But out of xe my Utopias sound much better than mojo, which I think is more suitable for driving IEMs.


----------



## angpsi (Jan 17, 2021)

tomwoo said:


> I haven't directly compared mojo and DAC768 yet. For that I need to obtain a RCA cable... But out of xe my Utopias sound much better than mojo, which I think is more suitable for driving IEMs.


Yeah, totally agree with your assessment on the Mojo, but IMO the tonality is spot on and it works much better against many other comparable low-cost devices as a DAC, I just wanted to see whether the 768 was on par or better than the Mojo in this regard because my unit doesn’t have the module and I’m contemplating about adding it to the mix.

On the same note, I’m under the impression that the Phonitor XE carries a different version of the DAC768 than all the other Phonitor models (something about 120V technology low pass filters), can anyone confirm and / or comment?


----------



## Grimspoon (Jan 17, 2021)

THE SPL PHONITOR XE REVIEW at The Headphoneer had this write-up explaining the DAC768 situation so I've quoted it here:



> *The DAC768 and DAC768xs*
> 
> If you want a built-in DAC for your Phonitor, the Phonitor xe comes with SPL´s DAC768, the Phonitor x, and Phonitor e are equipped with the “light-version” DAC768xs. Both DACs are built around the same “Velvetsound” AK4490EQ DAC chip and have an identical digital stage. They handle the same formats and sample rates.
> 
> ...



Edit: I have an XE that I bought used which includes the DAC768 but I've only tested that it works but haven't had much reason to actually use it. I use the DAC in my Sabaj D5 which is balanced out over to the Phonitor XE which I really enjoy using together.

I often look at the Phonitor X and it's features versus the XE and wonder if I'd prefer the X better. Might be a "grass is always greener" scenario though.


----------



## angpsi (Jan 17, 2021)

For me the Phonitor X was a no brainer because I can attach my desktop monitors, plus I got a really tempting price offer for my particular piece. The subject of standalone vs integrated DAC is more nuanced in the lower price range: e.g. I’ve auditioned the Questyle CMA600i on a hi-end stereo system (we’re talking Avalon speakers and MSB gear) and it really stands out against other DACs at the price range up to 1.5 a 2K. Normally I’d expect any integrated DAC to be more like a convenience rather than a standout option, but I was tempted by the analog stage SPL offers on the 768. Pity that the X can only take the 768xs, I guess that puts the lid on any thought of buying into the DAC option.


----------



## tomwoo

angpsi said:


> For me the Phonitor X was a no brainer because I can attach my desktop monitors, plus I got a really tempting price offer for my particular piece. The subject of standalone vs integrated DAC is more nuanced in the lower price range: e.g. I’ve auditioned the Questyle CMA600i on a hi-end stereo system (we’re talking Avalon speakers and MSB gear) and it really stands out against other DACs at the price range up to 1.5 a 2K. Normally I’d expect any integrated DAC to be more like a convenience rather than a standout option, but I was tempted by the analog stage SPL offers on the 768. Pity that the X can only take the 768xs, I guess that puts the lid on any thought of buying into the DAC option.


I opted for build-in DAC because I didn't have desktop DAC and using battery powered mojo wasn't very covinient. If I had a DAC probably I would choose the DAC-less version. But now I'm totally satisfied with my xe


----------



## r0dd3r5

xtiva said:


> Thanks once again  my kit is no where close to your amazing gear  BTW  r u using 12v trigger as well?


Haha, very good question, yes it's an Emotiva ET-3. I'll update my signature 😁


----------



## Deolum

Can anyone link me the difference between the Phonitor 2 and the X? I guess this has already been discussed.

Because i always only see what they cut off from the phonitor 2 and not what they added.


----------



## FYFL

RobertSM said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted in this thread.
> 
> Just as an update- I continue to be a big lover of my Phonitor X. I've upgraded my DAC to a Chord qutest. This has been a big upgrade to the standard internal DAC192 that my Phonitor X came with. I'm also running a Woo Audio WA6-SE via the RCA outs of the Phonitor X. In this configuration, per the users manual Phonitor X runs as a slave out to the Woo Audio WA6-SE. It totally bypasses the volume pot circuit and runs a ultra clean signal out using the amps impressive voltage rails. I've done listening experiments and I hear no difference between running my WA6-SE directly for the Chord qutest vs. running it through the Phonitor X! In this configuration Phonitor X acts as a preamp. Actually, with Phonitor X in the system adds, weight and dynamics to the signal. No doubt about it! I get the best of both worlds, solid-state via the Phonitor X and a high quality tube amp via the WA6-SE.
> 
> ...


I was combing through this thread as I’m interested in Phonitor X amplifier/preamp. I’m not huge SS enthusiast but some headphones undeniably need a little more current than my tube amp can provide. After trying some cheap chi-fi hyped offerings I decided to invest in something more robust and well regarded. Phonitor X looks like a good product and it has some very interesting features that might appeal to me (like Matrix).

My setup would probably look similar to what you described in your post. Having X run as a pre and use it as an alternative to tube amp on occasion that calls for it. 
I have two questions. 
One, is Matrix still pleasantly coming through your tube amp and second question, have you tried using tube amp as a preamp feeding Phonitor X? If so, what did you find? Thanks.


----------



## Deolum

Deolum said:


> Can anyone link me the difference between the Phonitor 2 and the X? I guess this has already been discussed.
> 
> Because i always only see what they cut off from the phonitor 2 and not what they added.


Okay i know it know. Had a very nice talk with the technician of SPL who told me much about the relation of hifi and studio and the nonsense of balanced in hifi. Very interesting.


----------



## xtiva

Even with so much care I have put into my Phonitor X lettering started come  off already.  Bought this last Nov...




Very disapointing but at least it will be fixed under warranty...

Now have to live with borrowed SMSL SP200,......
Until it is fixed...


----------



## tomwoo

xtiva said:


> Even with so much care I have put into my Phonitor X lettering started come  off already.  Bought this last Nov...
> 
> Very disapointing but at least it will be fixed under warranty...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that...
I got my xe last Nov too. So far the lettering is still intact. Fingers crossed!


----------



## xtiva

tomwoo said:


> I'm sorry to hear that...
> I got my xe last Nov too. So far the lettering is still intact. Fingers crossed!


Hope yours are OK .. at least it is covered under warranty and what I heard I they replace with new front panel...may be improved one?


----------



## tomwoo

xtiva said:


> Hope yours are OK .. at least it is covered under warranty and what I heard I they replace with new front panel...may be improved one?


SPL said it was because wrong cleaning agent was used on some units. The replacement front panel should be fine!


----------



## xtiva

Oh awesome thanks for the confirmation


----------



## spacelion2077

Has anyone tried to use it to drive a 1266 TC? x doesn't have that much power according to its specs


----------



## FYFL

spacelion2077 said:


> Has anyone tried to use it to drive a 1266 TC? x doesn't have that much power according to its specs


----------



## jonathan c

FYFL said:


>


It seems odd that the balanced max output ranges from 2.1x to 4.4x the unbalanced max output.


----------



## FYFL

jonathan c said:


> It seems odd that the balanced max output ranges from 2.1x to 4.4x the unbalanced max output.


I know. That’s what I found in one of the written reviews.


----------



## spacelion2077

FYFL said:


>



This is the X or the XE model?


----------



## elquixote

spacelion2077 said:


> This is the X or the XE model?


The X and the XE IIRC are the same for the exception of the faceplate and the gain options, the XE is either 0 or +23 db, there might other differences I can't remember


----------



## FYFL

spacelion2077 said:


> This is the X or the XE model?


Review was for XE. I could be wrong but amp section is more or less the same.


----------



## Deolum

spacelion2077 said:


> Has anyone tried to use it to drive a 1266 TC? x doesn't have that much power according to its specs


I wouldn't use it with too hard to drive cans. The problem is that you have to manually use the additional gain on the bottom of the device. 

This is just nasty to switch if you want to listen to a low impedance pair of headphones again. Also i found i to lose quite some soundquality when using the additional gain. The HD600 is the maximum for me i'd drive with that.


----------



## angpsi

FYFL said:


>


Hi guys, fresh onto the Phonitor X bandwagon after graduating from the SPL Auditor. Just uploaded my hands on / first impressions of the Phonitor X, along with some clarifications on the subject of power ratings.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sp...mp-preamp-red.22207/reviews#item-review-25282


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Is there any good resource on Phonitor E versus Phonitor SE? Just a bit confused between the two..


----------



## angpsi (Feb 18, 2021)

ColdsnapBry said:


> Is there any good resource on Phonitor E versus Phonitor SE? Just a bit confused between the two..


Both share the same circuit with the Phonitor x/xe but have a more simplified version of the SPL Matrix crossfeed section. Output-wise, Phonitor e has both single-ended and balanced outputs (the latter offers more power) whereas Phonitor se just has one single-ended output. DAC-wise, Phonitor x, e, and se are limited to the simpler DAC 768xs module, which is a plain vanilla DAC circuit based on the AKM4490 chip, whereas xe can carry the DAC 768 which shares the same circuit with the Director II preamp/DAC and the Mercury DAC, adding analog stage filters that are implemented with SPL’s proprietary Voltair technology (still an AKM4490-based DAC, but the analog stage makes all the difference in the world).

Between the Phonitor e and se, the former is noted as an end-of-life product, meaning that its going to be pulled out of circulation sometime soon, but to me it represents great value due to its greater range of output power capacity. Of course, the se is the only option available in the lineup that’s priced under 1K.

SPL offers a very explicit comparison table on their website, just find the webpage of the Phonitor version you’re interested in and scroll all the way to the mid-bottom.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Gadget67

ColdsnapBry said:


> Is there any good resource on Phonitor E versus Phonitor SE? Just a bit confused between the two..


Believe me; they don’t make it easy!  Best to go to directly to the SPL site and search for the models you are interested in.


----------



## xtiva

Hi All,

Anyone have experience with SPL support?  Do they generally late or ignore in replying any queries?  Sent query for getting some assistance with warranty support and no reply for a week?

Is this their general support time frame?  Supposed to high end product yet their support has been utterly disappointing.....  

Purchased brand new in Nov, in Jan lettering started come off, and now 3 weeks without my amp...... trying to get some answer from SPL without any reply...


----------



## FYFL

Not much experience really. Just several emails back and forward. They usually replied within 24hrs or less.


----------



## angpsi

xtiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone have experience with SPL support?  Do they generally late or ignore in replying any queries?  Sent query for getting some assistance with warranty support and no reply for a week?
> 
> ...


Did you use their support ticket query? https://support.spl.audio
Personally, I generally got quick replies albeit within a week's timeframe.


----------



## xtiva

angpsi said:


> Did you use their support ticket query? https://support.spl.audio
> Personally, I generally got quick replies albeit within a week's timeframe.



Yeah use their support ticket system.. 1 week .. might need to learn to be more patient...


----------



## Wladimir

Can anyone here confirm/deny that balanced output of Phonitor E has superior sound presentation than from single-ended? I just read from one review that this is the case with Phonitor XE. 
Currently I'm getting Phonitor SE, but would think about stepping up the game, if balanced is worth it. 

Thanks!


----------



## FYFL

Wladimir said:


> Can anyone here confirm/deny that balanced output of Phonitor E has superior sound presentation than from single-ended? I just read from one review that this is the case with Phonitor XE.
> Currently I'm getting Phonitor SE, but would think about stepping up the game, if balanced is worth it.
> 
> Thanks!


Which reviewer?


----------



## Wladimir

FYFL said:


> Which reviewer?


https://www.headphoneer.com/spl-phonitor-xe-review/


----------



## FYFL

Wladimir said:


> https://www.headphoneer.com/spl-phonitor-xe-review/


The only issue I see might be with driving HE-6 through SE output, which are extremely inefficient. I didn't see any real comparison between SE vs XLR. Also, he's not 100% correct. Phonitor 2 can be run balanced. It is clearly explained in manual/brochure. I've also confirmed this with SPL support. So there you go.


----------



## realmassy

Wladimir said:


> https://www.headphoneer.com/spl-phonitor-xe-review/


That’s a nice and comprehensive review, thanks for linking it. Good to see the DAC module is not just an e tra but is at least on par with some of the best DACs around...I’m really tempted


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

Has anyone here compared the Phonitor X/XE to the audio-gd Master 9?


----------



## FYFL

MusicBeforeGear said:


> Has anyone here compared the Phonitor X/XE to the audio-gd Master 9?


Someone did that on YouTube I think.


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

Thanks, yes I saw the video on YouTube, just wondering if someone could offer a second opinion.


----------



## MRHiFiReviews

Hey friends!  I hope you are all having a wonderful weekend.  I just uploaded my video and thoughts on the Phonitor XE, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## TonyRoma

Review of the X here.       https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...pl-phonitor-x-review-dac-headphone-amp.21114/


----------



## FYFL

TonyRoma said:


> Review of the X here.       https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...pl-phonitor-x-review-dac-headphone-amp.21114/


More like testing refurbished unit. Lol


----------



## Deolum (Mar 9, 2021)

FYFL said:


> The only issue I see might be with driving HE-6 through SE output, which are extremely inefficient. I didn't see any real comparison between SE vs XLR. Also, he's not 100% correct. Phonitor 2 can be run balanced. It is clearly explained in manual/brochure. I've also confirmed this with SPL support. So there you go.


How can Phonitor 2 be run balanced when it is unbalanced?

XLR output of the Phonitor X should generally be inferior to the SE output as the Phonitor 2/X/XE or whatever is unbalanced. It can create some kind of distortion though that some people seem to find pleasing, similar to that of tubes.

Thats what the guy who build this thing told me.

Personally also i wouldn't run something like a HE-6 from the Phonitor. I think it's already at it's limit with my HD250 Linear 600 ohm.


----------



## FYFL

Deolum said:


> How can Phonitor 2 be run balanced when it is unbalanced?
> 
> XLR output of the Phonitor X should generally be inferior to the SE output as the Phonitor 2/X/XE or whatever is unbalanced. It can create some kind of distortion though that some people seem to find pleasing, similar to that of tubes.
> 
> ...


I never understood the notion of using balance with not true balanced design. But what do I know. 
According to ASR all that matters is numbers. What constitutes to get those numbers is irrelevant. SMH


----------



## Deolum

FYFL said:


> I never understood the notion of using balance with not true balanced design. But what do I know.
> According to ASR all that matters is numbers. What constitutes to get those numbers is irrelevant. SMH


There is none. It was only build in because hifi people like XLR outs. 

I wonder why Amir says it's a balanced headphone amp? Is everything that includes XLR balanced for him?

Apart from that i have the absolute opposite experience from listening with it. I think it favors low to medium high impedance headphone while it doesn't feel happy with high impedance cans. Increasing the gain over 0dB creates massive distortion.

It's time for me to buy a Topping L30, A50S or A90 and see what it's all about.


----------



## Deolum

Ordered Topping D90 + A90. Lets see.

I don't like the seller. He ignored me 5 times when i asked him for the invoice of something else so i don't feel bad if i return both.


----------



## Deolum

I asked Amir if he used the 0 dB settings or the +12 dB/+22 dB/+24 dB settings.

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...nitor-x-review-dac-headphone-amp.21114/page-6

Post #104

If measurement was done in boost mode i'm not surprised by this result. I think it should measure much better in 0 dB standard gain fed by a 2V SE input signal and using SE output.

If test was already done in 0dB i'd be surprised.


----------



## FYFL

Its a chifi lobby if you ask me. If measurements they care about were the only spectrum responsible for musical enjoyment, everyone would be doing it. No tube amps would exist and tube mics would be thing of the past. Ridiculous cult imo.

I use L30 for testing stuff on my basement bench. Not bad for money. Got its own issues. Including QC.


----------



## Ken G

Deolum said:


> I asked Amir if he used the 0 dB settings or the +12 dB/+22 dB/+24 dB settings.
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...nitor-x-review-dac-headphone-amp.21114/page-6
> 
> ...


Apparently measurements of the Phonitor XE variant have been done recently with much better results.

https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/measurements-of-spl-phonitor-xe-headphoneamp/


----------



## Deolum

Ken G said:


> Apparently measurements of the Phonitor XE variant have been done recently with much better results.
> 
> https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/measurements-of-spl-phonitor-xe-headphoneamp/


How much better is it? 

It seems like he used XLR In & Outputs + high gain too. I'd really love to see a test in normal gain with SE inputs and outputs.


----------



## Deolum

FYFL said:


> Its a chifi lobby if you ask me. If measurements they care about were the only spectrum responsible for musical enjoyment, everyone would be doing it. No tube amps would exist and tube mics would be thing of the past. Ridiculous cult imo.
> 
> I use L30 for testing stuff on my basement bench. Not bad for money. Got its own issues. Including QC.


Honestly i have no problems with measurements but i have a problem when a 100% sciencebased website calls an unbalanced amp with balanced outputs balanced and nobody in the whole comment section cares about it. Meanwhile Amir obviously didn't even take time to look at the manual and see there are different gains.


----------



## tomwoo

I couldn't care less about measurements. If measurements were that important all those companies making headphone amps would go bankrupt except Topping.


----------



## Deolum

tomwoo said:


> I couldn't care less about measurements. If measurements were that important all those companies making headphone amps would go bankrupt except Topping.


Thats not true. Massive marketing and a shiny name is enough to make profit in the audioworld.


----------



## Ken G

Deolum said:


> How much better is it?
> 
> It seems like he used XLR In & Outputs + high gain too. I'd really love to see a test in normal gain with SE inputs and outputs.


I couldn't tell if he used high gain or not but the XE headphone SINAD output of 111 is extremely good and matched what Amir had for the pre-amp output (Amir had around 100 for the headphone output SINAD of the X). The dynamic range measurement was over 132db which differed from Amir's measurement of 104db.


----------



## FYFL

tomwoo said:


> I couldn't care less about measurements. If measurements were that important all those companies making headphone amps would go bankrupt except Topping.


If topping’s L30 wasn’t blowing headphones up, maybe. Again, music creators don’t count zeros, neither should we. What we hear is the ultimate test and out enjoyment is an ultimate testament to product credibility.


----------



## Ken G

Deolum said:


> I asked Amir if he used the 0 dB settings or the +12 dB/+22 dB/+24 dB settings.
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...nitor-x-review-dac-headphone-amp.21114/page-6
> 
> ...


Looks like he tested it with the +12 db boost - dip switch 2 turned on.


----------



## Deolum

Ken G said:


> Looks like he tested it with the +12 db boost - dip switch 2 turned on.


Thanks i replied. Should be actually +22 db.


----------



## Deolum

That means the test is totally useless unless you plan to use it in boost mode. If you plan to use it in boost mode for harder to drive cans i can confirm the measurements and say you should rather look for another amp.


----------



## Deolum

SPL replied. Hope we see a retest.


----------



## acguitar84

One reply (from one of Amir's loyal disciples) on the ASR site (in the SPL thread) made me chuckle.

"If you send a unit in for testing, then Amir will give you an opportunity to discuss what he finds before publishing the review. If a member sends it, then he doesn't. His time is too valuable."

His time is too valuable? lol. The internet, you gotta love it!


In any event I agree with Deolum. I hope SPL sends a new unit and it gets a new and fair retest. For whatever that information is really worth in the long run.


----------



## Deolum

acguitar84 said:


> One reply (from one of Amir's loyal disciples) on the ASR site (in the SPL thread) made me chuckle.
> 
> "If you send a unit in for testing, then Amir will give you an opportunity to discuss what he finds before publishing the review. If a member sends it, then he doesn't. His time is too valuable."
> 
> ...


Lol i stumbled over the exact same post. He's like a god for them.


----------



## FYFL

Cult.


----------



## Ken G (Nov 6, 2021)

I really appreciate what Amir does (albeit sometimes rather sloppily) but some of the folks over there take it way too far.  I have to laugh at the fact that if an Amp or DAC doesn't score 115+ SINAD someone will inevitably post "I was just about to buy that Amp, but luckily I saw these measurements." I thought the Jotunheim he just reviewed measured really impressively (A 113 SINAD for the amp part!) and but not good enough for most of the posters.
There is a lot more to amps and DACs than just SINAD scores.

I have a THX 789 that scored awesome and sounds completely boring & sterile with my HD800 (SDR Mod). Measurements wouldn't be able to show that.


----------



## FYFL

Good thing they don’t do any pro gear testing as it would destroy art of music. 
Thank God for all those musicians and gear makers that look for color, tone, authenticity. 
Or legendary mics like this would never get approval from that cultist mindset/mentality. Lol





Manley Ref. Gold tube mic.


----------



## Ken G (Mar 12, 2021)

FYFL said:


> Good thing they don’t do any pro gear testing as it would destroy art of music.
> Thank God for all those musicians and gear makers that look for color, tone, authenticity.
> Or legendary mics like this would never get approval from that cultist mindset/mentality. Lol
> 
> ...


LOL, long-time ASR reader Adele refuses to perform at her next set of concerts unless her mic's have a measured SINAD of 116 or greater.......


----------



## angpsi (Apr 13, 2021)

Deolum said:


> SPL replied. (...)


Been away for a while, but coming back to find this was priceless!! https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...w-dac-headphone-amp.21114/page-10#post-705322 Btw good job @Deolum keeping your head cool and taking the time to challenge Amir's findings!

On a different note, what HPs would you guys consider to be the better match for the Phonitor? Looking for an upgrade path from the HD600, so far I've auditioned the HD800, the Arya, the Audeze LCD2 pre-fazor and the Clear OG plus I do own the HiFiMan X Massdrop Model XX, but I'm still left wanting... My guess would be a pair of dynamic cans that can be driven sufficiently from the SE output. LCD2 sounded nice but no highs, HEDDphone sounds interesting but I'm totally intimidated by its sheer bulk!

Any takes?


----------



## stuck limo

FYFL said:


> Cult.


I like the guy in the thread that said he liked the Phonitor but since it's not recommended by Amir now he doesn't like it.


----------



## elwappo99

angpsi said:


> Been away for a while, but coming back to find this was priceless!! https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...w-dac-headphone-amp.21114/page-10#post-705322 Btw good job @Deolum keeping your head cool and taking the time to challenge Amir's findings!
> 
> On a different note, what HPs would you guys consider to be the better match for the Phonitor? Looking for an upgrade path from the HD600, so far I've auditioned the HD800, the Arya, the Audeze LCD2 pre-fazor and the Clear OG plus I do own the HiFiMan X Massdrop Model XX, but I'm still left wanting... My guess would be a pair of dynamic cans that can be driven sufficiently from the SE output. LCD2 sounded nice but no highs, HEDDphone sounds interesting but I'm totally intimidated by its sheer bulk!
> 
> Any takes?



Kind of an odd review. He later states the gain switches were on. In my listening, it's best to keep all the gain switches off. Also, no surprise on the DAC. It doesn't sound very good. I also didn't see a discussion on whether or not the matrix was set on. 


What didn't you like about each of these headphones and what were you hoping to get? TBH you've run quite a gamut of cans in terms of frequency response and presentation, so I'm surprised there's nothing you liked in there. The X seems to work much better with dynamic headphones than planars and the power it tilted to higher impedance headphones whereas the Audio-GD Master 9 tends to do well with planars.


----------



## claud W

I like using my HD 600s and Norne Draug 3 headphone cable with my Phonitor E. Gives the 600s a fuller sound and better bass. Cheapist headphone that Norne sells. Get it  with XLR 4 pin balanced to get your money's worth from your SPL.


----------



## angpsi

elwappo99 said:


> (...) What didn't you like about each of these headphones and what were you hoping to get? TBH you've run quite a gamut of cans in terms of frequency response and presentation, so I'm surprised there's nothing you liked in there.


Honestly it baffles me as well! And to make matters worse, on a meeting with friends we A/B'd with my stereo setup in real time, feeding the Phonitor from the Tape Out function of my ATC SIA2-150, and we found that basically all of these headphones were tonally correct, at least compared with my ATC SCM20sl! Made me realise that we're basically nitpicking when we argued about tonality, technicalities etc, but the question still remains... In the past I've had the chance to live with the Final D8000 while I also auditioned behemoths like the HiFiMan Susvara and the JPS Labs Abyss, so maybe I'm spoiled by that reminiscence.

Say we go by impedance, is there an 120 Ohm dynamic headphone worth mentioning to exploit the X at its full output potential?


----------



## angpsi

claud W said:


> I like using my HD 600s and Norne Draug 3 headphone cable with my Phonitor E. Gives the 600s a fuller sound and better bass. Cheapist headphone that Norne sells. Get it  with XLR 4 pin balanced to get your money's worth from your SPL.


Sounds a lot like my HD600 with the Onso hpct_03_ub63 cable; so you're saying that out of all the HPs in your very wide inventory, you'd rather use the Phonitor with the HD600?


----------



## tomwoo

Currently using my small form factor PC as a transporter/streamer for my xe. Very curious about how big the improvement in SQ would be if I substitute that with a dedicated transporter/streamer? I know some of those things are prohibitive expensive and cost way more than xe itself, so I'm only interested in cheap ones. Thanks!
Tom


----------



## claud W

angpsi said:


> Sounds a lot like my HD600 with the Onso hpct_03_ub63 cable; so you're saying that out of all the HPs in your very wide inventory, you'd rather use the Phonitor with the HD600?


I also use it with my DNA Stratus, but most of the time I use my HD 800S with a Norne S3 8 wire. The SPL Phonitor E is the amp for my computer headphone system fed by my Matrix DAC. There is a headphone rack with two headphones on it. One is a ZMF Eikon and the other is my HD600. I applaud you for your HD 600. Since you did not buy a HD 650, you must have a good ear.


----------



## FYFL

stuck limo said:


> I like the guy in the thread that said he liked the Phonitor but since it's not recommended by Amir now he doesn't like it.


I have Amir approved Topping L30 and disgraced SPL Phonitor2. Guess which one I am using in my reference rig, and which amp is down below with the basement rats???


----------



## Galapac

Why doesn’t Amir review the Phonitor XE?
I love mine for all of the reasons why it is different from my tube amp and do not need a science based review to tell me otherwise.
Free thinkers are sometimes a rarity in this hobby.
Enjoy what sounds good to you and try not to be swayed by others.


----------



## spacelion2077 (Apr 13, 2021)

Galapac said:


> Why doesn’t Amir review the Phonitor XE?
> I love mine for all of the reasons why it is different from my tube amp and do not need a science based review to tell me otherwise.
> Free thinkers are sometimes a rarity in this hobby.
> Enjoy what sounds good to you and try not to be swayed by others.


Probably because he doesn't have access to one. I admire Amir for letting the number to speak for themselves and he has done an impartial job so far. Whether you believe measurement or not, it's up to your own personal taste. It's interesting to note ASR and Head Fi members have two different mentality. ON ASR, measurement is everything. On Head Fi, measurement don't mean anything. To me, I love Topping A90 and a good tube amp from Cayin. They are both great, one has the best measurement, one does not. I let my ears decide what's good for my music library.


----------



## stuck limo

FYFL said:


> I have Amir approved Topping L30 and disgraced SPL Phonitor2. Guess which one I am using in my reference rig, and which amp is down below with the basement rats???


Do you even measure, bro?


----------



## FYFL

stuck limo said:


> Do you even measure, bro?


Can you hear music bro?


----------



## stuck limo

FYFL said:


> Can you hear music bro?


The music gets in the way of the numbers,  bro.


----------



## FYFL

stuck limo said:


> The music gets in the way of the numbers,  bro.


Right.


----------



## angpsi

claud W said:


> I also use it with my DNA Stratus, but most of the time I use my HD 800S with a Norne S3 8 wire. The SPL Phonitor E is the amp for my computer headphone system fed by my Matrix DAC. There is a headphone rack with two headphones on it. One is a ZMF Eikon and the other is my HD600. I applaud you for your HD 600. Since you did not buy a HD 650, you must have a good ear.


Did own both the HD600/650 and I almost let go of the 600 over the 650. Fortunately I stumbled onto the Onso cable, which was something that turned the tables on the HD650 by giving the 600 a much needed extension on the low end while still maintaining clarity and extension in the highs. Only problem is that since I got the Phonitor X I get this distinct and persisting feeling that it's a much more potent amp than the HD600 can cope with.

Honestly, my Auditor was a much more effortless combo with the HD600, as well as my friend's modded HD800, and I kinda miss this fuss-free synergy; however, there's no mistake that the Phonitor is the (much) better amp overall, hence my restlessness towards upgrading...


----------



## angpsi

tomwoo said:


> Currently using my small form factor PC as a transporter/streamer for my xe. Very curious about how big the improvement in SQ would be if I substitute that with a dedicated transporter/streamer? I know some of those things are prohibitive expensive and cost way more than xe itself, so I'm only interested in cheap ones. Thanks!
> Tom


Do you have a standalone DAC or are you using your PC for both purposes? It's a whole different game if you do the latter; any good standalone DAC will make all the difference in the world in any system and especially with the Phonitor, which I find rather revealing and unforgiving. For an all-in-one on the cheap side (i.e. DAC plus streamer), perhaps you'd be all set with a used Auralic Aries Mini along with a linear power supply. 

If you got a DAC, then we're talking solely about adding a dedicated USB streamer to feed your DAC. In that case, if you are open to experimentation, you can get significant upgrade value on the cheap from tinkering with a Music Player Daemon (commonly known as MPD) headless streamer on low-energy platforms such as the Odroid C2 or the Raspberry Pi2/3. Linear power supplies (i.e. LPS) will also do audible wonders in the end result. Lots of free MPD-based OS to choose from, Volumio being one of the most widely suggested for ease of use. Someone also told me to check out Euphony (paid) but I haven't had any experience with it myself.

Personally, I'm running Archphile on an Odroid C2 and the difference from my MacBook Pro Late 2015 / Audirvana is significantly more than audible —basically rendering a pitch-black background which is perceived as a more holographic rendering of space. I also auditioned several LPS and each of them had a marked difference in the end result, mostly by adding body and extension to the music but with a different signature according to each design implementation (Chi-fi will give you most slam but less detail and coherency). 

I got this tip from a reviewer friend of mine and I haven't looked back since, albeit if you choose to go the Archphile way it can be a little intimidating setting it up at first (just follow the instructions to the letter).


----------



## wawatusi

acguitar84 said:


> One reply (from one of Amir's loyal disciples) on the ASR site (in the SPL thread) made me chuckle.
> 
> "If you send a unit in for testing, then Amir will give you an opportunity to discuss what he finds before publishing the review. If a member sends it, then he doesn't. His time is too valuable."
> 
> ...





When I first got into these "things" I was impressed with Amir and ASW's "objective and scientific reviews" but then I noticed ego always came first over science.  his time too valuable?  Isn't that's what he and his site is for.  

Guy tests an unknown sourced "refurbished"  unit that turned out not to have the DAC stated and a several year old model. Then he bitches that it's spl's fault for locating the dip switches on the bottom because he didn't read the manual first to figure out the gain was set too high and the minions there seem to rally around his "god status".  


Whether SPL sends a new unit or not, the whole notion he would take a used/refurbished unit of old and unknown origin, not read the manual to make sure its set correctly makes me question the scientific validity of all his tests at this point.


----------



## FYFL

Not ego. Arrogance.


----------



## spacelion2077 (Apr 14, 2021)

Seems like I'll be the very few defending Amir here. The unit Amir received is manufacturer refurbished which means the unit was approved by SPL when it went into the market. If we are the buyer of this unit, we don't expect it sounds worse or different than the new ones.

I don't really get the ego from him. He does his job for free and has no issue giving praises to high end products like HD800s and Focal Utopia when the number stands up. It's bad sportsmanship to criticize someone's opinion when that person gives an honest evaluation for a product you just happen to like.


----------



## Galapac

wawatusi said:


> When I first got into these "things" I was impressed with Amir and ASW's "objective and scientific reviews" but then I noticed ego always came first over science.  his time too valuable?  Isn't that's what he and his site is for.
> 
> Guy tests an unknown sourced "refurbished"  unit that turned out not to have the DAC stated and a several year old model. Then he bitches that it's spl's fault for locating the dip switches on the bottom because he didn't read the manual first to figure out the gain was set too high and the minions there seem to rally around his "god status".
> 
> ...


Points well taken. 
And to another member's post about the differences between ASR and Head-Fi users...its not all black and white.
Measurement is indeed everything to an ASR follower and I have not seen one say otherwise on their site,  but to a Head-Fi user I do not think that measurements do not mean anything.
Not to pigeon hole Head-Fi users but I think most take into account measurements but its not the begin and ending of a product. 
Measurements are only part of the equation. It can help in buying that next product but it comes down to how your ears perceive that piece of audiophile equipment that Head-Fi owners put emphasis on. 
That is what is unmeasurable and varies from person to peorson...the human condition..and being physical/analog beings, will always be.


----------



## tomwoo

angpsi said:


> Do you have a standalone DAC or are you using your PC for both purposes? It's a whole different game if you do the latter; any good standalone DAC will make all the difference in the world in any system and especially with the Phonitor, which I find rather revealing and unforgiving. For an all-in-one on the cheap side (i.e. DAC plus streamer), perhaps you'd be all set with a used Auralic Aries Mini along with a linear power supply.
> 
> If you got a DAC, then we're talking solely about adding a dedicated USB streamer to feed your DAC. In that case, if you are open to experimentation, you can get significant upgrade value on the cheap from tinkering with a Music Player Daemon (commonly known as MPD) headless streamer on low-energy platforms such as the Odroid C2 or the Raspberry Pi2/3. Linear power supplies (i.e. LPS) will also do audible wonders in the end result. Lots of free MPD-based OS to choose from, Volumio being one of the most widely suggested for ease of use. Someone also told me to check out Euphony (paid) but I haven't had any experience with it myself.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions, I'll definitely look into MPD. I'm using the built in DAC of Phonitor xe (DAC768) and Roon for my music library. So it would be great if the streamer could be used as a Roon endpoint.


----------



## wawatusi (Apr 14, 2021)

Galapac said:


> Points well taken.
> And to another member's post about the differences between ASR and Head-Fi users...its not all black and white.
> Measurement is indeed everything to an ASR follower and I have not seen one say otherwise on their site,  but to a Head-Fi user I do not think that measurements do not mean anything.
> Not to pigeon hole Head-Fi users but I think most take into account measurements but its not the begin and ending of a product.
> ...





Oh I think there are plenty of audio kooks who believe in sorcery, I mean there is a market right, for a $250 audio quest standard power cable, but yeah,  scientific measurement is not a be all end all to what sounds good to an individual, we all hear differently and have preferences.  I take issue with the arrogance yet unscientific approach to a scientific measurement of equipment then getting all offended when challenged.


----------



## wawatusi

spacelion2077 said:


> Seems like I'll be the very few defending Amir here. The unit Amir received is manufacturer refurbished which means the unit was approved by SPL when it went into the market. If we are the buyer of this unit, we don't expect it sounds worse or different than the new ones.
> 
> I don't really get the ego from him. He does his job for free and has no issue giving praises to high end products like HD800s and Focal Utopia when the number stands up. It's bad sportsmanship to criticize someone's opinion when that person gives an honest evaluation for a product you just happen to like.




The SPL from what I read on that thread was not a manufacturer refurb and the thoughts were the reseller either lied or misrepresented the unit and that it was either an old used unit sold as a refurb or a third party refurb.  The arrogance and ego I felt was when he seemed very taken aback because he did not read the manual and tested a dubious refurbished old model and harped on where the dip switches should have been.  Also the notion "he's too busy" was very off putting. 

To be fair to him, it's his sycophants that seem far worse.  But to your sportsmanship comment.  Yes I own a current model phonitor 2 and enjoy it immensely but I am not a fan boy of the product and will probable swap trade sell it in a year or so when something else catches my attention. This wasn't his first review of a product that left me scratching my head on the "Scientific method" used.  To me testing a unit,  a known refurbished unit, that is from a dubious source and of dubious status and to proclaim it as an example of a new, modern edition manufactured warrantied unit, is far more "bad sportsmanship" than my taking exception to their scientific methodology. 


The evaluation was not of a current unit but one that seems to be quite old and most likely monkeyed around with.  Seems not a fair review.


----------



## r0dd3r5

spacelion2077 said:


> Seems like I'll be the very few defending Amir here. The unit Amir received is manufacturer refurbished which means the unit was approved by SPL when it went into the market. If we are the buyer of this unit, we don't expect it sounds worse or different than the new ones.
> 
> I don't really get the ego from him. He does his job for free and has no issue giving praises to high end products like HD800s and Focal Utopia when the number stands up. It's bad sportsmanship to criticize someone's opinion when that person gives an honest evaluation for a product you just happen to like.


The unit tested was advertised as "manufacturer refurbished", however SPL said they have no record of this.  They also indicated that the unit had been represented as having the newer DAC768xs module when it actually contained the older DAC192 module.  

The owner of this unit stated:
 "I think it is a used unit the dealer sold as manufacturer refurbished. Plain and simple - the dealer misrepresented the unit.

It has been returned to the dealer and I am pursuing getting my money back."


----------



## angpsi (Apr 14, 2021)

spacelion2077 said:


> Seems like I'll be the very few defending Amir here. The unit Amir received is manufacturer refurbished which means the unit was approved by SPL when it went into the market. If we are the buyer of this unit, we don't expect it sounds worse or different than the new ones.
> 
> I don't really get the ego from him. He does his job for free and has no issue giving praises to high end products like HD800s and Focal Utopia when the number stands up. It's bad sportsmanship to criticize someone's opinion when that person gives an honest evaluation for a product you just happen to like.


As far as the unit is concerned, @r0dd3r5 covers everything with his post right above. I also agree that this thread shouldn't turn into a general bashing of Amir's musings; after all, measurements do represent an objective reality albeit within the limits of an overarching hypothesis and the implementation of the experiment that corresponds to it. Still, there are several reasons not to like what's happened with Amir's review on a more grounded basis. Apologies for this extended post, but I will try to offer my argument as concisely as possible.

For the first part, I understand that the whole mentality behind ASR is that measurements stand as an objective tool to assert audio quality in a component. This is true for many designers in the field who measure first and tune second, if at all. History has shown, however, that measurements alone don't necessarily correspond to a predeterminable outcome. For example, Rockna somehow managed to produce three different iterations of the rightfully acclaimed Wavedream DAC: one friend of mine has the mk1 and another ran through the upgrade path from mk2 to mk3. We've listened to all of them repeatedly over time on their own, very much comparable, reference-grade systems. Mk1 was wearing MSB modules and sounded fantastic right off the bat; mk2 was wearing Rockna's iteration of these modules and measured great but sounded dull, or at least notably inferior to mk1; mk3 with newer Rockna modules also measured great and managed to sound very close to mk1, yet none of the latter managed the level of transparency and dynamics of the mk1 with the MSB modules. All of these iterations were designed and developed by the same person, Nicolae Jitariu, who also worked for MSB on the development of the original modules. All of them were aiming for the same measurements, which —to my knowledge— were Jitariu's primary concern. Go figure. The same applies to the Phonitor: after doing some research of my own, I found that the Phonitor exists in two iterations, due to a silent upgrade that SPL performed in order to integrate a power protection circuit. While I'd guess the design objectives of these units remain the same, it would also make sense if they measured differently —and I'd blame SPL if I ever found that an older unit represents poorer value against a newer one given that they both circulate in the second-hand market without publicly accessible clarifications (e.g. mk I vs. mk II). That being said, I believe it's common practice to silently upgrade models without further clarifications; just look at the frequency Audeze does this with their stuff and weep!

Now for the second part. While Amir's methodology remains a constant, the review itself was arguably found lacking in terms of cross-checking and corroboration. Indeed, when an experiment shows results that stray from the norm, it is only reasonable to look for flaws and cross-check. On this part I believe that SPL has a solid argument, especially given that a lot of people rushed to debase the Phonitor according to Amir's findings, with the notable exception of @Deolum. Amir didn't just offer plain numbers, he offered an opinion based on those numbers. While these numbers may correspond to an objective truth, Amir's opinion was offered as an extended generalisation that degraded the whole of the current Phonitor lineup. While I respect Amir's consistency, I do not overlook the fact that he offered a public review of the Phonitor X line based on a very particular unit, to say the least. In the past, I found myself in a similar situation when I was reviewing the Meze Rai Penta: I found the tonality rather quirky while the rest of the crowd were raving about 'how natural it sounds'. Instead of posting my impressions, I immediately contacted Meze and asked if they could check my unit for consistency. They did, and confirmed that it was true to spec. I then moved to post my review, feeling confident enough to express my reservations. I'd expect a person with the reputation and recognition that Amir enjoys to have at least done the same.

Overall, I would agree that "it's bad sportsmanship to criticize someone's opinion when that person gives an honest evaluation for a product (...)" but in this case I believe that Amir definitely stepped out of boundaries; first for not looking into the minute details that might have made a difference (e.g. the dip switches which, btw, are there because they are directly attached to the board) and second for not cross-checking with other reviewers, or even SPL, to corroborate his findings. Finally, it would just be nice of him if he just accepted these missteps and offered to repeat the review by actually _asking_ SPL to send him a review unit instead of complaining how SPL didn't offer to provide it themselves; certainly comes off as arrogant, if you ask me.


----------



## FYFL (Apr 14, 2021)

Those measurements purists would end Bernie Grundman’s career......  if they had their way.

Fortunately, people who benefit from labor of love those industry gurus produced over many, many decades, care about music not sine waves and zeros.

At the end. You can build a “kult” based system that is a suggested as being “clean” “low noise” and “linear” or build your personal audio nirvana based on your own preferences that let you enjoy music the way you want it.

Video with “crazy” people who actually listen to music (skip to Bernie G. around 5mins in):



“Use your ears”:


----------



## stuck limo

angpsi said:


> Fortunately I stumbled onto the Onso cable, which was something that turned the tables on the HD650 by giving the 600 a much needed extension on the low end while still maintaining clarity and extension in the highs.



Do you have a link for this cable?


----------



## angpsi (Apr 14, 2021)

stuck limo said:


> Do you have a link for this cable?


Got it from Amazon.jp totally fuss-free purchase, import fees included at checkout.  https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B01G1572SK/

Onso Project official site: http://www.onsoproject.com
Onso Project's blog w/ details about all the experimentation behind their designs: http://onsoproject.blogspot.com
Onso is an offspring of Hisago Densai Ltd. who make their own Ohno Continuous Casting cables (PCOCC, which is the equivalent to Furukawa's UPOCC). They also got a hi-end stereo system cable line under the Gourd brand: http://www.gourdproduct.com


----------



## stuck limo

angpsi said:


> Got it from Amazon.jp totally fuss-free purchase, import fees included at checkout.  https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B01G1572SK/
> 
> Onso Project official site: http://www.onsoproject.com
> Onso Project's blog w/ details about all the experimentation behind their designs: http://onsoproject.blogspot.com
> Onso is an offspring of Hisago Densai Ltd. who make their own Ohno Continuous Casting cables (PCOCC, which is the equivalent to Furukawa's UPOCC). They also got a hi-end stereo system cable line under the Gourd brand: http://www.gourdproduct.com



Delivered to USA: "Your selected delivery location is beyond seller's shipping coverage for this item. Please choose a different delivery location or purchase from another seller." 

Looks like I'll have to go another avenue.


----------



## angpsi

stuck limo said:


> Delivered to USA: "Your selected delivery location is beyond seller's shipping coverage for this item. Please choose a different delivery location or purchase from another seller."
> 
> Looks like I'll have to go another avenue.


Ouch! I'd have thought that JP and US had a solid trade relationship... With EU everything works just fine, albeit w/ import fees.


----------



## stuck limo

angpsi said:


> Ouch! I'd have thought that JP and US had a solid trade relationship... With EU everything works just fine, albeit w/ import fees.


It's totally fine,  not crucial. I'll find out elsewhere or get a more exotic cable. No big whoop.  I appreciate the help tho.


----------



## xtiva

There is so much more aspects to a audio equipment than pure measurement... i believe.  Phonitor might not measure as well as other cheaper amp, eg. Topping A90 or Drop THX amp, both have owned personally, Phonitor definitely gives me far more pleasure in enjoying my Music!!!   Whatever the measurement equipment has if you personally do not enjoy the personality of that particular audio equipment, it is not for you and move on to look for another equipment that suits you. 

Phonitor has been my end game amp so far, heard a lot more expensive high-end equipment, Luxman, McIntosh, Benchmark, Violetric, Headamp, Simaudio etc and so on but they just were not for my musical taste...  I am newbie to audio world but one thing I have learnt is that, review can only guide you what to expect from the equipment but when deciding a equipment,  ultimately I have to personally like the equipment.

my 5 cent


----------



## Terriero

I will take a seat here


----------



## Jetblack08 (Apr 25, 2021)

angpsi said:


> Been away for a while, but coming back to find this was priceless!! https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...w-dac-headphone-amp.21114/page-10#post-705322 Btw good job @Deolum keeping your head cool and taking the time to challenge Amir's findings!
> 
> On a different note, what HPs would you guys consider to be the better match for the Phonitor? Looking for an upgrade path from the HD600, so far I've auditioned the HD800, the Arya, the Audeze LCD2 pre-fazor and the Clear OG plus I do own the HiFiMan X Massdrop Model XX, but I'm still left wanting... My guess would be a pair of dynamic cans that can be driven sufficiently from the SE output. LCD2 sounded nice but no highs, HEDDphone sounds interesting but I'm totally intimidated by its sheer bulk!
> 
> Any takes?


As one who owns the Phonitor X and the Hifiman Arya, I can't imagine a more beautiful pairing. I am convinced given the right amount of power nothing beats the Arya. At first I was listening with dip switches 1 and 2 in high gain and was unsure about the results. After reading a few post, I got the idea to use dip switches 1, 2, and 4 as I mainly listen through balanced output. Now I can't wait to get home from work to listen to my music. As for my DACS, I switch between the S.M.S.L. su-8 and the Sabaj D5. Not sure which I like better as the su-8 seems cleaner with no coloration but the D5 seems warmer with micro details a little more apparent. I also own the Focal Elear, Elex, Clear, DT 1990, Sundara, and Senn hd 660s. I have yet to try any of the others because I am stuck on the Arya with the Phonitor X. Power is the name of the game with the Arya.


----------



## Terriero

Jetblack08 said:


> As one who owns the Phonitor X and the Hifiman Arya, I can't imagine a more beautiful pairing. I am convinced given the right amount of power nothing beats the Arya. At first I was listening with dip switches 1 and 2 in high gain and was unsure about the results. After reading a few post, I got the idea to use dip switches 1, 2, and 4 as I mainly listen through balanced output. Now I can't wait to get home from work to listen to my music. As for my DACS, I switch between the S.M.S.L. su-8 and the Sabaj D5. Not sure which I like better as the su-8 seems cleaner with no coloration but the D5 seems warmer with micro details a little more apparent. I also own the Focal Elear, Elex, Clear, DT 1990, Sundara, and Senn hd 660s. I have yet to try any of the others because I am stuck on the Arya with the Phonitor X. Power is the name of the game with the Arya.


I'm interested in Beyer and Senn pairings


----------



## FYFL

Terriero said:


> I'm interested in Beyer and Senn pairings


It’s a voltage gain amp. It should be fine with all these high Ohms headphones, brother. Not sure that it’s going to replace magic that good tube amp can provide but for SS ....... it’s pretty awesome.


----------



## xtiva

I am using Sennheiser HD800 with Phonitor X and custom built  KT150 SET tube amp...(using Brimar 6L6LGA tube now)

I still love the sound of Phonitor, cleaner tighter bass and with still exceptional detail and sound stage ...

BUT tube amp just has its magic... Mallow sparkly treble.... but with little looser bass...

As a classical music listener, tube amp wins when listening to rise wind instrument but Phonitor wins when tight bass is required like Cello... loving both amp...

Believe HD800 just pairs very well with Tube amp though..IMHO


----------



## bvhme

I have a Phonitor X now, and I've been listening to it for a few days now. I'll come up with some impressions of it soon, however I have an issue that I'd love to ask you about.

When I plug my copper Beyerdynamic Audiophile XLR4 cable into the amp there is some crazy (and loud) interference going on. I suspect it has something to do with the cable being shielded and the amp not connecting the shield to the ground but I don't really know. The cable works on my other amps.

I'm listening to my Denon AH-D9200 and I thought the sound was a bit sterile so I thought let's swap cables, I've tried the Denon stock cable (SPC) and it seemed like an improvement but not there yet. So I tried the Beyerdynamic cable hoping that would work. I sadly don't have any other copper cables with 3.5mm plugs here 

Any similar experiences from anyone here? Any solutions?


----------



## elwappo99

bvhme said:


> I have a Phonitor X now, and I've been listening to it for a few days now. I'll come up with some impressions of it soon, however I have an issue that I'd love to ask you about.
> 
> When I plug my copper Beyerdynamic Audiophile XLR4 cable into the amp there is some crazy (and loud) interference going on. I suspect it has something to do with the cable being shielded and the amp not connecting the shield to the ground but I don't really know. The cable works on my other amps.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club! I've had my Phonitor X for about 2 years now and it's become a staple in the amp stack I've got. 

Question/clarification on the issue:
1.  You have tested other headphones with the same 4 pin output on the amp?
2. I believe the 9200 has 3.5mm connectors on the cup. Can you swap and use the cable on those headphones?


----------



## bvhme

elwappo99 said:


> Welcome to the club! I've had my Phonitor X for about 2 years now and it's become a staple in the amp stack I've got.
> 
> Question/clarification on the issue:
> 1.  You have tested other headphones with the same 4 pin output on the amp?
> 2. I believe the 9200 has 3.5mm connectors on the cup. Can you swap and use the cable on those headphones?


Thanks!

Yes, I've checked the headphones and cables on other amps, and have even checked with other headphones, to no avail, this cable keeps making this crazy noise.


----------



## bvhme

bvhme said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, I've checked the headphones and cables on other amps, and have even checked with other headphones, to no avail, this cable keeps making this crazy noise.


Actually, strike that, following your message I've put the cable into my MDR-Z1R and it works perfectly, so it is the AH-D9200 with the Beyerdynamic Cable in the Phonitor specifically. I've tried plugging that set into my Sony amp and it just works.

The plot thickens...


----------



## elwappo99

bvhme said:


> Actually, strike that, following your message I've put the cable into my MDR-Z1R and it works perfectly, so it is the AH-D9200 with the Beyerdynamic Cable in the Phonitor specifically. I've tried plugging that set into my Sony amp and it just works.
> 
> The plot thickens...




I believe you might have been onto something regarding shielding. The T1 is the only dynamic headphone I'm aware of that has a connector to a ground. Most headphones have 2 connectors ( positive, neutral ), but the T1 has 3 connectors ( positive, neutral, ground).  It could be the ground is causing a ground loop. Does this occur with everything unplugged EXCEPT the headphones and power cable?


----------



## FYFL (May 27, 2021)

xtiva said:


> I am using Sennheiser HD800 with Phonitor X and custom built  KT150 SET tube amp...(using Brimar 6L6LGA tube now)
> 
> I still love the sound of Phonitor, cleaner tighter bass and with still exceptional detail and sound stage ...
> 
> ...


Yeah. Tubes and 800 do go very well together, like hand in glove. Phonitor works well with high impedance HP but if SS amp was my only choice for those HP, I would probably go with something else. Or at least test it against something like V280 amp which is very romantic amp in its presentation.


----------



## Terriero

bvhme said:


> I have a Phonitor X now, and I've been listening to it for a few days now. I'll come up with some impressions of it soon, however I have an issue that I'd love to ask you about.
> 
> When I plug my copper Beyerdynamic Audiophile XLR4 cable into the amp there is some crazy (and loud) interference going on. I suspect it has something to do with the cable being shielded and the amp not connecting the shield to the ground but I don't really know. The cable works on my other amps.
> 
> ...


Do you put the Phonitor in "mute" position when plugin or unplugging headphones? Look at this post that FYFL posted answering to my concerns about Phonitor. As you know, I'm looking for info about different AMPs as an option for my future upgrade.


----------



## FYFL

Terriero said:


> Do you put the Phonitor in "mute" position when plugin or unplugging headphones? Look at this post that FYFL posted answering to my concerns about Phonitor. As you know, I'm looking for info about different AMPs as an option for my future upgrade.


Did you decide on that “upgrade”? I know you were inquiring about Meze Empys. Considering my short listening session with them, it appears that their signature would pair well with amp like Phonitor(2).


----------



## tomwoo

Terriero said:


> Do you put the Phonitor in "mute" position when plugin or unplugging headphones? Look at this post that FYFL posted answering to my concerns about Phonitor. As you know, I'm looking for info about different AMPs as an option for my future upgrade.


Single ended yes, but not required for balanced output.


----------



## Terriero

FYFL said:


> Did you decide on that “upgrade”? I know you were inquiring about Meze Empys. Considering my short listening session with them, it appears that their signature would pair well with amp like Phonitor(2).


No, I'm just looking for different options. For example, a few days ago I found Cayin amps here (althought, I had seen them in some threads, I didn't know about them)... When I have all the options (and the money), I will decide the best for my budget and headphones...


----------



## FYFL

Terriero said:


> No, I'm just looking for different options. For example, a few days ago I found Cayin amps here (althought, I had seen them in some threads, I didn't know about them)... When I have all the options (and the money), I will decide the best for my budget and headphones...


Going with relatively neutral amp seems like a safe route to take IMO. It broadens your headphones options. If that’s going to be your primary amp ofcause. As you know, I like to have at least two, relatively neutral amps from both camps, SS & Tube.


----------



## xtr4

The SPL Phonitor series is essentially wire with gain. It is transparent to the source and thus will emulate the source signature whether it be warm, neutral, or bright without adding additional colouration to the sound signature.


----------



## FYFL

xtr4 said:


> The SPL Phonitor series is essentially wire with gain. It is transparent to the source and thus will emulate the source signature whether it be warm, neutral, or bright without adding additional colouration to the sound signature.


I have noticed that during our mini-meet. Signature of DAC that was used was substantially different from what I am used to at home. We have used my Phonitor2 among other amps in the line up. Presentation was more on the bright side with less meaty midrange. So yeah. Phonitor2 will show you exactly what you’re feeding it. And yes, it’s very transparent.


----------



## xtiva

FYFL said:


> I have noticed that during our mini-meet. Signature of DAC that was used was substantially different from what I am used to at home. We have used my Phonitor2 among other amps in the line up. Presentation was more on the bright side with less meaty midrange. So yeah. Phonitor2 will show you exactly what you’re feeding it. And yes, it’s very transparent.


That is what i thought as well until I auditioned Audio-GD R-27.. was very transparent more so than that of my Phonitor X.... not sure but review seems to point that Audio-GD to be neutral but i found it lacking bass dynamaics... in my opinion... was using R-27 as DAC to my Phonitor and using R-27 as a AIO


----------



## bvhme

elwappo99 said:


> I believe you might have been onto something regarding shielding. The T1 is the only dynamic headphone I'm aware of that has a connector to a ground. Most headphones have 2 connectors ( positive, neutral ), but the T1 has 3 connectors ( positive, neutral, ground).  It could be the ground is causing a ground loop. Does this occur with everything unplugged EXCEPT the headphones and power cable?


I think this is it! I'm closing my support issue with SPL! I shouldn't be using this cable with this amp/headphone combination as it is too high tech 

The Beyerdynamic website also clearly states that the cable has a ground, so I guess I shouldn't use it with this. Too bad I don't have a T1/T5 to test this with laying around.

Thanks for solving this mystery with me.


----------



## bvhme

Terriero said:


> No, I'm just looking for different options. For example, a few days ago I found Cayin amps here (althought, I had seen them in some threads, I didn't know about them)... When I have all the options (and the money), I will decide the best for my budget and headphones...


Some preliminary results for the Denon AH-D9200 and SPL Phonitor X 768xs combination for you, I'll come with a better advice later, however:

With this amp/DAC the AH-D9200 really scales well, what amazing headphones these are! Some serious _top of the line_-ness. They become a lot more resolving and 'cleaner' in general and with that, they lose some warmth, they become more transparent and with that less sweet. Electronic music is amazing and like clockwork but is at times a bit boring due to that as well. I'm sad I don't have any copper cables around as these silver ones don't help. The Matrix functionality turns these into a soundstage monster, however with that, they lose a lot of the bass warmth.

More on this later


----------



## FYFL

Phonitor2 doesn’t appear to editorialize signal that’s coming in from the source to its own DNA. With that being said, I would point in direction of source own signature as a suspect.

Ability to clearly expose changes of source components were on display with my latest upgrade of operating system for PS Audio DirectStream DAC. Differences between previous OS “Windom” and “Sunlight”, which is the latest OS, was quite a revelation. And Phonitor2 broke down those differences with incredible ease. 
Difference was so grand that it could easily fool anyone into thinking that they’re listening to a different DAC. 
Point is, Phonitor2 doesn’t lie and it’s a capable “microscope” into your audio chain. I don’t know if anyone could claim Phonitor DNA to be the most neutral or linear. But it’s close IMHO.


----------



## bvhme

Wow, they weren't kidding with the labels disappearing. I've had this brand new unit for 4 days. At this rate the faceplate will be unintelligable by Monday


----------



## FYFL

bvhme said:


> Wow, they weren't kidding with the labels disappearing. I've had this brand new unit for 4 days. At this rate the faceplate will be unintelligable by Monday


I’m not sure what’s going with that silkscreen indicators/labels fading away in such a rapid pace? I had mine for months and no sign of lettering fading. 
There are only two explanation for this. Inconsistent QC or sandpaper like fingers. Perhaps, little bit of both. Lol

When I talked to them a while back, they assured me that this ^^^ is a non issue anymore.  

But I agree. That shouldn’t be an issue with components in this price range.


----------



## bvhme (May 28, 2021)

I'm crossing my buttery soft -- not anything like sandpaper -- fingers that they just put on one of their ancient face plates and are willing to replace mine. Otherwise, this is might be one of my poorest purchase decisions in quite a while, and I'm quite the idiot.


----------



## Galapac

bvhme said:


> I'm crossing my buttery soft -- not anything like sandpaper -- fingers that they just put on one of their ancient face plates and are willing to replace mine. Otherwise, this is might be one of my poorest purchase decisions in quite a while, and I'm quite the idiot.


Contact SPL and they will help you out. You have to dig into their site but there is a support page where you have to open a ticket and they will be in contact with you.

I'm in the States and my process was long and involved as I had to go through a U.S. distributor to order the part but I got the face plate.
I had the option to put it on myself or send my Phonitor Xe in.
Since I no longer had the box so I opted to put it on myself. Bad idea.

When I got it opened it looks like this, so as you can see, no easy way to get the front plate off without having them do it for you.
I decided that if I sell it, which I do not plan on doing, I will give the new face plate along with it so the next person can have it installed.


----------



## tomwoo

Galapac said:


> Contact SPL and they will help you out. You have to dig into their site but there is a support page where you have to open a ticket and they will be in contact with you.
> 
> I'm in the States and my process was long and involved as I had to go through a U.S. distributor to order the part but I got the face plate.
> I had the option to put it on myself or send my Phonitor Xe in.
> ...


I guess you could ask SPL's engineers to give you a detailed instruction to safely replace the faceplate without breaking anything?


----------



## FYFL

tomwoo said:


> I guess you could ask SPL's engineers to give you a detailed instruction to safely replace the faceplate without breaking anything?


I doubt it.


----------



## FYFL

bvhme said:


> I'm crossing my buttery soft -- not anything like sandpaper -- fingers that they just put on one of their ancient face plates and are willing to replace mine. Otherwise, this is might be one of my poorest purchase decisions in quite a while, and I'm quite the idiot.


I was kind of joking. But seriously….. I don’t have any of those issue. So perhaps, I should consider myself lucky. Truth is, I am pretty gentle with it. Especially toggle switches. As those are potential failure point from my experience.


----------



## Zurv

I just ordered a Phonitor X (no DAC.. )
Is it wrong that the main reason i got this was because of the meters.... 
I also needed something that isn't using tubes. There is something really dumb about running a full PrimaLuna EVO 400 @ 425w+ to have my Office apps beep at me. 

So Phonitor X PRE to Schiit Aegir or Phonitor for gaming headphone use or something.
I also have a new DAC coming and it is hard to test out a new dac when everything I have has tubes in it.

I'm planning to split my XLR off the DAC. One going to the Phonitor and one to the WOO WA22

Question, are there any reviews with measurements other than ASR super pointless review. Really? old beat up unit and only at max gain? Hell, this headphone amp has super powerful with out the extra levels of gain (let a lot the max one)
It also kinda bugs me that SPL keep ninja upgrading the unit... so it isn't clear to me if i'm reading a review of the unit I'm getting. 
Do we know when they last updated the unit?


----------



## bvhme

I, sadly, had to send my Phonitor X 768XS back. It had the rubbing off letters and it needed to be repaired by the factory. I chose to return the unit outright and get a refund.

I really liked this beautiful unit and the DAC sounds great. Not only that, but I could not pick out the 768XS versus the RME ADI-2-DAC-FS on it's 'SD Slow' DA, Filter which I think is a great compliment. The amp is a bit 'warmer' than the Benchmark HPA4 I have here but sounds incredible. The VU meters are just so nice and them going red when the unit is muted is such a beautiful feature.

I was continuously a bit afraid of shorting the amp by hot plugging a jack cable.

Finally, I have come into a 'as new' used XE that I plan to finish my testing and comparing the amp on, so a fuller review might still come. The XE does not have the text rubbing off issue.


----------



## Galapac

bvhme said:


> I, sadly, had to send my Phonitor X 768XS back. It had the rubbing off letters and it needed to be repaired by the factory. I chose to return the unit outright and get a refund.
> 
> I really liked this beautiful unit and the DAC sounds great. Not only that, but I could not pick out the 768XS versus the RME ADI-2-DAC-FS on it's 'SD Slow' DA, Filter which I think is a great compliment. The amp is a bit 'warmer' than the Benchmark HPA4 I have here but sounds incredible. The VU meters are just so nice and them going red when the unit is muted is such a beautiful feature.
> 
> ...


That depends on when it was manufactured as my Xe had the letter rubbing off issue. I got the DAC for free so I can't complain and they did send me a new front plate  but I cannot install it without taking the whole thing apart so I will save it and if I sell it, the new front plate wilt go with it.


----------



## sacguy231

Anyone know if the silkscreen/lettering issue is limited to just the X and XE? or does it also impact the Phonitor 2?


----------



## FYFL

sacguy231 said:


> Anyone know if the silkscreen/lettering issue is limited to just the X and XE? or does it also impact the Phonitor 2?


I won't generalize, but no issues so far. However, I would imagine that silkscreen process is the same throughout the entire line......Why some ppl have issues and some don't is puzzling to say the least.


----------



## FYFL

I would also add that Phonitor2 is aimed at pro-audio side of the audio industry. So perhaps, that might be a factor? It's just silly to imagine inconsistency based on that logic.


----------



## sacguy231

FYFL said:


> I would also add that Phonitor2 is aimed at pro-audio side of the audio industry. So perhaps, that might be a factor? It's just silly to imagine inconsistency based on that logic.


Yeah, who knows. As I scrolled through the forums where people were reporting issues I noticed they were all XE and X models, did not recall seeing anyone sharing pics of a 2 with the issue.


----------



## FYFL (Jun 15, 2021)

sacguy231 said:


> I noticed they were all XE and X models, did not recall seeing anyone sharing pics of a 2 with the issue.


Neither do I.


----------



## Galapac

I read where a certain batch did not have the last step treatment that ”cures” the lettering and these got past QA.


----------



## Galapac

This

Post in thread 'SPL Phonitor X / Phonitor E impressions and Discussion thread'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/spl...ns-and-discussion-thread.827683/post-15947664


----------



## FYFL

I find it interesting:


tomwoo said:


> I contacted SPL and was told some units were cleaned with a wrong cleaner during production (after anodizing the front panels). Hopefully they realized this problem soon enough and only a small percentage of Phonitor x/xe were affected.


Still....It's a QC issue that negatively affects the brand. Let's hope that it was a hiccup that has been resolved. 

Also, as we're all aware. Most companies outsource various parts of the production. Enclosures are often sourced from manufacturer who specializes in such a product. Their source is possibly local due to logistics. So QC should be easily addressed with one phone call.


----------



## the fool

Hi, do you guys recommend the X or Xe for this head amp?


----------



## sacguy231

Well I’m stoked, picked up an absolutely mint Phonitor 2 locally. Kinda wanted the XE originally but couldn’t pass up this deal. My HD800S have never sounded so good. Looking forward to spending time with it this weekend to really get a sense of it but so far I’m quite pleased.


----------



## Zurv

playing around with a new SPL.. shocking how light it is. I guess i'm just used to things with huge power supplies in them


----------



## FYFL

Zurv said:


> playing around with a new SPL.. shocking how light it is. I guess i'm just used to things with huge power supplies in them


That's a tight fit.


----------



## Zurv

yeah. very busy looking too.  I'm in the process of changing it up now.
I have a woo wa22 coming next week too and i'm not clear where that is going either... also why i'm going to have 3 headphone amps are my desk... hrmm.. but these aren't the questions audiophiles ask themselves.


----------



## FYFL (Jun 18, 2021)

Zurv said:


> yeah. very busy looking too.  I'm in the process of changing it up now.
> I have a woo wa22 coming next week too and i'm not clear where that is going either... also why i'm going to have 3 headphone amps are my desk... hrmm.. but these aren't the questions audiophiles ask themselves.


No, asking those kind of questions would be silly. 
And it's nice to have at least one of each, SS and tube amp to cover the basis. How do you like your Prima Luna amp? Raven Audio makes similar amps. Someone asked for advice regarding those two and I really do not have an opinion on it. Heard Prima Luna at show conditions long ago and it sounded pretty good for the money. I would imagine that they have improved on their designs since the last time I've heard them...


----------



## Zurv

The PrimaLuna is amazing. I'd strongly suggest anyone looking at AMP/PRE/or intergrated to take a peak at them.
The EVO 400 with KT150s can do 80+ watt per channel so can power most speakers (unless you are blasting them)
If only for headphones the EVO 300 is nice because you can use KT170s.. yummy. (they work in the 400, but just can't fit)


----------



## FYFL

Zurv said:


> The PrimaLuna is amazing. I'd strongly suggest anyone looking at AMP/PRE/or intergrated to take a peak at them.
> The EVO 400 with KT150s can do 80+ watt per channel so can power most speakers (unless you are blasting them)
> If only for headphones the EVO 300 is nice because you can use KT170s.. yummy. (they work in the 400, but just can't fit)


Sometimes I long for auto-bias and remote control for my personal tube gear. And thanks. It seems that Prima Luna haven’t lost a beat.


----------



## Zurv

I was going to get a second EVO 300 just for headphones, but they are just so huge. That is why i got the WA22 (coming next week) it is smaller and full balanced. 

ok, updated the nearfield. I moved the other PL back to the floor speakers and i'll use the SPL as the PRE...  and my dark audiophile secret. shhh.. one of my fav amps in the schiit vidar. (also my cheapest amp.)
But nothing else will fit under my desk. I did try 2 schiit aegir monoblocks.. but my desktop speaker flipped them into protection. (maybe to much 4ohm demand?)


----------



## jg1337

Terriero said:


> I'm interested in Beyer and Senn pairings


I own the Phonitor x + dac768xs and use it exclusively along beyerdynamic headphones (T1.2, T5.3, DT 880 600 Ohm, DT 770 250 Ohm). The Phonitor is simply outstanding and helping the highend headphones perform way, waaaaaay above their price tag. Fed with the right source (I am a vinyl guy, with a very high end turntable) it gets absurdly real and authentic, like you had "mini guitars" or "mini Elvis" next to or IN your ears. I use the Phonitor x as pre amp in the system as well, and its RCA outs go to the Feliks Audio Euforia, what a combination! I personally like the T1 best on the Feliks and the T5 with the SPL. Merely unbelievable.


----------



## FYFL

Zurv said:


> I was going to get a second EVO 300 just for headphones, but they are just so huge. That is why i got the WA22 (coming next week) it is smaller and full balanced.
> 
> ok, updated the nearfield. I moved the other PL back to the floor speakers and i'll use the SPL as the PRE...  and my dark audiophile secret. shhh.. one of my fav amps in the schiit vidar. (also my cheapest amp.)
> But nothing else will fit under my desk. I did try 2 schiit aegir monoblocks.. but my desktop speaker flipped them into protection. (maybe to much 4ohm demand?)


I haven’t tried Phonitor2 as a dedicated preamp yet. I would assume that it doesn’t get in the way of sound much. 
40 wpc is nothing to sneeze at…… Those speakers must be very demanding or drop to 2 Ohms or even lower. In that case, yeah, I can see some amps having trouble driving them.
Very nice setup btw.



jg1337 said:


> Fed with the right source (I am a vinyl guy, with a very high end turntable) it gets absurdly real and authentic, like you had "mini guitars" or "mini Elvis" next to or IN your ears.


Vinyl is still alive and kicking harder then ever (at least in my lifetime). Best emotional experiences are hidden in the groove. But there’s place for any and all formats. Great job.


----------



## the fool

Hi, I want to buy phonitor x 2nd hand, but the owner doesn’t know the unit comes with which dac, 192 or 768xs, how do you check? 
He said he bought it early 2020


----------



## Zurv (Jun 19, 2021)

It was super ez to add the remote control to the volume. That was great.
I didn't notice when i order it but am loving(!!!) the fact that this unit has trigger out!!
yes, even if you have stuff (likely an amp) that doesn't support a trigger you can still use it.

You can get something like this:





I'm going to connect that to the Schiit Vidar so it shuts off when i shut off the Phonitor.

oh.. the Vidar. It was better in my memory that what i'm hearing  The flabby bass which i used to love.. now just felts off.  But it is fine for now. I have a stack of schiit amp (at one point i was using them for my HT. Each speaker had a schiit monoblock. But in the end.. that was a lot of heat and power - so... they are filling up limit NYC apt storage. ie, under the sofa.)


UPDATE: It doesn't seem to be working (the trigger that is) - i wonder if they did something funky. 12v triggers should be generic.
I opened a ticket with them.


----------



## FYFL (Jun 19, 2021)

the fool said:


> Hi, I want to buy phonitor x 2nd hand, but the owner doesn’t know the unit comes with which dac, 192 or 768xs, how do you check?
> He said he bought it early 2020


Get serial number and email SPL. You should get an answer in a day or two. That was my experience as far as communication goes.


----------



## FYFL (Jun 19, 2021)

Zurv said:


> It was super ez to add the remote control to the volume. That was great.


I am using some Topping basic remote with my Phonitor2. Works great. Very handy. I might have to swap ladder attenuator in my vintage pre for something more modern (like Khozmo). Since pre and amps need a refresh, I might ask the guy to put that in.
Phonitor2 sure has bunch of handy features. But what you guys thing about single ended connector’s quality? I think they could have spend few more cents on those to be honest with you.


----------



## Zurv

the fool said:


> Hi, I want to buy phonitor x 2nd hand, but the owner doesn’t know the unit comes with which dac, 192 or 768xs, how do you check?
> He said he bought it early 2020


Whatever it is might i suggest picking up something else 
Hey, it nice that it is there, but neither are great dacs. If you aren't looking to spend a bunch of money.. maybe check out a mid level schiit dac. (or a fancy R2R dac (multi bit..  ladder.. all the same.)


----------



## Zurv (Jun 19, 2021)

FYFL said:


> I haven’t tried Phonitor2 as a dedicated preamp yet. I would assume that it doesn’t get in the way of sound much.
> 40 wpc is nothing to sneeze at…… Those speakers must be very demanding or drop to 2 Ohms or even lower.



it wasn't the speakers or the amp it was crappy Audioquest junk.
Not only do they just lie and make up science. They make super costly stuff with likely little diff form less costly quality interconnect/cables - but i've find they actively make stuff worse.
I disconnect anything with the pointless battery pack crap on it too. They almost always add extra hum/noise to my loop.
(I never really drank the coolaid.. but "what if am i'm missing something" does eat in my brain. I have $1000s of of cables... hell i have a lot of cables that are $1000 each (yes, i'm a dummy) - zero diff.
The reason the amps were going into over volt was because of the AQ speaker cables (i testing two of them. Robinhood and rocket 88 - both of them did it.)
You know what doesn't? Bluejeans... *sigh*
Blue jean cables are great but aren't pretty .. and jewelry is important 
Wireworld cables speaks to me for some reason and don't make things worse at least  - but i'm sick of spending this much on speaker cable when the BJ ones do the job.

also FU power conditioner ... i know you aren't doing jack and just taking up space!

ok.. sorry about the rant!


----------



## sacguy231

OK, so I've got a handful of hours on my Phonitor 2.  I had really wanted the XE, but a local deal on the 2 was too tempting, and the 2 does everything I need it to. Mine was made in 2020, and original owner had just bought it a couple months back but had rearranged their setup and was no longer using it. Wow, talk about a black background;  clean, transparent, those are the words that immediately come to mind with this amp.  I love the crossfeed implementation on this, and if you don't overdo your settings it can be left on without worry for all your music. The remote functionality is very nice to have. I can see this becoming my most used headamp, wish I had gotten one sooner!


----------



## FYFL

Zurv said:


> it wasn't the speakers or the amp it was crappy Audioquest junk.
> Not only do they just lie and make up science. They make super costly stuff with likely little diff form less costly quality interconnect/cables - but i've find they actively make stuff worse.
> I disconnect anything with the pointless battery pack crap on it too. They almost always add extra hum/noise to my loop.
> (I never really drank the coolaid.. but "what if am i'm missing something" does eat in my brain. I have $1000s of of cables... hell i have a lot of cables that are $1000 each (yes, i'm a dummy) - zero diff.
> ...


No worries. Been there, done that….. for years. Best cable is no cable. And since no such a thing exists, we should thrive for cable that gets away from signal path as much as possible. Easier said than done, I know. Cables that do add their own signature are simply a “tuning” devices for those of us with fat wallets and OCD problems. With that being said, I don’t advocate for anyone to go to their nearest hardware store and purchase 25c per foot lamp cord. Quality copper, connectors, isolation/shielding does matter. Spending little fortune on cables is counterproductive in achieving meaningful improvements. Upgrading components, room acoustics (in case of speaker setup) or dedicated electric line with 20 amp breaker (in regards to your conditioners rant) give far better results. So yeah, I am kind of with you on that topic.


----------



## FYFL (Jun 19, 2021)

sacguy231 said:


> OK, so I've got a handful of hours on my Phonitor 2.  I had really wanted the XE, but a local deal on the 2 was too tempting, and the 2 does everything I need it to. Mine was made in 2020, and original owner had just bought it a couple months back but had rearranged their setup and was no longer using it. Wow, talk about a black background;  clean, transparent, those are the words that immediately come to mind with this amp.  I love the crossfeed implementation on this, and if you don't overdo your settings it can be left on without worry for all your music. The remote functionality is very nice to have. I can see this becoming my most used headamp, wish I had gotten one sooner!


Agree. Resolution, black background, cleanness (but not %100 analytical) are strengths of Phonitor2. And I also enjoy Matrix if it’s applied within reasonable scope of reality. It also works with vast number of headphones. From high impedance dynamic drivers to low impedance planars. Glad to hear you like it. It’s a really nice amp IMO.

Edit added Q: tell me more about that Black ICE box.
(Nevermind. I looked into their entire line. I just wasn’t aware Fosgate designs stuff for used to be Jolida/Black Ice now.)


----------



## Zurv

FYFL said:


> dedicated electric line with 20 amp breaker


That was my covid project. (well.. i guess trying to get covid? because i had workers come in the apt? Maybe a poor choice now that i look back.)
I ran 2x 20amp dedicated lines behind my TV/media center/blah blah area. another 20amp to my desktop (nearfiled.) 
The project with all the smashing, painting and labor... was cheaper that the worthless AQ power filters I threw out after the lines were installed.


----------



## FYFL (Jun 19, 2021)

Zurv said:


> That was my covid project. (well.. i guess trying to get covid? because i had workers come in the apt? Maybe a poor choice now that i look back.)
> I ran 2x 20amp dedicated lines behind my TV/media center/blah blah area. another 20amp to my desktop (nearfiled.)
> The project with all the smashing, painting and labor... was cheaper that the worthless AQ power filters I threw out after the lines were installed.


Well, in that case, power conditioning is probably waste of money. Better ones, might work to certain degree with digital components. And even then, its a hit or miss outcome. Turntable's power supply or speed controller might benefit from more uniformed sine wave. Surprisingly, power coming into our homes is relatively stable and waveform distortion is rather associated with equipment we run in our homes and electric work quality. Most components are designed to work within certain degree or variables. Poorly designed (outdated) electric grid, could cause current drop and  raise harmonic distortion. That last part is probably where this "black background" we all refere to, can be an issue. Again, mostly affecting components working in digital domain. Stable current and less pollution could be beneficial to above mentioned turntable's speed stability and perhaps, very sensitive and finicky photostages.
I am not electrician but that's my basic knowledge on that subject.
Personally, I use inexpensive means of protection for my tv, routers, modems, streaming devices. It says that it does some basic conditioning function but I couldn't care less (common and differential mode filters. Claims lowering noise by 20+dB). I also own non current limiting power conditioning thingy. Someone I once knew designed it and tried to make some sort of income out of it. Does it work? Subconsciously, I want to believe it. Does it really work? Who knows..... My TT DC motor, speed box, phonostage  and dac/streamer are the only things connected to it. Amps are always plugged directly to the wall.
Another point I would like to make is this. Those new LED lights, dimmers, computers, modems/routers and alike is always an issue if run on same AC line. Those are probably the biggest offenders. IMO of cause.


----------



## Zurv (Jun 20, 2021)

@FYFL ah.. didn't notice you are in NYC too. There is pretty good power here in NYC (unless like, my fokes, you are in a brownstone that has 150+ year old wiring.) Also requiring internal wiring to be grounded to the metal sleeve of the run is helpful too. (costly... but fixes a bunch of issues.)
I'm in Dumbo and there is a sub station like 4 blocks away too. There are new power lines in the street too as they are building a monster building across from my apt building and almost everything in the ground is being replaced. (power, water, internet lines.. ugh.. it has been a disruptive 2 years as they build that thing.)
... the down side is when they start to fill the building up the always packed York st subway stop is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## FYFL

Zurv said:


> @FYFL ah.. didn't notice you are in NYC too. There is pretty good power here in NYC (unless like, my fokes, you are in a brownstone that has 150+ year old wiring.) Also requiring internal wiring to be grounded to the metal sleeve of the run is helpful too. (costly... but fixes a bunch of issues.)
> I'm in Dumbo and there is a sub station like 4 blocks away too. There are new power lines in the street too as they are building a monster building across from my apt building and almost ANYTHING in the ground is being replaced. (power, water, internet lines.. ugh.. it has been a disruptive 2 years as they build that thing.)
> ... the down side is when they start to fill the building up the always packed York st subway stop is going to be a nightmare.


We’re almost neighbors (Greenpoint). Yup, I know a thing or two about old house problems. 100 years old house we live in, was given a face lift to meet today’s standards. I am actually in the process of upgrading my main electric power panels. Those are for other parts of the house but it still should help stabilize demand for power hungry appliances and such. Power “conditioning” is simply no substitution or a bandaid for poor/insufficient power delivery.


----------



## sacguy231

So, since I ended up with a Phonitor 2 instead of the originally planned XE and I'd like to be able to use the balanced connection.  The 2 has an ability to run balanced only from the rear dual XLR jacks, though SPL doesn't give much info on suggested connection.  Am I right in assuming that you should be able to use a Y adapter to take the dual 3-pin rear XLR jacks and allow connection with a single 4-pin XLR headphone jack? I'm late to the game and just now playing around with balanced cables (yay!) so forgive my ignorance.  Is something like the attached pic the way to go? Thanks!


----------



## FYFL (Jun 25, 2021)

Depends what you want. You could use XLR adapter or have custom cables made for any particular headphones.
Maybe someone can chime in and
correct me, but. I'm not even sure if Phonitor2 is a true balanced design.


----------



## stuck limo

What remote controls are you guys using with the Phonitor? I am moving to a new house with a new chair/arrangement and may need a remote.


----------



## Zurv

You can use any IR remote. I use the remote that came with my Rockna Wavedream.


----------



## tomwoo

Spent last few days wondering why my phonitor xe sounded so lifeless with zero soundstage, so mono...turns out the stereo/mono switch was on mono, LOL...


----------



## FYFL (Jul 22, 2021)

No worries. Someone gave me amp/hp Stax Lambda set for free since they were defective*. Turned out, that balance/volume (same knob two rings, on Stax amp) was shifted to one channel only.


----------



## Zurv (Jul 25, 2021)

RE: getting the trigger to work with normal stuff (not just SPL's amps.)

To get the Phonitor X to trigger other devices you need to bridge a resistor. (It is outputting a non-slandered voltage for a trigger. Phonitor x normally has less that 100mA out at trigger 12V output.)












In the end i didn't need to solder anything. I just stuck the wire in and then taped it down.
If that didn't work i was going to try to draw a trace, but the wire/tape worked so i didn't try anything else. (The tape really wasn't needed either.)

Now when i turn on the Phonitor the Niles AC-3 turns on/off Schiit Aegirs monoblocks going to my desktop speakers.


----------



## FYFL

Wouldn't something like THIS work?


----------



## Zurv

there are tons of options to GET triggered, but something has to send the trigger. By default SPL sends a non standard trigger signal. The thing you linked to would respond to a trigger to turn on and off power plugs. Options like that are nice for amps that don't have built in triggers (like my amps) - but that unit is costly compared to other options.  IMO all amps should come in a trigger. Almost anything used in a home theater will have input in. Processer and AVRs have trigger outs.

So for me, when i turn on the Phonitor X, the amps turn on too. (and when i turn the Phonitor off, the amps shut off.)

The issue here was SPL non-standard implementation


----------



## FYFL

It says that it can be triggered by both dc voltage and audio signal (rca). Internally adjustable. Manuals here


----------



## FYFL

Also, wouldn't something like THIS suffice? Easy and no additional WiFi/Bluetooth interference to deal with.


----------



## Zurv

nope. That isn't a trigger. The point is when a source turns on the amps are triggered and turned on (and off when the unit turns off.) People can do whatever they want. I was using a surge protector and was turning everyone on and off. That wasn't useful to me. I just wanted to the trigger to work like a normal trigger and the mod does that.
again, this is very normal common stuff. SPL just changed it a bit to only work with their amps. If someone wants to change it back to normal they can do the simple mod.


----------



## FYFL

Zurv said:


> nope. That isn't a trigger. The point is when a source turns on the amps are triggered and turned on (and off when the unit turns off.) People can do whatever they want. I was using a surge protector and was turning everyone on and off. That wasn't useful to me. I just wanted to the trigger to work like a normal trigger and the mod does that.
> again, this is very normal common stuff. SPL just changed it a bit to only work with their amps. If someone wants to change it back to normal they can do the simple mod.


Ok. Does it void warranty? I could be wrong but any modification is usually sufficient reason to refuse warranty service. If SPL confirms this mod as "safe", I would have nothing against it. Hope it makes reasonable case for being cautious with such mods.


----------



## tomwoo

I hear a small noise/click every time my Phonitor xe (with DAC module) switches between PCM and DSD format songs. Is this normal? I don't hear any noise during PCM sample rate switch.


----------



## tomwoo

tomwoo said:


> I hear a small noise/click every time my Phonitor xe (with DAC module) switches between PCM and DSD format songs. Is this normal? I don't hear any noise during PCM sample rate switch.


The noise was less noticeable when I used my battery-powered MacBook as an endpoint for Roon. The SQ also improved a little compared to directly connecting xe to my Roon core miniPC via USB. I guess transport does make a difference...


----------



## FYFL (Aug 18, 2021)

It’s just a guess but, I believe majority of SPL owners opt out from build-in DAC option hence lock of responses to your question. With external DACs I didn’t find any issues whatsoever. Source matters. And today there are pretty good and inexpensive options outside of PC ecosystem.


----------



## tomwoo

FYFL said:


> It’s just a guess but, I believe majority of SPL owners opt out from build-in DAC option hence lock of responses to your question. With external DACs I didn’t find any issues whatsoever. Source matters. And today there are pretty good and inexpensive options outside of PC ecosystem.


Perhaps the built-in DAC is not as good as some of the standalone DACs...But the chance is I need to spend much more to get a DAC that works well with xe. I chose to trust the engineers from SPL


----------



## Exill

Anyone have compared the phonitor SE and phonitor X, is there any difference in sound quality? Thinking of getting the SE because of its small form factor compared to the X/XE..


----------



## FYFL (Aug 24, 2021)

Not sure if it was mentioned in this thread or not but……
I was contemplating an option to use pre-outs on my Phonitor2 to drive more power demanding headphones (such as HE6-SE V2). So I reached out to SPL (again) with few questions in that regard. Response was very prompt on all occasions I might add.
First, I wanted to know if both XLRs and 6.3mm are active at the same time after rerouting the power (via dip switches) to XLRs out? A - no they are not. Once in XLR pre-out mode, its headphone 6.3mm output jack is disabled.
Question 2 was regarding power gain when going through XLR pre-outs. A- 6dB.
SPL is kind of a sensitive instrument and due to many reports of various issues, I always want to make sure with manufacturer regarding safe way about operational changes that could either void warranty or cause some issues. I also asked about adapter (double 3pin to 4pin) and it’s pretty straightforward. I was advised to contact distributor for assistance. Good ppl to deal with. Definitely adds value to ownership.
Hope it helps and apologies if those issues where already mentioned somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Sep 22, 2021)

.


----------



## tomwoo

Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> I purchased a new Phonitor e at a generous discount which arrive yesterday. Generally _very_ happy with the sound. My only slight dissapointment is that I don't find the matrix presets to be to my taste. While the change in stereo balance is nice, it also affects the tonal balance. Not enjoying this so much with orchestral music through my Focal Clear OGs. Maybe my ears/brain just need some time to adjust.
> 
> Other users have done a far better job than I could of describing the sound.  The real purpose of this post is to relate that the digital coax input on the inbuilt 768xs DAC is buggered. Has anyone else had this problem? The retailer has been great and they're arranging to send out a replacement unit, so no complaints there.


Congrats on your new Phonitor e. I'm sure it sounds fantastic. BTW isn't Phonitor e already discontinued?


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Sep 22, 2021)

.


----------



## tomwoo

Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> Discontinued? Yep. That's why I got a generous discount. IMO the best time to buy is when a model has recently been replaced, in this case by the slightly-less-feature-rich Phonitor SE.


I would prefer e too, for the balanced output


----------



## Chesty

Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> I purchased a new Phonitor e at a generous discount which arrive yesterday. Generally _very_ happy with the sound. My only slight dissapointment is that I don't find the matrix presets to be to my taste. While the change in stereo balance is nice, it also affects the tonal balance. Not enjoying this so much with orchestral music through my Focal Clear OGs. Maybe my ears/brain just need some time to adjust.
> 
> Other users have done a far better job than I could of describing the sound.  The real purpose of this post is to relate that the digital coax input on the inbuilt 768xs DAC is buggered. Has anyone else had this problem? The retailer has been great and they're arranging to send out a replacement unit, so no complaints there.


Congrats on your purchase, and I am pleased to hear that the retailer is addressing your damaged unit.

Re the matrix, when I listen to classical music, I invariably switch the matrix off.  Where the matrix does come into its own, is when I listen to those older jazz records with very artificial all left or all right mixing.  I find the matrix makes these albums much more listenable.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Sep 22, 2021)

.


----------



## rickydenim

Hi all, I'll have to have a good read through this thread. I've been looking at the Phonitor X as for my use case I think it could be quite beneficial. In my studio, I am currently using an Audient ID44 interface which is powering Focal Shape 50 monitors & my Focal Clear OG headphones. Whilst this does a great job with the monitors, due to it's high impedance, it's not really suited for the Clear.
I was thinking of the Phonitor X to drive both my monitors and headphones with the advantages being that I can tweak the balance (I have stronger hearing on the right side) and use the matrix for mixing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## tomwoo

I guess Phonitor X is the only option in SPL lineup that combines headphone amp and pre-amp?


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Sep 22, 2021)

.


----------



## FYFL (Sep 22, 2021)

rickydenim said:


> Hi all, I'll have to have a good read through this thread. I've been looking at the Phonitor X as for my use case I think it could be quite beneficial. In my studio, I am currently using an Audient ID44 interface which is powering Focal Shape 50 monitors & my Focal Clear OG headphones. Whilst this does a great job with the monitors, due to it's high impedance, it's not really suited for the Clear.
> I was thinking of the Phonitor X to drive both my monitors and headphones with the advantages being that I can tweak the balance (I have stronger hearing on the right side) and use the matrix for mixing.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Phonitor 2 had “balance” adjustment as well as other tools to check playback. Balance adj isn't your typical balance knob. From what I can hear and tell, it appears to shift right and left channel image while center image remains the same, sort of speak. It is very subtle change in balance.
It also has pre-amp out/switch.
Matrix also has more option for fine tuning. From more angle choices to center image/vocal shift (auto-manual). What it does is, it compensates for vocal presentation being slightly too forward due to Matrix processing.


----------



## GenEricOne

Has anybody else noticed a dramatic difference in impact/slam, detail, and staging comparing the balanced out vs. the 1/4in output of their Phonitor XE (or other models)?

Recently purchased the Drop x Senn HD8XX and when I plugged it into the Phonitor XE via 1/4in, it was among the worst headphones I ever heard. This was my first time using the 1/4in on the Phonitor and I didn't have an HD8xx-series balanced cable so I tried the HD8XX in my Lyr 3 and things improved significantly (but I still returned the headphone).

Now I'm digging a bit more into the XLR vs. 1/4in TRS on the Phonitor with other headphones and the difference is significant. Right now I'm using just stereo, no laterality or Matrix.

Testing with both the HiFiman Ananda and DCA Aeon 2 Noire, the XLR has significantly better bass impact (and I think is simply louder in the bass), more detail in the highs, more lifelike vocals, and slightly more instrument separation.

I've tried level matching as much as I can by ear, but that's of course imperfect. I think I'm pretty well level-matched though as the highs do seem louder (and brighter) on the 1/4in than XLR.

My chain is a Bifrost 2 > Lokius > Phonitor XE, all via XLR. Doesn't matter if Lokius is on or off. The difference is bigger with the Ananda than the Noire.


----------



## tomwoo

xtiva said:


> Even with so much care I have put into my Phonitor X lettering started come  off already.  Bought this last Nov...
> 
> Very disapointing but at least it will be fixed under warranty...
> 
> ...


The lettering issue is real. The 'ON' on my xe started to come off after (nearly) one year usage. I really tried not to touch the letters when switching it on and off. But still...
TBH QC of SPL is really disappointing. I'm afraid this issue affects more than just a small batch of xe/x...


----------



## ecc35

FYFL said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned in this thread or not but……
> I was contemplating an option to use pre-outs on my Phonitor2 to drive more power demanding headphones (such as HE6-SE V2). So I reached out to SPL (again) with few questions in that regard. Response was very prompt on all occasions I might add.
> First, I wanted to know if both XLRs and 6.3mm are active at the same time after rerouting the power (via dip switches) to XLRs out? A - no they are not. Once in XLR pre-out mode, its headphone 6.3mm output jack is disabled.
> Question 2 was regarding power gain when going through XLR pre-outs. A- 6dB.
> ...


Hi FYFL, do you know if the output via Phonitor 2 rear balanced is the same as Phonitor XE 4 pin XLR? Read a review saying XE XLR output is double the power of its 1/4 jack output. Just wondering if that means XE has double le the circuitry in the amp section compared to Phonitor 2. Did not get a reply from SPL through fb messenger.


----------



## xtiva

ecc35 said:


> Hi FYFL, do you know if the output via Phonitor 2 rear balanced is the same as Phonitor XE 4 pin XLR? Read a review saying XE XLR output is double the power of its 1/4 jack output. Just wondering if that means XE has double le the circuitry in the amp section compared to Phonitor 2. Did not get a reply from SPL through fb messenger.


Would be interested to know..  have used speaker tab for headphone but never used pre-out for headphone.... keep us updated


----------



## FYFL

ecc35 said:


> Hi FYFL, do you know if the output via Phonitor 2 rear balanced is the same as Phonitor XE 4 pin XLR? Read a review saying XE XLR output is double the power of its 1/4 jack output. Just wondering if that means XE has double le the circuitry in the amp section compared to Phonitor 2. Did not get a reply from SPL through fb messenger.


When  asked SPL support about it, on 8/24 I got a reply saying briefly that going through balance out/pre outs (you need to flip some dip switches on the bottom of the unit to convert pre-outs to hp bal. OUT) will get me extra 6dBU.
Not sure if that’s very helpful but that’s all I got from SPL as far as opting to go with XLR route.


----------



## xtiva

FYFL said:


> When  asked SPL support about it, on 8/24 I got a reply saying briefly that going through balance out/pre outs (you need to flip some dip switches on the bottom of the unit to convert pre-outs to hp bal. OUT) will get me extra 6dBU.
> Not sure if that’s very helpful but that’s all I got from SPL as far as opting to go with XLR route.


OH ic ic thanks for the information.


----------



## ecc35

FYFL said:


> When  asked SPL support about it, on 8/24 I got a reply saying briefly that going through balance out/pre outs (you need to flip some dip switches on the bottom of the unit to convert pre-outs to hp bal. OUT) will get me extra 6dBU.
> Not sure if that’s very helpful but that’s all I got from SPL as far as opting to go with XLR route.


Thanks. Shall wait for their reply. I tried email as well.


----------



## Sound Eq (Oct 15, 2021)

hi everyone, how can i change the 230 v to 115 v, are there 2 fuses behind the red cover, kindly I need your help, I do not know how to get the red cover out, and change to 115 v. I see the instructions but I do not know how to do it


----------



## Sound Eq

Sound Eq said:


> hi everyone, how can i change the 230 v to 115 v, are there 2 fuses behind the red cover, kindly I need your help, I do not know how to get the red cover out, and change to 115 v. I see the instructions but I do not know how to do it


update I changed it to 115V, SPL replied and showed me a link


----------



## tomwoo

Sound Eq said:


> hi everyone, how can i change the 230 v to 115 v, are there 2 fuses behind the red cover, kindly I need your help, I do not know how to get the red cover out, and change to 115 v. I see the instructions but I do not know how to do it


I guess just pull the red thingy out? At least that's what I saw from the video.


----------



## Sound Eq

tomwoo said:


> I guess just pull the red thingy out? At least that's what I saw from the video.


yeah just flip it


----------



## tomwoo

Sound Eq said:


> yeah just flip it


Also do you need to change the fuses as well?


----------



## FYFL (Oct 15, 2021)

I came across a very strange "issue" while taking pics with new iPhone13. There appears to be some sort of interference while taking pics with new iPhone or working within camera settings. We know that SPL offers "learning" remote control option that makes phonitor2 able to work with most remote controls. Perhaps that's where the issue is, I am not sure. When pressing on screen shutter button, volume on phonitor goes down by few dB as if remote was used. Occasionally, it happens when going through various photo settings options. Result is always the same, volume goes down by quite a bit. You can actually see VU meters turn red (same as when proper remote is used) and volume knob turning counterclockwise.

Edit
Even when focusing on specific area via touch, it affects volume. Worst case occurs when set for long exposure picture in low light conditions. Iris is open for longer period of time to capture more light. It acts as if volume down was pressed for few seconds. Takes it from day 9 o’clock to zero on volume knob. Also, it’s not instant response. Action is delayed by 10-12 seconds. So volume goes down about 10-12sec after shuttle or other camera function is pressed. Super weird. Not really an issue but puzzling at first. I actually thought it was some sort of protection mode in case of an overload/clipping or a short. 
I’ve tried turning OFF Bluetooth faction on iPhone and it seemed to help but now I am not so sure… Perhaps it’s infrared camera light sensor build-in iPhone camera?


----------



## GenEricOne

FYFL said:


> Perhaps it’s infrared camera light sensor build-in iPhone camera?


Ding ding ding. The iPhone 13 Pro and Pro Max use LiDAR in the infrared spectrum for depth sensing (and also helps with face detection for Face ID on the front-facing side for all iPhone 13 models).

Any sort of 'learn any remote' function will also use IR as the vast majority of remotes also use IR. Not sure where the Phonitor 2's IR sensor is, but you might need to cover it if you're not using it.

Alternatively, you could try to teach it a different remote. This might help it 'unlearn' the IR from the iPhone. Not sure this will work, though.


----------



## FYFL

GenEricOne said:


> Ding ding ding. The iPhone 13 Pro and Pro Max use LiDAR in the infrared spectrum for depth sensing (and also helps with face detection for Face ID on the front-facing side for all iPhone 13 models).
> 
> Any sort of 'learn any remote' function will also use IR as the vast majority of remotes also use IR. Not sure where the Phonitor 2's IR sensor is, but you might need to cover it if you're not using it.
> 
> Alternatively, you could try to teach it a different remote. This might help it 'unlearn' the IR from the iPhone. Not sure this will work, though.


I already got cheapo remote programmed with SPL so no, that doesn’t help. It’s not a big deal but worth mentioning. Thankfully when it happens, it lowers the volume and not the other way around. If that was the case……., it could have been an issue.


----------



## FYFL

> The iPhone 13 Pro and Pro Max use LiDAR in the infrared spectrum for depth sensing


Just wondering if any of those IR remote apps would work with SPL learning function?


----------



## GenEricOne

FYFL said:


> Just wondering if any of those IR remote apps would work with SPL learning function?


Pretty sure it's a fixed-function illuminator that is tailor made for rangefinding/depth sensing and I don't think developers have any ability to control how the IR behaves, certainly not enough to make a remote out of it. 

Here's what it looks like in action:




(from: https://www.iphonote.com/actu/158080/ipad-pro-2020-capteur-lidar-action)


----------



## xtiva

FYFL said:


> Just wondering if any of those IR remote apps would work with SPL learning function?



I have used, few different ones, like remote from old TV and worked fine without issue.

Thanks.


----------



## FYFL

xtiva said:


> I have used, few different ones, like remote from old TV and worked fine without issue.
> 
> Thanks.


That’s what I’m thinking. Again, I don’t have an issue with programming Phonitor to a remote, but iPhone’s IR sensor interference with Phonitor. Perhaps changing for a different remote with different IR code would remedy this issue? I have gazilions of old remotes to try so hopefully one of them uses code that would not respond to IR sensor build into an iPhone. BTW remote I’m using is either from Topping or SMSL.


----------



## Chesty

FYFL said:


> That’s what I’m thinking. Again, I don’t have an issue with programming Phonitor to a remote, but iPhone’s IR sensor interference with Phonitor. Perhaps changing for a different remote with different IR code would remedy this issue? I have gazilions of old remotes to try so hopefully one of them uses code that would not respond to IR sensor build into an iPhone. BTW remote I’m using is either from Topping or SMSL.


I played around with my iPhone 12 Pro camera, which also uses LiDAR, yesterday evening.  There was no interference with my Phonitor xe, but maybe this was because I am using it with an old Apple TV remote or simply because I have programmed it with a specific remote already.  Perhaps once you have programmed your Phonitor, the interference will stop.


----------



## FYFL

Chesty said:


> I played around with my iPhone 12 Pro camera, which also uses LiDAR, yesterday evening.  There was no interference with my Phonitor xe, but maybe this was because I am using it with an old Apple TV remote or simply because I have programmed it with a specific remote already.  Perhaps once you have programmed your Phonitor, the interference will stop.


I’ll try re-programming Phonitor with a different remote and see what happens.


----------



## xtiva

FYFL said:


> I’ll try re-programming Phonitor with a different remote and see what happens.


could be the frequency might be similar to your iPhone... hopefully that will fix your issue


----------



## aleniola76

HI Everyone 

I was checking the output power for the Phonitor X/Xe/2 and I am puzzled....maybe someone can help me

on the website, I find these power specs :








However, looking at the manual I get a different picture: 




Which one is right?
I have ordered a Phonitor 2 based on the manual specs. 
I will use it to drive Focal Clear, ZMF Eikon, Audeze LCD2 Classic and Aeon Flow closed (V1). I am bit concerned about the Aeon because if the website is right, then I will get very low power for them.


----------



## xtiva

aleniola76 said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> I was checking the output power for the Phonitor X/Xe/2 and I am puzzled....maybe someone can help me
> 
> ...


not sure when they will update the website, obviously whatever on the website would wrong i guess... no AMP would output more on higher ohm value... guess the manual would have the correct info...


----------



## aleniola76

xtiva said:


> not sure when they will update the website, obviously whatever on the website would wrong i guess... no AMP would output more on higher ohm value... guess the manual would have the correct info...


I truly hope so

@FYFL , may I ask you how you find the Phonitor 2 with DCA Aeon? That is the "harder to drive" headphone I own. Any comment will be welcome


----------



## angpsi (Oct 21, 2021)

aleniola76 said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> I was checking the output power for the Phonitor X/Xe/2 and I am puzzled....maybe someone can help me
> 
> ...


I had the same question and answered it here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sp...adphone-amp-preamp.22207/reviews#review-25282

In a nutshell, the conflicting measurements are due to a silent improvement SPL made to the circuit to add protection against short circuits. SPL told me that in view of the fact that very few people got in touch with them over the subject, they felt they should let both measurements roll without further clarification unless specifically asked by an interested party.

That being said, it looks like Phonitors that were put in circulation over the last 3-4 years and henceforth output in accordance to the measurements specified on SPL’s website.

With regards to the Phonitor powering your Aeons, I understand that other amps may be better suited to drive planars (current driven amps like Questyle or Bakoon come to mind) but the Phonitor is certainly no slouch and it's still an excellent fit to driving your dynamic headphones.


----------



## aleniola76

angpsi said:


> I had the same question and answered it here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sp...adphone-amp-preamp.22207/reviews#review-25282
> 
> In a nutshell, the conflicting measurements are due to a silent improvement SPL made to the circuit to add protection against short circuits. SPL told me that in view of the fact that very few people got in touch with them over the subject, they felt they should let both measurements roll without further clarification unless specifically asked by an interested party.
> 
> That being said, it looks like Phonitors that were put in circulation over the last 3-4 years and henceforth output in accordance to the measurements specified on SPL’s website.


thanks a lot 
so basically : 

newer models (up to 207/2018) : website specs
older models : manual specs

Did I get this right ?


----------



## angpsi

aleniola76 said:


> thanks a lot
> so basically :
> 
> newer models (up to 207/2018) : website specs
> ...


More or less, yes. To make sure, just contact SPL Service and ask them about your specific unit. Serial No should give them all the information they need to give you a straight answer.

FYI, just a moment ago I edited my answer to also say that, regardless of the nominal power output, you should consider the Phonitor as a very good all-rounder, as it can drive both your dynamic headphones and your planars with ease (this certainly was the case for me with my HiFiMan x Massdrop Edition XX).


----------



## FYFL

aleniola76 said:


> I truly hope so
> 
> @FYFL , may I ask you how you find the Phonitor 2 with DCA Aeon? That is the "harder to drive" headphone I own. Any comment will be welcome


No problems at all. Aeons, despite their spects that would indicate an easy load to drive, actually benefit from a bit of a “headroom”. 
Phonitor 2 is setup in my bedroom vinyl setup and driving ADX5000 and HifiMan HE6 SE V2. Both headphones are much more difficult to drive than Aeons. 
So, I don’t think you’ll have any issues.


----------



## aleniola76

..then I just look forward to receive my unit  
It will be interesting comparison with my Violectric DHA380


----------



## aleniola76

Just got an answer from SPL which is different from what we discussed

_"Hi, both are correct. The first one is the maximum output power when a +30dBu input 1k sine wave is send into the device. The second one is the output power when sending a 1k sine wave into the device causing a THD of 1%. The newer documents will show the later because it is better suited to get a feeling of how much power you will get out of the device until the sound get's less enjoyable. Keep in mind we are talking about a 1k sine signal. So even this value is not a real life value but that's the downside of all these specs – in the end they are just numbers to make devices comparable but do not say anything about the sound. I have never listened to headphones which could not be driven by a Phonitor before – so I assume it's enough power to drive them all."

_


----------



## angpsi (Oct 21, 2021)

aleniola76 said:


> Just got an answer from SPL which is different from what we discussed
> 
> _"Hi, both are correct. The first one is the maximum output power when a +30dBu input 1k sine wave is send into the device. The second one is the output power when sending a 1k sine wave into the device causing a THD of 1%. The newer documents will show the later because it is better suited to get a feeling of how much power you will get out of the device until the sound get's less enjoyable. Keep in mind we are talking about a 1k sine signal. So even this value is not a real life value but that's the downside of all these specs – in the end they are just numbers to make devices comparable but do not say anything about the sound. I have never listened to headphones which could not be driven by a Phonitor before – so I assume it's enough power to drive them all."
> 
> _


 ...so, obviously they consider the latter specs as their best case scenario. That said, people here and in reviews who have tried the Phonitor tend to agree with SPL's last statement. Be prepared for a confident yet relaxing sound that's quietly neutral —the Phonitor doesn't pronounce its merits compared to other amps I've owned in the past, and I found that to be the case as well when I tested their Director II + Performer S800 on my stereo system (some might find this underwhelming). Also keep in mind that the source also plays a role in the overall result with such neutral systems. What will you be feeding your Phonitor with?


----------



## aleniola76

angpsi said:


> ...so, obviously they consider the latter specs as their best case scenario. That said, people here and in reviews who have tried the Phonitor tend to agree with SPL's last statement. Be prepared for a confident yet relaxing sound that's quietly neutral —the Phonitor doesn't pronounce its merits compared to other amps I've owned in the past, and I found that to be the case as well when I tested their Director II + Performer S800 on my stereo system (some might find this underwhelming). Also keep in mind that the source also plays a role in the overall result with such neutral systems. What will you be feeding your Phonitor with?


Here is the set up: Roon>Auralic Aries Femto>Heed Obelisk DAC


----------



## angpsi

aleniola76 said:


> Here is the set up: Roon>Auralic Aries Femto>Heed Obelisk DAC


Never had the chance to audition the Heed, but I see it carries a Wolfson DAC chip —that brings back memories! Am I right to assume it's on the warmer side of things? The Aries is a well-tried and tested unit which shouldn't create any problems as a transport.


----------



## angpsi

Oh, btw my review of the Phonitor X is now updated with this information.


----------



## aleniola76

angpsi said:


> Never had the chance to audition the Heed, but I see it carries a Wolfson DAC chip —that brings back memories! Am I right to assume it's on the warmer side of things? The Aries is a well-tried and tested unit which shouldn't create any problems as a transport.


Yes, we could call it “analogue sounding”. It’s not a popular dac but it’s a very good one.
A couple of years agonI bought a Chord Qutest and replaced the Heed.
After a couple of months, I wanted to sell the Heed so I tested it to make sure it was in perfect working conditions…. After the test I decided to sell the Qutest 😎


----------



## caracara08

Hey all. Best SPL to use balanced with a Clear Mg? How do the dac units stack up with dacs like the Gungnir?


----------



## Sound Eq

Greetings I sent my phonitor x which is a 230 volt to someone in USA, and I flipped the voltage to 115 volt . When he tried to turn it on it did not turn on. What could be the problem as I flipped it to 115 Volts as it worked perfectly at my home with the 230 volt 

Could it be a fuse issue, can someone link me to the exact fuse that needs to be bought so we try to see if it’s only a fuse thing


----------



## aleniola76

Just received my Phonitor 2... bought iy used with 2 years warranty from the seller. 
First thing I noticed is that I can hear some sound from channel L even when the volume is at 0. It is very low, but clearly the volume is not working as it should 

Anyone tested the same ? IS that normal ?  
I had the same issues on a few amps in the past, but considering I got this one used I want to make sure it is in good working order


----------



## FYFL

aleniola76 said:


> Just received my Phonitor 2... bought iy used with 2 years warranty from the seller.
> First thing I noticed is that I can hear some sound from channel L even when the volume is at 0. It is very low, but clearly the volume is not working as it should
> 
> Anyone tested the same ? IS that normal ?
> I had the same issues on a few amps in the past, but considering I got this one used I want to make sure it is in good working order


Is it the case on all gain settings ?


----------



## aleniola76

FYFL said:


> Is it the case on all gain settings ?


I am currently at 0 gain, all switches in 0 position


----------



## FYFL

aleniola76 said:


> I am currently at 0 gain, all switches in 0 position


I could see that issue on some of the higher gain settings. But on low gain , it shouldn't be a issue. Since you experienced it with other amps, is it possible that the problem originated elsewhere? And lastly, most amps with relatively basic volume pots suffer some bleed/imbalance at lowest setting. Channel imbalance at low to moderate listening levels would be a little more concerning. Same with headphones. I'm sure there is channel imbalance on most of them. How much imbalance is there, is the question.


----------



## aleniola76

FYFL said:


> I could see that issue on some of the higher gain settings. But on low gain , it shouldn't be a issue. Since you experienced it with other amps, is it possible that the problem originated elsewhere? And lastly, most amps with relatively basic volume pots suffer some bleed/imbalance at lowest setting. Channel imbalance at low to moderate listening levels would be a little more concerning. Same with headphones. I'm sure there is channel imbalance on most of them. How much imbalance is there, is the question.


I don’t know but I doubt  it could be coming from elsewhere. Anyhow, this is a used unit which I purchased on ebay with return option.
It came with a scratch on the chassis, one of the V-meter which is not starting at 0 and the volume thing I described above.
Enough to send it back I guess.
On top of that I listened to it for a few hours today and sound wise I prefer my Violectric.
Probably this amp is not for me ☹️


----------



## FYFL

aleniola76 said:


> I don’t know but I doubt  it could be coming from elsewhere. Anyhow, this is a used unit which I purchased on ebay with return option.
> It came with a scratch on the chassis, one of the V-meter which is not starting at 0 and the volume thing I described above.
> Enough to send it back I guess.
> On top of that I listened to it for a few hours today and sound wise I prefer my Violectric.
> Probably this amp is not for me ☹️


If it's  not your cup of tea than clearly move on to what works for you. I certainly won't try to make the case for keeping it as I generally don't care to project my own experiences with it. It works for me in my setup.


----------



## aleniola76

FYFL said:


> If it's  not your cup of tea than clearly move on to what works for you. I certainly won't try to make the case for keeping it as I generally don't care to project my own experiences with it. It works for me in my setup.


I apreciated your advices, thanks


----------



## FYFL

aleniola76 said:


> I apreciated your advices, thanks


NP. In fact, there are other amps that fit my personal preferences better but I need at least one amp that doesn't add anything substantial as far as coloration/own signature to the presentation. So I totally understand that SPL might not be what you were hoping for. It's not an exciting amp. When I need color or some sort of euphoric qualities, I just turn to tubes. That's where my personal preferences are as far as music enjoyment is.


----------



## FYFL (Oct 27, 2021)

I was curious and checked if my Phonitor2 had any channel “bleeding” you described “aleniola”.  I didn’t noticed any of that while in “normal” settings. Meaning mid gain with volume turned all the way down. So I bumped up the gain to max on both Phonitor2 and my phonostage. Zero noise (or music material “bleed” of any sort). So perhaps your unit is not a %100.


----------



## caracara08

Ordered the XE with dac. Not sure if I made the right choice but let’s see how it goes


----------



## FYFL

You’ll find out soon. 
And congrats on new toy.


----------



## caracara08

FYFL said:


> You’ll find out soon.
> And congrats on new toy.


Thanks!! Most expensive single piece of audio gear I have ever bought.


----------



## FYFL

caracara08 said:


> Thanks!! Most expensive single piece of audio gear I have ever bought.


If it brings you joy, it will be less painful.


----------



## aleniola76

FYFL said:


> I was curious and checked if my Phonitor2 had any channel “bleeding” you described “aleniola”.  I didn’t noticed any of that while in “normal” settings. Meaning mid gain with volume turned all the way down. So I bumped up the gain to max on both Phonitor2 and my phonostage. Zero noise (or music material “bleed” of any sort). So perhaps your unit is not a %100.


It could be that my unit was not 100%, I had this channel bleeding issue and one of the V-meters was not aligned to 0.
I decided to return the unit and get a refund ☹️


----------



## Chesty

caracara08 said:


> Ordered the XE with dac. Not sure if I made the right choice but let’s see how it goes


Congratulations!  I am still enjoying mine after 1 year!  It's very versatile and a lovely looking device.


----------



## FYFL

aleniola76 said:


> It could be that my unit was not 100%, I had this channel bleeding issue and one of the V-meters was not aligned to 0.
> I decided to return the unit and get a refund ☹️


Knock on wood, but I’ve been fortunate so far. No issues whatsoever. No silk screen printing fading away issues, imbalance, bleeding sound or faulty VU meters. 
And I haven’t blown any of my headphones or this amp by swapping headphones. With volume down and in “mute” mode ofcause (just to be safe).


----------



## caracara08

Got my xe with DAC and it’s awesome. Trying to think how to describe it but the only word that comes to mine is flawless. I can’t find anything to not like about it. Are there settings you guys use?


----------



## sacguy231

RE: the channel bleeding issue mentioned above, had you tried with and without the "laterality" engaged? In my Phonitor 2, the volume potentiometer tracks extremely well all the way down to full attenuation when it is in "stereo" mode. However, when I engage laterality, the potentiometer tracks notably different and there is some channel imbalance and signal bleed at the lower levels of the potentiometer's range. It's at levels way below where I would normally listen, but it is easily perceptible.


----------



## FYFL

No bleed issues in any mode on my phonitor2. Not even on highest gain settings.


----------



## amele

hi, what is the synergy between Hedd and Phonitor Xe ,can anyone say more about this combination and can anyone describe the difference between Phonitor Xe and Violectric HPA V550 which one to choose I am deciding between these two amps.
tnx


----------



## FYFL

Don’t know about V550 but V280 was warm in comparison. Not as detailed and articulated. Depends what one is looking for as far a signature is concern.


----------



## MarekS (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi,

Maybe someone will be interested.  I have a Spl Phonitor XE Red for sale, little used, looks like new under warranty.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/224716863500?hash=item34522b380c:g:1gQAAOSwETRhof4Z

https://www.audio-markt.de/market/spl-phonitor-xe-red-apple-remote-guarantee-2156711108

Regards
Mark


----------



## amele

I'm interested in  dac on SPL Phonitor xe + DAC768, is it better to buy another dac, what is the synergy


----------



## tomwoo (Dec 13, 2021)

amele said:


> I'm interested in  dac on SPL Phonitor xe + DAC768, is it better to buy another dac, what is the synergy


You would need to spend much more to get a DAC that is significantly better than DAC768.
And I do think the engineers in SPL knew a thing or two about the synergy between their amp and DAC.  
To back it up I saw a review in which the reviewer couldn't tell the difference between DAC768 and RME ADI-2-DAC FS.


----------



## FYFL

DACs under 1K are really very similar in performance. It’s a very competitive price bracket without any clear losers. Going down the R2R design route could tilt the flavor towards specific personal preferences but that’s up to the individual taste IMO.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

tomwoo said:


> To back it up I saw a review in which the reviewer couldn't tell the difference between DAC768 and RME ADI-2-DAC FS.


Sound is the main thing of course, but the feature set of the RME is far beyond any other all in one so depending what you're looking for, you might choose one or the other, or neither.


----------



## output555

To Phonitor XE owners: I just received mine and have a couple of questions about what settings to use.

1) DIP switch 1: On or Off? I am using pretty efficient Focal Clear MGs, so do I need the HiFi or Studio Gain?
2) DIP switch 2: On or Off? Why would I need my RCA inputs to have added gain? To match the balanced inputs?
3) Will I really blow up the amp if I insert or remove the headphone jack while music is playing? Seems a bit delicate for a $2400 component
4) Anybody use uograded fuses? If so, did it make a difference?

Thanks for your help with this!


----------



## xtiva

output555 said:


> To Phonitor XE owners: I just received mine and have a couple of questions about what settings to use.
> 
> 1) DIP switch 1: On or Off? I am using pretty efficient Focal Clear MGs, so do I need the HiFi or Studio Gain?
> 2) DIP switch 2: On or Off? Why would I need my RCA inputs to have added gain? To match the balanced inputs?
> ...


1) Sorry I only have X and looks like the Dip switch is different to mine.  Believe 22db increase for Focal might not be necessary. I would try without turning Dip swith 1 on and see how it goes.  Most likely you won't need to turn that on as it has ample power to drive your headphone.  I have mine at +12db for my HD800 but +22db was way too much power for my headhpone.

3)  This statement is only applicable to 1/4" output.   1/4" output does not have safety machanism and hence if you are pluging headphone in and out while playing music, there is chance you could damage your amp.  Best thing is to mute the amp and change your headphone.  For XLR, you no need to worry about plugging headphone in and out.  

2 & 4 someone else could answer.


----------



## u2u2

output555 said:


> To Phonitor XE owners: I just received mine and have a couple of questions about what settings to use.
> 
> 1) DIP switch 1: On or Off? I am using pretty efficient Focal Clear MGs, so do I need the HiFi or Studio Gain?
> 2) DIP switch 2: On or Off? Why would I need my RCA inputs to have added gain? To match the balanced inputs?
> ...


Just entering my third week of Phonitor XE ownership with ten days of very heavy usage. Purchased with the DAC option and have tried every permutation/combination with my other gear and the Phonitor XE that I can think of.
Headphones used are: 
Focal Elear, Stellia, Utopia on both balanced and SE outputs
Sennheiser HD820 on both balanced and SE outputs - these cans are now permanent residents on the rear output!
Sennheiser HD800 on SE only
Sony MDR-Z7 on SE only
Master & Dynamics HM40 on SE only
I have fed the Phonitor by way of two pre amps on balanced and RCA, 3 outboard DACs by way of the pre amps, streamed Apple Music by way of iPhone, iPads, Mac computers on USB, and optical (late 2013 Mac Pro for optical direct, CalDigit dock for laptops (2). Coax from a Naim Unity Core server. No AES use.
I offer:
1) Leave switch 1 off, absolutely no need to turn it on. Maybe on if in future you have hard to drive headphones relative to what I have listed?
2) Leave switch 2 off, again no need to turn it on for typical use. All the input/output combinations have massive headroom with the listed headphones.
3) Yes, you might... there have been postings of damage that may have resulted from such usage. For what its worth, my Woo amps have similar warnings in their operating directions or frequently asked question sections. My Chord Anni manual also has some similar verbiage. Different manufactures say it in different ways. SPL uses more direct stronger language. Good practice to turn the volume down and not sweat it.
4) Not tried any but my situation has not given me reason to change. 

I bought the Phonitor XE with hopes of adding a different flavour to my gear collection but had no expectation of getting a better amp. Got both!

Two issues... it is tough on some tracks that play well on other gear. The tracks might not be what they appear to be. Very revealing but, thankfully, not fatiguing. I decided to purchase a few of my Apple Music favourites from Pro Studio Masters and load up a Naim Unity Core server.  A test lot. Compare/contrast. Appeared to be from the same masters... Kenichi Tsunoda Big Band Scale (96 24), Take Five, as an example... If into critical listening you will rejoice at the extra detail achieved with the Phonitor. Maybe the Voltair technology at play? A justification to collect for local storage as well. 
Downside so far, a very minor click when sample rates change while using the USB input. Have not seen another post mentioning this and it is so minor most may not notice.

If you try the different switch settings or upgraded fuses I hope you post your thoughts. Enjoy your amp.


----------



## tomwoo

u2u2 said:


> Just entering my third week of Phonitor XE ownership with ten days of very heavy usage. Purchased with the DAC option and have tried every permutation/combination with my other gear and the Phonitor XE that I can think of.
> Headphones used are:
> Focal Elear, Stellia, Utopia on both balanced and SE outputs
> Sennheiser HD820 on both balanced and SE outputs - these cans are now permanent residents on the rear output!
> ...


Glad to learn that you love your xe!

I only notice some noise when switching between PCM and DSD. But that's reproducible using PC or a dedicated streamer as USB sources.


----------



## output555

u2u2 said:


> Just entering my third week of Phonitor XE ownership with ten days of very heavy usage. Purchased with the DAC option and have tried every permutation/combination with my other gear and the Phonitor XE that I can think of.
> Headphones used are:
> Focal Elear, Stellia, Utopia on both balanced and SE outputs
> Sennheiser HD820 on both balanced and SE outputs - these cans are now permanent residents on the rear output!
> ...


Thanks very much for your lengthy response. I am following exactly what you recommended. I intend to compare the XE against the Audio-GD Master 19 and the PS Audio Stellar Gain Cell. It will be interesting to see which, if any, stands out or stands above. I'll definitely post my impressions.


----------



## output555

xtiva said:


> 1) Sorry I only have X and looks like the Dip switch is different to mine.  Believe 22db increase for Focal might not be necessary. I would try without turning Dip swith 1 on and see how it goes.  Most likely you won't need to turn that on as it has ample power to drive your headphone.  I have mine at +12db for my HD800 but +22db was way too much power for my headhpone.
> 
> 3)  This statement is only applicable to 1/4" output.   1/4" output does not have safety machanism and hence if you are pluging headphone in and out while playing music, there is chance you could damage your amp.  Best thing is to mute the amp and change your headphone.  For XLR, you no need to worry about plugging headphone in and out.
> 
> 2 & 4 someone else could answer.


Thanks for your help. Your recommendations match others so I'm going with them.


----------



## FYFL

Gain switches are there to either match various source levels or to adj. output gain to properly match demands of your transducers. Doesn't hurt to experiment with different settings. Choose one that works best *for you*.
Switching to *mute (on amp, not source)* while shuffling between headphones with single-ended termination is a safeguard I would recommend. I don't know about fuses. I don't really pay attention to that stuff.


----------



## output555

FYFL said:


> Gain switches are there to either match various source levels or to adj. output gain to properly match demands of your transducers. Doesn't hurt to experiment with different settings. Choose one that works best *for you*.
> Switching to *mute (on amp, not source)* while shuffling between headphones with single-ended termination is a safeguard I would recommend. I don't know about fuses. I don't really pay attention to that stuff.


Thanks. Since the Clear MG are very efficient a lower gain setting will probably be best. I’ve played with fuse upgrades. Unlike some, I can’t tell if they make a difference.


----------



## FYFL

output555 said:


> Thanks. Since the Clear MG are very efficient a lower gain setting will probably be best. I’ve played with fuse upgrades. Unlike some, I can’t tell if they make a difference.


You don’t want or need to unnecessarily boost gain on rather sensitive/easy to drive hp. More gain equals more noise. Not a huge issue on extremely difficult to drive headphones, when extra gain might be your only option to get most out of that type of transducers. 
It’s a nice option to have. But in your case, it’s more of a luxury than necessity. Phonitor has more than enough power to drive most headphones. In your case, low(er) gain might be all you really need/want.


----------



## Terriero

FYFL said:


> You don’t want or need to unnecessarily boost gain on rather sensitive/easy to drive hp. More gain equals more noise. Not a huge issue on extremely difficult to drive headphones, when extra gain might be your only option to get most out of that type of transducers.
> It’s a nice option to have. But in your case, it’s more of a luxury than necessity. Phonitor has more than enough power to drive most headphones. In your case, low(er) gain might be all you really need/want.


How is the volume control with low impedance headphones with the Phonitor -obviusly selected at low gain-? I had bad times when I tried the Beyer T 1.3 trying to control the volume (it was too loud at minimum volume in some albums and in other albums if I move one point up the volume I found it loud and one point less was too low...) Same happen to me with some albums and my AH-D9200s and I think is because my AIO lack a gain selector.

With mid impedance headphones, like my Beyer DT 1990 Pros I don't have those issues. With HD 800 only in classical genre I need a little more volume with some albums.

Yes, my friend FYFL, I still continue with my current AIO


----------



## FYFL (Jan 29, 2022)

Terriero said:


> How is the volume control with low impedance headphones with the Phonitor -obviusly selected at low gain-? I had bad times when I tried the Beyer T 1.3 trying to control the volume (it was too loud at minimum volume in some albums and in other albums if I move one point up the volume I found it loud and one point less was too low...) Same happen to me with some albums and my AH-D9200s and I think is because my AIO lack a gain selector.
> 
> With mid impedance headphones, like my Beyer DT 1990 Pros I don't have those issues. With HD 800 only in classical genre I need a little more volume with some albums.
> 
> Yes, my friend FYFL, I still continue with my current AIO


Impedance is one parameter to consider. Driver sensitivity is another. Together, they can give an idea about power requirements of that particular transducer.
What you described is a common scenario with phonitor and headphones with wide range of sensitivity.
For instance, Audeze LCDX is relatively easy to drive hp.  And its hard to pass 10-10:30 o'clock mark on phonitor's volume range. Even on lowest gain (dip switches) settings, it has plenty of gain. Setting volume precisely where it needs to be is a bit more challenging but far from impossible. It could be an issue with headphones that are even more sensitive than LCDX. Unfortunately (or fortunately), I don't have any that are being used in this particular setup. If there's no variable gain (volume pot) on your source/DAC, I can see how it could be an issue with few of those very sensitive headphones. If DAC is part of your phonitor, perhaps your PC or streamer can compensate with its own volume controls (not a fan) ? Just to be clear, I'm using Phonitor2 without DAC so, I'm not sure how it compares to other products from phonitor family...


----------



## FYFL

As to tube amps and ADX5K. Eventho I own more than few amps, SPL Phonitor2 (solid state voltage-gain) and Inspire Dragon IHA-1 by Dennis Had (vacuum tube) are the only amps that ADX5K are plugged into. One offers extreme transparency and other, a bit of that tube characteristics that works really well with these high impedance headphones. 





Dedicated Vinyl system.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FYFL said:


> As to tube amps and ADX5K. Eventho I own more than few amps, SPL Phonitor2 (solid state voltage-gain) and Inspire Dragon IHA-1 by Dennis Had (vacuum tube) are the only amps that ADX5K are plugged into. One offers extreme transparency and other, a bit of that tube characteristics that works really well with these high impedance headphones.
> 
> 
> Dedicated Vinyl system.


How does the Phonitor 2 do with your HE6SE?


----------



## FYFL

gimmeheadroom said:


> How does the Phonitor 2 do with your HE6SE?


Works quite nicely. Ofcause gain needs to be boosted substantially. But I have no complaints. I’ve tried more powerful amp with them and there were pros and cons with use of that, almost limitless power approach. Like with everything else, it is a game of delicate balancing act between things that we value most and settling on reasonable expectations.


----------



## jonathan c

FYFL said:


> Works quite nicely. Ofcause gain needs to be boosted substantially. But I have no complaints. I’ve tried more powerful amp with them and there were pros and cons with use of that, almost limitless power approach. Like with everything else, it is a game of delicate balancing act between things that we value most and settling on reasonable expectations.


…we can’t have it all?….😩😭…


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FYFL said:


> Works quite nicely. Ofcause gain needs to be boosted substantially. But I have no complaints. I’ve tried more powerful amp with them and there were pros and cons with use of that, almost limitless power approach. Like with everything else, it is a game of delicate balancing act between things that we value most and settling on reasonable expectations.


Thanks. I'm thinking about an amp with 2xXLR in and I have been curious about this piece for years. I have amps that should drive the HE6SE well but I saw you had them in your sig and you also have the Phonitor 2 so I had to ask.



jonathan c said:


> …we can’t have it all?….😩😭…


We can. Hifi is limited only by 4 factors: budget, credit limit, desk space, and rack space.

There are some fringe opinions that WAF and other irrelevant factors need to be considered but they remain minority opinions.


----------



## FYFL

gimmeheadroom said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking about an amp with 2xXLR in and I have been curious about this piece for years. I have amps that should drive the HE6SE well but I saw you had them in your sig and you also have the Phonitor 2 so I had to ask.
> 
> 
> We can. Hifi is limited only by 4 factors: budget, credit limit, desk space, and rack space.
> ...


I mean….., don’t get me wrong. I’m no athorit on what works or what doesn’t. All I’m saying that it works and it’s enough for me. I’ve tried HEs with Milo amp which is a beast as far as power goes. I felt that low frequency got a bit more meat on the bone but was it worth shortcomings that came with that amp? I doubt it. Perhaps there were some issues that plagued that particular unit? I can not say for sure. It was noisy. Channel balance was way off. And it locked some transparency up top in higher frequencies. I guess that the cost of brute force that that amp is capable of. Besides, it is so powerful that it just didn’t work with any of my other HPs. Simply too much gain. And that noise issue was even more evident. 
I know that Phonitor2 is not some sort of reference amp that other amps should strive to be, but it’s a good all rounder IMO. Just know that, it doesn’t have any particular flavor or sound to it. It’s neutral but detailed. It might not be everyone’s cup of tea.


----------



## GoKart

I'm considering a Phonitor X. Does anyone know how the current output compares to that of a Cayin iHA-6?


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking about an amp with 2xXLR in and I have been curious about this piece for years. I have amps that should drive the HE6SE well but I saw you had them in your sig and you also have the Phonitor 2 so I had to ask.
> 
> 
> We can. Hifi is limited only by 4 factors: budget, credit limit, desk space, and rack space.
> ...


….delegate the vote 😀, keep the veto 😎…


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> ….delegate the vote 😀, keep the veto 😎…


I'm confused again 

Anyway I'm thinking of buying the Phonitor 2 so I can use the 2 x XLR inputs for two DACs. I'll feed the XLR output to my Violectric, so I'll have a choice of balanced out or SE out for different headphones. Just not sure if the Phonitor 2 will fit in the space I have and also if the signal will degrade on the way to the V280.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Feb 14, 2022)

Did a minor reorg to make room for the Phonitor 2


----------



## FYFL

gimmeheadroom said:


> Did a minor reorg to make room for the Phonitor 2


Yeah, It’s not a tinny amp.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FYFL said:


> Yeah, It’s not a tinny amp.


Not at all. I think it sounds very good


----------



## FYFL

gimmeheadroom said:


> Not at all. I think it sounds very good


You do? Ok, great. Its clean for sure. I hate to answer questions such as: "is it good" or "is it SOTA sort of an amplifier"? Bc it's an impossible Q to answer given our biases and personal taste. Not to mention "synergistic" compatibilities among gear and transducers.
Glad to hear that it is working for you.
Anything in particular that you like about it?
I'm just curious....


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FYFL said:


> You do? Ok, great. Its clean for sure.



I was making a joke since I guess you meant to say it's not a tiny amplifier but you wrote it's not tinny 



FYFL said:


> I hate to answer questions such as: "is it good" or "is it SOTA sort of an amplifier"? Bc it's an impossible Q to answer given our biases and personal taste. Not to mention "synergistic" compatibilities among gear and transducers.
> Glad to hear that it is working for you.
> Anything in particular that you like about it?
> I'm just curious....



Too early to tell but I have a positive impression and nothing negative. I ran a pair of TH900s off it and they sounded as expected. Then I tried a new pair of DT 880/600s and I was impressed at the control and the amount of power available with the factory settings. I haven't tried any of the matrix stuff yet since I haven't read the manual.

I wanted a desktop amp with multiple inputs and at least 2 XLR inputs. I like that I can listen off my RME and Brooklyn without pulling cables. It simplified my setup and there's room on top for a headphone stand and one beside it, since it's narrower than the two amps it replaced.


----------



## Terriero

FYFL said:


> You do? Ok, great. Its clean for sure. I hate to answer questions such as: "is it good" or "is it SOTA sort of an amplifier"? Bc it's an impossible Q to answer given our biases and personal taste. Not to mention "synergistic" compatibilities among gear and transducers.
> Glad to hear that it is working for you.
> Anything in particular that you like about it?
> I'm just curious....


Today I remember you and your marvellous thread... When I saw an ADX5000 in the classifieds...


----------



## FYFL

gimmeheadroom said:


> I was making a joke since I guess you meant to say it's not a tiny amplifier but you wrote it's not tinny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's quite flexible as far as connectivity goes. And there's a ton of other features that most users might find gimmicky (I don't feel that way). Also, plenty of input/otput stage gain. Matrix is cool if you're trying to recreate (to a degree) particular environment of a recording studio setup or to mimic stereo speaker positioning/staging. It takes a little time to get a hang of it. Engaging it compromises some transparency (if your system is revealing enough) but not by much. SPL got some How-To videos explaining various settings and functions. It might be worth checking those out.


----------



## FYFL

Terriero said:


> Today I remember you and your marvellous thread... When I saw an ADX5000 in the classifieds...


Ohh yeah. Thanks. It was a marathon of a review (sort of speak). Anything there ever was to find out about my experience with ADX5Ks is there. I still feel the same way about them as I felt back then. And they're still my go to headphones. I just can't justify spending 4-5K for TOTL headphones.


----------



## Nago

Hi everyone! 
Sorry if its already been asked but how is the power output of the phonitor 2? It should be able to drive pretty much everything besides some HifiMan & Abyss models, right?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Nago said:


> Hi everyone!
> Sorry if its already been asked but how is the power output of the phonitor 2? It should be able to drive pretty much everything besides some HifiMan & Abyss models, right?


Hi, I have only a few days of experience and I'm sure more knowledgeable people will answer.

As delivered (without any pre-gain) it does a nice job with a 600 ohm pair of Beyers and for me a comfortable level is between -21 and -19 dB on the dial. But, I was also able to max out the volume without blowing my brains out on certain songs. I have to figure out what I want to run off of mine so I can determine what gain setting to use. The switches are on the bottom of the housing so it's not something I want to keep monkeying with.

What headphones do you have in mind? Remember, it is single-end output so while it does have a healthy power rating it is not the best possible config for certain types of headphones.


----------



## FYFL

It can driver he6 se v2 with ease (in high gain). Those are the most power demanding hp I own.


----------



## Nago (Feb 17, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Hi, I have only a few days of experience and I'm sure more knowledgeable people will answer.
> 
> As delivered (without any pre-gain) it does a nice job with a 600 ohm pair of Beyers and for me a comfortable level is between -21 and -19 dB on the dial. But, I was also able to max out the volume without blowing my brains out on certain songs. I have to figure out what I want to run off of mine so I can determine what gain setting to use. The switches are on the bottom of the housing so it's not something I want to keep monkeying with.
> 
> What headphones do you have in mind? Remember, it is single-end output so while it does have a healthy power rating it is not the best possible config for certain types of headphones.


Thats really helpful. Thanks for letting me know. I wasnt entirely sure if the unbalanced output would be sufficent to drive a Verite open but it should be plenty as it has less impedance than your 880 (I assume?) and a similar sensitivity.

I found a great deal on the Phonitor 2 and I cant see myself go for anything more demanding than the Verite at the moment.


----------



## Nago

FYFL said:


> It can driver he6 se v2 with ease (in high gain). Those are the most power demanding hp I own.


Wow thats pretty impressive! More than I expected to be honest. So it might even be able to drive a Susvara (even though it would most likely profit from some more juice)? 

Thanks for your impression.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Feb 19, 2022)

Nago said:


> Thats really helpful. Thanks for letting me know. I wasnt entirely sure if the unbalanced output would be sufficent to drive a Verite open but it should be plenty as it has less impedance than your 880 (I assume?) and a similar sensitivity.
> 
> I found a great deal on the Phonitor 2 and I cant see myself go for anything more demanding than the Verite at the moment.


I think the Verite should not be difficult to drive, it is on a par with 300 ohm Sennheisers. I'll check my HD 600 and HD 800 out of the Phonitor over the next few days. But, I can't imagine problems driving them. I think the Phonitor is rated 2W per channel at 250 ohms, should do a fine job.

Edited to fix the English, sorry for any confusion...


----------



## FYFL

Nago said:


> Wow thats pretty impressive! More than I expected to be honest. So it might even be able to drive a Susvara (even though it would most likely profit from some more juice)?
> 
> Thanks for your impression.


Don't own Susvaras so I can't say much about that.


----------



## Nago

gimmeheadroom said:


> I think the Verite should not be difficult to drive, it is on a par with 300 ohm Sennheisers. I'll check my HD 600 and HD 800 out of the Phonitor over the next few days. But, I can't imagine problems driving them. I think the Phonitor is rated 2W per channel at 250 ohms, should do a fine job.
> 
> Edited to fix the English, sorry for any confusion...


Ahh I was a bit confused at first but forgot to ask for clarification. 
Thanks very much for your insight! Ill keep my eyes open for a used Phonitor from now on. 😁


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I spent an hour or so tonight listening to a pair of HD 800s (not S) out of the Phonitor 2. Captivating, glorious. I'm not sure I ever heard them sound so good.

Plenty of drive with clarity, black background, sparkle. And this is one pair of cans you can actually pick out the Matrix differences easily with. With no input, dead silence at full volume. Anyway, the amp's a keeper.


----------



## FYFL

gimmeheadroom said:


> I spent an hour or so tonight listening to a pair of HD 800s (not S) out of the Phonitor 2. Captivating, glorious. I'm not sure I ever heard them sound so good.
> 
> Plenty of drive with clarity, black background, sparkle. And this is one pair of cans you can actually pick out the Matrix differences easily with. With no input, dead silence at full volume. Anyway, the amp's a keeper.


True. Some headphones can pick up slightest of differences easier than others. 800 are pretty good in detail department so, yeah, I can see how they managed to decipher those minute differences on Matrix dial(s) without a problem.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Mar 3, 2022)

After having lived with the Phonitor E for 6 months I can describe it as a smooth, punchy, clean and detailed piece of kit when paired with a slightly EQ'ed pair of OG Clears. Two criticisms:

1. The inbuilt DAC wouldn't accept a signal from my Sony UltraHD bluray player
2. Text completely wore off one section of the face plate within seven weeks. The face plate is being replaced soon, but I'm not optimistic about the longevity of the print.

For Australian or NZ buyers, and based on my experiences there, you might want to buy from somewhere other than the Australian distributor.  Perhaps try Thomann online - German based but with very reasonable shipping rates. The Phonitor 2 is very keenly priced.


----------



## xtiva

Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> After having lived with the Phonitor E for 6 months I can describe it as a smooth, punchy, clean and detailed piece of kit when paired with a slightly EQ'ed pair of OG Clears. Two criticisms:
> 
> 1. The inbuilt DAC wouldn't accept a signal from my Sony UltraHD bluray player
> 2. Text completely wore off one section of the face plate within seven weeks. The face plate is being replaced soon, but I'm not optimistic about the longevity of the print.
> ...


i had my face plate replace and been told that this will not happen again but paint is already coming off   Took 2 month when I tried to get it replaced last time so not sure if i want to go through it again.... not sure if it is AU distributor issue but just took way too long...


----------



## sacguy231

I've been spending a good amount of time this past week with my Phonitor 2, really enjoying it.  I got it last year but it spent most the time in the closet as I had rearranged things and was thinking of selling it until recently. I'm running the rear balanced outputs which I love because I route the cabling behind my rack and it keeps the cable out of the way for the rest of the gear and is a very clean look.  I noticed that SPL states that the rear balanced output is for headphones 40 ohm and above.  For me the rear balanced outs sound great with the HD800s, Z1R, and Utopia.  Has anyone used the rear balanced out on lower impedance cans? The manual only states impedance of the front single-ended output as 0.18 ohms, but no mention of the rear output impedance specs on the Phonitor 2 that I can see.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

spl.audio/en/spl-produkt/phonitor-2
Output impedance (XLR)  75 Ω


----------



## sacguy231

gimmeheadroom said:


> spl.audio/en/spl-produkt/phonitor-2
> Output impedance (XLR)  75 Ω


Thx! I didn't see it in the manual, and funny enough I found 2 versions of the manual anyway.  Appreciate it.  Wish it was a bit lower, I haven't tried cans like the Denon 9200 on it through balanced... at 75 ohms it might be *just* a bit high for certain cans.  Maybe a fun day of experimenting ahead.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

sacguy231 said:


> Thx! I didn't see it in the manual, and funny enough I found 2 versions of the manual anyway.  Appreciate it.  Wish it was a bit lower, I haven't tried cans like the Denon 9200 on it through balanced... at 75 ohms it might be *just* a bit high for certain cans.  Maybe a fun day of experimenting ahead.


I found some contradictions between the website and manuals and emailed SPL. I was told the manuals would be updated. So let's hope we get all the specs correct and in one place!


----------



## FYFL

It takes them amazingly long time to get the manuals in order. It doesn’t seem like they really care to set the record straight. Hope they won’t blame Covid for any of it. Bc that song got really old and boring.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall

As mentioned earlier, the text on my Phonitor e faceplate wore off very quickly.   The SPL agent here told me they'd replace the faceplate but that I'd have to send the amp in, risking damage/loss in transit and a few weeks without good music. I asked the agent if they would send me the replacement faceplate so that I could fit it myself, which they somewhat surprisingly agreed to.  

I'm toying with the idea of adding a hard clear coat to stop the text wearing off in the future before I fit it. Is this something that anyone else has tried? Suggestions for a durable product that won't dissolve the text while its being sprayed on would be appreciated.


----------



## FYFL

Do not touch the faceplate.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> As mentioned earlier, the text on my Phonitor e faceplate wore off very quickly.   The SPL agent here told me they'd replace the faceplate but that I'd have to send the amp in, risking damage/loss in transit and a few weeks without good music. I asked the agent if they would send me the replacement faceplate so that I could fit it myself, which they somewhat surprisingly agreed to.



Good news, but annoying that you had to deal with this.



Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> I'm toying with the idea of adding a hard clear coat to stop the text wearing off in the future before I fit it. Is this something that anyone else has tried? Suggestions for a durable product that won't dissolve the text while its being sprayed on would be appreciated.



It seems like there are enough reports of this that it is a thing. I guess one option would be for everybody to continue to request new faceplates until SPL themselves clearcoat the panel or use some better method of labeling the panel.


----------



## sacguy231 (Mar 11, 2022)

I ended up with a Phonitor 2, even though I wanted the XE, because it seemed to not suffer the same problem of the faceplate markings wearing off based on all the reports I could find on various forums. I reached out to SPL prior to purchase and asked them directly about the paint issue, if it had been solved, and what serial range it affected. The response was a bit vague and all they could answer was that it only impacted a small batch and new items should be solved.  But my issue remained - how do I know I'm getting one of the "fixed" items from a retailer?  Maybe that XE I was going to order was sitting in the vendor's warehouse for 12 months so even though it is "new" it is from the older impacted batch.  It's a shame because I would have preferred the XE.


----------



## tomwoo (Mar 11, 2022)

sacguy231 said:


> I ended up with a Phonitor 2, even though I wanted the XE, because it seemed to not suffer the same problem of the faceplate markings wearing off based on all the reports I could find on various forums. I reached out to SPL prior to purchase and asked them directly about the paint issue, if it had been solved, and what serial range it affected. The response was a bit vague and all they could answer was that it only impacted a small batch and new items should be solved.  But my issue remained - how do I now I'm getting one of the "fixed" items from a retailer?  Maybe that XE I was going to order was sitting in the vendor's warehouse for 12 months so even though it is "new" it is from the older impacted batch.  It's a shame because I would have preferred the XE.


I had similar conversation with SPL shortly after getting my xe. Lettering on my unit came off nevertheless. I think it affected more than just a small batch. Both x and xe have this issue...


----------



## rmsanger

I have the Phonitor E and it's a solid MidFi amp.... My HP3 and LCDX pair best with it while all other HPs are much better off the Soloist 3XP.

I have both the dip switches at the bottom on low position for this pairing and it's enjoyable..  Probably will sell it eventually when to clear room for the tube amp I've been saving for.


----------



## u2u2

sacguy231 said:


> I ended up with a Phonitor 2, even though I wanted the XE, because it seemed to not suffer the same problem of the faceplate markings wearing off based on all the reports I could find on various forums. I reached out to SPL prior to purchase and asked them directly about the paint issue, if it had been solved, and what serial range it affected. The response was a bit vague and all they could answer was that it only impacted a small batch and new items should be solved.  But my issue remained - how do I know I'm getting one of the "fixed" items from a retailer?  Maybe that XE I was going to order was sitting in the vendor's warehouse for 12 months so even though it is "new" it is from the older impacted batch.  It's a shame because I would have preferred the XE.


Unfortunate as it ought to be about the sound and features you enjoy.
I have six stationary amps to choose from plus several portables... Here is what grabs the most "on" time:




In the process of reorganizing and the SPL will be getting the front and centre position.
If mine starts to lose the markings I won't be thrilled but I will be able to move past it, much like the patina my Stellia headband is developing. Signs of good use and hours of enjoyment.
Dare I ask... Does the Phonitor 2 use a different method of applying the markings? 
I would prefer laser etched to the stencils SPL seem to use.


----------



## FYFL

sacguy231 said:


> I ended up with a Phonitor 2, even though I wanted the XE, because it seemed to not suffer the same problem of the faceplate markings wearing off based on all the reports I could find on various forums. I reached out to SPL prior to purchase and asked them directly about the paint issue, if it had been solved, and what serial range it affected. The response was a bit vague and all they could answer was that it only impacted a small batch and new items should be solved.  But my issue remained - how do I know I'm getting one of the "fixed" items from a retailer?  Maybe that XE I was going to order was sitting in the vendor's warehouse for 12 months so even though it is "new" it is from the older impacted batch.  It's a shame because I would have preferred the XE.


I could probably check my phonitor2 serial number (it is about a year old), but I'm not really sure if that will help you. I don't have those fading away silk screen issues. However, I do try to avoid touching the faceplate.


----------



## FYFL

u2u2 said:


> Unfortunate as it ought to be about the sound and features you enjoy.
> I have six stationary amps to choose from plus several portables... Here is what grabs the most "on" time:
> 
> In the process of reorganizing and the SPL will be getting the front and centre position.
> ...


Nice color.
As to silkscreen printing method.... I think they use that method throughout the hp amp line. They offer 5-6K analog EQs and other cool pro audio toys. All appear to use the same marking silkscreen technique.
I doubt pro audio components have those fading markings problems..... Those components get heavy usage. 
I believe phonitor2 is or was, the only pro audio version headphone amp.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall (Mar 11, 2022)

1. SPL have been using the "small batch" excuse re text wearing for a few years now
2. It's absurd to expect the user to not touch their equipment and, frankly, this would drive me mad
3. Rapid text wearing on an entry level Chi-Fi amp would be unsurprising. At the price point of the Phonitor it's unacceptable and the result of either thoughtless cost cutting or poor quality control.
4. Are there any users of the Phonitor X/XE/E who haven't had problems with the wearing of text within a year of purchase? Apart from those who don't actually touch their faceplates I mean.


----------



## AmusedToD

Hi everyone,

Placed an order for a black SPL Phonitor XE + DAC768. Expecting it to arrive within a month. My dealer could not get one immediately as SPL themselves do not have any stock at the factory (everything sold out), so they need to build it.


----------



## FYFL (Mar 12, 2022)

Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> 1. SPL have been using the "small batch" excuse re text wearing for a few years now
> 2. It's absurd to expect the user to not touch their equipment and, frankly, this would drive me mad
> 3. Rapid text wearing on an entry level Chi-Fi amp would be unsurprising. At the price point of the Phonitor it's unacceptable and the result of either thoughtless cost cutting or poor quality control.


1, True
2. Non of my cheap ChiFi have that problem. They have other issues but lettering is still crisp. Lol
3. According to SPL, faceplate is sourced locally. Not sure who does the printing part tho. One would assume that metal shop would want to have control of the process from A to Z, but that's not a given. Acoustic Signature (German turntable manufacturer) does its own laser and silk screen printing in-house due to rate of defects coming from outsourcing contractor. Of cause those printing machines are not cheap. Around 100K each. But, it might be worth looking into it.

Btw machine shop that does the faceplates for them, does quite an awesome job. Its the printing (or whatever process they're using) that's the problem.


----------



## Serge Bernamej

FYFL said:


> Knock on wood, but I’ve been fortunate so far. No issues whatsoever. No silk screen printing fading away issues, imbalance, bleeding sound or faulty VU meters.
> And I haven’t blown any of my headphones or this amp by swapping headphones. With volume down and in “mute” mode ofcause (just to be safe).


How do you mute it ?


----------



## FYFL

Serge Bernamej said:


> How do you mute it ?


Toggle switch on the far left. 



Right position is HP output
Left for pre-out/speakers
Middle position is mute


----------



## wawatusi

output555 said:


> To Phonitor XE owners: I just received mine and have a couple of questions about what settings to use.
> 
> 1) DIP switch 1: On or Off? I am using pretty efficient Focal Clear MGs, so do I need the HiFi or Studio Gain?
> 2) DIP switch 2: On or Off? Why would I need my RCA inputs to have added gain? To match the balanced inputs?
> ...





3. yes you can blow any amp this way but there seems to have been a notable occasions of this with the phonitor. if you use xlr this is not an issue. Just make sure you turn the volume all the way down or switch the switch to the stanby position first.


----------



## Serge Bernamej

FYFL said:


> Toggle switch on the far left.
> 
> Right position is HP output
> Left for pre-out/speakers
> Middle position is mute


Thank you friend, but I don’t have this switch on the XE.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Just turn the volume to 0 then and you should not have problems with SE headphones. As was said above, for XLR it is not an issue at all.


----------



## FYFL

Serge Bernamej said:


> Thank you friend, but I don’t have this switch on the XE.


I think manual says to turn down the volume when swapping or disconnecting headphones. 
I though XE did have that toggle switch and SE was missing that feature?


----------



## Serge Bernamej

Thanks again for the responses. What a great amp by the way. Tested it with the hd650 and it was fantastic. I have the hd800S but not tested it yet.


----------



## xtr4

FYFL said:


> I think manual says to turn down the volume when swapping or disconnecting headphones.
> I though XE did have that toggle switch and SE was missing that feature?


I think it was only available on the X and not the XE because the X had the preamp function and could toggle between speaker/mute/headphones


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Serge Bernamej said:


> Thanks again for the responses. What a great amp by the way. Tested it with the hd650 and it was fantastic. I have the hd800S but not tested it yet.


It does a wonderful job with my HD 800s (not S).


----------



## FYFL

xtr4 said:


> I think it was only available on the X and not the XE because the X had the preamp function and could toggle between speaker/mute/headphones


You are probably right. I lost track of all amps they got in their line up. 

Not sure which model I was looking at before I chose Phonitor2 but it didn’t have mute option. In manuals thought it suggested to turn the volume down when switching between headphones. But always refer to manuals of your specific model.


----------



## xtr4

FYFL said:


> You are probably right. I lost track of all amps they got in their line up.
> 
> Not sure which model I was looking at before I chose Phonitor2 but it didn’t have mute option. In manuals thought it suggested to turn the volume down when switching between headphones. But always refer to manuals of your specific model.


Yeah, another good habit to have is to pause the music while changing cans. But I usually do both, just to be on the safe side. Better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## FYFL

xtr4 said:


> Yeah, another good habit to have is to pause the music while changing cans. But I usually do both, just to be on the safe side. Better to err on the side of caution.


I don’t use balance terminated cables with my headphones but, aren’t balance headphone outputs immune to shorting out? 
If that’s the case, only single ended terminated headphones need to follow these simple precautionary steps. Am I correct on this or is there more to it?


----------



## xtr4

FYFL said:


> I don’t use balance terminated cables with my headphones but, aren’t balance headphone outputs immune to shorting out?
> If that’s the case, only single ended terminated headphones need to follow these simple precautionary steps. Am I correct on this or is there more to it?


Sorry for not being clear on this, and yes this applies to the SE output only. But sometimes we can be forgetful and unplug the headphones regardless of balance or SE, so the habit makes for less stress


----------



## FYFL

xtr4 said:


> Sorry for not being clear on this, and yes this applies to the SE output only. But sometimes we can be forgetful and unplug the headphones regardless of balance or SE, so the habit makes for less stress


Agree. I come from many years of dealing with tube based gear. Especially in typical stereo speaker setup. And a habit of caution is a second nature because of it. I really enjoy headphone experience but it's not my domain if I have to be honest with you. That's why, you'll occasionally sense some hesitation or uncertainty from me.


----------



## xtr4

FYFL said:


> Agree. I come from many years of dealing with tube based gear. Especially in typical stereo speaker setup. And a habit of caution is a second nature because of it. I really enjoy headphone experience but it's not my domain if I have to be honest with you. That's why, you'll occasionally sense some hesitation or uncertainty from me.


No worries. We are all in this hobby together.


----------



## Badas

New member. I just purchased the Phonitor xe - black - no DAC. 
It will be used with Cambridge streamer and Yggy DAC. 
I Also have Woo WA22. I am toying with the idea of taking the 4 pin XLR out of the back, splitting to 2 x 3 pin XLR and using the xe as a pre-amp to the WA22.


----------



## caracara08

I would love to hear your impressions WA22 vs phonitor, when possible.


----------



## u2u2

Badas said:


> New member. I just purchased the Phonitor xe - black - no DAC.
> It will be used with Cambridge streamer and Yggy DAC.
> I Also have Woo WA22. I am toying with the idea of taking the 4 pin XLR out of the back, splitting to 2 x 3 pin XLR and using the xe as a pre-amp to the WA22.


I am a forum and audio neophyte compared to you but would offer:
For that usage you really ought to have the Phonitor x or something else designed as a proper pre amp.  As an owner of an xe and a WA22 I don't think your end result will be very good. I wouldn't try it with my gear or anyone else's for that matter. My guess is you will need to attenuate the signal into the xe and suffer what ever losses come with that otherwise the volume on the WA22 will have to be cranked all the way down and you will have very little, if any, useful range of control. The DIP switches on the xe are used for boost functions, the opposite of what you need, and many users don't find the need to utilize them.  I have used passive and active pre amps on my WA22 including a Schiit, Naim Atom HE in pre amp mode, and a Macintosh C8. Most of my headphones are easy to drive Focals with the hardest being HD800 and HD820...
Enjoy the Phonitor and best of luck with where you take it.


----------



## Badas

u2u2 said:


> I am a forum and audio neophyte compared to you but would offer:
> For that usage you really ought to have the Phonitor x or something else designed as a proper pre amp.  As an owner of an xe and a WA22 I don't think your end result will be very good. I wouldn't try it with my gear or anyone else's for that matter. My guess is you will need to attenuate the signal into the xe and suffer what ever losses come with that otherwise the volume on the WA22 will have to be cranked all the way down and you will have very little, if any, useful range of control. The DIP switches on the xe are used for boost functions, the opposite of what you need, and many users don't find the need to utilize them.  I have used passive and active pre amps on my WA22 including a Schiit, Naim Atom HE in pre amp mode, and a Macintosh C8. Most of my headphones are easy to drive Focals with the hardest being HD800 and HD820...
> Enjoy the Phonitor and best of luck with where you take it.


Yes. You make some very excellent points.
I decided over the weekend that I was being stupid and should leave things a lot simpler.
I will simply have the DAC > WA22 using RCA and DAC > Phonitor using XLR. 
If want to use tubes then I will use WA22.
If SS then Phonitor.
Simple enough. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Badas (May 9, 2022)

So I have read the thread. Waiting for my xe to arrive.
I've taken some notes.

1. The writing sux. Be real careful using the amp. That is not a good start.
2. It is a very neutral amp. Some Violectric owners prefer Violectric. I tend to lean towards warm so I may not like. I own Violectric V281. Which has been retired and moved to movie room for late night don't disturb the wife HP movie watching.
I will compare the two.
3. Other than that. Good to go. I may need to look at dip switches. No worries. V281 uses those as well. Get a spare remote for volume control.

One thing I am wrestling with.
I have just purchased the Cambridge CXN streamer. I'm currently have it going to a Woo WA22 then to a Mr Speakers Aeon Open Version 1. I'm freakin loving the sound.
I have the Yggy R2R DAC sitting to one side not yet installed. I've done a quick compare on DAC's between Cambridge inbuilt and Yggy. There is nothing really in it. I'm not noticing a lot. What I do like is the Cambridge is a pre-amp so I can control volume via my phone.
Am I being stupid not installing a R2R DAC? I'm really liking the fact without the Yggy my future rig could be very easy.

Without Yggy R2R.
Cambridge to Woo and phone volume control, Very easy and I'm loving the sound.
Cambridge to xe and phone volume control, Very easy again.

With Yggy R2R.
Cambridge to Yggy to Woo. No remote volume control. All manual.
Cambridge to Yggy to Xe. No phone volume control. xe remote volume control. Must be in ir line of sight. Not always the case when sitting on deck drinking bourbon.

What are your thoughts. Yggy or no Yggy?


----------



## xtiva

Badas said:


> So I have read the thread. Waiting for my xe to arrive.
> I've taken some notes.
> 
> 1. The writing sux. Be real careful using the amp. That is not a good start.
> ...



Congrats on your purchase! Phonitor is one of the best amps I have had actually.. but as you said, also has a very different sound signature to V281.  Personally, as a classical music listener, I prefer the neutral tonality of Phonitor.  To my ears, Phonitor has better detail retrieval and sound stage compared to V281.  

It isn't wiring, I guess, just lack of short circuit protection for 1/4" headphone output.  You just need to be careful not to plug or unplug your headphone while music is playing.  For me, this wasn't an issue as I only use XLR cables.

As a fan of Yggy and R2R DACs in general and hate connecting preamp to integrated amp, ie. headphone amp, I would definitely use Yggy in my chain.  Plus, Yggy will also bring some warmth to your Phonitor as well.... 

just my 5 cent


----------



## Badas

xtiva said:


> Congrats on your purchase! Phonitor is one of the best amps I have had actually.. but as you said, also has a very different sound signature to V281.  Personally, as a classical music listener, I prefer the neutral tonality of Phonitor.  To my ears, Phonitor has better detail retrieval and sound stage compared to V281.
> 
> As a fan of Yggy and R2R DACs in general and hate connecting preamp to integrated amp, ie. headphone amp, I would definitely use Yggy in my chain.  Plus, Yggy will also bring some warmth to your Phonitor as well....
> 
> just my 5 cent


Thank you.

I'm not worried about xe being more detailed. As long as it doesn't get shrilly then I'm fine. If it's clean, clear and honest then great.

Yggy / R2R. Damn it! you are probably right. I was just trying to convince myself to keep life simple.

I'm not against pre-amps myself. It's a good way to get remote control on amps that have manual control. 
Previously I had Yggy > V281 > WA22 just so I could remote volume control the WA22 using the V281 remote. It worked well.
This time it will be Cambridge CNX to Yggy to xe and Cambridge CNX to Yggy to WA22 and Cambridge CNX to WA22.


----------



## Toad_of_Toad_Hall

Badas said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm not worried about xe being more detailed. As long as it doesn't get shrilly then I'm fine. If it's clean, clear and honest then great.
> 
> ...



If I had money to throw around I'd buy a passive preamp with a remote something like Khozmo have to offer. Crank your amp volume up all the way and control the volume through a higher quality motorised stepped attunator. Not cheap, though.

https://khozmo.com/balanced_stereo.html


----------



## u2u2

Toad_of_Toad_Hall said:


> If I had money to throw around I'd buy a passive preamp with a remote something like Khozmo have to offer. Crank your amp volume up all the way and control the volume through a higher quality motorised stepped attunator. Not cheap, though.
> 
> https://khozmo.com/balanced_stereo.html


I tried very hard to give those folks some cash for a pre amp for my WA22. Their items are pricy but look like they would deliver performance wise. Could not get a response of any kind from them. Finally gave up and continued in a different direction. Turned out well as I might not have acquired a Phonitor xe otherwise (not to mention an Atom HE and some MacIntosh gear). Customer service might not be their strength! Haven't seem much chatter about them but I still wonder what could have been...


----------



## Badas

She's certainly vert pretty. Not sure if I like the SPL or tube amp more. 
The initial sound test is impressing as well.


----------



## xtiva

Badas said:


> She's certainly vert pretty. Not sure if I like the SPL or tube amp more.
> The initial sound test is impressing as well.


Yeah believe the look, Phonitor is one of the best-looking amp.. with top-notch sound quality 

ps. nice tube on your WA22!!!


----------



## Badas

xtiva said:


> Yeah believe the look, Phonitor is one of the best-looking amp.. with top-notch sound quality
> 
> ps. nice tube on your WA22!!!


Thanks,

Getting to grips with the tech. Crossfeed etc.... I like.
It's a very easy listening sound. It doesn't offend. No harshness. 
I was expecting it to more neutral. My feeling is there is a nice warmth creeping through.


----------



## elwappo99

Badas said:


> She's certainly vert pretty. Not sure if I like the SPL or tube amp more.
> The initial sound test is impressing as well.




Twinsies? Except the color. Although no ones really said it, I always thought the Phonitor X was warmer than neutral.


----------



## Badas

elwappo99 said:


> Twinsies? Except the color. Although no ones really said it, I always thought the Phonitor X was warmer than neutral.


Geee, That is a nice rig.

I thought about sliding the SPL under the Woo as well.
Then I thought it would distract. The Woo on top is like an art piece.

I certainly would say the SPL tints to warm. 
I've got the V281 as well so I will compare later.


----------



## Badas

By the way nice tubes in the Woo as well.


----------



## elwappo99

Badas said:


> Geee, That is a nice rig.
> 
> I thought about sliding the SPL under the Woo as well.
> Then I thought it would distract. The Woo on top is like an art piece.
> ...



The stacking is just a temporary deal while I figure out how to incorporate them into the main rack. I'm running out of space here.

The Phonitor 2 is closer to neutral fwiw. Also it's interesting the Phonitor 2's power output leans to have more power for lower output impedances.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

elwappo99 said:


> The stacking is just a temporary deal while I figure out how to incorporate them into the main rack. I'm running out of space here.
> 
> The Phonitor 2 is closer to neutral fwiw. Also it's interesting the Phonitor 2's power output leans to have more power for lower output impedances.


It's interesting that you consider the Phonitor 2 more neutral than the XE. I have not heard the XE, but I was very impressed with my HD 800s out of the Phonitor 2. It is a really good match, just warm enough to make me forget sometimes I need EQ with this set.


----------



## Badas

elwappo99 said:


> The stacking is just a temporary deal while I figure out how to incorporate them into the main rack. I'm running out of space here.
> 
> The Phonitor 2 is closer to neutral fwiw. Also it's interesting the Phonitor 2's power output leans to have more power for lower output impedances.


I’ve done about 4 hours now on the Phonitor xe now. All the while thinking how the heck can this be called neutral. I think it’s warmer than the V281. V281 often gets referred to as neutral with a touch of warmth.

I wonder if early review units were different? All reviews I read said neutral.
It’s a great surprise as I lean to warm with the tubes and HP’s I use.

With the matrix function I’ve noted that if you have crossfeed set to max then the sound almost goes kinda mono. It loses stereo effects. Kinda makes sense when you think about it as you are mixing everything together. So I’ve set crossfeed on 2 and angle on 40 degrees. Is that about right?
What do other users find with these settings.
I do like the crossfeed function. It just gives it a slight natural effect.


----------



## FYFL

Badas said:


> I’ve done about 4 hours now on the Phonitor xe now. All the while thinking how the heck can this be called neutral. I think it’s warmer than the V281. V281 often gets referred to as neutral with a touch of warmth.
> 
> I wonder if early review units were different? All reviews I read said neutral.
> It’s a great surprise as I lean to warm with the tubes and HP’s I use.
> ...


My Phonitor 2 is certainly more on the neutral side. V280 sounded syrupy in comparison. 

Matrix settings I most often use are 55-75 angle, strength 2-4 and matching center image size. Center image depends on the recording. So do the other settings. However, my version is a bit more flexible in that regard. Also, matrix isn't %100 transparent. It adds another form of processing which slightly affects (degrades) the sound purity. I like it tho. And I use it quite a bit.


----------



## xtiva

Badas said:


> I think it’s warmer than the V281


Wow that's new.. had A to B V281 with my Phonitor X and found V281 to a little warmer... Phontor is neutral with hint of warmth for my ears...    but that's my ear


FYFL said:


> It adds another form of processing which slightly affects (degrades


Yeah the Matrix degrades in my opinion.. reduces the width and loses bass a bit...


----------



## Badas

FYFL said:


> My Phonitor 2 is certainly more on the neutral side. V280 sounded syrupy in comparison.
> 
> Matrix settings I most often use are 55-75 angle, strength 2-4 and matching center image size. Center image depends on the recording. So do the other settings. However, my version is a bit more flexible in that regard. Also, matrix isn't %100 transparent. It adds another form of processing which slightly affects (degrades) the sound purity. I like it tho. And I use it quite a bit.



Thanks your help. Appreciated!

I was wondering if something is getting rolled of the top. High frequencies. 
I’ve been sitting back puzzled for the last hour. Is it the high end frequencies you are referring to as effecting purity?

Regardless I like it as well and will be using. It reminds me of tubes just rolling some frequencies. It makes for a more laid back presentation.


----------



## FYFL (May 13, 2022)

Badas said:


> Thanks your help. Appreciated!
> 
> I was wondering if something is getting rolled of the top. High frequencies.
> I’ve been sitting back puzzled for the last hour. Is it the high end frequencies you are referring to as effecting purity?
> ...


Yes, resolution, detail, micro-dynamics, slam do suffer slightly. Not a deal breaker. But, if you're sensitive to it or are using this amp for evaluating music, I would probably listen in pure stereo. However, matrix can be pleasantly satisfying for those coming from the world of a typical stereo speaker system.
Any crossfeed processing will degrade sound. Even Chord isn't immune from added processing to the signal path.


----------



## Badas (May 13, 2022)

FYFL said:


> Yes, resolution, detail, micro-dynamics, slam do suffer slightly. Not a deal breaker. But, if you're sensitive to it or are using this amp for evaluating music, I would probably listen in pure stereo. However, matrix can be pleasantly satisfying for those coming from the world of a typical stereo speaker system.
> Any crossfeed processing will degrade sound. Even Chord isn't immune from added processing to the signal path.


Yeah. I could hear that micro detail disappear. It wasn’t a bad thing. Super easy listening.
Little bits seem to be the key for me.
Crossfeed on 3. Speaker angle on 30 degrees. I found larger speaker angles did weird things to center vocals.

That Phonitor 2 has a third function. Center. Super cool.
I’m guessing you can go wider speaker angles then fix the center vocals.


----------



## Badas

Fu*k me, bloody wow! 
This is a freakin fantastic amplifier.

I couldn’t be more pleased.

The matrix function can do wonders to vocal centric music if the settings are right. 

My WA22 is not getting any use right now. Dear I say this amp is more tubey  than a tube amp????


----------



## xtiva

Badas said:


> Fu*k me, bloody wow!
> This is a freakin fantastic amplifier.
> 
> I couldn’t be more pleased.
> ...



Yap, this is one hell of an amp with a lot of power to drive any headphones...

I'm not sure what has got into me, but  I just got Susvara and was worried Phonitor X might not have enough power to drive it properly but with 22db gain, it had no issue with driving Susvara and volume only needed to go to about 10 o'clock.  

Though at 22db gain, I felt 1/4" output had much better sound than XLR out ...


----------



## FYFL

Hifiman HE6 V2 also aren’t the easiest HPs to drive but with Phonitor2, that’s a non issue. It should be fine with %99.9 HPs out there as far as “power” is concerned.


----------



## xtiva

FYFL said:


> Hifiman HE6 V2 also aren’t the easiest HPs to drive but with Phonitor2, that’s a non issue. It should be fine with %99.9 HPs out there as far as “power” is concerned.


BTW did you find 1/4" to sound cleaner than XLR when using 22db gain?
Thanks.


----------



## FYFL

xtiva said:


> BTW did you find 1/4" to sound cleaner than XLR when using 22db gain?
> Thanks.


Phonitor2 is single ended only. Well, there’s a way to use stereo XLR outs in the back as a HP XLR out (via dip switch) but I haven’t tried it or felt the need to explore that option. From my conversation with SPL rep, it appears that that option would add a slight vol gain. However, my specific unit was specifically design for single ended HP output via 1/4” and that’s how I use it. Others with models that resemble your unit design might be more helpful with sorting out what is there to gain by going balance and if it’s worth doing so. Hope that helps.


----------



## xtiva

FYFL said:


> Phonitor2 is single ended only. Well, there’s a way to use stereo XLR outs in the back as a HP XLR out (via dip switch) but I haven’t tried it or felt the need to explore that option. From my conversation with SPL rep, it appears that that option would add a slight vol gain. However, my specific unit was specifically design for single ended HP output via 1/4” and that’s how I use it. Others with models that resemble your unit design might be more helpful with sorting out what is there to gain by going balance and if it’s worth doing so. Hope that helps.


OH ic ic.. apparently Phonitor X or XE or E for that matter is single end design.. may be that's why 1/4" sounded better...

Thanks for the hlep


----------



## Galapac (May 31, 2022)

No, just the Phonitor 2 is single ended, the other models offer both.

From https://www.headphoneer.com/spl-phonitor-xe-review/

*Powering Headphones *

With regards to headphone performance, there is one important difference between the Phonitor 2 and the rest. The Phonitor x, xe, and e have both balanced and unbalanced outputs. The Phonitor 2 is unbalanced output only. This is quite a big deal for demanding headphones. The balanced output is roughly twice as powerful because it uses a separate power amplifier for each channel.

Other than the Phonitor 2´s lack of a balanced output, there are, according to SPL, no significant differences between the four models that affect the headphone amplifiers’ performance. All the unbalanced outputs have identical measurements.

In other words the un-balanced headphone amplifier performance of all the four Phonitors (Phonitor x, Phonitor xe, Phonitor e, and Phonitor 2) will be identical, and the balanced headphone amplifier performance of the ones with a balanced output (x, xe, and e) will be identical.


----------



## Yesthereisgasinthecar

FYFL said:


> Phonitor2 is single ended only. Well, there’s a way to use stereo XLR outs in the back as a HP XLR out (via dip switch) but I haven’t tried it or felt the need to explore that option. From my conversation with SPL rep, it appears that that option would add a slight vol gain. However, my specific unit was specifically design for single ended HP output via 1/4” and that’s how I use it. Others with models that resemble your unit design might be more helpful with sorting out what is there to gain by going balance and if it’s worth doing so. Hope that helps.


I set the Phonitor 2 DIP switches to output the matrix effects to XLR and use the Phonitor 2 as a pre-amp to my Mac MHA200. I use balanced out of the MHA200 for normal listening and SE out of the Phonitor if I want a straight solid state sound.  With the very low noise floor of the Phonitor, just about any amp with XLR inputs could be used in place of the MHA if someone just has to have a tubey sound (like me) or some sort of preferred interface.  Over the months I've come to realize what and end game rig this is.  YMMV, of course.


----------



## jonathan c

Yesthereisgasinthecar said:


> I set the Phonitor 2 DIP switches to output the matrix effects to XLR and use the Phonitor 2 as a pre-amp to my Mac MHA200. I use balanced out of the MHA200 for normal listening and SE out of the Phonitor if I want a straight solid state sound.  With the very low noise floor of the Phonitor, just about any amp with XLR inputs could be used in place of the MHA if someone just has to have a tubey sound (like me) or some sort of preferred interface.  Over the months I've come to realize what and end game rig this is.  YMMV, of course.


…YMWNV if ‘Nothereisnogasinthecar’…🤣


----------



## Ken G

Galapac said:


> No, just the Phonitor 2 is single ended, the other models offer both.
> 
> From https://www.headphoneer.com/spl-phonitor-xe-review/
> 
> ...


According to the description at Moon Audio the balanced output on the Phonitor X, XE and E are not twice as powerful and in some cases the Single ended is more powerful than the XLR. See below.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

The ratings in the manuals don't match the SPL website info. I mentioned it a few months ago but haven't checked to see if anything was fixed. I'd like to know the real numbers but it seems hard to get that info.


----------



## Galapac (Jun 1, 2022)

My reply was just noting that the X, XE, E had balanced outputs, unlike the Phonitor 2.
I probably should not have copied the other part of that review where the reviewer states that the balanced was more powerful.
I have never measured this because I do not use the 1/4 jack with this amp.

I actually use the balanced output on the Phonitor Xe out of safety.
The manual states that you can blow this amp if you have the volume turned up and you plug in the 1/4 jack. 
For something so expensive you would think that they would have a safety feature for this.
I never have this issue with my tube amps.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Galapac said:


> My reply was just noting that the X, XE, E had balanced outputs, unlike the Phonitor 2.
> I probably should not have copied the other part of that review where the reviewer states that the balanced was more powerful.
> I have never measured this because I do not use the 1/4 jack with this amp.
> 
> ...


Every amp with a 1/4 inch jack is susceptible to shorting. The limitation is the plug; it has nothing to do with the Phonitor. I always turn the volume all the way down before pulling a plug or putting one in. The mute switch is a nice addon.

Almost all my gear is balanced all the way through. But I read some years ago that SPL's position was that balanced headamps are unnecessary. So I wanted to buy one to get the best SE amp


----------



## FYFL

Galapac said:


> No, just the Phonitor 2 is single ended, the other models offer both.
> 
> From https://www.headphoneer.com/spl-phonitor-xe-review/
> 
> ...


Phonito2 can HP output via XLR. I confirmed that long ago with manufacturer.



Yesthereisgasinthecar said:


> I set the Phonitor 2 DIP switches to output the matrix effects to XLR and use the Phonitor 2 as a pre-amp to my Mac MHA200. I use balanced out of the MHA200 for normal listening and SE out of the Phonitor if I want a straight solid state sound.  With the very low noise floor of the Phonitor, just about any amp with XLR inputs could be used in place of the MHA if someone just has to have a tubey sound (like me) or some sort of preferred interface.  Over the months I've come to realize what and end game rig this is.  YMMV, of course.


Nice setup. Occasionally I use tube preamp to warm things up a bit. That depends on the mood or recording qualities.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FYFL said:


> Phonito2 can HP output via XLR. I confirmed that long ago with manufacturer.



True, but I guess the output impedance won't work with most planars, and the jacks are on the back. Maybe it's more useful to think of the Phonitor 2 as an SE headphone amp and a balanced preamp...


----------



## FYFL

gimmeheadroom said:


> True, but I guess the output impedance won't work with most planars, and the jacks are on the back. Maybe it's more useful to think of the Phonitor 2 as an SE headphone amp and a balanced preamp...


Agree. But HP balanced out option does exist (for the record sake). But, there are other products out there that are probably a more suitable choice for true balanced application.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FYFL said:


> Agree. But HP balanced out option does exist (for the record sake). But, there are other products out there that are probably a more suitable choice for true balanced application.


Agreed


----------



## Sajid Amit

Hello good people,

Has anyone here tried the XE with the Utopia and/or the Arya and can speak to the synergy of these headphones with the XE?


----------



## tomwoo

Sajid Amit said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> Has anyone here tried the XE with the Utopia and/or the Arya and can speak to the synergy of these headphones with the XE?


I use this combo and like it very much.
My understanding is SPL's 120v technology matches well with dynamic headphones like Utopia.
But please keep in mind I haven't compared it to any other combos.


----------



## u2u2

Sajid Amit said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> Has anyone here tried the XE with the Utopia and/or the Arya and can speak to the synergy of these headphones with the XE?


With Utopia, simply the best!. I have a choice of a Qutest/Anni stack, McIntosh  MHA200/C8 Tube pre amp combo, Naim Atom HE with Unity Core Server, and a couple of Woo amps... Bottom line, the Phonitor xe is getting more and more of its share of on time. Also works very well with HD820 which seem to be permanently affixed to the rear outputs. No slouch with Stellia either. I have the DAC version but use the C8, Unity Core, and other kit on it from time to time. Fun unit... Feature rich and they all work. Any enthusiast ought to try one. The vu meters are an entertaining treat and provide useful info. Get red! I am biased to the extreme but it was money very well spent.


----------



## caracara08

u2u2 said:


> With Utopia, simply the best!. I have a choice of a Qutest/Anni stack, McIntosh  MHA200/C8 Tube pre amp combo, Naim Atom HE with Unity Core Server, and a couple of Woo amps... Bottom line, the Phonitor xe is getting more and more of its share of on time. Also works very well with HD820 which seem to be permanently affixed to the rear outputs. No slouch with Stellia either. I have the DAC version but use the C8, Unity Core, and other kit on it from time to time. Fun unit... Feature rich and they all work. Any enthusiast ought to try one. The vu meters are an entertaining treat and provide useful info. Get red! I am biased to the extreme but it was money very well spent.


That’s quite a collection of gear. Congrats


----------



## stuck limo

You should hear the XE with something like a Hifiman HE-400. The synergy is off the charts. Just magic.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

stuck limo said:


> You should hear the XE with something like a Hifiman HE-400. The synergy is off the charts. Just magic.


Which 400?


----------



## stuck limo

gimmeheadroom said:


> Which 400?


The original. I actually have a modded version. My buddy made him and I a pair so there's actually only 2 in the world of my type. I'll post a pic. It was based off another mod but he tweaked it and improved the design.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

stuck limo said:


> The original. I actually have a modded version. My buddy made him and I a pair so there's actually only 2 in the world of my type. I'll post a pic. It was based off another mod but he tweaked it and improved the design.


I was interested to read your earlier post since I have a pair of HE400i coming tomorrow, and I bought them to run off my Phonitor 2


----------



## xtiva

stuck limo said:


> The original. I actually have a modded version. My buddy made him and I a pair so there's actually only 2 in the world of my type. I'll post a pic. It was based off another mod but he tweaked it and improved the design.


Think Phonitor goes so well with any headphones you throw at it...  haven't tried HE400 but ran it with Susvara, HE1000SE and it drives all Planar wonderfully.  Also, drive it with HD800,HD800s, AT R70x, ZMF Aeolus, it drives all of the headphones so nicely...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

xtiva said:


> Think Phonitor goes so well with any headphones you throw at it...  haven't tried HE400 but ran it with Susvara, HE1000SE and it drives all Planar wonderfully.  Also, drive it with HD800,HD800s, AT R70x, ZMF Aeolus, it drives all of the headphones so nicely...


Agreed, it is splendid with my HD 800s and 600s as well. I'm not sure how I feel about the LCD-2C out of it though.


----------



## xtiva

gimmeheadroom said:


> Agreed, it is splendid with my HD 800s and 600s as well. I'm not sure how I feel about the LCD-2C out of it though.


Bought a used LCD-2C and in a day or two sold it off...  it was not an issue with the amp but just not my preferred sound signature...  didn't take too long to decide to offload it... you need to EQ so much to make it sound to my preference... so if you like and don't mind EQing then might be OK I guess... 

But then again never found any Audeze that I liked... including LCD-4, LCD-MX, LCD-3 and LCD-X ... never heard LCD-5 yet....


----------



## stuck limo

gimmeheadroom said:


> I was interested to read your earlier post since I have a pair of HE400i coming tomorrow, and I bought them to run off my Phonitor 2


Here's the pics of the headphones and what was modded on them. I keep telling my friend who modded them that he needs to hear the combo but he lives in another state so that's very difficult. Maybe one day though. 

I actually don't love/like the 600 on the XE but I DID like the 650 on the XE. Go figure. I almost never use the 800 on the XE so I'd need to go back and re-listen.

https://imgur.com/a/M84dn1s


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Well the HE400i 2020s showed up and the Phonitor 2 drives them effortlessly, no doubt could set them on fire.

I have a weird issue, at first I didn't believe it but often when I first turn on the amp there is either low or no audio in the left channel. Even then, the VU meters both show the same level.

I have two different DACs on my desktop along with a V280 so I can definitely say it's the Phonitor. If I throw some switches like mono or left only the left channel starts to operarate normally. I guess it's an incipient failure somewhere on the left channel output side. I really don't want to send this back...


----------



## stuck limo

gimmeheadroom said:


> Well the HE400i 2020s showed up and the Phonitor 2 drives them effortlessly, no doubt could set them on fire.
> 
> I have a weird issue, at first I didn't believe it but often when I first turn on the amp there is either low or no audio in the left channel. Even then, the VU meters both show the same level.
> 
> I have two different DACs on my desktop along with a V280 so I can definitely say it's the Phonitor. If I throw some switches like mono or left only the left channel starts to operarate normally. I guess it's an incipient failure somewhere on the left channel output side. I really don't want to send this back...


I had to send mine for repair. The VU meters wouldn't work and I couldn't get any output. They ended up replacing the entire board but it took quite a while to get back.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

stuck limo said:


> I had to send mine for repair. The VU meters wouldn't work and I couldn't get any output. They ended up replacing the entire board but it took quite a while to get back.


It does not sound like the same issue. How has yours been working since you got it back?


----------



## stuck limo

gimmeheadroom said:


> It does not sound like the same issue. How has yours been working since you got it back?


Flawlessly!


----------



## caracara08

So I’m running this with Clear Mg and HD660s. Am understanding that single end actually outputs more power for the 660s (120-150ohm) and the Clear (55ohm) than balanced?


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Jun 22, 2022)

Should not be possible, no. But there are significant disparities and contradictions between the specs on the pages on their website and the doc on their website. 

Will the real specifications please stand up...


----------



## FYFL

Power output spects are indeed confusing. 
Phonitor X for example states 1/4” SE out at 250 ohms 2 X 5 W
And via XLR 2 X 3.5 W. 
With 600 ohms load on paper, there’s a significant increase in power via balanced out vs single ended output. 
I’ve talked about it with SPL rep a long time ago and it wasn’t clear at the time what the real power rating numbers are. I do remember something being said about more clearly explained power rating coming in the future update. Well, how far into the future is anybody’s guess…


----------



## xtiva

FYFL said:


> Power output spects are indeed confusing.
> Phonitor X for example states 1/4” SE out at 250 ohms 2 X 5 W
> And via XLR 2 X 3.5 W.
> With 600 ohms load on paper, there’s a significant increase in power via balanced out vs single ended output.
> I’ve talked about it with SPL rep a long time ago and it wasn’t clear at the time what the real power rating numbers are. I do remember something being said about more clearly explained power rating coming in the future update. Well, how far into the future is anybody’s guess…


yeah this output power rating is pretty confusing to say the least and I have heard about this rating update couple of years ago so yeah hopefully very soon


----------



## FYFL

xtiva said:


> yeah this output power rating is pretty confusing to say the least and I have heard about this rating update couple of years ago so yeah hopefully very soon


As long as my SPL amp can drive my headphones with decent headroom, I really don’t care all that much about true rating. However, it’s quite funny that they don’t care to address it and keep trolling us with update promises. Lol


----------



## xtiva

FYFL said:


> As long as my SPL amp can drive my headphones with decent headroom, I really don’t care all that much about true rating. However, it’s quite funny that they don’t care to address it and keep trolling us with update promises. Lol



Yap I have given up on the specs but yeah would be good to finally have the correct information...


----------



## Alien HP

I am considering this amp based on many positive reviews and features. But the output power specs are throwing me off. They don't make much sense. Specifically 8 W at 600 ohms and 0.7 W at 32 ohms for the unbalanced output. Such low output power for low impedance headphones would be a deal breaker for me. And how can it provide 8 watts considering the amp is advertised to deliver up to 3.7 watts. Also these specs don't match the specs from the manual for either output. I suspect the specs are incorrect on the web site. I contacted the customer support about this. I got a response from a sales rep today. But it wasn't very helpful. I was told the manual only has the output power specs for the unbalanced output. I was also given a comparison sheet which has the same information as the web site product page. I asked for more clarification with my arguments above. Once I get back another response with more details (hopefully), I will post here.


----------



## Alien HP (Jun 21, 2022)

FWIW, I found a review article by Mr.Headphoneer with the following specs


> *Unbalanced Max. Output Power (at +30 dBu @ 1 kHz)*
> 1 W x 2 at 600 Ohm impedance
> 2 W x 2 at 300 Ohm impedance
> 3.7 W x 2 at 120 Ohm impedance
> ...


The author claims the balanced output power specs were provided by SPL. I still don't know if these values are accurate and how they would support the statement from the intro paragraph from the manual.


> With up to 3.7 W output power the Phonitor xe delivers an impressive performance.


----------



## obzilla

4.4 watts @ 600ohms is really something


----------



## xtiva (Jun 22, 2022)

Alien HP said:


> I am considering this amp based on many positive reviews and features. But the output power specs are throwing me off. They don't make much sense. Specifically 8 W at 600 ohms and 0.7 W at 32 ohms for the unbalanced output. Such low output power for low impedance headphones would be a deal breaker for me. And how can it provide 8 watts considering the amp is advertised to deliver up to 3.7 watts. Also these specs don't match the specs from the manual for either output. I suspect the specs are incorrect on the web site. I contacted the customer support about this. I got a response from a sales rep today. But it wasn't very helpful. I was told the manual only has the output power specs for the unbalanced output. I was also given a comparison sheet which has the same information as the web site product page. I asked for more clarification with my arguments above. Once I get back another response with more details (hopefully), I will post here.


In terms of power, spec aside, is more than adequate to drive any demanding headphone on 12db gain using either balanced or unbalanced.   For Phonitor X it has 12, 20 and 22db gain.

I am using Susvara, 50ohm in unbalanced without any issues.   I also tested my Shure Aonic 50, unbalanced and no issue at all


----------



## Alien HP

xtiva said:


> In terms of power spec aside, is more adequate to drive any demanding headphone on 12db gain using either balanced or unbalanced.   For Phonitor X it has 12, 20 and 22db gain.
> 
> I am using Susvara, 50ohm in unbalanced without any issues.   I also tested my Shure Aonic 50, unbalanced and no issue at all


That would be my impression based on many reviews. But I would like SPL to confirm or clarify the specs.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

obzilla said:


> 4.4 watts @ 600ohms is really something



You're right but I don't think any pair of 600 ohm cans needs that kind of power. 1W per channel at 600 ohms would be plenty. And, I am sure that no Phonitor model delivers 4,4...



Alien HP said:


> That would be my impression based on many reviews. But I would like SPL to confirm or clarify the specs.



Yes.

I corresponded with them when I got my amp recently and I was told the manuals would be updated soon. It feels like this will never be clarified and that some trusted third party (i.e. not the known audio-scientologist) with the know how and test gear) is going to have to review and publish verifiable numbers.


----------



## obzilla

gimmeheadroom said:


> You're right but I don't think any pair of 600 ohm cans needs that kind of power. 1W per channel at 600 ohms would be plenty. And, I am sure that no Phonitor model delivers 4,4...


Yeah that’s kind of what I mean. My 600 ohm T1.2s are notoriously hard to drive and benefit from gobs of powah… buuuut 4.4 WPC at 600ohms, I feel like that would cook my ears 🤣


----------



## FYFL

Phonitor2 got no problems driving my 420 ohms hd. And it does it with relative ease. I really wouldn’t be very concerned with its power delivery. It has plenty of that.


----------



## Alien HP

FYFL said:


> Phonitor2 got no problems driving my 420 ohms hd. And it does it with relative ease. I really wouldn’t be very concerned with its power delivery. It has plenty of that.


It's not about it's capability to deliver power for high or low impedance headphones. It's about the company being accurate and clear about the specs it provides considering this issue or confusion has been reported a number of times without addressing it.


----------



## obzilla

Alien HP said:


> It's not about it's capability to deliver power for high or low impedance headphones. It's about the company being accurate and clear about the specs it provides considering this issue or confusion has been reported a number of times without addressing it.



This ^^. I don't even own a Phonitor but I have no doubt it can power basically any headphone with ease, it's just a question "what really is the wattage at which impedences". Seems like their technical document editors had some copy paste mishaps, but would be nice to know which of the published values is correct.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

obzilla said:


> This ^^. I don't even own a Phonitor but I have no doubt it can power basically any headphone with ease, it's just a question "what really is the wattage at which impedences". Seems like their technical document editors had some copy paste mishaps, but would be nice to know which of the published values is correct.


I don't think it can power any headphone with ease. It's a strong amp for SE and it sounds very good. But there are significantly more powerful headamps that are a better match for low efficiency planars and other difficult loads.


----------



## obzilla

gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't think it can power any headphone with ease. It's a strong amp for SE and it sounds very good. But there are significantly more powerful headamps that are a better match for low efficiency planars and other difficult loads.



Sure, maybe. But where does the conversation even begin if you don’t know what it’s actually outputting?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

obzilla said:


> Sure, maybe. But where does the conversation even begin if you don’t know what it’s actually outputting?



See upthread, I noticed contradictions in the website specs and manuals, and asked SPL about this. I would like to know the facts as much as anybody.

Until then, I have a bunch of amps and a bunch of headphones and it's relatively easy for me to hear where the SPL fits in among the gear I have. 

As always, everything is relative.


----------



## FYFL

Alien HP said:


> It's not about it's capability to deliver power for high or low impedance headphones. It's about the company being accurate and clear about the specs it provides considering this issue or confusion has been reported a number of times without addressing it.


That's old news. This confusion was mentioned numerous times over the years. No matter how hard you stomp your foot, I doubt you get SPL to address it. It is not like we haven't tried..... 

For me, it is that simple tho. Sure it would be nice to have those numbers but at the end you have quite a database contributed by hundreds of users and their experiences with various headphones throughout some years. Something I value more than manufacturers' number games.


----------



## FYFL

gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't think it can power any headphone with ease. It's a strong amp for SE and it sounds very good. But there are significantly more powerful headamps that are a better match for low efficiency planars and other difficult loads.


Perhaps voltage vs current gain got something to do with that? Voltage gain amps usually complement dynamic drivers. While current is more what planars usually like to see. Headroom surely plays a role with most demanding hd out there but, what's the real number of those? Not many.


----------



## Alien HP (Jun 22, 2022)

FYFL said:


> That's old news. This confusion was mentioned numerous times over the years. No matter how hard you stomp your foot, I doubt you get SPL to address it. It is not like we haven't tried.....
> 
> For me, it is that simple tho. Sure it would be nice to have those numbers but at the end you have quite a database contributed by hundreds of users and their experiences with various headphones throughout some years. Something I value more than manufacturers' number games.


You sound like you are okay with this. If the company refuses to address this over the years, it tells something about the company. Doesn't it hurt the company's reputation? As a potential customer, why would I trust them after this?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FYFL said:


> Perhaps voltage vs current gain got something to do with that? Voltage gain amps usually complement dynamic drivers. While current is more what planars usually like to see. Headroom surely plays a role with most demanding hd out there but, what's the real number of those? Not many.


I really don't know what to think without the numbers. What strikes me about the Phonitor 2 is that it does a superb job with 300 ohm Sennheisers. I haven't heard it do a bad job with anything I tried except maybe Fostex TH900mk2 but I need to take another more careful listen. Right now I'm listening to a pair of HE400i 2020s out of it.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Alien HP said:


> If the company refuses to address this over the years, it tells something about the company. Doesn't it hurt the company's reputation? As a potential customer, why would I trust them after this?



This does feel wrong but at the same time I think most of their business is in pro audio rather than consumer, kinda like RME but maybe even more so. I don't know how much the pro audio community is concerned with specs and I guess most of the pro sales are word of mouth or inside sales from SPL.

Still, we agree it ought to be fixed.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

BTW guys, I'm listening to an SACD rip of Art Blakey's Caravan. The Phonitor matrix helps with this big time. On headphones this recording is in dire need of serious crossfeed.


----------



## FYFL

Alien HP said:


> You sound like you are okay with this. If the company refuses to address this over the years, it tells something about the company. Doesn't it hurt the company's reputation? As a potential customer, why would I trust them after this?


Not that it doesn’t bother me but, how many times we have to raise this issue with SPL and get no answer still? Should they address inconsistency with their claimed measurements? Sure. 
Does it mean that their products are  “shady”? No. They are pretty well respected in pro-audio world.  And has been for many years. And I think they do try to build well designed and good sounding gear. But I agree, they could work a little harder on their PR and customer relations. 

Not really related but…..
I bought Chinese hp amp with all accurate and impressive spects (for the $) . And not only it sounded below average but it completely failed for no apparent reason after 1st year. 
So the numbers that really matter were not the strongest suit for that particular brand. To the point that I’ll never consider anything from that stable of mediocracy.


----------



## FYFL

gimmeheadroom said:


> BTW guys, I'm listening to an SACD rip of Art Blakey's Caravan. The Phonitor matrix helps with this big time. On headphones this recording is in dire need of serious crossfeed.


Yup. Some recordings greatly benefit from crossfeed. 
I have the same experience with many Jazz masterings. Hot mixed Pop or Metal (not something I listen to very often) could benefit from it as well but it’s not the kind of music I am super critical of when casually playing.


----------



## FYFL

gimmeheadroom said:


> I really don't know what to think without the numbers. What strikes me about the Phonitor 2 is that it does a superb job with 300 ohm Sennheisers. I haven't heard it do a bad job with anything I tried except maybe Fostex TH900mk2 but I need to take another more careful listen. Right now I'm listening to a pair of HE400i 2020s out of it.


Many do like it with high impedance  Senns. And with dynamic drivers in general. However, I have to say that with short stock of planars in my possession, Phonitor2 does extremely well with compelling authenticity and ease. HE6 Adorama ver. and LCDX  both sound rather fantastic on SPL amp.
Clearly, LCDX doesn’t need a lot of juice to get it to jet engine spl levels but still, it seems to like characteristics of Phonitor2 amp.
And HE6, is rather taxing hd for most amps due to its power demand but, no issues as well. Some extra gain is needed tho.
But still within the range of what Phonitor2 is capable of.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FYFL said:


> Many do like it with high impedance  Senns. And with dynamic drivers in general. However, I have to say that with short stock of planars in my possession, Phonitor2 does extremely well with compelling authenticity and ease. HE6 Adorama ver. and LCDX  both sound rather fantastic on SPL amp.
> Clearly, LCDX doesn’t need a lot of juice to get it to jet engine spl levels but still, it seems to like characteristics of Phonitor2 amp.
> And HE6, is rather taxing hd for most amps due to its power demand but, no issues as well. Some extra gain is needed tho.
> But still within the range of what Phonitor2 is capable of.


I have HE6SE V2 but I haven't tried them with this amp yet since I don't want to mess with the gain. As it is, the gain setting works well with most of what I have. Right now the HE400i 2020s are taking their que from Phonitor 2. Hey, that rhymes!


----------



## FYFL

gimmeheadroom said:


> I have HE6SE V2 but I haven't tried them with this amp yet since I don't want to mess with the gain. As it is, the gain setting works well with most of what I have. Right now the HE400i 2020s are taking their que from Phonitor 2. Hey, that rhymes!


What do you use with your HE6 V2s ?
If you find the time and reason to play with gain settings on your SPL amp, I would at least give it a listen.
Not saying that it is an ultimate amp or anything remotely absurd but I would like to hear what you think about that combo for my personal curiosity.


----------



## Alien HP

Alien HP said:


> I am considering this amp based on many positive reviews and features. But the output power specs are throwing me off. They don't make much sense. Specifically 8 W at 600 ohms and 0.7 W at 32 ohms for the unbalanced output. Such low output power for low impedance headphones would be a deal breaker for me. And how can it provide 8 watts considering the amp is advertised to deliver up to 3.7 watts. Also these specs don't match the specs from the manual for either output. I suspect the specs are incorrect on the web site. I contacted the customer support about this. I got a response from a sales rep today. But it wasn't very helpful. I was told the manual only has the output power specs for the unbalanced output. I was also given a comparison sheet which has the same information as the web site product page. I asked for more clarification with my arguments above. Once I get back another response with more details (hopefully), I will post here.



Just to follow up. The sales rep refuses to acknowledge any issues with the specs. I got the following response.


> Please refer to the list we have at our web site, this are real measurements with rounded numbers from real devices this values are not calculated values.
> 
> 
> Please uxnderdstrand that all this values  depend on many factors within the circuit and the attached loads and cannot be determined mathematically.
> So far, we know of no customers where these circumstances have led to problems. All commercially available headphones can be connected to the devices one problems and operated.


----------



## ArChaos

xtiva said:


> yeah this output power rating is pretty confusing to say the least and I have heard about this rating update couple of years ago so yeah hopefully very soon


Yeah, I guess it depends whether it's "Progressive" or "Conservative" data...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Alien HP said:


> Just to follow up. The sales rep refuses to acknowledge any issues with the specs. I got the following response.


Yeah, I mean given the website specs don't match the specs in the doc, the answer is not really helpful. 

As to your question on the 8W/600 ohm and 700 mW at 32 ohms, these kind of non-linearities are fairly common. If we did the math it should actually be around 0,43W at 32 ohms so the figure quoted sounds reasonable and better than expected- if and only if the 8W at 600 ohms is a real number. I do get the sense that the power curve is tilted towards high impedance dynamics. So who knows, it could all be correct. The bottom line is at the very least they should acknowledge there are some inconsistencies, potential customers do have questions, and all their specs should line up which they don't.

But from the answer, it feels like maybe they're not so interested in hifi customers and if so that's their decision. I have to note in all fairness, when I sent in a question asking about the actual footprint of the Phonitor 2 I got a friendly email with a photo and actual measurements that I asked for. So, it's hard to understand what's going on.

I think RME was surprised at the response to the ADI-2 DAC FS and Mathias spends a lot of time answering questions and flaming people in the forums   It would be very positive if somebody from SPL would hang out here on the forums and get an understanding of the hifi crowd; I'm sure we're not their main market segment.


----------



## FYFL

gimmeheadroom said:


> It would be very positive if somebody from SPL would hang out here on the forums and get an understanding of the hifi crowd; I'm sure we're not their main market segment


Mainly pro-audio oriented company. Over the past couple of years thought, it appears that they wouldn’t mind a slice of that Hi-Fi consumer pie. It’s an entirely different kind of animal. And I’m not convinced that they are fully committed to shift their resources from what they are really known for (pro-audio) towards niche audiophile market? 
Seems like they’re trying to accommodate various price points with their line of products, which can overwhelm their production capabilities and stretch resources available to them. I would rather see less with more emphasis on quality rather then quantity of products in their line up. 
But that’s just me.


----------



## Alien HP

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yeah, I mean given the website specs don't match the specs in the doc, the answer is not really helpful.
> 
> As to your question on the 8W/600 ohm and 700 mW at 32 ohms, these kind of non-linearities are fairly common. If we did the math it should actually be around 0,43W at 32 ohms so the figure quoted sounds reasonable and better than expected- if and only if the 8W at 600 ohms is a real number. I do get the sense that the power curve is tilted towards high impedance dynamics. So who knows, it could all be correct. The bottom line is at the very least they should acknowledge there are some inconsistencies, potential customers do have questions, and all their specs should line up which they don't.
> 
> ...


I like the look of the Phonitor. It's esthetically pleasing. It also has interesting features like crossfeed. And it probably performs well based on many reviews. I was even willing to put up with the issue of the label paint wearing off considering the overall good build quality. But given questionable and confusing measurements from the official sourses and lack of a clear, meaningful, and adequate response from the customer support, I am not sure I want to deal with this brand and this particular product anymore. I am now leaning toward another brand, probably Violectric. Some reviewers say they prefer its sound over the Phonitor.

I came to the conclusion that the Phonitor XE is designed more for mid or high impedance headphones and less suited for low impedance headphones.


----------



## FYFL

It’s wonderful to have choices. 
And in this hobby, there are plenty of them. 
Happy hunting.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Alien HP said:


> I like the look of the Phonitor. It's esthetically pleasing. It also has interesting features like crossfeed. And it probably performs well based on many reviews. I was even willing to put up with the issue of the label paint wearing off considering the overall good build quality. But given questionable and confusing measurements from the official sourses and lack of a clear, meaningful, and adequate response from the customer support, I am not sure I want to deal with this brand and this particular product anymore. I am now leaning toward another brand, probably Violectric. Some reviewers say they prefer its sound over the Phonitor.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that the Phonitor XE is designed more for mid or high impedance headphones and less suited for low impedance headphones.



I have amps from both companies. The Violectric has a better build, it feels more solid. But they have some operational quirks and are getting away from balanced inputs, and don't have one with two pairs of XLR inputs (AFAIK) so I bought a Phonitor. I don't know that you want a Violectric for low impedance planars any more than you want a Phonitor. If you have the space, I'd suggest an Audio-gd amp, which have more inputs and a better build and power suppies than anything I'm aware of from SPL or Violectric or most other companies. They're beautiful in a garage-fi sense. I love the industrial build but that might not be for everyone, and they're not desktop amps.


----------



## xtiva

Alien HP said:


> I like the look of the Phonitor. It's esthetically pleasing. It also has interesting features like crossfeed. And it probably performs well based on many reviews. I was even willing to put up with the issue of the label paint wearing off considering the overall good build quality. But given questionable and confusing measurements from the official sourses and lack of a clear, meaningful, and adequate response from the customer support, I am not sure I want to deal with this brand and this particular product anymore. I am now leaning toward another brand, probably Violectric. Some reviewers say they prefer its sound over the Phonitor.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that the Phonitor XE is designed more for mid or high impedance headphones and less suited for low impedance headphones.



Low Impedance, If you mean like Hifiman HE1000SE or Audio Technica AD900x, Phonitor doesn't have any issue with it at all.  Actually, it drives both of them beautifully using either balanced or unbalanced.  However, if you were talking about IEM, wouldn't use Phonitor, I used to have Campfire Andromeda and I was able to hear hum from Phonitor.  But the Androimeda is well known for its low impedance and picking up noise very easily...

I auditioned both Violetric V281 & Phonitor X when buying Phonitor and went with Phonitor for its Neural tonality.  V281 is a bit warmer amp compared to Phonitor X for my liking.

I don't really read these spec, even if I read them, I don't really understand anyway, but would try out the amp myself if possible.  My ears and yours and other people's has very different preference...


----------



## Alien HP

xtiva said:


> Low Impedance, If you mean like Hifiman HE1000SE or Audio Technica AD900x, Phonitor doesn't have any issue with it at all.  Actually, it drives both of them beautifully using either balanced or unbalanced.  However, if you were talking about IEM, wouldn't use Phonitor, I used to have Campfire Andromeda and I was able to hear hum from Phonitor.  But the Androimeda is well known for its low impedance and picking up noise very easily...
> 
> I auditioned both Violetric V281 & Phonitor X when buying Phonitor and went with Phonitor for its Neural tonality.  V281 is a bit warmer amp compared to Phonitor X for my liking.
> 
> I don't really read these spec, even if I read them, I don't really understand anyway, but would try out the amp myself if possible.  My ears and yours and other people's has very different preference...


Of course it's always good to try the amp. But I think specs are a good way to tell what an amplifier is capable of. I mean I think that's why they are provided.

I am just curious, if 0.7 W @ 32 Ohm is good enough to drive low impedance headphones, and everyone says it's not an issue, then why would it need so much more power (8 W @ 600 Ohm) for high impedance headphones? What people usually say is that more power means more headroom and less distortion at lower volume levels. If that's the case, then why would we want more power headroom for high impedance headphones and not for low impedance headphones? Why such imbalance here? Correct me if I am wrong. I just want to understand the logic behind these specs.


----------



## Alien HP

I am looking at the Violectric V550 as an alternative. I wonder how it compares with the Phonitor XE.


----------



## xtiva

Alien HP said:


> Of course it's always good to try the amp. But I think specs are a good way to tell what an amplifier is capable of. I mean I think that's why they are provided.
> 
> I am just curious, if 0.7 W @ 32 Ohm is good enough to drive low impedance headphones, and everyone says it's not an issue, then why would it need so much more power (8 W @ 600 Ohm) for high impedance headphones? What people usually say is that more power means more headroom and less distortion at lower volume levels. If that's the case, then why would we want more power headroom for high impedance headphones and not for low impedance headphones? Why such imbalance here? Correct me if I am wrong. I just want to understand the logic behind these specs.


Sorry can't answer this.. only SPL can answer unfortunately... 

I am currently listening to AD900, 35ohm I think?, I can't have the volume at 8 o'clock as it is already too loud, in unbalanced mode and around 7 using Balanced... which indicates there is plenty of headroom .... i think  



Alien HP said:


> I am looking at the Violectric V550 as an alternative



I am actually very interested.. I have heard they have made v550 to be more neutral compared to v281, I just can't find a local seller with a demo unit, either V550 or V590...


----------



## camera

gimmeheadroom said:


> If you have the space, I'd suggest an Audio-gd amp, which have more inputs and a better build and power suppies than anything I'm aware of from SPL or Violectric or most other companies.


I am also interested in Audio-GD but it is not a desktop which is a deal breaker.



This gentleman posted a comparison between Master 9 of Audio-GD & Phonitor XE; I barely remember that he said that both of them were head-to-head in terms of performance.  In addition to this video, he also had stand-alone reviews of Mastre 9 & Phonitor XE

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLeevQobAf--FSiJxqJuAXQ/search?query=phonitor
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLeevQobAf--FSiJxqJuAXQ/search?query=Audio-Gd


----------



## xtiva

camera said:


> I am also interested in Audio-GD but it is not a desktop which is a deal breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Audio-GD is massive   I have tried R8 Mk2 but not Master 9 and the issue with the size is not width but the depth.. it is so deep that it protrudes out even on full sized HiFi rack... 

If you really like the ruler flat neutral amp, Audio-Gd might be the go to amp I believe..


----------



## Alien HP (Jun 27, 2022)

xtiva said:


> Sorry can't answer this.. only SPL can answer unfortunately...


I wish they gave a good answer about this. I contacted them, and they said the specs on the web site are more accurate than what's specified in the manual which I was told only provides the output power measurements for the unbalanced output. The customer support rep just says the amp is not a problem for a range of headphones. Wether its best performance leans toward high impedance headphones was not clarified. But that's the conclusion I make based on these specs.



xtiva said:


> I am actually very interested.. I have heard they have made v550 to be more neutral compared to v281, I just can't find a local seller with a demo unit, either V550 or V590...


Yes, it would be interesting to audition and compare them. But take a look at the output power specs for both amps, Violectric V550 and Phonitor XE. You will find the following measurements.

*Violectric V550*
740mW @ 600 ohms
1450mW @ 300 ohms
4300mW @ 100 ohms
6400mW @ 50 ohms
4700mW @ 32 ohms
2000mW @ 16 ohms
1300mW @ 8 ohms
700mW @ 4 ohms

*Phonitor XE*
8000mW @ 600 ohms
3500mW @ 300 ohms
700mW @ 32 ohms

Based on these measurements, I have a few observations here.

The Phonitor XE provides only 3 measurements of the power output for 32, 300, and 600 ohms. This does not show a whole picture about the output power. For example, how does it perform at 50 or 16 ohms?
The V550 provides 8 measurements of the power output for 4, 8, 16, 32, 50, 100, 300, 600 ohms. This shows a much better picture about the output power. The V550 provides measurements for impedance below 32 ohms down to 4 ohms.
The V550 provides significantly less power for higher impedance and significantly more power for lower impedance.
The V550 performs best at 50 ohms.
The Phonitor XE performs best at 600 ohms.
Considering there aren't that many headphones with 600 ohm impedance, the V550 seems more practical based on the output power alone. And I understand it's not right to judge the amps only by these measurements.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

camera said:


> I am also interested in Audio-GD but it is not a desktop which is a deal breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The big Audio-gd amps are much stronger, have much better power supplies, better connectivity, and are better built in every way compared to the Phonitor and Violectrics.


----------



## FYFL

Matching headphones with amp is as important as matching amp and speakers.
If matching importance principle applies all the same then perhaps getting the best dedicated amp you can afford for your headphones should be prioritized a little more. More then flexibility or ability to drive various impedances//loads/sensitivity. Just like with speakers, there are certain amplifier types that work best with certain type of speakers. I'm not aware of universally great all around amp that works well with every headphone or speakers. Once that's sort out, looks, ergonomics and budget is something to consider. Imho oc.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FYFL said:


> Matching headphones with amp is as important as matching amp and speakers.
> If matching importance principle applies all the same then perhaps getting the best dedicated amp you can afford for your headphones should be prioritized a little more. More then flexibility or ability to drive various impedances//loads/sensitivity. Just like with speakers, there are certain amplifier types that work best with certain type of speakers. I'm not aware of universally great all around amp that works well with every headphone or speakers. Once that's sort out, looks, ergonomics and budget is something to consider. Imho oc.


Well said. To that I would add matching headphones to your musical preference might be even more important than the rest of the chain. Which is kinda why we have usually only a pair of speakers per room and dozens of headphones in the closet!


----------



## obzilla

gimmeheadroom said:


> Well said. To that I would add matching headphones to your musical preference might be even more important than the rest of the chain. Which is kinda why we have usually only a pair of speakers per room and dozens of headphones in the closet!



Not getting phones that lend themselves to what you want to listen to most is the biggest mistake you can make in this hobby.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

obzilla said:


> Not getting phones that lend themselves to what you want to listen to most is the biggest mistake you can make in this hobby.


Yep. But when people get started they often don't know what to buy. So only the rich or committed make it to the top


----------



## obzilla

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yep. But when people get started they often don't know what to buy. So only the rich or committed make it to the top


Or the persistent. Buy used, audition in comfort of own home, resell for almost no loss if not happy


----------



## FYFL

gimmeheadroom said:


> Well said. To that I would add matching headphones to your musical preference might be even more important than the rest of the chain. Which is kinda why we have usually only a pair of speakers per room and dozens of headphones in the closet!


To be honest, I sort of went deep into that multiple headphones rabbit hole path and it was a fun trip (for a while). However, just like with speakers, I found what seems to me like sensible compromise of performance and qualities I am comfortable living with long term.

But yes, personal preferences, music type and what you personally value in headphones is very important.
For some it’s the latest hype or newest revision of SOTA offering from top dogs in the industry. For others, its comfort or specific presentation that suits their taste and music. And then there are budget minded consumers that simply want to get the best bang for their buck.
And there’s nothing wrong with any of those approaches. It all comes down to what one likes and what fits within reasonable budget.
It’s that simple IMO.
Any each way one can enjoy the music, sounds like the right path in my book.


----------



## Alien HP

Alien HP said:


> I wish they gave a good answer about this. I contacted them, and they said the specs on the web site are more accurate than what's specified in the manual which I was told only provides the output power measurements for the unbalanced output. The customer support rep just says the amp is not a problem for a range of headphones. Wether its best performance leans toward high impedance headphones was not clarified. But that's the conclusion I make based on these specs.
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be interesting to audition and compare them. But take a look at the output power specs for both amps, Violectric V550 and Phonitor XE. You will find the following measurements.
> ...


Just to follow up. In my last message to SPL, I wanted to confirm that the Phonitor XE is best suited for high impedance headphones. And this was confirmed.

Me:


> Is it then correct to say that even though this amplifier is not a problem for a range of various impedance headphones, it gives more headroom of power and is best suited for for high impedance headphones since it delivers a whopping 8 W @ 600 Ω and only 0.7 W @ 32 Ω for the balanced output?


SPL customer support:


> yes this is correct. But this power is enough as we know from a lot clients in the past


----------



## GumbyDammit223

Question for the Collective - does anybody know what type of lights are used to backlight the VU meters?  Are they incandescents or LEDs?


----------



## Rayon

Selling my Phonitor E w/o DAC: https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/phonitor-e.26334/

Nice opportunity for those who don't need the VU meters and matrix and just want the amp. This has the same headphone amp as X and balanced out.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

GumbyDammit223 said:


> Question for the Collective - does anybody know what type of lights are used to backlight the VU meters?  Are they incandescents or LEDs?


Just as an FYI, received an email from SPL CS who confirmed they are LEDs.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

GumbyDammit223 said:


> Just as an FYI, received an email from SPL CS who confirmed they are LEDs.


Now if we could only get actual specs on the power output at various impedances


----------



## obzilla

gimmeheadroom said:


> Now if we could only get actual specs on the power output at various impedances



WE DONT KNOW OKAY!!!!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

obzilla said:


> WE DONT KNOW OKAY!!!!


I thought that was "It's enough for our bestest customers! It's enough for you "


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Aug 9, 2022)

Well I'm bummed. My Phonitor 2 is gonna have to go back for repair.


----------



## incredulousity (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm about to list for sale my Phonitor X, with old version of DAC, in perfect working order, and a little text wear on the faceplate. I'll price it as though it's the version without DAC, as the old DAC version isn't as good as most Sabre based dongle DACs.

It's been a great reference-level amp for me, but time to move up.

Edit: I have listed it. Search within the Classifieds. I won’t further spam this thread.


----------



## stuck limo

GumbyDammit223 said:


> Question for the Collective - does anybody know what type of lights are used to backlight the VU meters?  Are they incandescents or LEDs?



One of the LEDs went out on my unit. How easy are these to replace?


----------



## rgs9200m

stuck limo said:


> What remote controls are you guys using with the Phonitor? I am moving to a new house with a new chair/arrangement and may need a remote.





grizzlybeast said:


> *SPL Phonitor X / Phonitor E*​
> SPL has recently launched these two new amplifiers. The sonic performance of these two units are identical but the features vary between the two units.
> 
> I have personally reached out to SPL in an effort to find some more impressions of them and possibly test a unit and share impressions. This interest came about when while researching for my next solid state amplifier I was recommended the SPL Phonitor 2. Upon visiting their website I noticed these new releases as well as a thread about these amplifiers but with no impressions.
> ...


Is there anyway to remove the programming for a particular remote you already programmed? Or is there any way to return the unit to factory settings?


----------



## incredulousity

rgs9200m said:


> Is there anyway to remove the programming for a particular remote you already programmed? Or is there any way to return the unit to factory settings?


Just reprogram it with a different remote.


----------



## rgs9200m

Is there any way to remove the programming remote controls you have already programmed?
It seems to just keep recognizing every remote you have programmed without ever removing or replacing the recognition of the old ones.


----------



## rgs9200m (Sep 12, 2022)

rgs9200m said:


> Is there any way to remove the programming remote controls you have already programmed?
> It seems to just keep recognizing every remote you have programmed without ever removing or replacing the recognition of the old ones.





incredulousity said:


> Just reprogram it with a different remote.


I tried that. Now it recognizes 3 remotes and won't un-recognize the old ones. Is there some maximum number of remotes it will recognize to start clearing its list?
OK, I programmed a 4th and it lost everything. So I'm OK now. (These remotes were all from different manufacturers, so they were not the same codes.)
Thanks.


----------



## incredulousity

rgs9200m said:


> I tried that. Now it recognizes 3 remotes and won't un-recognize the old ones. Is there some maximum number of remotes it will recognize to start clearing its list?


Oh. I didn’t know that. Sorry! Hopefully someone else will have a more useful answer for you.


----------



## jamesjames

Alien HP said:


> I like the look of the Phonitor. It's esthetically pleasing. It also has interesting features like crossfeed. And it probably performs well based on many reviews. I was even willing to put up with the issue of the label paint wearing off considering the overall good build quality. But given questionable and confusing measurements from the official sourses and lack of a clear, meaningful, and adequate response from the customer support, I am not sure I want to deal with this brand and this particular product anymore. I am now leaning toward another brand, probably Violectric. Some reviewers say they prefer its sound over the Phonitor.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that the Phonitor XE is designed more for mid or high impedance headphones and less suited for low impedance headphones.


The lab report included with the HiFiNews review seems to support that:

https://hifinews.com/content/spl-phonitor-xe-dacheadphone-amp-lab-report.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Alien HP said:


> I am now leaning toward another brand, probably Violectric. Some reviewers say they prefer its sound over the Phonitor.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that the Phonitor XE is designed more for mid or high impedance headphones and less suited for low impedance headphones.



I prefer my Sennheisers out of my Phonitor 2 over the V280 I have. Both amps have advantages but the Phonitor build quality is a problem.


----------



## jamesjames (Oct 22, 2022)

On some days, in terms of my own preferences (classical music), I'm convinced the Phonitor xe/Utopia combo is the best I've heard. On other days the Moon 430HA/HD800 seems to have the edge. Then again, if crossfeed weren't important, I might well prefer the Senn HDV820, which I think is a great amp with the HD800 and 800S. In my experience they're all well-made. The Phonitor crossfeed circuit does seem particularly good. I think it's interesting that the designs and measurements are all so different, and yet they all appeal. The HDV820 is a classical differential class A, has a high source impedance (~40 ohms) and SMPS; the Phonitor doesn't use a differential circuit, has the famous 120V-swing rails, seems to measure in favour of high impedance phones at the extremes and has a very low source impedance (<1 ohm); the Moon uses a transconductance differential circuit, with a source impedance (~2 ohms) somewhere between the Phonitor and the HDV820. I think it's possible to overstate the significance of measurements at this level. Subtle effects with component combinations seem to make all the difference in terms of personal taste.


----------



## wawatusi

sacguy231 said:


> So, since I ended up with a Phonitor 2 instead of the originally planned XE and I'd like to be able to use the balanced connection.  The 2 has an ability to run balanced only from the rear dual XLR jacks, though SPL doesn't give much info on suggested connection.  Am I right in assuming that you should be able to use a Y adapter to take the dual 3-pin rear XLR jacks and allow connection with a single 4-pin XLR headphone jack? I'm late to the game and just now playing around with balanced cables (yay!) so forgive my ignorance.  Is something like the attached pic the way to go? Thanks!




you can use a why adapter, or get a cable that has two xlrs on it.  I did this with mine.  Ran it out the back under my desk and drilled and mounted two ports.


----------



## Revelation Sound

gzone3lement said:


> Got the Phonitor E today. This is


----------



## Revelation Sound

I went through 22 pages and then towards the end of the thread. Very helpful information. As I was also considering the Toppings A90 D, this comment on the SPL was very helpful. 
the Phonitor XE is what I have and it is in my opinion an upgrade, it has more power, versatility, “darker/deeper”? Backgrounds better imaging etc.... . Both are excellent at not coloring the sound, though the Phonitor in my opinion is just better. Also, after having both, I did notice the Phonitor was not fatiguing over time


----------

